# knitting tea party 4 march '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 March 16

The first day of March is starting out wet here in northwest Ohio. I havent seen any snowflakes yet  it may be that we will get passed by the storm that is right now dumping snow on Wisconsin Joy  enjoy the beef roast Joy. It remains to be seen what the rest of the day and night will bring.

I wanted to go into Office Depot this afternoon after Gary gets home. I am really interested in buying a printer. Theirs are on sale. I want a simple copy, scan and print color ink-jet printer. I dont print anything that needs anything better and the ones I have had work just fine. Just wish the printing ink wasnt quite so expensive. Heidi was going along  maybe I should buzz over and see if we are still on. Just looked  the van is gone  so maybe we can go tomorrow  the sale ends Thursday.

Last Friday I had a bunch of recipes left over that I put into a document thinking I would use them for this week. Well  that document is out in cyber space having a good laugh at me  have no idea where it is. I have done several document searches with nothing found. So with that snafu in mind I started collecting some new recipes. Let us see what I have found so far.

Red Broccoli Salad Recipe by MAGGIE MCGUIRE

"This hearty meat and vegetable salad: two pounds of maple flavored bacon make it very filling. It's a meal in itself!"

11 servings 
382 calories each

Ingredients

2 pounds bacon
1 large head fresh broccoli chopped
¾ cup chopped celery
¼ cup minced green onions
1-1/2 cups seedless grapes, halved
¾ cup blanched slivered almonds
¼ cup white sugar
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
1 cup mayo

Directions

1. Place bacon in a large skillet. Cook, turning frequently, over medium high heat until evenly browned. Cool, and then crumble.

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).

1. Spread slivered almonds on a cookie sheet.

2. Bake for approximately 12 to 14 minutes or until lightly browned, turning once during toasting. Cool.

3. In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise, sugar, and vinegar. Set aside.

4. In a large bowl, combine broccoli, crumbled bacon, celery, green onions, red onions, grapes, and toasted almonds.

5. Toss with mayonnaise dressing.

6. Chill for several hours in the refrigerator.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/14178/red-broccoli-salad/

Bacon-Roasted Chicken with Potatoes

Recipe by Cindy Faulkner

"Bacon-wrapped drumsticks and thighs with baby Dutch yellow potatoes, roasted with onions and herbs, a very delicious and simple dinner

6 servings
548 calories

Ingredients

6 chicken thighs
6 chicken drumsticks
12 slices center cut bacon
Salt and pepper to taste
1 onion, coarsely chopped
1-1/2 pounds baby dutch yellow potatoes

Seasoning Mix

2 tablespoons dried chives
2 tablespoons dried basil
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon adobo seasoning
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

1. Wrap each chicken piece in a slice of bacon, trying to cover as much of the chicken as possible.

2. Place the wrapped chicken pieces in a 9x13 inch baking dish, season with salt and pepper, and sprinkle the onion over the chicken.

3. Push potatoes down into the spaces between the chicken pieces and around the edge of the dish.

4. Combine the chives, basil, garlic powder, adobo seasoning, and black pepper in a small bowl, and sprinkle the seasoning to taste over the chicken and potatoes.

5. Bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour, until the bacon is crisp and brown and the potatoes are tender. Sprinkle with salt, if desired, and serve hot.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/204815/bacon-roasted-chicken-with-potatoes

Bucatini all'Amatriciana by DANIEL GRITZER

Debate rages over the correct way to make a classic Roman amatriciana sauce of cured pork and tomatoes. We tested all the variables to come up with this ideal version, which packs a delicate heat, gentle black-pepper spice, sharp Pecorino Romano cheese, and the intriguing interplay of sweet-tart tomato sauce and rich, fatty cured pork.

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon (15ml) extra-virgin olive oil
6 ounces (170g) guanciale, cut into slices about 1/8 inch thick and then into 3/4- by 1/4-inch strips (see note above)
Pinch red pepper flakes
1/4 cup (60ml) dry white wine
1 (15-ounce; 425g) can whole peeled tomatoes, preferably San Marzano, crushed by hand
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 pound (450g) dried bucatini pasta (see note above)
1 ounce (30g) grated Pecorino Romano cheese, plus more for serving

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering.

2. Add guanciale and pepper flakes and cook, stirring, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes.

3. Add wine and cook, scraping up any browned bits on bottom of pan, until nearly evaporated, about 3 minutes.

4. Add tomatoes and bring to a simmer. Season with salt and pepper.

5. Meanwhile, boil pasta in salted water until just shy of al dente, about 1 minute less than package recommends.

6. Using tongs, transfer pasta to sauce, along with 1/4 cup pasta cooking water.

7. Cook over high heat, stirring and tossing rapidly, until pasta is al dente and sauce has thickened and begins to coat noodles.

8. Remove from heat, add cheese, and stir rapidly to incorporate.

9. Season to taste with more salt and pepper.

10. Serve right away, passing more cheese at the table.

NOTES: Guanciale (cured pork jowl) will give the sauce the best texture, but if your best option is good pancetta, use it instead. Bucatini is a type of thick, hollow spaghetti; you can substitute regular spaghetti, or even penne.

WHY IT WORKS: (1) Chili flakes add heat without distracting flavor, while a smaller dose of black pepper offers just enough musky spice to keep things interesting. (2) This quick-cooked sauce is not only fast and easy, it also ensures that the tomato flavor remains brighta necessary contrast for the rich pork. (2) Finishing the pasta in the sauce coats each noodle with plenty of flavor.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/03/bucatini-pasta-amatriciana-recipe.html

PEA PESTO PASTA WITH SUN-DRIED TOMATOES AND ARUGULA VEGAN  GF

Amazing, 30-minute pea pesto pasta that's vegan, gluten free, and tossed with arugula and sun-dried tomatoes. A hearty, flavorful plant-based meal or side.

Author: Minimalist Baker
Recipe type: Entree
Cuisine: Italian, Vegan, Gluten Free
Serves: 2-3*

Ingredients

PESTO

1 1/2 cups (95 g), packed basil
1/2 cup (30 g), packed flat leaf Italian parsley
1 cup (126 g) green peas (if frozen, thawed)
4 cloves garlic (2 Tbsp or 12 g)
1/4 cup (33 g) toasted pine nuts, plus more for serving (or sub raw walnuts, but omit as garnish)
1 lemon, juiced (~2 Tbsp or 30 ml)
1/4 cup (20 g) vegan parmesan cheese, plus more for serving
Pinch sea salt, plus more to taste
1/4 cup (60 ml) olive oil

PASTA

10 ounces (283 g) gluten free pasta
1 Tbsp (15 ml) olive oil
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 cup (28 g) sun dried tomatoes, chopped
1 cup (loosely packed) arugula, organic when possible

Instructions

1. Fill a large saucepan 3/4 full with water, salt generously, and bring to a boil.

In the meantime, prepare pesto.

1. To a food processor, add basil, parsley, peas, garlic, pine nuts, lemon juice, vegan parmesan cheese and sea salt. Mix to combine. While the machine is running, stream in olive oil through the spout.

2. Continue blending, scraping down sides as needed, until creamy and fully combined. If it has trouble blending add a bit more olive oil or water.

3. Taste and adjust seasonings as needed, adding more lemon juice for acidity/brightness, vegan parmesan for cheesy flavor, salt for saltiness, or peas for sweetness.

Pasta:

1. Next add pasta to boiling water and cook according to package instructions. Be sure not to overcook, and drain when noodles are al dente and still have a slight bite to them. Return to pan off heat and set aside.

2. Once your pasta is drained, heat a large saucepan or cast iron skillet over medium heat.

3. Once hot, add olive oil, garlic, and sun-dried tomatoes. Sauté for 1-2 minutes or until the garlic is fragrant but not yet browned.

4. Turn off heat and remove skillet from burner, then add cooked pasta and toss to coat.

5. Transfer to a serving platter or mixing bowl and add 3/4 of pea pesto and the arugula. Toss to combine.

6. Serve warm with additional pesto on the side, and garnish generously with additional parsley, pine nuts, and vegan parmesan cheese.

Notes: Best when fresh, though leftovers will keep in the refrigerator up to 2-3 days. Enjoy chilled or at room temperature.

*This recipe yields enough for 2-3 entrée portions, or 4-5 side dish portions. Nutrition information is a rough estimate for 1 of 4 total servings.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1/4 of recipe* Calories: 552 Fat: 27.2 g Saturated fat: 4 g Carbohydrates: 65.2 g Sugar: 4.5 gSodium: 71 mg Fiber: 10.4 g Protein: 15.4 g

http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=4774940726&blog=3831052

HOMEMADE SKIN SOOTHER- FOR DRY OR CHAPPED SKIN by Melissa

I have the driest of dry skin-and it gets almost unbearable in the winter. I started making this homemade skin soother to hydrate my skin during the worst of the winter months but I loved it so much I now use it year round. It keeps my skin soft and smooth and gets rid of the chapped hands I used to suffer through in the cold months.

Ive also discovered that its the perfect solution for those raw noses during cold season-in fact, when my three boys were recently all battling a nasty virus I made them each their own lip balm stick of this salve to apply to their little red noses-it cleared up the soreness within a day or two and because they each had their own they werent spreading more jerking around.

The best part about this skin soother is that its simple to make-only 3 ingredients!

Ingredients

1/4 cup of Coconut Oil
1/4 cup of Shea Butter
1/2 tsp Sweet Almond Oil

Directions

1. Simply combine all three ingredients into a microwave safe bowl and microwave for one minute.

2. Stir well and pour into the container youd like.

3. I use lip balm tubes if its for the face (raw noses) or empty plastic pill containers if I want a little bit to keep in my purse for my hands, etc. I also make larger double or triple batches to keep in wide mouth mason jars to keep in my bathroom for after shower full body use.

4. Place the salve containers into the fridge to harden. It softens easily at room temperature so make sure your container wont leak if you plan on carrying it around with you-I keep them in the fridge unless I need them (and I use a screw top plastic pill case for my purse so it doesnt melt while Im out!
It really cant be beat and I love the coconut smell!

5. Id like to add that while Im a fervent user of essential oils in my home I dont use them in this salve because its usually for irritated skin and especially for use around the nose. If youre just using it as a moisturizer feel free to add 10-12 drops of lavender oil to the mix!
http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=4774839751&blog=3938184

Apricot Balsamic Chicken by joythebaker

Serves 2

Ingredients

12 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound boneless skinless chicken thighs or breasts
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh thyme leaves
1/3 cup apricot jam
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup chicken stock
cooked couscous
fresh arugula

Instructions

1. In a large saute pan, heat the extra-virgin olive oil over medium-high heat.

2. Season both sides of the chicken liberally with salt and freshly cracked black pepper.

3. When the oil is hot, add the chicken and brown undisturbed for 5 minutes.

4. Flip and sprinkle with fresh thyme. Cook until the chicken is tender and cooked through, about 5 minutes more.

5. In a small bowl, whisk together the jam, vinegar and stock and pour over the chicken. Cook uncovered for 4 to 5 minutes or until the sauce has thickened and becomes a thin glaze.

6. Serve with couscous and fresh arugula.

http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=4774648644&blog=373051

Six Healthy and Incredibly Delicious Sweet Potatoes Recipes

When it comes to cold weather comfort food, sweet potatoes are at the top of my list. They are incredibly versatile (as you're about to see) and provide a wealth of health benefits. Just one baked, medium sized potato contains 283% of your daily value of vitamin A (while a white potato contains 0%). Vitamin A is key for good vision, a healthy immune system and cell growth. Sweet potatoes also contain some vitamin C, iron, calcium and magnesium. 100 grams of sweet potato delivers four grams of dietary fiber (16% of your daily value), just 105 calories and zip in terms of fat. What's more is that they can be used in a number of ways. Here are six innovative and healthy recipes:

Sweet Potato Black Bean Burger

These sweet potato burgers are bulked up with black beans, brown rice and seasoned with smoky cumin and paprika. They are sweet, tender, packed with flavor and incredibly healthy and delicious.

Ingredients (Serves 12)

2 large sweet potatoes, mashed
1 cup cooked salted black beans, rinsed and well drained
1 - 1 ½ cups cooked brown rice
½ cup finely chopped walnuts
½ cup finely diced green onion
2 ½ tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp.smoked paprika
¼ tsp. each salt and pepper
¼ tsp. chipotle powder (optional)
1 tbsp. brown sugar (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F. Meanwhile, cut the sweet potatoes in half, rub with olive oil and place face down on a baking sheet, lined with foil. Bake the sweet potatoes until they are soft and tender (this should take about 30 minutes) then set aside, reducing the heat to 375°F.

2. While the potatoes are in the oven, cook the rice. In the meantime, add the black beans to a mixing bowl, mashing half of them. Add the cooked sweet potatoes to the bowl, mashing lightly. Add one cup rice, green onion, finely chopped walnuts and spice. Combine well and taste, adjusting the seasoning accordingly. If the mixture feels too wet, add more rice or walnuts, keeping a moist but moldable texture.

3. Mold your sweet potato mix into patties - bear in mind that the thinner they are, the faster they'll cook. Once all the burgers have been molded, bake for 30 to 45 minutes, flipping them 20 minutes in to cooking time carefully.

4. Serve on buns (serve two for more bulk) and top each bun with slices of avocado, red onion, some greens and ketchup or salsa.

5. Freeze for long term storage or store in the fridge for a few days.

Sweet Potato Kale Frittata

This delicious and easy frittata is a perfect meal for breakfast, lunch or dinner.

Ingredients (Serves 4)

6 large eggs
1 cup half-and-half
1 teaspoon Kosher salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2 cups sweet potatoes
2 tablespoon olive oil
2 cups firmly packed chopped kale
½ small red onion
2 clove garlic
3 ounces goat cheese

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Meanwhile, whisk the eggs together, along with the half and half, salt and pepper. Set aside.

2. In an ovenproof nonstick skillet, sauté the sweet potatoes in hot oil over medium heat for about 8 to 10 minutes or until the potatoes are tender and golden. Set the potatoes aside.

3. In the same pan, add one tablespoon oil and sauté the kale, onion and garlic, until the kale has wilted - about 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in the potatoes and pour the egg mixture evenly over the vegetables, cooking for 3 minutes. Sprinkle with goat cheese. Bake at 350°F for 10 to 14 minutes or until the eggs have cooked through.

Extra Crispy Sweet Potato Wedges

This delicious recipe is a tastier alternative to the usual French fries.

Ingredients (Serves 4)

2 large sweet potatoes (unpeeled, if you like skin) cut into wedges
2 ½ tablespoons olive oil
1 ½ teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
½ teaspoon black pepper

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 450°F. Line a baking sheet with foil. Cut the ends of the sweet potato and cut them in half (lengthwise), then cut each piece into wedges.

2. Add the wedges to a large bowl and combine with olive oil, salt, sugar, seasoning and black pepper. Combine well, coating each wedge with oil and spices.

3. Place the sweet potatoes on the baking sheet, spacing them apart and bake for 30 minutes. Then, turn on the broiler and bake for another 3 to 5 minutes. The potatoes should be brown and crispy. Be sure that they do not burn! Cool for 5 minutes and serve.

Double-Stuffed Potatoes

For a unique twist on the classic baked potatoes, try this innovative recipe.

Ingredients (Serves 12)

2 pears
1 lemon
3 medium sweet potatoes, baked whole
½ cup milk
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 large egg
¾ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon, fresh-ground pepper
pinch ground cloves
¼ teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
½ cup light brown sugar
3 sprigs fresh thyme

Directions

1. Bring a medium saucepan of water to a boil. Meanwhile, peel, core and chop the pears, placing them in the water. Squeeze the lemon juice and add the lemon. Reduce the heat and cook until the pears can easily be pierced with a fork. Remove the pears and set aside.

2. Then, heat the oven to 425°F. Line a baking sheet with foil. Cut the potatoes in half (lengthwise), scooping the cooked flesh into a large bowl. Add the milk, butter and pears to the potato flesh, mashing until smooth. Then add the egg, salt, pepper, cloves and 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg - fill the potato skins with the mixture.

3. In a small bowl, combining the remaining ingredients together, sprinkling over the potato tops, bake until browned. Serve immediately.

Sweet Potato-and-Ginger Soup

This soup is pretty easy to make. The fresh ginger not only gives it a flavorful kick - it provides the soup with healthy goodness too. This soup is fat-free, cholesterol-free and is low in calories.

Ingredients (Serves 6)

3 cups water
3 cups peeled, diced sweet potato
¼ cup julienne-cut* peeled fresh ginger (*long, thin sticks)
2 tablespoons sugar
¾ teaspoon salt

Directions:

1. In a large saucepan, bring a pot of water to a boil. Add all the ingredients, cover, reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

2. Place half of the sweet potato mixture in a blender and process until smooth. Return the pureed mixture to the pot and cook over medium to high heat until thoroughly cooked through.

Creamy Sweet Potato Dip

The perfect snack to nibble on between meals, or whip this dip up for guests as a healthy appetizer. The combination of sweet and spicy will tantalize your taste buds!

Ingredients

1/2 whole wheat pita, split and cut into 8 pieces
1/3 cup roasted mashed sweet potato
1 tablespoon plain Greek-style low-fat yogurt
1/4 teaspoon honey
1/8 teaspoon dried chipotle chile powder
1/8 teaspoon salt

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°F.

1. Place the pita bread on a baking sheet and bake for 10 minutes, until crisp.

2. Meanwhile, in a separate bowl, combine the sweet potato, yogurt, honey, chile powder and salt, stirring with a fork until smooth.

3. Serve alongside the pita bread.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=19661

Seven Marinated Cheese Recipes You Need in Your Life

Aka the easiest appetizers of all time

We can all agree on one simple fact: The best things in life are cheese. And these marinated cheese recipes--perfect for smearing on bread, tossing into a salad, slapping in a sandwich or straight-up eating with a fork--are no exception. Just soak your favorite variety in a mixture of oils, herbs and spices and store it in the fridge for when a salty craving strikes.

http://www.purewow.com/food/Marinated-Cheese-Recipes

HERBED GOAT CHEESE BALLS

I take my picnics very seriously and seeing as how picnic season is quickly approaching - we absolutely MUST talk about Herbed Goat Cheese Balls.

INGREDIENTS

2 large logs goat cheese
Fresh Parsley, chopped
Fresh Dill, chopped
Fresh Chives, finely chopped
Fresh Basil, chopped
1/2 teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes
1 cup Extra virgin olive oil
Toasted crostini

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Cut the logs of goat cheese into 8 pieces each.

2. Roll them into balls and place into a medium baking dish.

3. Sprinkle the fresh herbs and red pepper flakes on top of the cheese and add the olive oil until it covers about ½ of the goat cheese.

4. Cover and refrigerate for up to 3 days.

5. Rotate the cheese balls before serving so they are fully coated with the olive oil herb mixture.

SERVE with crostini, pita, crudite etc.

HTTP://WHATSGABYCOOKING.COM/HERBED-GOAT-CHEESE-BALLS

MARTHA STEWART
MOZZARELLA MARINATED IN HERBS AND RED PEPPER FLAKES

A foolproof antipasto plate, every time.

Marinated Mozzarella
Aromatic herbs and a pinch of spicy red-pepper flakes enliven the subtle, creamy flavor of fresh mozzarella.

SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 pound fresh mozzarella, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
1 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano
1/4 teaspoon red-pepper flakes
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste
Olives, crackers, bread, and sliced cured meats (such as salami Toscana), for serving

Directions

1. Combine oil, herbs, red-pepper flakes, salt, and pepper in a small bowl.

2. Drizzle over mozzarella.

3. Let stand for at least 20 minutes (or up to 1 hour).

SERVE with olives, crackers, bread, and cured meats.

COOK'S NOTE: You can substitute whole bocconcini (tiny balls of fresh mozzarella) for the sliced mozzarella.

http://www.marthastewart.com/317066/marinated-mozzarella

HALF BAKED HARVEST

SPICY MARINATED FETA

Greek Olive Pesto and Fried Zucchini Grilled Pitas w/Marinated Feta + Garbanzo Beans.

PREP TIME: 30 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 40 MINUTES

4 PITAS

Ingredients

Marinated Feta (leave this out for a vegan version)
4-6 ounces block feta, cut into 1/2 inch cubes
2 sprigs fresh thyme
2 tablespoons fresh basil, chopped
1 bay leaf
2 teaspoons black peppercorns
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
olive oil, enough to cover the cheese

Directions

1. Add the cubed feta, thyme sprigs, basil, bay leaf, black peppercorns and crushed red pepper to an 8 ounce or larger glass jar.

2. Pour enough olive oil over top so that the oil completely covers the feta.

3. Screw the lid on the jar and place in the fridge for at least one hour or up to two weeks.

4. Just crumble the feta onto whatever you wish.

Greek Olive Pesto

Ingredients

1/2 cup greek olives (I used marinated kalamata and green olives)
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese (swap in nutritional yeast or parsley for a vegan version]
1/4 cup fresh basil
1 large clove garlic
1 pepperoncini (optional)
1/4 cup olive oil, or more depending on the consistency you want your pesto to be

Directions

1. In a food processor, combine olives, parmesan cheese, parsley, garlic and pepperoncini and blend 1 minute.

2. With motor running, slowly pour in olive oil until a thick, smooth paste is formed.

3. Store in the fridge in a glass jar or bowl until ready to use.

Fried Zucchini

Ingredients

2 zucchinis, sliced into 1/4-inch rounds
1 large egg (use 1/3 cup coconut milk for a vegan version)
3/4 cup Panko bread crumbs (use gluten free if needed)
2 tablespoons flour (use gluten free cornmeal if needed)
1/2 cup finely grated parmesan cheese (use nutritional yeast for a vegan version)
1/4 teaspoon salt + pepper

When you are just about ready to put your pitas together it is time to "fry" the zucchini.

Directions

1. In a bowl, whisk together the egg and buttermilk.

2. In another bowl, whisk together the Panko, flour, parmesan, salt and pepper.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium heat and add olive oil.

4. Dip each zucchini slice in the egg mixture to coat, then dredge through the breadcrumbs, pressing gently to adhere.

5. Place in the skillet and cook until golden - about 3 to 4 minutes per side. When finished, remove the slices and let drain on a paper towel.

Sandwiches

4 pita pockets or homemade pitas (use gluten free pita or bread if needed)
1 cup cooked chickpeas, drained + rinsed if using canned
1 cup arugula
1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, oil drained

Instructions

!To assemble the pitas

1. Place a medium skillet over medium heat on the stove.

2. Add a drizzle of the oil from the marinated feta or sun-dried tomatoes. Add the chickpeas and toss well. Cook until the chickpeas are warmed through.

3. Preheat the grill to medium heat.

4. Break open your pita pockets and rub the inside of each pocket with a little of the greek olive pesto,

5. Place a few zucchini slices on top of the pesto and then a handful of chickpeas.

6. Add the sun-dried tomatoes and a little sprinkle of marinated feta.

7. Carefully place the pockets on the grill and grill for 3-4 minutes per side or until the pockets are warm.

8. Remove from the grill and stuff each pocket with arugula and more marinated feta. Eat!!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/greek-olive-pesto-fried-zucchini-grilled-pitas-wmarinated-feta-garbanzo-beans/

FIVE HEART HOME

ITALIAN-MARINATED COLBY JACK WITH OLIVES

Grab a toothpick and dig in.

Marinated Cheese & Olives ~ An Easy Appetizer or Food Gift in a Jar!
by samantha at five heart home 
Creamy cheese and briny olives are marinated in an herb- and garlic-infused dressing for a quick, attractive appetizer or a fun and easy food gift in a jar!

Marinated Cheese & Olives ~ An Easy Appetizer or Food Gift in a Jar

Yield: 8 cups (or about 6 gifts in pint-sized jars)
Ingredients
4 (8-ounce) packages of cubed Colby-Jack cheese
1 (approximately 12-ounce) jar Kalamata olives, drained
1 (16-ounce) bottle of oil & vinegar or Italian salad dressing
1 tablespoon dried Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
6 large garlic cloves, crushed
6 fresh rosemary sprigs

Directions

1.	In a large bowl, gently combine all ingredients except rosemary. Cover and refrigerate for at least 8 hours and up to 24 hours.

2.	Divide cheese and olive mixture between 6 glass jars (such as pint-sized Mason jars). Place a sprig of rosemary in each jar and pour remaining dressing into jars, dividing evenly. Store in refrigerator for up to two weeks.

Tips, Tricks, & Variations: (1)You can use your favorite variety of cubed cheese, but something mild will absorb the flavors of the marinade nicely. (2) You may use a jar of olives anywhere from 10 to 15 ounces, depending on the ratio of olives to cheese that you prefer. I highly recommend Kalamatas for this recipe (as opposed to regular black olives). (3) Finally, use a good quality salad dressing, since that's a prominent flavor in this recipe.

http://www.fivehearthome.com/2013/12/07/marinated-cheese-olives-an-easy-appetizer-or-food-gift-in-a-jar/?crlt.pid=camp.jkrq1ieyxO5v

FORK SPOON KNIFE

SUMAC AND MINT MARINATED GOAT CHEESE

This savory but light concoction is the perfect complement to a creamy goat cheese.

MINT & SUMAC MARINATED GOAT'S CHEESE

The recipe is approximate and indicative. Use as much mint and sumac as you like the taste of. I find that trying to slice a cold log of goat cheese resulted in crumbles rather than discs. So, let it warm on the counter for at least half hour until it has softened around the outside before slicing. But if you waited too long and it has thawed completely, then wait to firm it up a bit before slicing, so it does not get mushy on you.

Ingredients

8 oz fresh goat's cheese log, softened
3/4 - 1 cup light olive oil (extra virgin)
1/4 cup fresh mint leaves, julienned
1 T sumac

Directions

1. Cut the log in to ~ 1 inch discs.

2. In a jar pour some olive oil at the base.

3. Add the first disc in. Sprinkle with sumac and fresh mint. Top with olive oil.

4. Add the next disc. Repeat the process and finish with enough oil to reach the lip of the last cheese slice.

http://www.forkspoonnknife.com/blog/2015/6/sumac-and-mint-goats-cheese

MARINATED BOCCONCINI

Mini mozzarella balls, infused with a mixture of lemon, garlic and peppercorns--they're the perfect one-bite app.

INGREDIENTS

bocconcini mozzarella (the little balls of fresh mozzarella, you can use the big ones, just cut them into bite size pieces)
lemon peel
salt
peppercorns
garlic cloves
basil leaves
red pepper flakes

INSTRUCTIONS

NOTE: I am not giving exact measurements because the quantity is going to depend on various factors. How much cheese do you have? What size jar? You can play with the flavors. Want a more garlicky cheese? Add more garlic. You love lemon, add more lemon, maybe a little juice. You catch my drift, right?

1. In your jar, add about one third of the cheese. Layer in the basil leaves, peppercorns, red pepper flakes, and garlic cloves. I used about 5-6 cloves and I just cut them in half. Sprinkle with salt.

2. Keep layering the ingredients until your jar is full.

3. Pour a good quality olive oil over the top until the jar is full. Put the lid on the jar and shake it up. Put the jar in the fridge for at least two hours before you are going to serve it. You can keep this in there for about a week I would say. Give it a shake every now and again. Take the jar out about 30 minutes before you are going to serve this. The olive oil will solidify a bit and will return to normal again when it gets back to room temperature.

4. Pour the cheese and oil into a bowl and serve with some toasted bread. Yum.

http://bakedbree.com/marinated-mozzarella

HUNGRY COUPLE NYC
MARINATED GREEK YOGURT

Seasoned with zaatar, this Lebanese appetizer called labneh is kind of like a cousin to cheese but hits the same spot. (And its the perfect accoutrement to pita triangles. )

Marinated Greek Yogurt Cheese Balls (Labneh)

by Hungry Couple

8 Servings

Ingredients

2 Cups Greek yogurt (full fat or 2%)
1/2 Teaspoon salt
1 Teaspoon za'atar seasoning
1 Tablespoon chopped chives
Olive oil plus additional teaspoon of za'atar for marinade

Instructions

1. Combine the yogurt, salt and za'atar.

2. Scoop the mixture into cheesecloth and knot tightly.

3. Place the cheesecloth bundle into a mesh strainer over a bowl.

4. Leave on the counter, at room temperature for 1 hour, drain the liquid that forms in the bowl and then refrigerate for 24 - 48 hours.

5. Remove the strained yogurt from the cheesecloth and form 1 oz. balls with your hands or a cookie scoop.

6. Place the cheese balls in a jar and fill with olive oil, an additional teaspoon of za'atar and the chives. 7. Refrigerate for 24 hours.

7. Serve spread on crackers or crusty bread and topped with a sprinkling of sea salt

http://www.hungrycouplenyc.com/2015/02/marinated-greek-yogurt-cheese-balls

I know it is almost past flu season but thought you might find this interesting.

7 Things You Need to Know About Asthma and Flu

By Chris Iliades, MD | Medically reviewed by Farrokh Sohrabi, MD

Having asthma can make flu symptoms worse. Find out how to protect yourself, including which flu vaccine is best.

If you have asthma, there are some extra precautions you should take to help prevent and treat the flu.

If you have asthma and the flu, you can get very sick. Asthma doesn't create a high risk for flu, but it can make the flu worse if you get it. "People with asthma already have sensitive airways, so a respiratory virus like the flu can trigger more severe coughing, wheezing, and shortness of breath," says Sumita Khatri, MD, co-director of the asthma center at the Cleveland Clinic. Asthma and the flu are nothing to sneeze at  here are seven tips to help safeguard your health.

1. Get a Flu Shot

Everyone with asthma should get a flu shot before flu season starts. Flu season can last from November through March. "The flu shot reduces your risk of getting the flu by about 60 percent, and that's important because flu virus commonly triggers an asthma attack," says Jonathan Bernstein, MD, an associate professor in allergy and asthma at the University of Cincinnati Academic Health Center.

2. Don't Get the FluMist Vaccine

The flu shot is a killed virus vaccine, but the FluMist, given as a nasal spray, is a live attenuated virus vaccine. People with asthma should avoid the live attenuated virus. "The live virus is not recommended for old people, young people, or people with asthma," says Dr. Bernstein.

3. Ask Your Doctor About the Pneumococcal Vaccine

Pneumococcal bacteria cause pneumonia, and pneumonia is one of the complications of the flu virus. People with asthma have a higher risk of developing bacterial pneumonia as a complication of the flu, says Dr. Khatri. You can get a shot to protect you against pneumococcus at the same time that you get your flu shot. However, unlike the annual flu shot, you may only need the pneumonia shot just once in adulthood.

4. Make Sure Your Asthma Is Well-Controlled

One of the best ways to protect yourself during cold and flu season is to make sure your asthma is well controlled. "Even if you get a flu shot, you can still get the flu, and there are plenty of other respiratory viruses that can trigger asthma attacks," Bernstein says. "If you and your doctor have your asthma under control, the impact of a cold or flu infection is likely to be less severe."

5. Know the Enemy

Flu symptoms usually start suddenly and include fever, headache, body aches, fatigue, nasal congestion, sore throat, and a dry cough. Flu is spread from person to person in droplets sprayed into the air by sneezing or coughing. You can get it by breathing droplets in or by touching an object that has flu germs on it and then touching your mouth or nose. A person with the flu can start spreading it one day before showing symptoms.

6. Call Your Doctor Sooner Then Later

"If you start getting flu symptoms, don't wait until you have an asthma attack," says Bernstein. "Check in with your doctor early. Your doctor may want to adjust your allergy medications." When you call or see your doctor, ask if you should take an antiviral medication. With an antiviral, your bout of the flu could be milder, and you'll recover more quickly if you start it within 48 hours after your symptoms begin.

7. Follow Flu Prevention Tips

Flu is so contagious that about 10 to 20 percent of Americans get it each year. In addition to getting your flu shot, you can protect yourself from flu and other viruses by washing your hands with soap and water frequently, avoiding sick people, and not touching your hands to your face when you are out and about. You should also disinfect commonly touched areas around home or work, especially if anyone has been sick.

Asthma is the most common medical condition associated with flu hospitalizations. So don't take any chances. Get your flu shot, get your asthma under control, and get in touch with your doctor if flu symptoms start.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/asthma/7-things-you-need-to-know-about-asthma-and-flu

The week is getting away from me  I meant to work on this yesterday (Wednesday) but somehow never made it.

Snowing on and off all day  very little accumulation  more like a skiff. I have not heard or seen a salt truck so the county must not think this is going to amount to much or they would have trucks on the road already. Route 15 that we live on is a direct route to US Route 6 east or west  it will also take you to Michigan and the turnpike. It can be a busy road at time. Ive often wished we lived a little further out so it would not be so busy. The road is a killer as our garden kitten cemetery is evidence.

Its in the low 30s today but not much wind so it really isnt all that bad outside. Just dreary. A little sunshine this morning but that is long gone.

Ive come up with a couple of more recipes  check them out.

Recipe Slow-Cooker Pork Vindaloo
RECIPES FROM NEELA PANIZ

As with any country, you can find traces of its history in its cuisine. Pork vindaloo, famed for its fiery heat, speaks directly to the Portuguese occupation of the southern Indian state of Goa.

Serves 6 to 8
Ingredients

1 (3 1/2-inch) piece fresh ginger, peeled
3 tablespoons canola oil
1/2 teaspoon fenugreek seeds
3 medium yellow onions, thinly sliced
4 pounds pork shoulder, cut into 1 1/2- to 2-inch cubes
10 to 12 cloves garlic, minced
3 to 6 serrano chiles, minced
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
1 1/2 to 2 1/2 teaspoons ground Indian red chile
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons coriander seeds
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
1/2 teaspoon brown mustard seeds
4 to 6 cloves
3 to 4 black cardamom pods
20 black peppercorns
1 (1-inch) piece cassia
1 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons tamarind paste (see Recipe Note)
1 tablespoon white vinegar

Directions

Before prepping the ingredients, turn the slow cooker on to the HIGH setting for 15 minutes, until the insert is warmed through.

1. Julienne 1 inch of the ginger and set aside for garnish. Mince the remaining ginger.

2. Heat the oil in a large skillet over high heat, with a lid handy.

3. Tilt the skillet to pool the oil and add the fenugreek seeds; cover immediately to prevent splattering.

4. When the seeds have stopped sputtering, add the onions. Sauté the onions for 7 to 8 minutes until light golden-brown.

5. Add the browned onions to the slow cooker and mix in the pork, minced ginger, garlic, serrano chiles, turmeric, ground red chile, and salt. Cook on low heat for 3 1/2 hours.

6. Grind together the coriander seeds, cumin seeds, mustard seeds, cloves, cardamom, peppercorns, cassia, and sugar in a spice grinder.

7. Add the ground spice blend to the pork, mix well, and continue to cook on low for an additional 30 minutes.

8. Turn the slow cooker off and stir in the tamarind pulp and vinegar.

Serve garnished with the julienned ginger.

Recipe Notes: If you have bulk tamarind pulp, use a 2- to 3-ounce piece to extract the paste.

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value): Calories 829  Fat 62.1 g (95.5%)  Saturated 19.5 g (97.3%)  Trans 0 g  Carbs 11.9 g (4%)  Fiber 2.7 g (10.8%)  Sugars 4.7 g  Protein 53.7 g (107.4%)  Cholesterol 214.7 mg (71.6%)  Sodium 785.2 mg (32.7%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-slow-cooker-pork-vindaloo

I dont know how many of you eat lamb. Nor do I know how expensive it is  I have never bought it. I love lamb chops  the leg of lamb not so much but that could be in how it was fixed  but I would like to eat more lamb  I think it would be good for me. This recipe looked really good and didnt sound too difficult to make.

Recipe Lamb Rogan Josh
RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

For the spice mix:

1/2 teaspoon cassia bark pieces (or a 1-inch whole piece)
3 whole green cardamom pods
1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
1/2 teaspoon whole fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon whole black peppercorns
5 whole Kashmiri chilies (or 1 teaspoon Kashmiri chili powder) 
1 whole black cardamom pod (3 seeds only, use the rest for garam masala) 
2 teaspoons ground sweet paprika (optional, for color only)

For the rogan josh:

2 1/4 pounds boneless lamb shoulder or leg, marbled with fat
6 tablespoons neutral oil, divided
4 whole green cardamom pods
1 whole stick cinnamon
4 whole cloves
1/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorns 
1/4 teaspoon whole fennel seeds
1/4 cup hot chicken or lamb stock
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 cup Greek-style yogurt, at room temperature
1 large onion, thinly sliced (optional)
1 teaspoon sugar, plus more to taste 
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar, plus more to taste
Salt to taste 
Large handful fresh cilantro, chopped, to garnish

Directions

First, make the spice mix.

1. Toast each spice (except for the paprika), one by one, for about 30 - 45 seconds (until fragrant) in a dry skillet over high heat, and transfer to a bowl. Let cool completely, then blend to a fine powder in a spice grinder.

Fix the lamb:

1. Trim the lamb of excess fat, and then cut into large chunks. Rub the spice mixture into the lamb.

2. Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a large Dutch oven, and sear the lamb pieces on all sides, being careful not to burn the spices. Don't crowd the pan; do this in batches, if necessary. Do this on a medium-low heat. Transfer to a bowl.

3. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons of oil to the pan, and add the whole cardamom, cinnamon stick, cloves, peppercorns and fennel seeds. Sauté for 30 seconds, until the spices are fragrant, then add the hot stock, scraping up any browned bits from the bottom of the pot. Cook for one minute.

4. Return the lamb to the pot.

5. Whisk the cornstarch into the yogurt, then add this to the pot. Stir for a minute, and season with a little salt. Cover the pot and turn the heat down to very low. The sauce should barely be bubbling.

6. Cook for an hour. After an hour, uncover the pot. Taste and add a little more salt. Continue to cook, uncovered, for an additional 2 hours or until the lamb is very tender and the sauce is reduced.

7. Meanwhile, heat the last 2 tablespoons of oil in a heavy pan over low heat. Add the onions and 1 teaspoon of sugar. Caramelize the onions, stirring occasionally, until sweet and brown, about 40 minutes.

8. When the lamb is tender, stir in the onions, if using, and 1 teaspoon of red wine vinegar. Taste and adjust the seasoning by adding more salt, sugar and red wine vinegar, as required to balance the flavors for a deeply spiced, rich sauce.

9. Stir in the cilantro. Serve with rice or tandoori roti.

Recipe Notes: (1) Slow Cooker Rogan Josh: Pre-warm the slow cooker while you prep the dish until the point where you add the yogurt. Transfer the whole dish into the slow cooker. Cook on low for 4 - 5 hours. Once the lamb is lovely and tender, stir in the cornstarch whisked yogurt and caramelized onions (which can be made ahead in a slow cooker, too) taste and season with red wine vinegar, sugar and salt. Stir in the cilantro.

(2) Oven Rogan Josh: You can also put the dish into the oven to cook. Preheat the oven to 250°F. Once the yogurt has been added, cover the pot tightly with aluminum foil and the lid, and place in the preheated oven for an hour. Take out, stir and season some more, then cover and place back in the oven for 2 to 3 hours, checking every so often, until the lamb is tender. If the sauce is drying out too much, add a splash of hot stock. Season with the red wine vinegar, sugar and salt, and stir in the cilantro to taste.

(3) I stirred in the caramelized onions at the end, instead of starting with them, is because it gives you the option of leaving them out. Like I mentioned, this recipe is closer to the Kashmiri Pandit version, so if you want to stay completely authentic, you can leave out the onions altogether.

(4) This is a fairly fiery dish. If you want to reduce the spiciness, use less of the peppercorns and chillies.

(5) Don't use regular chilies in place of Kashmiri chilies. Kashmiri chilies are much milder. If using regular chilies, use only one or two and increase the paprika, as they won't add the deep red color of Kashmiri chilies.

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value): Calories645  Fat 53.4 g (82.2%)  Saturated 16.9 g (84.5%) Trans 0.1 g  Carbs 8.3 g (2.8%)  Fiber 1.7 g (6.6%)  Sugars 3.9 g  Protein 32.6 g (65.2%)  Cholesterol 129.2 mg (43.1%)  Sodium 144 mg (6%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-lamb-rogan-josh-recipes-from-the-kitchn-212035

Whenever I got to a Mexican restaurant I usually order chicken flautas  two flour and one corn tortilla. They are french fried and are very good. Usually I can eat them all plus the rice and beans which I dearly love with the hot sauce on them. I like other Mexican food  tacos I will eat only at home or in the car  they are too sloppy to eat in public (imho only) although if push came to shove I would probably eat them anywhere  I like them that much. I really am into anything authentic Mexican.

These flautas are a bit different in that they are baked. I think they sound very good and you dont get all that grease that way.

Spicy Black Bean Flautas

Flauta is the given name for these tightly wrapped and filled flour tortillas. If you wrap them as corn tortillas they would be called taquitas. Traditionally they would be deep fried, but these are baked.

Ingredients:

10 - 12 small flour tortillas (7 inch)
1 cup black beans
1 cup steamed corn
2 Tbsp parsley, chopped fine
1/2 fresh jalapeno, chopped fine (optional) 
1/2 tsp cumin
1 1/2 cups Mexican blend cheese, divided
3 Tbsp mayonnaise
1 - 3 tsp Sambal Oelek chili paste (depending how much spice you like)
oil for spraying and brushing

Method:

Preheat oven to 400 F
1. Line a baking sheet with foil or parchment paper and spray with oil

2. Combine beans, corn, parsley, jalapeno, cumin and 11/4 cups cheese

3. Mix mayonnaise and Sambal; spread about a rounded tsp on each tortilla.

4. Spoon about 2 rounded tablespoons of bean mix on each tortilla, then wrap. I fold over in half, tuck tight and roll.

5. Lay side by side on prepared pan. You can stick a toothpick in them if that makes it easier.

6. Brush with olive oil and sprinkle lightly with cheese.

7. Bake for about 12 minutes until golden.

8. Serve with guacamole, salsa and sour cream

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/03/spicy-black-bean-flautas

5 Fun Ways to Turn Naan into Dinner
RECIPE TEMPLATES FROM THE KITCHN

No matter the entrée, an Indian dinner just isn't complete without a side of naan. In fact, I'll happily skip the rice and double down with an extra piece of naan every time. But this puffed flatbread has the power to move beyond dinner accoutrement. It's worthy of a role far better  like actually being the main course.

5 Ways to Turn Naan into Dinner

This Indian flatbread, traditionally cooked in the tandoor, carries a slight smoky aroma, and has a soft texture with pillow-like pockets studded over the top. And it proves to be super versatile  it's soft and sturdy enough to take the place of bread, thin enough to be used as a flatbread or pizza dough, and pliable enough to work as a tortilla. It can be soaked, baked, fried, and folded to take on some surprising  and delicious  forms.

Each of these recipes starts with one to two pieces of naan. There's one dish that's on the sweeter side, so plain naan works best there, but for the rest of the recipes any type of naan  plain or flavored  is fair game.

Savory Naan-Bread Pudding

Serves 2

When cut into small pieces, naan works just like cubed bread, making it a nice substitute in stratas and savory bread puddings. Use fresh naan or even a piece that's a day or two old.

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375°F.

1. Cut one to two pieces of naan (2 cups total) into 1-inch pieces and place them in the bottom of a small baking dish (7x5-inch or 8x8-inch).

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together 1 egg and 1 cup of milk, then pour the milk mixture over the naan.

3. Heat 1 tablespoon unsalted butter in a skillet over medium heat.

4. Add 1/2 diced onion and cook until soft, about 5 minutes. 
5. Add 2 cups shredded kale, season with salt and pepper, and cook until the leaves begin to wilt, about 2 minutes.

6. Mix 1/2 cup ricotta cheese; 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan, and the cooked kale into the naan.

7. Bake, uncovered, for 45 minutes, or until the pudding doesn't weep when pierced with a knife.

Naan Burrito

Serves 1

Or, as I like to call it, a naanrito. Go for plain or flavored naan, but do use a piece that's fresh. A fresher piece of naan will be softer and more pliable, which will make it easier to fold.

Directions

1. Place the naan in a warm oven or in a pan on the stovetop over heat for a couple minutes to soften it and make it more pliable.

2. Then get out your favorite burrito fillings and get rolling! Layer the fillings along one side of the naan and then roll the naan like a tortilla.

Naan Pizza

Serves 1

Put your extra pieces of naan to work as a ready-made pizza crust. Bonus points if you have garlic or onion naan.

Directions

1. Spoon on a tablespoon or two of pizza sauce over top of one piece of naan.

2. Pile on some cheese and your favorite toppings.

3. Then cook on a tray in a 450°F oven for 5 minutes, or until cheese is bubbly and the bottom is crisp.

Naan French Toast

Serves 1 to 2

Because sometimes what you need at the end of a really long day is breakfast for dinner. Naan is thin, but still thick enough to soak up plenty of custard, making for a plate of french toast that's crispy on the outside and soft on the inside.

Directions

1. In a wide bowl, whisk together 1 egg, 3/4 cup of half and half, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, 1 teaspoon sugar, and a pinch of salt.

2. Cut two pieces of naan in half or quarters.

3. Soak the naan in the custard for about 30 seconds, then flip and soak the other side.

4. Heat 1 tablespoon of unsalted butter in a large skillet.

5. When hot add the naan, and cook until golden-brown, then flip and cook the other side.

6. Serve with maple syrup, honey, yogurt, or your favorite toppings.

Naan Nachos

Serves 1 to 2

When you need to give a day-old, dried-out piece of naan new life, naanchoswork every time.

Directions

1. Cut one to two pieces of naan into bite-sized pieces, place on a baking sheet, and cook in a 350°F oven until crisp and toasted, about 10 minutes.

2. Stack the naan pieces into a mound and top with 1/2 cup of shredded cheddar or Monterrey jack cheese.

3. Put the baking sheet back in the oven for about 5 minutes to melt the cheese.

4. Remove from the oven, transfer the naan to a plate, and top with your favorite nacho toppings.

http://www.thekitchn.com/5-fun-ways-to-turn-naan-into-dinner

7 Ways Cayenne Pepper Is the MVP of My Kitchen Pete Wells
TURN UP THE HEAT

Cayenne pepper is the Shakira of spices: bold, beautiful, and smokin' hot (not to mention an international sensation). Originally cultivated in the Cayenne region of French Guiana, the pepper is frequently found in Indian, Asian, Mexican, African, Middle-Eastern, and Southern American cuisines, to name a few. It's also an incredibly affordable way to add sweet heat to whatever's on your stovetop. Unlike hot sauce or Sriracha, you aren't adding any additional liquid or acid components to your dish when you want to punch up the heat.

Here are a few ways I spice up my favorite dishes. Just be aware  a little of the red powder goes a long way, so it's best to start slow and taste as you go.

http://www.thekitchn.com/7-ways-cayenne-pepper-is-the-mvp-of-my-kitchen-228809

1. Take canned soup to the next level.

Cayenne powder and soup go together like Simon and Garfunkel; they're absolutely made for each other. I add cayenne to chicken noodle soup, lentil soup, chiles, and stews. Basically, if your meal comes out of a can in your market's soup aisle, it can handle some cayenne.

2. Go Mexican with your hot cocoa.

Add a pinch of cinnamon and cayenne to your next mug of hot chocolate. The warmth of the cinnamon and the smoky heat of the cayenne give bold, rich flavor to every sip. It's an easy way to upgrade your hot chocolate game.

3. Make better popcorn.

Want to make your taste buds explode? Melt some butter and brown sugar with a pinch of salt and cayenne; drizzle over your next batch of popcorn. Martha Stewart has a more detailed recipe for this. Your popcorn will taste sweeter and hotter than Oscar Isaac standing outside your door holding a bouquet of red roses.

4. Spice up your weeknight stir-fry.

Instead of sprinkling the cayenne on your food, try adding it to the oil. This process, known as blooming, amplifies the flavor of the spice in question (here, cayenne). I have a standard weeknight veggie dish I make where I bloom the cayenne in olive oil, then toss in whatever veggies I have in the fridge, like an onion, zucchini, or some frozen fire-roasted corn. Then I serve the veggie mix over couscous dotted with fresh basil and cashews. But the cayenne is the real star of the show since it gives everything in the bowl a pleasant heat.

5. Heat up your frozen pizza.

I used to be a hot-sauce girl, then I was a red pepper-flakes girl, but now it's all about the cayenne when I'm (ahem) heating up frozen pizza. The powder adds a hit of flavor without making the pizza soggy.

6. Make your own energy drink.

Spicy lemonade is a fabulous midday pick me up. The sugar gives you an energy boost and the cayenne gets the blood flowing. Next time you feel your energy taking a post-lunch dip, instead of reaching for an energy drink, add a shake of cayenne to your beverage of choice.

7. Mix it with honey.

Move over, Beyonce and Jay-Z  cayenne's heat and honey's sweetness is the real power couple here. When I make fried chicken the Brooklyn Bowl fried chicken recipe is my go-to recipe  I like to drizzle a little honey mixed with cayenne on top. It's sort of like my own DIY hot honey. It's also fabulous on chicken nuggets. I'm telling you, it's addictive!

Brooklyn Bowl Fried Chicken PETE WELLS

This fried chicken is a specialty of Eric and Bruce Brombergs SoHo restaurant Blue Ribbon and many of its offspring, including Brooklyn Bowl, the bowling alley in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. It is famous, and it is crunchy. And, as long as you are not afraid of having a three-inch-deep lake of hot oil in your kitchen, it is preposterously simple to make at home. No three-day buttermilk bath, or lard seasoned with bacon  just a quick crust of egg whites and matzo crumbs that the Bromberg brothers ought to patent. You sprinkle it with a sort-of-Cajun spice mix and send it to the table with pots of honey, if you are a restaurant, or, at home, with a bear-shaped squeeze bottle. The spice mix, all of which you will likely have in your pantry, comes together in two minutes.

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

Vegetable oil, for frying
4 large egg whites
½ cup matzo meal, or matzo crackers crushed with a rolling pin
½ cup all-purpose flour
1 medium chicken (about 3 pounds), cut into eight pieces (2 legs, 2 thighs, 4 breast pieces; save wings for stock)
Fine sea salt
freshly ground black and white pepper
1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning (see recipe)
Honey, for serving

PREPARATION

1. Fill a large pot with oil to a depth of about 3 inches. Heat the oil over medium-high heat until a deep-fat thermometer reads 375 degrees.

2. Meanwhile, whisk the egg whites in a large, shallow bowl.

3. In a separate shallow bowl, combine the matzo meal and flour.

4. Keeping the dark meat and the white separate, dip each chicken piece in egg white and let excess drip back into the bowl. Then roll each chicken piece in the matzo mix, and tap off excess.

5. Carefully lower the chicken thighs and drumsticks into the oil.

6. After 3 minutes, carefully add the breast pieces. (Keep the oil at 375 by adjusting heat as necessary.)

7. Fry until dark gold, about 10 minutes more.

8. Transfer the fried chicken to a paper-towel-lined plate. Sprinkle immediately with salt and pepper, then coat the pieces with the Cajun seasoning.

9. Serve the chicken with honey, for dipping.

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1013438-brooklyn-bowl-fried-chicken

Slow Cooker Minestrone Soup

This easy slow cooker soup is loaded with veggies, beans, and whole wheat pasta! It is the perfect meal for a cold day!

YIELD: SERVES 6-8

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 3-4 HOURS ON HIGH OR 6-8 HOURS ON LOW

INGREDIENTS:

1 small red or yellow onion, diced
2 small carrots, diced
2 celery stalks, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups fresh green beans, trimmed and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 (28 oz) can diced tomatoes, with juices
6 cups vegetable broth
1 (15 oz) can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 (15 oz) can cannellini beans or Great Northern beans, rinsed and drained
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 small zucchini, diced
1/2 cup dried whole wheat elbow pasta (can use gluten-free pasta)
1 cup chopped fresh spinach
Salt and black pepper, to taste
Freshly-grated Parmesan cheese, for serving, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. Combine the onion, carrots, celery, garlic, green beans, tomatoes, broth, and beans in a 6-quart slow cooker. Add the bay leaves, oregano, basil, rosemary, and red pepper flakes. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours or on high for 3-4 hours.

2. 30-40 minutes before the soup is done cooking, add in the zucchini, pasta, and spinach. Cook until pasta is tender. Season with salt and black pepper, to taste. Remove bay leaves. Ladle soup into bowls and serve with Parmesan cheese, if desired.

Note-for vegan, don't use the Parmesan cheese and for gluten-free, use gluten-free past

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/slow-cooker-minestrone-soup/

I love corn beef  I could eat it a couple times a week. I also like mustard. Here is a recipe for both.

Homemade Corned Beef

Six servings

Mustard is obligatory to serve with this dish. Here in France, I served it with Dijon, but spicy brown mustard in America is good, or you can make homemade mustard. (For a brown version, use dark mustard seeds.) Other options for condiments include horseradish, cornichons and very coarse salt.

Ingredients

For the corned beef

One beef brisket (4 to 5 pounds, about 2kg), trimmed of most of the excess fat
2 quarts water (1,9l)
1 1/4 (310g) coarse sea or kosher salt
1/2 cup (90g) light or dark brown sugar
12 whole cloves
1 1/2 teaspoons black peppercorns
1 teaspoon allspice berries
2 teaspoons mustard seeds, light or dark
4 crumbled bay leaves
1 cinnamon stick, crumbled
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
5 teaspoons pink curing salt

For cooking the corned beef

1 large onion, peeled and quartered
4 large cloves garlic, peeled and minced
Seasoning for the cooking water, such as a few bay leaves, thyme or parsley sprigs
10 large carrots (about 2 pounds, 900g), peeled and cut into sticks (quartered)
2 pounds (900g) boiling potatoes, peeled and cut in pieces similar in size to the carrots

Directions

1. To make the corned beef, put the water, salt, and brown sugar are a large pot and bring to a boil.

2. While the salted water is heating up, in a skillet, toast the cloves, peppercorns, allspice berries, and mustard seeds, until they smell fragrant. It will take just a couple of minutes. Remove from heat and let cool. Once cool, lightly crush the spices in a mortar and pestle or in a zip top bag with a hammer or rolling pin. (Note: The photo in my post, because I was so excited to have brisket, I neglected to crush them, which I do recommend to help release their flavor.) Add them to the brine, along with the bay leaves, cinnamon stick, red pepper flakes, ginger, and pink curing salt.

3. Once the brine is hot enough so the sugar and salt are completely dissolved, remove from heat and add 2 pounds (900g) of ice cubes. Put the brine in the refrigerator until its completely chilled.

4. Once cool, put the brisket in a large, zip top freezer bag set in a larger bowl. (The bowl is in case there is any overflow or spillage.) Make sure the beef is laying flat in the bag and pour the cold brine over the meat so its completely covered. If you have too much brine, strain out the spices, add them to the meat bag and discard the excess brine. Close the bag and let the meat sit in the refrigerator for 7 to 10 days, turning it every couple of days so the meat marinates evenly.

5. To cook the corned beef, rinse the corned beef with cold water and put it in a large pot or Dutch oven. Add the onion, garlic, and any seasonings, and enough water to cover the beef. Bring to a boil then reduce the heat until the water is at a gentle simmer. Put the lid on the pot so its ajar and cook, turning the beef a few times while its cooking until very tender.

6. About 45 minutes before the meat is done, add the carrots and potatoes. (And cabbage wedges, if using.) When the meat is tender and the vegetables are cooked through, the corned beef is ready to serve. The meat will take about 3 1/2 hours to cook.

Serving: Serve slices of corned beef with the potatoes and carrots, along with some of the broth. Mustard is obligatory to serve alongside. A few condiments are mentioned in the headnote.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2016/03/homemade-corned-beef-brisket-recipe/

Homemade Mustard

Yield 1 cup (250g)

Inspired by The Art of Living According to Joe Beef (Ten Speed) by Frédéric Morin, David McMillan and Meredith Erickson

This recipe used white (or yellow) mustard seeds. There are darker seeds are much stronger. I didnt use them with this batch but it might be interesting to do a mix or use those instead. You can find mustard seeds in most supermarkets as well as Indian markets. The turmeric gives the mustard a lively color, doesnt it?

Ingredients

1/3 cup (55g) mustard seeds
1/3 cup (80ml) white wine vinegar
1/3 cup (80ml) dry white wine (or water)
1 tablespoon maple syrup
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/2 teaspoon salt
big pinch of cayenne
2-4 tablespoons warm water, if necessary

Directions

1. Combine all the ingredients, except the horseradish, in a stainless-steel bowl. Cover, and let stand for 2-3 days.

2. Put the ingredients in a blender and whiz until as smooth as possible. Add 2 to 4 tablespoons of water if the mustard is too thick. Blend in the horseradish, if using.

Storage: The mustard will keep for up to 6 months refrigerated, although its best if used within one month.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2013/03/homemade-mustard-recipe-joe-beef/

Magic Crust Custard Pie By Robyn Witte

My Mom used to make this yummy custard. The flour settles to the bottom and creates its own crust. Easy and very good!

Ingredients

1/4 c Margarine 
4 eggs
¾ pinch white sugar
Pinch of salt
2 cups milk
2 teaspoons vanilla
½ cup flour

Directions

1. Put all ingredients into a blender. Blend for 30 seconds.

2. Pour into buttered 9 inch pie pan. Sprinkle with nutmeg.

3. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

The flour will settle to make its own crust.

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/pie/magic-crust-custard-pie-3.html

Butter-Roasted Chicken with Soy-Garlic Glaze

SERVINGS: 4

F&W's Kay Chun rubs an Asian-spiced butter under chicken skin before roasting to create an incredibly juicy and delicious bird.

INGREDIENTS

5 whole cloves
5 whole star anise
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
Kosher salt
Pepper
1/2 cup low-sodium soy sauce
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
One 2-inch piece of ginger, thinly sliced
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1 1/2 tablespoons sugar
One 3 1/2- to 4-pound chicken
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup plus 1 tablespoon boiling water
Toasted sesame oil, for brushing
Sliced cucumbers, sliced scallions and hoisin sauce, for serving

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 450°.

Soy Garlic Glaze:

1. Finely grind the cloves and 3 of the star anise pods in a spice grinder and transfer to a small bowl. Mix in the butter and season with salt and pepper.

Fix the chicken:

1. In a small saucepan, combine the soy sauce, vinegar, ginger, garlic, sugar and the remaining 2 star anise pods. Cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the glaze thickens, about 10 minutes.

2. Place the chicken on a rack set over a ba


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 26th February, 2016 by Darowil & Lurker*

Marriages are under fire on the KTP currently.
*mags7s* DD is now in a safe house as her DH (dont think that D is dear in this case) flipped- but managed to show his dark side to their pastor as well. She was already heading home to Mum on March 8thand will remain in the safe house until then.

The situation with *jheiens* Sil is getting worse and worse with Ben appearing to be spiralling out of control.

*Gagesmum* has reached the point of feeling she has to get out her house (with Gage) ASAP. Has a colonoscopy booked for the 22nd April, but the surgeon wants to check with doctor about the blood thinners first. Gage and his Mom are looking for a new flat, hopefully close to his school. They will keep Deuce.

And as we know *Gwens* DD has left her husband because of his ongoing alcohol issues which he refuses to recognise as an issue. She is in a stable position now.

*Tamis* mothers heath is declining. Probably getting hospice involved- plan is to keep her home.

*Nichos* sciatica has turned out to be severe osteoarthritis- which will require spinal fusion though they are trying pain medications first. She will have an injection in her spine this coming week to ease pain.

*Martinas* sisters wound is finally looking like it might be healing.

*sugarsugars* DD is in hospital with an infection requiring IV antibiotics. Babysitting for Serena being shared between grandmothers currently. DD is looking better, Cathy has been very busy.

*Lurkers* financial situation continues to be a major concern and may require that she moves again.

*Rookie's* DD seems to be responding well to the treatment for her Crohns.

*Fan* had an eye checkup and scored a perfect 20/20. Her sister in law still is causing some concern.

*Darowil* is between houses, and was waiting for Maryanne who was delayed because of a cough, is now home.

*Gwen's* oldest DD is in a stable position now.

* Pacer* asks for prayers for Bella who goes to the Mayo Clinic March 19th

*Bubba Love* asked for prayers for youngest DD, returning home.

* Bonnies* DHs aunt fell and broke her wrist.

*Poledra* contacted Spider : her DS's husband took his life in January.

*Spider* thanks for prayers for her DS and son.

*Pacer's* DH is having major pain from problems with his gall bladder.

*Sassafras* is still in pain from fistula.

PHOTOS
2 - *Nico* - Hawaii
4 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
8 - *YellowM* - Flats & washing!
11 - *YellowM* - Flying cranes shawl (link)
11 - *Gagesmom * - Chocolate chip cookies
14 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod start 2016
19 - *Casmeregma* - Anniversary card for Gwen & Brantley
19 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Gwen & Brantley
20 - *Kate* - Caitlin in her walker car
22 - *Swedenme* - Baby sandals
23 - *Rookie* - French onion soup in an onion!
28 - *Gwen* - Family photo
33 - *Cmaliza* - Preparations for the Iditarod
35 - *Swedenme* - Dot-to-dot blanket square (link)
43 - *Gagesmom * - View from library window
43 - *Rookie* - Yarn store window display
43 - *Pacer* - Mermaid tails
48 - *Poledra* - Sunset
55 - *Gwen* - Sydney the lap dog!
61 - *Pacer * - Matthew's butterfly
69 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod dogs
73 - *Gagesmom* - Swiffer covers
75 - *Bubba* - Dishcloth
79 - *Poledra* - Dogs
85 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
88 - *Cashmeregma* - Skirt
97 - *Sorlenna* - Fingerless mitts
99 - *Poledra* - Gizmo
104 - *Kate* - Stobo Castle

RECIPES
3 - *Gwen* - Gwennie's chicken rollups
5 - *Sam* - Broiled (grilled) grapefruit 
7 - *Jheiens* - Broiled grapefruit
104 - *Bonnie* - Luscious lemon delight (link)

CRAFTS
73 - *Rookie* - Bubblewrap stitch (link)
78 - *Gwen* - Bubblewrap stitch (link)
80 - *Sam* - The raised circle cable stitch (link)
89 - *Gwen* - Old Man of Storr pattern (link)
90 - *Cashmeregma* - Skirt pattern (link)
91 - *Sam* - Wool easter eggs (link)
92 - *Cashmeregma* - Old Man of Storr shawlette (link)
101 - *Sam* - Free patterns x 2 (links)

OTHERS
5 - *Sam* - Garden pool with a difference (link)
25 - *Kate* - Scotland (link)
38 - *Cashmeregma* - eurail passes (link )
53 - *Bonnie * - Fairmont hot springs (link)
55 - *Kate (for Sassafras)* - Sand Canyon (link)
56 - *Sam* - Submarine sandwich (link)
84 - *Fan* - Barbara's Rabbits
91 - *Bonnie* - Senior moments song (link)
100 - *Lurker* - Cute dog video (link)
103 - *Sam* - Manpons!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my place! Busy day! Thanks Sam and to Kate and Margaret for starting off the summary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my place! Busy day! Thanks Sam and to Kate and Margaret for starting off the summary.


And to you for finishing off the summary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i have all the corrections made - not sure why i missed so many highlight marks [] - it should read pretty easily. --- sam


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I have made the broccoli salad many times. It is addicting. Made a huge amount for an event at church. Have handed out the recipe many times since then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey nybev - thanks for the uptake on the broccoli salad - we appreciate knowing these things. and ALSO welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by - we love new people at the table - it adds so much to the conversation. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



NYBev said:


> I have made the broccoli salad many times. It is addicting. Made a huge amount for an event at church. Have handed out the recipe many times since then.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow!!! what a great amount of recipes...so glad I saw your message. How do I see what else you post from this time forward???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Margit said:


> Wow!!! what a great amount of recipes...so glad I saw your message.  How do I see what else you post from this time forward???


Check out Newest topics, each Friday evening at 5 pm., EST or EDT- Sam starts us over- or if you've kept up with the chat he posts the link (URL) when he comes back to the old week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I've skipped over the recipes tonight as I don't feel to good and the thought of food was making it worse . It can't have been my cooking as it actually came out right tonight and was tasty &#128516;
Plus no one else is feeling ill trust me in a houseful of mainly males I would know by now if someone else was ill.so it must be a bug . Means I can't get to see my son as I'd hoped he's just had his chemo and had to shave his beard as this one is making him lose his hair . Oh well hopefully it will go as quick as it came


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And to you for finishing off the summary!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this mary maxim site - i just bought enough tee shirt yarn to knit heidi's summer purse. i think this yarn is going to be a hoot to knit with. ---- sam

http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/t-shirt-yarn.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_content=T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_campaign=US+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+$5.99


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey margit - so glad you found us - you know margaret i should know but i don't - but leave this window up and check again - someone is going to help you - we are a very helpful group. we are here until next friday when i start a new party all over again and we just go on and on and on - - - you get the picture. there will always be an empty chair at the table with your name on it so pop on by anytime and join us in a fresh cuppa. --- sam



Margit said:


> Wow!!! what a great amount of recipes...so glad I saw your message. How do I see what else you post from this time forward???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - how do you mark it watched so it will show up in her email? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Check out Newest topics, each Friday evening at 5 pm., EST or EDT- Sam starts us over- or if you've kept up with the chat he posts the link (URL) when he comes back to the old week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I've skipped over the recipes tonight as I don't feel to good and the thought of food was making it worse . It can't have been my cooking as it actually came out right tonight and was tasty 😄
> Plus no one else is feeling ill trust me in a houseful of mainly males I would know by now if someone else was ill.so it must be a bug . Means I can't get to see my son as I'd hoped he's just had his chemo and had to shave his beard as this one is making him lose his hair . Oh well hopefully it will go as quick as it came


It often happens doesn't it?, the hair going- I know someone who had the most glorious long black hair and she lost the lot when she had her treatment for the Breast Cancer. It is growing back curly.
Hoping your bug is short-lived!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - how do you mark it watched so it will show up in her email? --- sam


You have to find it first, 'watch' it or make a post, then it should show up in her email system.

The option to 'Watch' is at the top left of the page.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam Nd ladies , as always. Each tea party is much appreciated. 
Welcome to any new people I haven't welcomed, and prayers for all with trouble of any kind. Best wishes to all of course. 
A very busy evening, doing laundry and talking to my sister on the phone, she still needs your prayers. 
Looking forward to a long lie in tomorrow and a pyjama day I think, unless I decide to get busy tidying. I know which I prefer to think of!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Friday. Woohoo.

I think I found the pilot light for the oven, but it would only stay lit while I was holding the button down...so I have put in a call. I can certainly live without it for the weekend (why do these things always seem to happen at the end of the week?!). The burners are working, so I'm good for a while. Our cookies will just have to wait (DD and I had planned to make some tomorrow).

It's been a long week and I'll be glad to have some time off--we have the motorcycle group breakfast on Sunday but tomorrow I plan to get some things done around here--need to sort clothes and get things ready for spring. Yay!

Welcome to the new folks--do visit again & often!

Sonja, hope your 'bug' clears out fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

miracles happen everyday. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I've skipped over the recipes tonight as I don't feel to good and the thought of food was making it worse . It can't have been my cooking as it actually came out right tonight and was tasty 😄
> Plus no one else is feeling ill trust me in a houseful of mainly males I would know by now if someone else was ill.so it must be a bug . Means I can't get to see my son as I'd hoped he's just had his chemo and had to shave his beard as this one is making him lose his hair . Oh well hopefully it will go as quick as it came


Sending prayers - and hugs. It's always sad when the chemo causes the hair to go--but if the chemo is working, then it's all worth it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam Nd ladies , as always. Each tea party is much appreciated.
> Welcome to any new people I haven't welcomed, and prayers for all with trouble of any kind. Best wishes to all of course.
> A very busy evening, doing laundry and talking to my sister on the phone, she still needs your prayers.
> Looking forward to a long lie in tomorrow and a pyjama day I think, unless I decide to get busy tidying. I know which I prefer to think of!


Sending prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to our newcomers!! Sam's openings with the recipes just keep getting better. I have several marked to make up next week. The consulting work is really winding down so will be back to a more normal routine and DH will be glad that I'm thinking of, shopping for, and cooking the meals again. We have been having quick to put together meals for the past few months. Last night was baked potatoes with chili and other toppings and tonight is baked salmon with rice and broccoli.

It will be good to be able to sleep in again and hang out in my pajamas and knit or crochet until I feel like taking a shower and getting dressed--ahhh, the life of retirement starts over again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Margerat, thank you for summary.
NYBev, welcome, I now live on Mojave desert. But lived on Long Island 40 years. Grew up in Glen Head, lived in Farmingdale when married.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, Sam....

I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!

I gave the mixture a try -- I LOVE salt!! -- but this was just too much for me! I used 2 teaspoonsful. Could that have been an error?? Plus, I wonder what that much salt does to one's blood pressure, if one already has HIGH BP?

Any way you could check on that info for me, or tell me where you got it? Would sure appreciate it.

Thanks....
....gloria


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you find anything good to eat? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gloria - i was working on an answer and it's floating somewhere out in cyberspace - give me a little time and i will answer your question. please check back - could be morning. but i will answer. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I had missed your pictures. That is hysterical with Sydney, your giant lap dog. Protect me mama.
Love the family photo. Gorgeous family and the DD near you looks so much like you. I thought the first lady on the right wa you and then I saw you. Sure can tell you are sisters in that photo. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> gloria - i was working on an answer and it's floating somewhere out in cyberspace - give me a little time and i will answer your question. please check back - could be morning. but i will answer. --- sam


I was told by my doctor that Himalayan salt does not have the harmful effects, but 2 teaspoons might be too much salt. You could back off on the amount. I know she had me on water, himalayan salt, and the juice of one lemon. The salt was considerably less, but it wasn't for migraines, although I am a sufferer, it was for electrolytes. I did have less migraines while doing this. I was to add 1/8 t to water till I could taste the salt and then back off of it. If you PM me I can look up her directions for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.

He really has stage presence when you see him in person.

Ok I googled him and it is already shared on YouTube so I will share this one:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


I think your DH would do anything for you. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hope you get over the bug soon. Sorry DS is losing his hair. Only good thing is that even men with hair are now shaving their heads as they like the look. Just hope that he isn't feeling too sick. Please say hello to him from Upstate NY and tell him I am rooting for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> check this mary maxim site - i just bought enough tee shirt yarn to knit heidi's summer purse. i think this yarn is going to be a hoot to knit with. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/t-shirt-yarn.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_content=T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_campaign=US+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+$5.99


How fabulous and how thoughtful.

Oh my, I really must go. Took a break from housework and fell asleep. Back to work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I have made the broccoli salad many times. It is addicting. Made a huge amount for an event at church. Have handed out the recipe many times since then.


Nice to see you at the table, hope you visit often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, thank you Sam and the summary ladies for the great start, I have copied a couple recipes to try. 
I'm just watching Harry Potter and waiting for David to get home, it'll be a few hours yet, though. 
Got all the errands run today, got some really great deals at Safeway, saved $30+, so not bad at all, had to get David some new blue jeans, he's managed to tear the crotches out of 3 pair this week. I don't know how to repair them or I would try, as they are fine otherwise. 
Well, need to finish getting caught up on tonight and then I think I'll knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey nybev - thanks for the uptake on the broccoli salad - we appreciate knowing these things. and ALSO welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by - we love new people at the table - it adds so much to the conversation. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome to the table nybev, it's always nice to see new faces.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margit said:


> Wow!!! what a great amount of recipes...so glad I saw your message. How do I see what else you post from this time forward???


Welcome to the table, I think Julie has already answered your question, so I'll just say that it's good to have you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I've skipped over the recipes tonight as I don't feel to good and the thought of food was making it worse . It can't have been my cooking as it actually came out right tonight and was tasty 😄
> Plus no one else is feeling ill trust me in a houseful of mainly males I would know by now if someone else was ill.so it must be a bug . Means I can't get to see my son as I'd hoped he's just had his chemo and had to shave his beard as this one is making him lose his hair . Oh well hopefully it will go as quick as it came


Ooh yuck, I hope that it passes quickly too. 
I hope that his hair grows back soon and quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


 :thumbup: Congratulations, isn't it nice when that happens, especially when it usually takes much longer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the table.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 4 March 16
> 
> The first day of March is starting out wet here in northwest Ohio. I havent seen any snowflakes yet  it may be that we will get passed by the storm that is right now dumping snow on Wisconsin Joy  enjoy the beef roast Joy. It remains to be seen what the rest of the day and night will bring.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 26th February, 2016 by Darowil & Lurker*
> 
> Marriages are under fire on the KTP currently.
> *mags7s* DD is now in a safe house as her DH (dont think that D is dear in this case) flipped- but managed to show his dark side to their pastor as well. She was already heading home to Mum on March 8thand will remain in the safe house until then.
> ...


Thank you to all three of you ladies, for this week's summary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I have made the broccoli salad many times. It is addicting. Made a huge amount for an event at church. Have handed out the recipe many times since then.


Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Margit said:


> Wow!!! what a great amount of recipes...so glad I saw your message. How do I see what else you post from this time forward???


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I've skipped over the recipes tonight as I don't feel to good and the thought of food was making it worse . It can't have been my cooking as it actually came out right tonight and was tasty 😄
> Plus no one else is feeling ill trust me in a houseful of mainly males I would know by now if someone else was ill.so it must be a bug . Means I can't get to see my son as I'd hoped he's just had his chemo and had to shave his beard as this one is making him lose his hair . Oh well hopefully it will go as quick as it came


Feel better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this mary maxim site - i just bought enough tee shirt yarn to knit heidi's summer purse. i think this yarn is going to be a hoot to knit with. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/promotions/t-shirt-yarn.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_content=T-Shirt+Yarn+Only+$5.99&utm_campaign=US+-+T-Shirt+Yarn+$5.99


You are rotten, Sam! I may have to spend some of my Christmas money........ And it's all your fault! :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, only one I mentally checked was broccoli salad.
Sonja, so sorry DS is losing hair. Chem/radiation so hard on body. Hugs to you and him.
Daralene, how talented your DGS is, not to mention handsome and with a real stage presence. I'd be busting my buttons with pride.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent your way. Hope you don't have flu.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - how do you mark it watched so it will show up in her email? --- sam


Go to the very top of the page. On the left hand side it says "Bookmark" "Watch" Click on Watch and a window will come up asking you if you want to receive emails from this topic. Click "Yes"

Also, in the Swaps, KAL's ect. category on Saturday's Digest, The Tea Party will have a link posted to the new week's Tea Party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam Nd ladies , as always. Each tea party is much appreciated.
> Welcome to any new people I haven't welcomed, and prayers for all with trouble of any kind. Best wishes to all of course.
> A very busy evening, doing laundry and talking to my sister on the phone, she still needs your prayers.
> Looking forward to a long lie in tomorrow and a pyjama day I think, unless I decide to get busy tidying. I know which I prefer to think of!


You and your sister are always in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


 :thumbup: Love the large mail boxes! I wish I had gone to Lowes first, as they had the really big rural box that we needed to replace. Home Depot had the next size smaller, which is what I got, not knowing that Lowes had the one I wanted. At that time, my knees were really bad. I might have been in the middle of my injection series. I remember I was riding the mart cart to do the shopping for it. Glad your DH has it already put up for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!
> 
> ...


Welcome! I don't think I have seen you on the tea party before. If I have, and forgotten, well, welcome again! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all, thank you Sam and the summary ladies for the great start, I have copied a couple recipes to try.
> I'm just watching Harry Potter and waiting for David to get home, it'll be a few hours yet, though.
> Got all the errands run today, got some really great deals at Safeway, saved $30+, so not bad at all, had to get David some new blue jeans, he's managed to tear the crotches out of 3 pair this week. I don't know how to repair them or I would try, as they are fine otherwise.
> Well, need to finish getting caught up on tonight and then I think I'll knit.


Take a pic and email it to me. I will try to tell you how to do it from the pic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, hoping your sister's wound will continue to heal. It is amazing how resilient the bacteria causing the wound can be. I pray it is healing up more and that she will enjoy a complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. It has been fun watching him perform for me since he was barely old enough to start, and it was very early. It is all he has wanted to do. Very nice that his parents support him. Of course we help out all we can too. I took care of him when he was a baby and I can say that he put the song back in my heart. I sang all day to him and it probably was like Broadway for him while he was here with me. :XD: :XD: :XD: I used to be a singer. In fact that is how I met my DH as he played for me way back then. Not professionally but soloist at school and at church and even was on tv in a trio. Lost my voice when I had problems with my muscles, but when DGS came into my life I found my voice again. Singing to me always felt like my soul was flying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, only one I mentally checked was broccoli salad.
> Sonja, so sorry DS is losing hair. Chem/radiation so hard on body. Hugs to you and him.
> Daralene, how talented your DGS is, not to mention handsome and with a real stage presence. I'd be busting my buttons with pride.


Thank you. Yes, they flew across the room. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH had a concert tonight and he should be home soon. I didn't go as I had too much work to do. Of course I spilled half a can of polyurethane, but thankfully most of it went on the foil I had lined the sink with and the rest scoured out nicely, but got the shelf above the sink sanded and stained and polyurethaned. YAY, well all except for the mess. I am quite a worker, creating more work as I go along. No wonder it takes me so long.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You and your sister are always in my prayers.


Thank you .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, hoping your sister's wound will continue to heal. It is amazing how resilient the bacteria causing the wound can be. I pray it is healing up more and that she will enjoy a complete recovery.


It is healing, but still very painful and movement is very restricted still.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> It is healing, but still very painful and movement is very restricted still.


If it is MRSA or ORSA, our DGS who is singing in the link I gave almost died from that at the age of about 7. Awful stuff. He had a scar from his wrist to his elbow and it got into the bone so they had to scrape that. It is slow healing. May not be the same, but wounds are serious for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The original link is posted now too so I can give you that. You don't have to watch it twice, but this one shows his hand movements and nobody walks in front of the camera. :thumbup: 





Dedicated to all of you having problems. Keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you daralene - i will gladly bow to your expertise in this - no amounts were given - i was just guessing. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I was told by my doctor that Himalayan salt does not have the harmful effects, but 2 teaspoons might be too much salt. You could back off on the amount. I know she had me on water, himalayan salt, and the juice of one lemon. The salt was considerably less, but it wasn't for migraines, although I am a sufferer, it was for electrolytes. I did have less migraines while doing this. I was to add 1/8 t to water till I could taste the salt and then back off of it. If you PM me I can look up her directions for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gloria - daralene is going to help you with this - she will do a mucy better job than i would. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great job and stage presence. looks like he is having a really good time. there are also three or four other utube videos of his online. you have every right to be bursting with pride. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> Ok I googled him and it is already shared on YouTube so I will share this one:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could go into the jean purse business. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all, thank you Sam and the summary ladies for the great start, I have copied a couple recipes to try.
> I'm just watching Harry Potter and waiting for David to get home, it'll be a few hours yet, though.
> Got all the errands run today, got some really great deals at Safeway, saved $30+, so not bad at all, had to get David some new blue jeans, he's managed to tear the crotches out of 3 pair this week. I don't know how to repair them or I would try, as they are fine otherwise.
> Well, need to finish getting caught up on tonight and then I think I'll knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i didn't say you had to buy any. it is pretty neat yarn isn't it" ---- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You are rotten, Sam! I may have to spend some of my Christmas money........ And it's all your fault! :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Take a pic and email it to me. I will try to tell you how to do it from the pic.


Oh thank you, I will do that, then he could at least wear them for fishing and camping, at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. It has been fun watching him perform for me since he was barely old enough to start, and it was very early. It is all he has wanted to do. Very nice that his parents support him. Of course we help out all we can too. I took care of him when he was a baby and I can say that he put the song back in my heart. I sang all day to him and it probably was like Broadway for him while he was here with me. :XD: :XD: :XD: I used to be a singer. In fact that is how I met my DH as he played for me way back then. Not professionally but soloist at school and at church and even was on tv in a trio. Lost my voice when I had problems with my muscles, but when DGS came into my life I found my voice again. Singing to me always felt like my soul was flying.


He comes by his voice honestly, he got it from grandma. 
But really, all your grands are very talented, they have very talented genes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH had a concert tonight and he should be home soon. I didn't go as I had too much work to do. Of course I spilled half a can of polyurethane, but thankfully most of it went on the foil I had lined the sink with and the rest scoured out nicely, but got the shelf above the sink sanded and stained and polyurethaned. YAY, well all except for the mess. I am quite a worker, creating more work as I go along. No wonder it takes me so long.


 I tend to make a bigger mess when I try to do things to, but I feel like I accomplished so much more when I'm done since I had to clean up around me so many time. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It often happens doesn't it?, the hair going- I know someone who had the most glorious long black hair and she lost the lot when she had her treatment for the Breast Cancer. It is growing back curly.
> Hoping your bug is short-lived!


It's amazing how many have their hair grow back curly.

Sonja, hope the bug leaves soon. & this chemo will be the magic one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there any concern about gas leaking if the pilot light is out? I'm scared of propane/gas stoves. I used to babysit for a family who had one & it was always taking ages to light then woosh, there would go my eyelashes & the ends of my hair again! No wonder I don't like them



Sorlenna said:


> It's Friday. Woohoo.
> 
> I think I found the pilot light for the oven, but it would only stay lit while I was holding the button down...so I have put in a call. I can certainly live without it for the weekend (why do these things always seem to happen at the end of the week?!). The burners are working, so I'm good for a while. Our cookies will just have to wait (DD and I had planned to make some tomorrow).
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The original link is posted now too so I can give you that. You don't have to watch it twice, but this one shows his hand movements and nobody walks in front of the camera. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really do think that he's going to be on Broadway, he has show business written all over him, and he's going to be very successful at it when he gets there. Maybe in the Jersey Boys? 
I do agree with him focusing on school first though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could go into the jean purse business. --- sam


 :thumbdown: 
:lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, daily migraines, you poor woman, I would be insane, thankfully I get them only a few times a month.
I plan to try that "cure" next time.



impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> I tried your migraine "cure," from last week, using Himalayan salt, lemon juice and water. I suffer from daily migraines, am on Rx meds, and have had them since I was five -- that's 67 years!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. I'm going to make some of that moisturizer for sure, I've always got dry cracked skin. 

Thanks to the summary queens for al their hard work,helps wo much to find things again. 

Daralene, you should be so proud of your GS, he will be a star someday.

Kaye, I hate fixing the crotch in jeans, always the hardest place to make a neat fix.

Welcome to the newcomers, always nice to hear from new people.

We were to DHs cousins for supper tonight a great meal & a good visit.
I wasn't very ambitious this afternoon so I organized 2 Chrstmas presents for 2016. I bought 2 multi photo frames when they were 2 for 1 in January & put old family photos in today. I know if I leave them until next fall I won't get around to doing them so I'm glad it's done. I hoe the boys will like them


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

David some new blue jeans, he's managed to tear the crotches out of 3 pair this week. I don't know how to repair them or I would try, as they are fine otherwise. 
Well, need to finish getting caught up on tonight and then I think I'll knit.[/quote]

Jeans make wonderful tote bags. Nice and strong. I have also made teddy bears out of jeans. Love the look of worn jeans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. I'm going to make some of that moisturizer for sure, I've always got dry cracked skin.
> 
> Thanks to the summary queens for al their hard work,helps wo much to find things again.
> 
> ...


Those are great, I'm sure they'll love them. 
I'm hoping that Tami has a fairly dummy proof method as I could really use sewing for dummies. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> David some new blue jeans, he's managed to tear the crotches out of 3 pair this week. I don't know how to repair them or I would try, as they are fine otherwise.
> Well, need to finish getting caught up on tonight and then I think I'll knit.


Jeans make wonderful tote bags. Nice and strong. I have also made teddy bears out of jeans. Love the look of worn jeans.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David got home about half an hour ago, I guess there was a police officer out front checking out a bunch of trucks parked in front of our house and the neighbors, talked to David for a couple minutes, guess someone called them in as there is a party going on at a house on our street, I could have probably told him which one, there is a college girl living in a house a couple doors down that likes to try having parties, I don't know why she continues to try, they get shut down every time. But that might be why the officer told David that they had a good idea that there was a party at one of the houses. lol
Well, I"m going to watch a little tv, while David finishes eating his dinner and then get to bed. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank s everyone . Stomach is still uncomfortable and I feel slightly nauseous but I couldn't say I was ill . I think I will be ok as long as I don't eat or think about food


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


They do manage to surprise us now and again :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers - and hugs. It's always sad when the chemo causes the hair to go--but if the chemo is working, then it's all worth it.


Don't know if this chemo is working yet , will find out when he has his next scan.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank s everyone . Stomach is still uncomfortable and I feel slightly nauseous but I couldn't say I was ill . I think I will be ok as long as I don't eat or think about food


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know if this chemo is working yet , will find out when he has his next scan.


Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for doing this. I printed several recipes to try, and forwarded 2 to friends of mine. I really appreciate it when you list the sites where the recipes originated; I've signed up for a few as a result of your parties.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank s everyone . Stomach is still uncomfortable and I feel slightly nauseous but I couldn't say I was ill . I think I will be ok as long as I don't eat or think about food


Just keep up the fluids and don't prepare food for anyone else if at all possible until you feel better. I hope that is soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great job and stage presence. looks like he is having a really good time. there are also three or four other utube videos of his online. you have every right to be bursting with pride. --- sam


I know he was in that movie also but when I googled his name I only came up with other people with the same name. You did good. Funny that I didn't even find his name with the movie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know if this chemo is working yet , will find out when he has his next scan.


I have fingers crossed and prayers going up along with Hugs across the miles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is there any concern about gas leaking if the pilot light is out? I'm scared of propane/gas stoves. I used to babysit for a family who had one & it was always taking ages to light then woosh, there would go my eyelashes & the ends of my hair again! No wonder I don't like them


I did that too. I loved cooking with gas but am afraid of them too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone regarding my DGS. I'm also glad his parents are seeing to it that he goes to school. A lot of these children that are stars have awful lives. Better to be here surrounded by all his family and be a regular kid at the church school he goes to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure how much I'll be on with having company and then heading up to my aunt's house. We will be there on my mother's birthday, so it will help ease the day to be with our special aunt. She is missing mom so much, so she will help us and we will help her. She inspires me so. We were talking and I was saying that I accepted I was getting older with aches and pains but always expect to get better. She told me she had been thinking like that too but decided to just claim health. She'd been to church and reading the Bible and in the old testament it talked about the ailments of getting older, but she got praying and just decided to claim health instead of thinking that way. Mind you, she's nearing 100 at 97. She said this week has been great and that she might as well enjoy her days that she has. What an inspirational lady. I'm always learning from her. She likes it when I tell her that and I could almost see the smile coming through the phone. I love and need to be around people that are inspirational. Now to get to work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for getting us started again this week Sam and his awesome helpers. 
Darlene your grandson is fabulous. Thanks for sharing his talent with us. 
Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you will join in on the conversation and share what you are working on. 
Swedenme I hope you are feeling better soon. 
My DH is doing better with the medication so I am hoping that he will do well until his doctor appointment on Tuesday. Matthew has finally created a logo for the back of his cards to have his name on them. Thanks to everyone who has encouraged him to do this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is there any concern about gas leaking if the pilot light is out? I'm scared of propane/gas stoves. I used to babysit for a family who had one & it was always taking ages to light then woosh, there would go my eyelashes & the ends of my hair again! No wonder I don't like them


I'm generally scared of them, too, but since I rent, I have to go with what appliances they put in. However, since there doesn't seem to be any gas coming through when the button is off (if gas was flowing through, I'm thinking, the pilot light would stay on), and I can't smell a thing there, I am actually not worried about that. Someone did call me back about it, but I don't know when anyone will be here to look at it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, I'm sure they'll love them.
> I'm hoping that Tami has a fairly dummy proof method as I could really use sewing for dummies. LOL


I used to just iron a patch on my husband's jeans when (and wherever, LOL) they ripped! Since they were work pants, it didn't really matter to him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Fantastic!


I watched it to Daralene and I agree with Kate fantastic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just keep up the fluids and don't prepare food for anyone else if at all possible until you feel better. I hope that is soon.


I've taken to drink Mary :XD: 
Feeling a lot better now no pain still don't feel like eating but that could be a good thing . I've left them to it . They are quite happy eating when they want and watching football and I'm happily upstairs knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Keeping everything crossed.


Thank you Kate and everyone I've got everything crossed to


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've taken to drink Mary :XD:
> Feeling a lot better now no pain still don't feel like eating but that could be a good thing . I've left them to it . They are quite happy eating when they want and watching football and I'm happily upstairs knitting


Good for you, you may have a headache later, but you won't care!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Winter has returned to this part of England. We have a very grey, cold day with intermittent hail showers, ideal for staying in and knitting.
Thanks to Sam and all the summary ladies for starting another new tea party. Sam if I tried half of the recipes that catch my eye I would never be able to get through the kitchen door. However I do think I might try the Skin Soother you posted this week, that shouldn't put on too many pounds!
Sonja, I hope you're feeling better today. Too bad you can't visit DS but so important to keep all bugs away from him.
Cashmeregma, your DGS is a star in the making. He is so self assured and confident and clearly enjoying his singing.
Julie, I'm pleased to see that you are able to keep your internet connection - a lifeline for you.
Welcome to all our newcomers, we seem to have had quite a flurry lately. Welcome all, it's nice to see new faces around the table from all over the world.
Healing thoughts being sent to all who are hurting whether emotionally or physically. 
Back now to try and catch up on all I've missed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone regarding my DGS. I'm also glad his parents are seeing to it that he goes to school. A lot of these children that are stars have awful lives. Better to be here surrounded by all his family and be a regular kid at the church school he goes to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to just iron a patch on my husband's jeans when (and wherever, LOL) they ripped! Since they were work pants, it didn't really matter to him.


I've tried that a couple times, but the just peel back and do stick for long, don't know what I'm doing wrong when I do it, but they never work for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good for you, you may have a headache later, but you won't care!


No chance of a headache here my choice of drink is flavoured water dislike the taste of alcohol in anything even chocolate


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so now I managed to break a planter pot and had to repot the plant and have made a lovely mess. All cleaned up, but I think I had better leave my painting of one wall till I am not so accident prone. My goodness, I think when we go see my aunt I had better leave the driving to my sisters. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 5 March '16

today is absinthe day. Absinthe has been a beverage celebrated by artists and aristocrats for centuries, so it should only make sense that fans of this green fairy are eager to take part in a holiday simply known as Absinthe Day.

Touted for its innate ability to inspire such writers as Ernest Hemingway and Oscar Wilde (to name but a few), this tempting alcoholic beverage is known to be a mild hallucinogenic to some of those who experience the allures of the green muse. Absinthe Day is another way to celebrate the fact that the popularity of this drink has resurfaced in recent times.

Not surprisingly, the main way to celebrate Absinthe Day is to purchase a local bottle and have a glass or two. Thankfully, there are over two hundred different types of absinthe to be found in Europe and the United States, so enjoying this alcoholic homage has indeed never been easier!

today is cheese doodle day. While cheesy cornmeal snacks can be enjoyed all year round, they are best enjoyed on Cheese Doodle Day. While there are many variations on the snack food, which is made by puffing and baking cornmeal and then coating it with cheese, the most popular are Cheez Doodles. These are produced by Wise Foods, who began selling packets of Cheez Doodles in the 1960s after taking over the family business of Morrie Yohai, inventor of the cheese doodle snack in the 1940s.

Today, 15 million pounds of Cheez Doodles are produced every year, which is equivalent to the weight of 1,000 adult elephants. Sometimes called cheesy puffs, other brands of cheese doodles sold in the USA are Cheetos and Chee-Wees, while in the UK, Wotsits are a form of cheese doodle. Celebrate Cheese Doodle Day by opening a bag of this tasty treat, but expect to end up with fingers coated in bright orange cheese flavouring!

How many American colonists were killed in the 1770 Boston Massacre?

One
Five
Twelve
Twenty-three

In Cleveland, Ohio, it's illegal to catch mice without a hunting license.

March 5
1974 - Eva Mendes
1963 - Joel Osteen
1955 - Penn Jillette

March 5, 1770
The Boston Massacre took place.

Answer: The Boston Massacre was the killing of five colonists by British regulars on March 5, 1770. Their names were Crispus Attucks, Samuel Gray, Patrick Carr, Samuel Maverick and James Caldwell. Amid ongoing tense relations between the population and the soldiers, a mob formed around a British sentry, who was subjected to verbal abuse and harassment. He was eventually supported by eight additional soldiers, who were subjected to verbal threats and thrown objects. They fired into the crowd, without orders, instantly killing three people and wounding others. Two more people died later of wounds sustained in the incident. The Boston Massacre was the culmination of tensions in the American colonies that had been growing since Royal troops first appeared in Massachusetts in October 1768 to enforce the heavy tax burden imposed by the Townshend Acts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Winter has returned to this part of England. We have a very grey, cold day with intermittent hail showers, ideal for staying in and knitting.
> Thanks to Sam and all the summary ladies for starting another new tea party. Sam if I tried half of the recipes that catch my eye I would never be able to get through the kitchen door. However I do think I might try the Skin Soother you posted this week, that shouldn't put on too many pounds!
> Sonja, I hope you're feeling better today. Too bad you can't visit DS but so important to keep all bugs away from him.
> Cashmeregma, your DGS is a star in the making. He is so self assured and confident and clearly enjoying his singing.
> ...


That is true, Angela, and the money has come through now, so I know it is certain- there was a measure of anxiety waiting for it, but it is being transferred to the bank.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

A Little Bit of Lace Bath Set

Designer: Faith	Schmidt
Pattern Type: Knit
Difficulty Level: Intermediate
Sizes Included: Face Cloth - 10 x 11", Hanging Towel 12.5 x 17", Soap Sachet 3 x 7"
Yarn Shown: Dishie Yarn
Yardage: 60 - 145
Needles/Hooks Suggested: Size 5 (3.75mm) and Size 4 (3.5mmm): straight or circular needles and Size 4 (3.5mmm): DPNs, 2 circulars or 1 long circular
Fiber Type: Cotton & Blends
Weight: Worsted/Hvy Worsted
DOWNLOAD FREE PATTERN

Adobe® Acrobat® required.

A Little Bit of Lace Bath Set is a fun and easy knit, and only uses two skeins of Dishie for the entire set. It contains a facecloth, hanging towel, and soap sachet. Each piece features the same lace pattern used as a border, a repeating pattern, or as an all-over design. Perfect to pamper yourself with, or give as a thoughtful gift.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55790220&media=BE160305&[email protected]&elink=1--ALittleBitofLaceBathSet&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160305&utm_content=1--ALittleBitofLaceBathSet


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Windy day. May go to gym instead of walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your sister still has my prayers for sure; you too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've tried that a couple times, but the just peel back and do stick for long, don't know what I'm doing wrong when I do it, but they never work for me.


Hi there, I have done the iron on patch, but reinforced it by using my sewing machine round the edges to make them stay stuck down. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is awesome! I sure can see & hear why you are so proud of him. Quite a looker too; bet he'll be driving the girls wild in a few more years if he isn't already! Brag away grandma!


Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> Ok I googled him and it is already shared on YouTube so I will share this one:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does.....just on his own timing which isn't always my timing...LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> I think your DH would do anything for you. ;-)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the vertical frames....boy are you ever ahead of the gifting game or 2016 Christmas.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. I'm going to make some of that moisturizer for sure, I've always got dry cracked skin.
> 
> Thanks to the summary queens for al their hard work,helps wo much to find things again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How long until the next scan? So sorry about the hair loss but I must admit I do have a thing for bald headed men and not just cause I'm married to one! Hope you are starting to feel better too.


Swedenme said:


> Don't know if this chemo is working yet , will find out when he has his next scan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your aunt's mind set; claiming health! I'm going to adopt that too so thank her for me.  Sending you traveling mercies for when you head out.


Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure how much I'll be on with having company and then heading up to my aunt's house. We will be there on my mother's birthday, so it will help ease the day to be with our special aunt. She is missing mom so much, so she will help us and we will help her. She inspires me so. We were talking and I was saying that I accepted I was getting older with aches and pains but always expect to get better. She told me she had been thinking like that too but decided to just claim health. She'd been to church and reading the Bible and in the old testament it talked about the ailments of getting older, but she got praying and just decided to claim health instead of thinking that way. Mind you, she's nearing 100 at 97. She said this week has been great and that she might as well enjoy her days that she has. What an inspirational lady. I'm always learning from her. She likes it when I tell her that and I could almost see the smile coming through the phone. I love and need to be around people that are inspirational. Now to get to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to hear Matthew will have his own logo for his cards. He should be very very proud of his work and accept the accolades.


pacer said:


> Thanks for getting us started again this week Sam and his awesome helpers.
> Darlene your grandson is fabulous. Thanks for sharing his talent with us.
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you will join in on the conversation and share what you are working on.
> Swedenme I hope you are feeling better soon.
> My DH is doing better with the medication so I am hoping that he will do well until his doctor appointment on Tuesday. Matthew has finally created a logo for the back of his cards to have his name on them. Thanks to everyone who has encouraged him to do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely and handsome pictures!


Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a lovely day here today. My great nephews, ages almost 14 and 11 are here helping DH with some yard work. Of course he is paying them but they are awesome young men/boys. I hadn't seen them in probably 2 years though they live only about 15 minutes away. They have very active ives along with older sister, mom & dad we just don't manage to get together much. I am so impressed with how grown up and polite they both are. 

I may see if I can get them to clear out my one flower bed.....I'd love to plant some flowers there. If not today may in another week or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


That is true! It was a good day in February 1993 in our case- glad the weather held- it is quite cloudy this morning- good to see you both, you look good dressed up Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Gwennie, we do scrub up quite well with a bit of powder and paint lol! We found out one of the best friends of bride is expecting twins in Seotember, we know her since childhood, so looks like ''aunty' Fan will be busy again making something for 2 babies. Will find out gender before starting anything. Might need to put the afghan on hold, while I make them something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to post this earlier


ZEN TEACHINGS


1. Do not walk behind me, for I may not lead. Do not walk ahead of me, for I may not follow. Do not walk beside me for the path is narrow. In fact, just leave me alone.

2. Sex is like air. It's not that important unless you aren't getting any.

3. No one is listening until you pass gas.

4. Always remember you're unique. Just like everyone else.

5. Never test the depth of the water with both feet.

6. If you think nobody cares whether you're alive or dead, try missing a couple of payments.

7. Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.

8. If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.

9. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.

10. If you lend someone 20 bucks and never see that person again, it was probably well worth it.

11. If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.

12. Some days you are the dog, some days you are the tree.

13. Don't worry; it only seems kinky the first time.

14. Good judgment comes from bad experience ... And most of that comes from bad judgment.

15. A closed mouth gathers no foot.

16. There are two excellent theories for arguing with women. Neither one of them works.

17. Generally speaking, you aren't learning much when your lips are moving.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Julie, so pleased you're not losing the Internet, and can stay in touch with all these wonderful folks on here.'''
We are having a quiet day today after all the excitement yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Julie, so pleased you're not losing the Internet, and can stay in touch with all these wonderful folks on here.'''
> We are having a quiet day today after all the excitement yesterday.


It is a good day to be quiet!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Fan, enjoyed the pictures of you and DH. Quite the handsome couple.


Welcome to the newer batch of newbies, also. Sri happy to have you all join us. Please return as often as possible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a rather interesting article I just found from mjs

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/knitting-helps-women-in-recovery-participants-adjust-to-sobriety-give/article_cfa2f112-e60c-52cb-9e44-ffa563257257.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


And a very handsome pair you make too! Glad you all enjoyed a nice day at the wedding.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.

I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of. 

Thank you all.... without your love and support I would have put this off until it was a desperate situation. There was no violence and honestly I don't think he expected the cops to come to the apt to see him. 

Gage looked at me last night when I picked Gage up from school he looked at me and said...Mom I don't really want to go home I'm scared. And so I made the choice right there and then.
I am so proud of my son for being so strong and brave. God blessed with a beautiful soul in Gage and I am sorry that I didn't do this sooner. I will be back on later. Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - those are lovely - i would hang them and i don't even know the people in them. they will look great hanging on the wall. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. I'm going to make some of that moisturizer for sure, I've always got dry cracked skin.
> 
> Thanks to the summary queens for al their hard work,helps wo much to find things again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did i tell you poledra - you could go into the tote business. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja - get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank s everyone . Stomach is still uncomfortable and I feel slightly nauseous but I couldn't say I was ill . I think I will be ok as long as I don't eat or think about food


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I've tried that a couple times, but the just peel back and do stick for long, don't know what I'm doing wrong when I do it, but they never work for me.


I found that ironing a patch on both sides of the tear worked well. I mean two patches for each tear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


Something had to give, Mel, and it is important that Gage comes first in your decisions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party pjcoldren - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will make us one of your regular stops when you are online. always fresh hot tea and an emoty chair with your name on it available. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



pjcoldren said:


> Thank you very much for doing this. I printed several recipes to try, and forwarded 2 to friends of mine. I really appreciate it when you list the sites where the recipes originated; I've signed up for a few as a result of your parties.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hope you are feeling better.[/quotep
> 
> Feeling back to normal although I haven't had anything to eat . I'll wait till tomorrow just to make sure .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - it was when i was looking at the utube video you gave us that i noticed there were a number of other videos with his name on them. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I know he was in that movie also but when I googled his name I only came up with other people with the same name. You did good. Funny that I didn't even find his name with the movie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Winter has returned to this part of England. We have a very grey, cold day with intermittent hail showers, ideal for staying in and knitting.
> Thanks to Sam and all the summary ladies for starting another new tea party. Sam if I tried half of the recipes that catch my eye I would never be able to get through the kitchen door. However I do think I might try the Skin Soother you posted this week, that shouldn't put on too many pounds!
> Sonja, I hope you're feeling better today. Too bad you can't visit DS but so important to keep all bugs away from him.
> Cashmeregma, your DGS is a star in the making. He is so self assured and confident and clearly enjoying his singing.
> ...


We had nonstop rain /sleet yesterday but back to glorious sunshine today 
Although my back garden that was finally drying out is back to paddling pools for the birds . Can't see any of my surprise seeds flowering this year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you round the corners? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I've tried that a couple times, but the just peel back and do stick for long, don't know what I'm doing wrong when I do it, but they never work for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, so now I managed to break a planter pot and had to repot the plant and have made a lovely mess. All cleaned up, but I think I had better leave my painting of one wall till I am not so accident prone. My goodness, I think when we go see my aunt I had better leave the driving to my sisters. :shock:


I think something is trying to tell you to leave the housework alone :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great pictures fan - quite the handsome couple - i do like the dress. i can hardly wait until it is sandal weather here. lol --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


Lovely pictures Fan glad you all had a great time and that the weather cooperated . I'm a jeans shorts and t-shirt person too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - those are great - thanks for sharing them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Sonja and Sam, somebody remarked I look like my mother, and me being me, I replied gosh I hope not she's been dead 9 years lol!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go melody - i am glad you are out and safe. hope you soon find a place of your own. gage made a wise statement i think - i would have been worried had you spent much more time there. sending yo u tons of positive energy - this is all going to end happily - just you wait and see. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just received a pm from caren which follows. i had just been thinking about her. --- sam

My iPhone has crashed I have t been abLe to stay connected long enough to read much or post. Miss everyone. 

Hugs and Love 
Caren xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming your way to have you back in the pink by the time you wake up in the morning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, hope you are feeling better.[/quotep
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day &#9785;
I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


When we took the train from Glasgow to London, when we left Scotland in 1956, the Flying Scotsman was the engine in use- I well remember it's beautiful green colour. That is great it has been restored.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love steam trains, saw that one on news the other night what a super old thing it is too. We went on one in South Island called The Kingston Flyer and it was a short journey but lots of fun too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's exciting - what fun it would be to ride on the train. have a good time and take lots of pictures. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, so now I managed to break a planter pot and had to repot the plant and have made a lovely mess. All cleaned up, but I think I had better leave my painting of one wall till I am not so accident prone. My goodness, I think when we go see my aunt I had better leave the driving to my sisters. :shock:


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Saturday 5 March '16
> 
> today is absinthe day. Absinthe has been a beverage celebrated by artists and aristocrats for centuries, so it should only make sense that fans of this green fairy are eager to take part in a holiday simply known as Absinthe Day.
> 
> ...


Well, I'd be in trouble in Cleveland, cuz those little suckers aren't going to live in my house, it's either David traps them, or...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi there, I have done the iron on patch, but reinforced it by using my sewing machine round the edges to make them stay stuck down. Best of luck with it.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


Ooh, congrats on the marriage. 
A beautiful lady and a handsome man. I do like your dress.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that's exciting - what fun it would be to ride on the train. have a good time and take lots of pictures. --- sam


The NYMR (North Yorkshire moors railway) runs steam trains between Grosmont And Pickering March till September . They are beautiful to see and fun to ride on through beautiful countryside they also go into Whitby . It's the closest I'll ever get to the Orient Express :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: 
Hilarious but true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


I know it was very hard Mel, but you have made the right choice, I'm so glad that you are somewhere surrounded by love and that Gage feels safe. 
HUGS for you and Gage. 
I hope that you find the perfect home soon, and that Deuce will be with you soon also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i tell you poledra - you could go into the tote business. --- sam


I'm blowing raspberries at you Sam. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I found that ironing a patch on both sides of the tear worked well. I mean two patches for each tear.


I did that for a hole on the leg once and it worked for a while, I wanted to reinforce it with the sewing machine but it wouldn't work, sewing maching and leg of jeans just don't fit. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, that was a great article, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you round the corners? --- sam


Yep, but as I said, I could be the one that sewing for dummies is written for. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sonja and Sam, somebody remarked I look like my mother, and me being me, I replied gosh I hope not she's been dead 9 years lol!!!


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received a pm from caren which follows. i had just been thinking about her. --- sam
> 
> My iPhone has crashed I have t been abLe to stay connected long enough to read much or post. Miss everyone.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, I had been wondering how her trip was going, I think they head back to the UK in a day or few.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw this posted on facebook and I think it's marvelous: http://leartidiminerva.blogspot.it/2015/04/orchidea-alluncinetto-how-to-crochet.html

I may have to try this one, as I have never been able to grow a real orchid!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


Oh how fascinating, I'm not a huge train buff, but I do love the old ones, we have taken the train from Whittier, Alaska to Fairbanks, Alaska several times when I was a kid and it was a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw this posted on facebook and I think it's marvelous: http://leartidiminerva.blogspot.it/2015/04/orchidea-alluncinetto-how-to-crochet.html
> 
> I may have to try this one, as I have never been able to grow a real orchid!


Those are great!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


Mel, we're all behind you and Gage, I'm sure you have done the right thing. I'll be thinking of you and sending so many hugs to both of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm praying for God's peace and grace as well as strength for you, Mel.I am here if I can be of help or support to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


~~~He's a Keeper! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> Oh, so fun, Gwen!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so proud of you Melody. God bless you and Gage.


gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So many folks have joined in the past day or say and I've neglected wrting down the names so please all newbies except a warm welcome from me too as you join in the chatter at the tea party. Hope you enjoy yourself here and come back often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


You both look great. I can relate, I'm a t shirt & jeans girl too, don't often dress up. Looks like you have a lovely house.
Congrats to your adopted DD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the vertical frames....boy are you ever ahead of the gifting game or 2016 Christmas.


Weird, that's not like me :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! I'm not a steam enthusiast but do enjoy seeing things like this. What a wonderful throw back into history.Hope you have a grand time.


Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to open up the one seam on the leg so you have it flat. Better still, load up the pants, come to Georgia and I'll mend them for you and give you a few sewing lessons. 


Poledra65 said:


> I did that for a hole on the leg once and it worked for a while, I wanted to reinforce it with the sewing machine but it wouldn't work, sewing maching and leg of jeans just don't fit. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I opened this up I immediately thought of Cashmeregma and her lovely orchids. Daralene do you crochet?



Sorlenna said:


> I saw this posted on facebook and I think it's marvelous: http://leartidiminerva.blogspot.it/2015/04/orchidea-alluncinetto-how-to-crochet.html
> 
> I may have to try this one, as I have never been able to grow a real orchid!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all. I am okay with my choices. I am happy that Gage is relaxed and able to be himself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope you have a great time with your sisters & a good visit with your aunt. She sounds like a smart old lady.

Sonja, hope you are feeling much better by now.

I went in to Lloyd this morning & did some shopping, it seems I haven't done a " stock up" since before Christmas so had lots of things to do. I was pooped by the time I got home & got everything put away & repackaged. I'm glad I brought a cooked chicken home-( I didn't even leave it in the car, although that wouldn't be a concern here just now) so supper wasn't too labor intensive.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all. It has been months since I have posted on here - don't know where the time goes. I have tried to keep up with the weekly summaries (thanks ladies). I have managed to read the entire TP's for last week and the week before. I was very upset to read of June's passing. I see some of the regulars on here and some new names. I want to send along my prayers and wishes for Mel and Gage, as well as all the other daughters who are having troubles at present. Also prayers for all with health issues or other problems. I enjoy keeping up with you all, love the pictures of all the new babies, and talented children/grandchildren. I might not post often but I do try to keep up. As always, thanks for hosting the TP, Sam and thanks for all the recipes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are great


Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Gwennie, we do scrub up quite well with a bit of powder and paint lol! We found out one of the best friends of bride is expecting twins in Seotember, we know her since childhood, so looks like ''aunty' Fan will be busy again making something for 2 babies. Will find out gender before starting anything. Might need to put the afghan on hold, while I make them something.


Twins are so cute! I can't imagine having to care for them full time. We will look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You need to open up the one seam on the leg so you have it flat. Better still, load up the pants, come to Georgia and I'll mend them for you and give you a few sewing lessons.


Sounds like a plan, I'll be right there. lol I wish, but it was 73 here today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I opened this up I immediately thought of Cashmeregma and her lovely orchids. Daralene do you crochet?


I did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all. I am okay with my choices. I am happy that Gage is relaxed and able to be himself.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - those are lovely - i would hang them and i don't even know the people in them. they will look great hanging on the wall. --- sam


I'm pleased with them. I put photos of my parents wedding, my inlaws 45th anniversary with all their GKs, DHs grandparents wedding photo, our wedding photo,& because I didn't have any large photo I made a collage of DH & myself when we were kids then my Dads parents wedding photo so they will have a good assortment of ancestors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. It has been months since I have posted on here - don't know where the time goes. I have tried to keep up with the weekly summaries (thanks ladies). I have managed to read the entire TP's for last week and the week before. I was very upset to read of June's passing. I see some of the regulars on here and some new names. I want to send along my prayers and wishes for Mel and Gage, as well as all the other daughters who are having troubles at present. Also prayers for all with health issues or other problems. I enjoy keeping up with you all, love the pictures of all the new babies, and talented children/grandchildren. I might not post often but I do try to keep up. As always, thanks for hosting the TP, Sam and thanks for all the recipes.


The time does fly doesn't it? Glad that you got a chance to post.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sherry, it is surre good to hear from you after all this time. How are things going for you? What are you working on just now? 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks great. Hope you have a good time & get lots of photos.
There is a steam train at Stettler Alberta, they do day tips into the badlands & put on a show complete with a train robbery. My youngest son & I were there once but there was a car show in town that weekend & all tickets were sold. That's at least 10 yrs ago & I haven't gt back there yet. I hope to take the GKs someday.



Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know it was very hard Mel, but you have made the right choice, I'm so glad that you are somewhere surrounded by love and that Gage feels safe.
> HUGS for you and Gage.
> I hope that you find the perfect home soon, and that Deuce will be with you soon also.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, hope you get settled in a new home soon. You will both probably feel better being away from all the tension of the last few months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw this posted on facebook and I think it's marvelous: http://leartidiminerva.blogspot.it/2015/04/orchidea-alluncinetto-how-to-crochet.html
> 
> I may have to try this one, as I have never been able to grow a real orchid!


That's pretty, I've never grown One either.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For what it's worth, I've just finished frogging my very first knitting project from 13 years ago. I'd made Don an XL man's pullover out of doubled-strands of acrylic worsted weight yarn on size 11 straight needles--set-in sleeves, seaming, and an overlapping ribbed neckline in the front. As I started up the plain knit RS purl WS front I got very bored and ad-libbed a 3'' design up the middle. When I got to the decreases for the neck of the front, I cabled the decreased sides of the front neck. I missed one stitch in the design on the front which was pointed out, kindly, by the then-president of the local Guild and that was the only error she found.

Don wore it once or twice but found it tooooo warm under hunting clothes. A couple of years ago, Susan wore it to a pro football game in Cleveland, quite near to Lake Erie, and found it wonderfully warm. That's 3 wearings in 13 years. The rest of its life, it sat on a shelf taking up space!! It must have weighed several pounds, at least.

It is a ''rich'' beige/taupe color and I shall find find something useful to make with the yarn. God knows there is plenty lying in a number of very large balls of double strands which I shall need to separate into single strands before use but it will keep for a bit just now.

Must finish studying for Bible class tomorrow. For the last several weeks, class time has been spent answering a number of serious questions these younger adults have been pondering. Some of them make no claim to Christianity and some appear to have been at least''raised in the church'' whether they've made any personal professions I cannot answer just yet. But they continue to come faithfully and to ask intelligent, meaningful questions. So I keep reviewing what I've been prepared to teach and will get to it in God's timing, I'm sure.

Ben has been to his parents and his dad is not well at all. Susan will appear before the magistrate on Monday as appointed. Ben has not yet been served with the protection order. But things are calm around here for all of us for now.

Play nicely and take care, y'all. Will talk later or tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all these raspberries i've been getting lately - i mean - a fellow could really get down. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm blowing raspberries at you Sam. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you grandma sherry - what have you been up to since last we talked. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. It has been months since I have posted on here - don't know where the time goes. I have tried to keep up with the weekly summaries (thanks ladies). I have managed to read the entire TP's for last week and the week before. I was very upset to read of June's passing. I see some of the regulars on here and some new names. I want to send along my prayers and wishes for Mel and Gage, as well as all the other daughters who are having troubles at present. Also prayers for all with health issues or other problems. I enjoy keeping up with you all, love the pictures of all the new babies, and talented children/grandchildren. I might not post often but I do try to keep up. As always, thanks for hosting the TP, Sam and thanks for all the recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow 73° - lucky you. send some of it east. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a plan, I'll be right there. lol I wish, but it was 73 here today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are lovely bonnie - they are going to love them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm pleased with them. I put photos of my parents wedding, my inlaws 45th anniversary with all their GKs, DHs grandparents wedding photo, our wedding photo,& because I didn't have any large photo I made a collage of DH & myself when we were kids then my Dads parents wedding photo so they will have a good assortment of ancestors.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Twins are so cute! I can't imagine having to care for them full time. We will look forward to seeing what you make.


Our new mum to be Mechelle is having bad morning sickness, all day in fact and had to leave wedding early. She has identical twin brothers so knows a bit about twins. Her mother is very supportive so she will be fine I think. She is a teacher, and had to give up due to sickness, so being around children is easy for her. I've been looking on Pinterest and it's mind boggling what's on there, I want to do all of them, but that's out of the question of course lol!
Will seek out Ravelry also and get even more mind boggled, but happily so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting for a baby is so much fun. --- sam



Fan said:


> Our new mum to be Mechelle is having bad morning sickness, all day in fact and had to leave wedding early. She has identical twin brothers so knows a bit about twins. Her mother is very supportive so she will be fine I think. She is a teacher, and had to give up due to sickness, so being around children is easy for her. I've been looking on Pinterest and it's mind boggling what's on there, I want to do all of them, but that's out of the question of course lol!
> Will seek out Ravelry also and get even more mind boggled, but happily so.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You need to open up the one seam on the leg so you have it flat. Better still, load up the pants, come to Georgia and I'll mend them for you and give you a few sewing lessons.


Just opened to this post and read it Gwen without knowing what you were talking about and I laughed so hard. Thank you!!! Will continue reading.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the yummy opening, Sam
And thank you, ladies, for the helpful summary. Prayers for healing and peace of mind for so many members going through illnesses and tough relationships.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You both look great. I can relate, I'm a t shirt & jeans girl too, don't often dress up. Looks like you have a lovely house.
> Congrats to your adopted DD


Thank you, she's a very special part of our lives, we love her to bits.
As for our house, yes it's great the house I always dreamed of owning, and we love living in it too. It's been 24 years in our ownership from new and we are not ready to downsize yet, enjoy it too much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, a handsome couple. But I'm with you jeans and a shirt, pj's or sari (I do live on desert) in the house. If I looked as good as you in a dress I might wear one more.
Daralene, thank your aunt for me too. I'm a healthy woman today will be my attitude.
Mel, I'm glad you and Gage are safe. You are a wonderful mom to a wonderful son.
Gwen, love the sayings though I doubt they are zen they are true and roll on the floor funny.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I'm praying for God's peace and grace as well as strength for you, Mel.I am here if I can be of help or support to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Same from me, Mel. Our love and strength surrounds both of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the steam train.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, pretty orchid.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you got your mailbox, Gwen! And what a nice photo of your good looking family! I am glad you all had a nice visit. Hooray for your daughter going to Spain. What an adventure. It is hard to know the kids are going, but with our technology, they seem close. My daughter was in China for 5 months and we Skyped almost every day. But, I cried when she left and cried happy tears when she stepped off the plane in NY! I will be praying for you, mom!


Gweniepooh said:


> Surprisse, surprise.....got extra large mailbox and DH has already put it up! Am stunned he took care of it promptly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful, talented young guy! Thanks for sharing. Be very proud!!


Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> Ok I googled him and it is already shared on YouTube so I will share this one:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, a handsome couple. But I'm with you jeans and a shirt, pj's or sari (I do live on desert) in the house. If I looked as good as you in a dress I might wear one more.
> Daralene, thank your aunt for me too. I'm a healthy woman today will be my attitude.
> Mel, I'm glad you and Gage are safe. You are a wonderful mom to a wonderful son.
> Gwen, love the sayings though I doubt they are zen they are true and roll on the floor funny.


Thank you very much, I was worried it would be too tight, as have put on a few pounds over summer, but it fits well. It's all in the cut, and it's a good one.
I love wearing sarongs round the house in summer.Being an island nation surrounded by ocean, Pacific island style dress is very comfy in the heat of summer. I adore sari material it's so bright and vibrant, love seeing local Indian ladies in them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey oneapril - what are you knitting it anything? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you for the yummy opening, Sam
> And thank you, ladies, for the helpful summary. Prayers for healing and peace of mind for so many members going through illnesses and tough relationships.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Sam, you know we love to pull your leg....and send hugs.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, your grandson is awesome. To be able to be on stage with all those distractions and to sing so wonderfully. You have every reason to be proud of him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: SO wise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> For what it's worth, I've just finished frogging my very first knitting project from 13 years ago. I'd made Don an XL man's pullover out of doubled-strands of acrylic worsted weight yarn on size 11 straight needles--set-in sleeves, seaming, and an overlapping ribbed neckline in the front. As I started up the plain knit RS purl WS front I got very bored and ad-libbed a 3'' design up the middle. When I got to the decreases for the neck of the front, I cabled the decreased sides of the front neck. I missed one stitch in the design on the front which was pointed out, kindly, by the then-president of the local Guild and that was the only error she found.
> 
> Don wore it once or twice but found it tooooo warm under hunting clothes. A couple of years ago, Susan wore it to a pro football game in Cleveland, quite near to Lake Erie, and found it wonderfully warm. That's 3 wearings in 13 years. The rest of its life, it sat on a shelf taking up space!! It must have weighed several pounds, at least.
> 
> ...


Sorry about Ben's Dad, I hope that it has a positive effect on Ben though, instead of sending him farther down the rabbits hole.

Wow, I imagine that frogging was bittersweet, but I'm sure you'll find something fabulous to do with the yarn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


~~~I have always felt you were a fabulous mom....and you continue to reinforce that feeling. You are taking care of Gage very well. We wish you two the very best. Safe and protected. You know you have everyone's wishes, prayers, and hearts. We hope Greg gets the help he needs, too. I am glad his family has not "taken sides", but are dealing realistically. A positive, for sure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, Kathy! how are you? We've missed you so much.

Please check in again as often as you can. Are you still driving allover the place. Keep safe. We need you as part of the Tea Party.

Ohio Joy



kehinkle said:


> Wow, your grandson is awesome. To be able to be on stage with all those distractions and to sing so wonderfully. You have every reason to be proud of him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all these raspberries i've been getting lately - i mean - a fellow could really get down. lol --- sam


 We love you Sam, but some days you do try to give me too many new crafts to try... LOLOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:



> wow 73° - lucky you. send some of it east. --- sam


Well, it's supposed to be 71 tomorrow, then 51 on Monday.  So it may be heading your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, your grandson is awesome. To be able to be on stage with all those distractions and to sing so wonderfully. You have every reason to be proud of him.


Hi Kathy!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


~~~A beautiful photograph!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do i do. lol ---- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Oh Sam, you know we love to pull your leg....and send hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely and handsome pictures!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey kathy - where are you? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Wow, your grandson is awesome. To be able to be on stage with all those distractions and to sing so wonderfully. You have every reason to be proud of him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is time for me to go to bed - see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Gwen! Made Rick and I laugh!


Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all. I am okay with my choices. I am happy that Gage is relaxed and able to be himself.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Sam. Trust yourself, Melody.


thewren said:


> way to go melody - i am glad you are out and safe. hope you soon find a place of your own. gage made a wise statement i think - i would have been worried had you spent much more time there. sending yo u tons of positive energy - this is all going to end happily - just you wait and see. --- sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well. 

Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.

I've been knitting socks but it's slow going most of the time. Did finish two pair; one pair of flip flop socks for my DD's friend and a pair in Knit Pick stroll that are too tight. Working on three different ones now. Also just finished crocheting the mini Rings of Change. Debating whether to buy the rest of the pattern. It has 111 rounds and I just finished 42 of them. It's in pink mercerized cotton. 

Have tried to keep up but am now on an iPhone and I haven't got it down yet. 

Sam, I'll be home next weekend if you want to go to lunch. Memphis, this weekend. 

Thinking of you all often. Can't wait till August to see some of you again. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that was a great article, thank you for sharing it with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


~~~Glad to hear from you, Kathy! Safe ravels!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????

Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure! 

We are enjoying some snow here in Ohio....not a lot, but some. It is quiet and peaceful...the lake is fully thawed. We did notice a "new" cat around. There are several cats in the colony, but this one we have not seen before. Doesn't look young...who knows...maybe moved over from a nearby farm?

News from the Thursday doctor's appointment not too good. But, he did give a reasonable explanation for the disparate results we got last fall. At least, we have a clearer path forward. Monday's appointment is about another issue altogether. We'll see what that produces.

In the meantime....DDIL is still managing to carry on...although she still has a lot of morning sickness. We are at about 15 weeks...keeping all things possible crossed!

I'll be focused on the Iditarod for the next 9-10 days...will send reports. Prayers of comfort and care for all. It's been one heckuva start to 2016! SO thankful for this family!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


Both of you looked stunning. I agree with the jeans and tee shirt for comfort.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


We look forward to seeing you again as well. Take care on those roads and know that we do enjoy hearing of your travels. It may seem routine to you but it is fascinating to us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....yeah, decided to become surgeon in my spare time...LOLOL Glad you got a chuckle.


Spider said:


> Just opened to this post and read it Gwen without knowing what you were talking about and I laughed so hard. Thank you!!! Will continue reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

After I posted the Zen saying I momentarily thought "oh dear, I might offend Sassafras" but then thought again (I do think sometimes) and decided you would not take me seriously and left it be. I do know it was not true....and I do hope I didn't offend you. Just something silly my brother had emailed me.


sassafras123 said:


> Fan, a handsome couple. But I'm with you jeans and a shirt, pj's or sari (I do live on desert) in the house. If I looked as good as you in a dress I might wear one more.
> Daralene, thank your aunt for me too. I'm a healthy woman today will be my attitude.
> Mel, I'm glad you and Gage are safe. You are a wonderful mom to a wonderful son.
> Gwen, love the sayings though I doubt they are zen they are true and roll on the floor funny.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness....I can only imagine the adventure your DD had in China and gone for 5 months! I'm going to go through major withdrawals with mine gone just for the summer. When I told her we would have to skype often she commented "I'm not taking my laptop" to which I said oh yes you are!


oneapril said:


> Glad you got your mailbox, Gwen! And what a nice photo of your good looking family! I am glad you all had a nice visit. Hooray for your daughter going to Spain. What an adventure. It is hard to know the kids are going, but with our technology, they seem close. My daughter was in China for 5 months and we Skyped almost every day. But, I cried when she left and cried happy tears when she stepped off the plane in NY! I will be praying for you, mom!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy good to see you posting. Hope all health issues are now resolved along with other issues. Be safe in all your travels.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Both of you looked stunning. I agree with the jeans and tee shirt for comfort.


Thank you, I guess not having babies, has kept the sag and droop at bay, but I sure made up for it in wrinkles. Thank goodness for a girls best friend, makeup, which I seldom use except for these occasions. We were encouraged to sunbathe when young, so have paid the price on the old dial.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I guess not having babies, has kept the sag and droop at bay, but I sure made up for it in wrinkles. Thank goodness for a girls best friend, makeup, which I seldom use except for these occasions. We were encouraged to sunbathe when young, so have paid the price on the old dial.


You both looked great, such a pretty dress. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Spider said:


> You both looked great, such a pretty dress.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
> We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


That's hilarious, they are such big kids these furry friends of ours. Just this morning a neighbours young pup wandered up to our yard so I accompanied him home, and the little devil kept shoving his nose up my bum which was a little too friendly for my liking lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a lot of work frogging the sweater. I hope you can find something great to make with the yarn. Too bad no one wore it over the years. 
Sad that Bens dad isn't doing well, I guess his parents will have their plate full already without adding Bens problems. Maybe seeing his Dad sick will wake him up? I guess one can always hope something does.



jheiens said:


> For what it's worth, I've just finished frogging my very first knitting project from 13 years ago. I'd made Don an XL man's pullover out of doubled-strands of acrylic worsted weight yarn on size 11 straight needles--set-in sleeves, seaming, and an overlapping ribbed neckline in the front. As I started up the plain knit RS purl WS front I got very bored and ad-libbed a 3'' design up the middle. When I got to the decreases for the neck of the front, I cabled the decreased sides of the front neck. I missed one stitch in the design on the front which was pointed out, kindly, by the then-president of the local Guild and that was the only error she found.
> 
> Don wore it once or twice but found it tooooo warm under hunting clothes. A couple of years ago, Susan wore it to a pro football game in Cleveland, quite near to Lake Erie, and found it wonderfully warm. That's 3 wearings in 13 years. The rest of its life, it sat on a shelf taking up space!! It must have weighed several pounds, at least.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Kathy, sorry to hear you've been sick but glad you are better now.
Safe travels.



kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> You both looked great, such a pretty dress.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
> We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


Are there worries about drought with there being no snow? Southern Alberta is already talking about that. They have been very warm & no snow for a while. We probably have 18-24 inches where it hasn't blown around, some places not so much, others big drifts.
Have fun with the critters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, great pictures from the Ididarod, that one dog really does look like he's smiling!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight world. We watched a comedy tonight and had supper earlier. Feeling much better. See you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
the artist does use a very different technique.
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=0


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, your grandson is awesome. To be able to be on stage with all those distractions and to sing so wonderfully. You have every reason to be proud of him.


Good to see you here again, how's things with you?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight world. We watched a comedy tonight and had supper earlier. Feeling much better. See you tomorrow 😴


So pleased you've made the move and feeling more relaxed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all. I am okay with my choices. I am happy that Gage is relaxed and able to be himself.


It must have broke your heart but You made the right choice Mel. Gage is a little boy he shouldn't be scared and you both deserve so much more . I hope you find somewhere to live that is just perfect for you both and that you both have the bestest happiest lives ever filled with laughter and joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope you have a great time with your sisters & a good visit with your aunt. She sounds like a smart old lady.
> 
> Sonja, hope you are feeling much better by now.
> 
> I went in to Lloyd this morning & did some shopping, it seems I haven't done a " stock up" since before Christmas so had lots of things to do. I was pooped by the time I got home & got everything put away & repackaged. I'm glad I brought a cooked chicken home-( I didn't even leave it in the car, although that wouldn't be a concern here just now) so supper wasn't too labor intensive.


 All better thanks Bonnie . Just in time for chocolates as its Mother's Day here 
Is it still very cold were you live ? It was beautiful blue skies here yesterday and is the same this morning makes up for all the rain on Friday 
If I get any flowers in my surprise seed beds it will definitely be a surprise 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the steam train.


Me too . I will enjoy seeing it going at full steam . But I don't know if I will be able to get good pictures as I only have my phone and I'm expecting there will be lots of people . They have warned the people not to get to close to the tracks as that's what happened when it travelled from the workshop down south to York


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> For what it's worth, I've just finished frogging my very first knitting project from 13 years ago. I'd made Don an XL man's pullover out of doubled-strands of acrylic worsted weight yarn on size 11 straight needles--set-in sleeves, seaming, and an overlapping ribbed neckline in the front. As I started up the plain knit RS purl WS front I got very bored and ad-libbed a 3'' design up the middle. When I got to the decreases for the neck of the front, I cabled the decreased sides of the front neck. I missed one stitch in the design on the front which was pointed out, kindly, by the then-president of the local Guild and that was the only error she found.
> 
> Don wore it once or twice but found it tooooo warm under hunting clothes. A couple of years ago, Susan wore it to a pro football game in Cleveland, quite near to Lake Erie, and found it wonderfully warm. That's 3 wearings in 13 years. The rest of its life, it sat on a shelf taking up space!! It must have weighed several pounds, at least.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that life is calm for you all at present. Long may it last. Lots of hugs. xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


 Great pictures . One of the reasons I talked my son out of getting a husky type dog was because I didn't like the blue eyes ,although the dog in your last picture is beautiful love his smilyface he's raring to go and have some fun 😄
I'm looking forward to all your posts and pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good to hear that life is calm for you all at present. Long may it last. Lots of hugs. xx


I hope the peace and quiet lasts to Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the latest doctor's new was not good but it sounds like you are getting some answers and a clearer pathway now.
Sorry DDIL is still suffering sickness, keeping everything crossed that all goes well for her and she starts to feel better soon.
Your enthusiasm for Iditarod is catching! We hear nothing about it over here so I'm looking online for news of it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All better thanks Bonnie . Just in time for chocolates as its Mother's Day here
> Is it still very cold were you live ? It was beautiful blue skies here yesterday and is the same this morning makes up for all the rain on Friday
> If I get any flowers in my surprise seed beds it will definitely be a surprise 😄


Glad you're feeling better for Mothers Day. Enjoy your chocs! I'm being taken out for afternoon tea later on so looking forward to that. 
I bet you will get some flowers in your surprise seed beds, Mother Nature has a great way of sorting things out in the end!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening.


Yes and to the ladies too from me as well. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> It is healing, but still very painful and movement is very restricted still.


This is taking far too long. I think about her often.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great job and stage presence. looks like he is having a really good time. there are also three or four other utube videos of his online. you have every right to be bursting with pride. --- sam


He is a natural and fun to watch😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i didn't say you had to buy any. it is pretty neat yarn isn't it" ---- sam


I got that notice too Sam so sent an e-mail off to MM Canada to see if they will be carrying it. I sure hope so. I would like to make some floor mats with it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have fingers crossed and prayers going up along with Hugs across the miles.


From me too Sonya


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


Nice pictures. You look lovely


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


You have done the right thing Melody. Love and hugs to you and Gage too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


My DH loves trains. He would travel to see and ride on something like that.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So many folks have joined in the past day or say and I've neglected wrting down the names so please all newbies except a warm welcome from me too as you join in the chatter at the tea party. Hope you enjoy yourself here and come back often.


Yes and a big welcome from me as well. I am fairly new to the KTP.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weird, that's not like me :lol:


I love them too Bonnie. I should do something like that for our kids. They would love it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Twins are so cute! I can't imagine having to care for them full time. We will look forward to seeing what you make.


We have 2 sets of twin grandchildren. Boy and girl each set. First set just turned 26 and the other 24. Not the same family😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


Great pictures. Sorry you didn't get better news from the Dr. 
Morning sickness is not nice but glad she is hanging in there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi All:
Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up. 
I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
Julie I am so very happy you can keep your internet. I was very worried about that for you.
Daralene that little skirt is out of this world. It is gorgeous.
Mary Matthew's butterfly is awesome. It looks so real and I don't know why but I can see shades of purple in it. He is one talented young man.
i haven't worked on that pattern any more. Our youngest DGD turned 6 so I made her a scarf and fingerless gloves that she has been asking me for and she loved them.
Go away on Wed. For hopefully my last visit about my arm.

Well I guess that is my novel for tonight.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


Hello mags I've been thinking about you all week and wondering how your daughter was .so glad to hear she is alright . I know it's sad circumstances but it will be nice to have her home for a short while 
I will cross my fingers that it's the last visit about your arm , bones do tend to take a lot longer to mend and heal as we all get older 
Remember as children when we used to bounce back up and keep running or if we did break bones (in my case quite a few ) we got the cast on and kept running nothing seemed to stop us . Wish I still had all that energy and bounce 😄
I'll stop now before I too write a book


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, good heavens another week. Thank goodness for the summaries. Thankyou.

Still very busy here at the moment... but ok

I have caught up on last weeks.... well skimming pretty fast really. I see that Melody's situation has come to a head....

Lots of wishes of safety and peace for all our TP families. 

Things should be quieter tomorrow for me so I should be able to chat a bit more then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


Glad your DD is still safe, and not giving in to the sob stories- been there had that.
And thanks Marilynn for caring about my situation!
How are you yourself? Wasn't it you who is nursing a broken arm?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, good heavens another week. Thank goodness for the summaries. Thankyou.
> 
> Still very busy here at the moment... but ok
> 
> ...


It will be good to hear from you, then, Cathy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely couple!


Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful to see it in full steam - thanks for sharing. Exciting that you will see it in person!


Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better for Mothers Day. Enjoy your chocs! I'm being taken out for afternoon tea later on so looking forward to that.
> I bet you will get some flowers in your surprise seed beds, Mother Nature has a great way of sorting things out in the end!


Afternoon tea sounds lovely . Have a very delicious cream cake and a wonderful time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful to see it in full steam - thanks for sharing. Exciting that you will see it in person!


At least once in the summer we take the train to Whitby and stop off at Grosmont to see the steam trains and maybe go for a ride on one It takes a lot longer to get there because of the route the train takes but it's a good day out and the views are wonderful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


What a tough decision you and Gage made. I am happy for you that you are in a safe place. Hopefully Greg will decide to get some help for himself as you and Gage are doing as well. I do hope you will find an apartment for the two of you and can get on with life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


It is good to know that your DD is safe and doing better. Going back to work things out is a difficult decision as it takes a lot for a person to recover and change their ways. Thanks for the compliment on Matthew's drawing. He asks if people have seen it and if they like it. The logo on the back of the card was printed off from what Matthew wants it to be, but he is so forgiving and says he will let the printer know how to fix it when we go back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
> the artist does use a very different technique.
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=0


That is awesome. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Sam - you sound as if you are feeling much better...good! I am still trying various aproaches to cowls with matching edges....ripping a lot. The provisional cast on seems the best, worth the extra effort. Is this the spring you finish the socks?? (Giving you a hard time!)


thewren said:


> hey oneapril - what are you knitting it anything? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Incredible artist....


Lurker 2 said:


> Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
> the artist does use a very different technique.
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=0


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Made me chuckle at the thought!


Spider said:


> You both looked great, such a pretty dress.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
> We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day!!


Swedenme said:


> All better thanks Bonnie . Just in time for chocolates as its Mother's Day here
> Is it still very cold were you live ? It was beautiful blue skies here yesterday and is the same this morning makes up for all the rain on Friday
> If I get any flowers in my surprise seed beds it will definitely be a surprise 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags7 I am so glad your daughter's circumstances are improving and doubly glad she is holding to her resolve to move on with a plan; no go going back. Your DH may grumble a bit about movng furniture but you know in his heart is is glad DD is going to be safe there


mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How fun!


mags7 said:


> We have 2 sets of twin grandchildren. Boy and girl each set. First set just turned 26 and the other 24. Not the same family😊


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mags7 I am so glad your daughter's circumstances are improving and doubly glad she is holding to her resolve to move on with a plan; no go going back. Your DH may grumble a bit about movng furniture but you know in his heart is is glad DD is going to be safe there


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.

Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs. 

DH just came in from his morning outing (think he did the flea market thing he usually does Sat.-Sun mornings) and announced he was fixing bacon, cantalope and sweet rolls. What a sweetie he is; spoils me rotten so often. 

I still haven't made it to the dishcloth sweater workshop Shirley is teaching here. DD picked out a summer top knitting pattern she liked and I have decided that to try and knit it for her to take with her to Madrid. I figure I'll get to the workshop eventually and fortunately it will be there waiting even if it is closed. Of course with all the stash I have I still didn't have enough of what was needed for the pattern so I purchased what was recommended from KnitPicks. The pattern is a freebie from them also; Split Back Tank. In the meantime I'm trying to finish up the Old Man from Storr shawl. By the way I heard from the designer and the information several of you posted concerning the directions (remember I was having a brain block understanding them) was right on target. Again thanks to all that deciphered them for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She will certainly want her lap top! She can communicate and send photos. As I told my daughter, take advantage of all the university has to offer. My DD'S U arranged many trips for the international students, so she had many experiences.


Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness....I can only imagine the adventure your DD had in China and gone for 5 months! I'm going to go through major withdrawals with mine gone just for the summer. When I told her we would have to skype often she commented "I'm not taking my laptop" to which I said oh yes you are!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry about Alfred kitty...hard to lose a beloved pet.


Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH. 

Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


Think of you everyday out there, and look forward to your pics of Lila on FB. 
HUGs, stay safe out there, one of these days you and David will cross paths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


 :shock: 
Oh no, I imagine that you were frantic, thank goodness he got you all straightened out. 
The pictures of the dogs are fun aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness....I can only imagine the adventure your DD had in China and gone for 5 months! I'm going to go through major withdrawals with mine gone just for the summer. When I told her we would have to skype often she commented "I'm not taking my laptop" to which I said oh yes you are!


You do know that Skype has a mobile app right?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, dear friend, I was just doing a Sam, pulling your leg. I read the post at least five times I liked it so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> You both looked great, such a pretty dress.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
> We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


 :shock: 
Well, I hope that he swallowed it whole and didn't chew so that it could be retrieved and laundered for later use. lol Silly dog. 
 I would say maybe pajama are in order under the circumstances. LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I was going to reply to something here but now I can't remember what it was, watching David play with Grey kitty and Gizmo with the cat toy and whoosh, it was gone from my mind. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All better thanks Bonnie . Just in time for chocolates as its Mother's Day here
> Is it still very cold were you live ? It was beautiful blue skies here yesterday and is the same this morning makes up for all the rain on Friday
> If I get any flowers in my surprise seed beds it will definitely be a surprise 😄


I'm glad you're feeling better. 
Not cold the last few days, just below freezing but we still have lots of snow. DH says he wishes we would get another foot :roll: he wants to do some more snowmobiling. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope the peace and quiet lasts to Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is awesome. Thanks for sharing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


So glad that your daughter is doing better, and even better that she isn't responding to any emails from not-dh. 
Hopefully you will get good news on your arm, everything crossed for you anyway. 
Be careful moving things though, we don't want you further damaged.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Incredible artist....


Quite remarkable- I thought the spider especially clever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH.
> 
> Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


Have fun!

Will you have any girls for the summer, or are there no summer classes?
Hopefully next year will be at least as great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll go fix David breakfast. Poor Gizmo he's worn out, laying on his side on the floor trying to play with the toy. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 6 March '16

Today is white chocolate cheesecake day. What can make cheesecake even better? Making it from chocolate, of course! Theres no better dish to dedicate a day to celebrating  especially if that involves eating it. Whoever decided to start White Chocolate Cheesecake Day must have been a big fan of this tasty dessert.

While you might expect cheesecake recipes to have originated in the 20th Century, youd be wrong. A form of cheesecake actually dates back to the Ancient Greeks and seems to have been on offer at the first Olympic Games in 776 BC! The recipe spread from there and has been refined along the way, especially with the use of cream cheese rather than the flour, honey and cheese ingredients of the earliest version.

There are hundreds of variations of White Chocolate Cheesecake recipes, so youll be sure to find the perfect dessert. Alternatively, celebrate the day by making up your own version!

and just in case you want to celebrate today here is a recipe for you. --- sam

Contest-Winning White Chocolate Cheesecake Recipe 
Janet Gill - Taneytown, Maryland

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 40 min. Bake: 45 min. + chilling
MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

7 whole cinnamon graham crackers, crushed
1/4 cup sugar
1/3 cup butter, melted

FILLING:

4 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 large egg yolks, lightly beaten
8 ounces white baking chocolate, melted and cooled

STRAWBERRY SAUCE:

1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 cup water
1-1/2 cups chopped fresh strawberries
Red food coloring, optional
Melted white chocolate

Directions

Crust:

1. In a small bowl, combine cracker crumbs and sugar; stir in butter. Press onto the bottom and 1 in. up the sides of a greased 10-in. springform pan.

Make the filling:

1. In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar, flour and vanilla until well blended.

2. Add eggs and yolks; beat on low speed just until combined.

3. Stir in white chocolate.

4. Pour over crust.

5. Place pan on a baking sheet.

6. Bake at 350° for 45-50 minutes or until center is just set.

7. Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes.

8. Carefully run a knife around edge of pan to loosen; cool 1 hour longer. Refrigerate overnight.

For sauce:

1. In a large saucepan, combine the sugar, cornstarch and 
water until smooth.

2. Add strawberries.

3. Bring to a boil; cook and stir until thickened.

4. Remove from the heat; stir in a few drops of food coloring if desired. Cool.

Finish:

1. Spread strawberry sauce over top of cheesecake; drizzle 
with melted white chocolate. Refrigerate leftovers.

Yield: 12 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 piece (calculated without white chocolate topping) equals 572 calories, 41 g fat (25 g saturated fat), 205 mg cholesterol, 348 mg sodium, 46 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 10 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/contest-winning-white-chocolate-cheesecake

Today is dentists day. Dentists arent the most popular people in the world. But without them, wed all have terrible teeth, and no doubt forget to floss or get regular check-ups. What would we do without dentists when we get tooth-ache, and need help with braces and fillings?

This Dentist Day, consider that dentists arent the bad guys, that theyre real people too, and that you probably aught to take better care of your teeth. Hooray for dentists!

Today is frozen food day. While you might expect Frozen Food Day to be the invention of a manufacturer of frozen food, it was actually inaugurated by US President Ronald Reagan in 1984! Food frozen slowly is not very tasty when defrosted, but flash frozen food  the technique of freezing food quickly  keeps the food as fresh and delicious as it was when it was first frozen. The flash freezing technique was developed by none other than Clarence Birdseye, inspired by seeing Inuit eating thawed fish which had been frozen months earlier. You might recognise the Birdseye name from the frozen food section!

Nowadays frozen food is a lifeline to many busy cooks, whether it is used for certain ingredients, such as frozen vegetables or the whole dish. We all have days when were tired and having a full meal in the freezer is so much easier than actually having to cook!

Today is namesake day. Namesake Day encourages you to explore the roots of your name, to find out if you were named after somebody of something in particular, and to research and connect with people who share the same name as you.

Which landmark appears on the back of the $20 bill?

U.S. Capitol Building
The White House
Library of Congress
Lincoln Memorial

Napoleon's penis was sold to an American Urologist for $40,000.

where in the world is napoleon's penis?

Where in the world is Napoleons penis? seems like a trick question, along the same lines of Whos buried in Grants Tomb? But its not a riddle. As far as we know, Napoleons penis is in New Jersey, while Napoleon himself rests in Paris.

Napoleon died on this day in 1821, likely of stomach cancer, and was originally buried on the island of his exile, St. Helena. At least, most of him was. During the autopsy, the doctor allegedly decided to take Napoleons penis, presumably as a bizarre souvenir. The doctor gave it to a priest for safekeeping, and the priest smuggled the part to Corsica. After that, Little Napoleon was passed down as sort of a perverse family heirloom for decades.

In 1924, an American rare books dealer bought the collectible, and allowed it to be displayed at New Yorks Museum of French Art. One newspaper reviewed the exhibit and declared that it resembled a shriveled eel. Time said it was like a maltreated strip of buckskin shoelace. Charming.

The object passed hands a few more times throughout the decades, then was purchased for $3,000 in 1977 by John Lattimer, professor emeritus and former chairman of urology at the Columbia University College of Physicians and Surgeons. Lattimer was an interesting fellow himself, collecting morbid curiosities such as the blood-stained collar Lincoln was wearing the night he was shot at Fords Theater and the glass capsule that contained the cyanide Luftwaffe commander Hermann Göring took to commit suicide.

When Lattimer passed away in 2007, he left the organ to his daughter, Evan. Dad believed that urology should be proper and decent and not a joke, she has said, and has thus far followed her fathers example of not exhibiting the Little Corporal.

Of course, it may not even be Napoleons. The French Government has apparently never accepted it as such, but thanks to an X-ray taken by Dr. Lattimer, we do know this much: Its definitely someones penis.

March 6
1972 - Shaquille O'Neal
(1906-1959) - Lou Costello
(1475 -1564) - Michelangelo

March 6, 1912
Oreo sandwich cookies were first introduced by the National Biscuit Co., which later became Nabisco.

Answer: The United States twenty-dollar bill is a denomination of U.S. currency. The seventh U.S. President, Andrew Jackson has been featured on the front side of the bill since 1928, which is why the twenty-dollar bill is often called a "Jackson," while the White House is featured on the reverse side. In 1948, The White House picture was updated to reflect renovations to the building itself, including the addition of the Truman Balcony, as well as the passage of time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs.
> 
> ...


So sorry about poor Albert Kitty- I recall when you first got him, I think you still called yourself Settleg.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear the latest doctor's new was not good but it sounds like you are getting some answers and a clearer pathway now.
> Sorry DDIL is still suffering sickness, keeping everything crossed that all goes well for her and she starts to feel better soon.
> Your enthusiasm for Iditarod is catching! We hear nothing about it over here so I'm looking online for news of it.


Yes.

Your poor DIL,I know how she feels, I was sick for months with my first son, the second time I hardly knew I was pregnant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My DH loves trains. He would travel to see and ride on something like that.


Next time you come to Edmonton in summer you should try to get a ride n the one in Stettler, it's not too far from Edmonton & I've heard it's great, one of DHs cousins took her GKs a couple of years ago.

http://www.absteamtrain.com/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Marilynn,
I'm glad your daughter is doing OK.
I'm sure your DH will understand about the moved furniture, I'm sure he realizes how hard things are for her just now.
I hope the appointment with your arm is good. H news & you can get back to normal. I agree with Sonja, injuries sure seem to take longer to heal when we're older.



mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least once in the summer we take the train to Whitby and stop off at Grosmont to see the steam trains and maybe go for a ride on one It takes a lot longer to get there because of the route the train takes but it's a good day out and the views are wonderful


I was thinking asI looked for the link, I should convince some of our friends we could go down there on the Harleys some Friday or Sat, take the train the next day & then come home, would be a nice short trip. Remains to be seen if I could get the men to think it would be fun. :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11am here and it looks as though I am the last to get up.
Will be doing laundry today.

Going to see what today brings. 

The officer suggested I wait a few days and then call Greg. Set up a meeting in a safe public place and talk. I will do that maybe ttomorrow.

Going to go and find Gage he must be having breakfast.

See you all later on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible artist....
Lurker 2 wrote:
Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
the artist does use a very different technique.
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=

That artist is amazing, that snake & spider were so real it creeped me out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, when my DS went to Scotland, he went to a cellphone place & they sold him a different sim card(I think that's what it was) for his phone, he plugged it into the phone & could FaceTime us or text message for free. I'm sure he said it cost $30 for a month. I'm sure Hannah can find something similar in Spain.

Sorry you lost your kitty, could he have got into some poison somewhere thst someone put out for mice?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite remarkable- I thought the spider especially clever.


I can't believe that little girl didn't run from it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Incredible artist....
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
> the artist does use a very different technique.
> ...


Spiders don't normally worry me, but I am not sure of one Tarantula size
Snakes I do not like the idea of at all, so far there are no snakes of any sort in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe that little girl didn't run from it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Spiders don't normally worry me, but I am not sure of one Tarantula size
> Snakes I do not like the idea of at all, so far there are no snakes of any sort in New Zealand.


Lucky you to have no snakes, I hate even the smallest ones!
You have mice & rats in ZN, don't you? Here snakes eat many of them, what keeps them under control there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky you to have no snakes, I hate even the smallest ones!
> You have mice & rats in ZN, don't you? Here snakes eat many of them, what keeps them under control there?


The humans that brought them here! I don't know if stoats eat them, they have been introduced too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, your trivia is interesting but who in their right mind would want Napoleons penis?? That's just weird. 

MaChristie, it's amazing how time flies when you're having fun! I'm glad you are enjoying the new job. My DH says it only took home 5 yrs to get from 50-60,lol.time just goes faster the older we get!

I hope all those in the UK have a great mothers day.
I'm off to start some plants-petunias, celery & 6 (I promise, no more) tomatoes so we can have early ones. The rest of the stuff will get started when I get back from Ontario. I sure hope DH doesn't kill these while I'm gone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry about poor Albert Kitty- I recall when you first got him, I think you still called yourself Settleg.


That's what I was going to respond to earlier, I' so sorry Gwen, it's never easy to lose a pet from any cause, no matter the age.
Hugs for you and Brantley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11am here and it looks as though I am the last to get up.
> Will be doing laundry today.
> 
> Going to see what today brings.
> ...


That sounds like a good plan, hopefully it all goes well. 
Have a great day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

To all the seasoned dog owners...we recently got our second rescue dog, and she is a barker! Any advice on good ways to teach her not to bark at people and other dogs like she will tear them limb from limb? She is sweet and loving with us, but a terror on walks! Thanks so much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David just left to go fishing, I told him I'd have the area in the basement where we are going to put the grow light and seed starts all cleared out and ready to go by the time he gets back. Want to get the broccoli and peas started and a few other things, 
I need to go to the dollar store and see if they have a bunch of cheap clothes baskets to put over the plants when we put them outside, mainly if it starts to hail. 
See you all later, have a wonderful and happy day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH.
> 
> Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


Can't believe it's been nearly a year but when i think about my youngest will be finishing his first year to in just over a month . I'm so happy for you that it all worked out great for you and that its been a good year 
How is your cat still settled at your daughters?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> To all the seasoned dog owners...we recently got our second rescue dog, and she is a barker! Any advice on good ways to teach her not to bark at people and other dogs like she will tear them limb from limb? She is sweet and loving with us, but a terror on walks! Thanks so much!


Marla got a thing at Walmart, that when the dog starts to bark, you push the button and it emits a high pitched sound that you can't hear, like a dog whistle, and it stops them from barking by getting redirecting their attention with something they don't like, it works pretty good, you could put it in your pocket and when she barks tell her no, if she barks again, push the button, the when she stops tell her good girl or good no bark or whatever works. I need to get another one for here as Ryssa's barking is escalating again and she's starting to teach Gizmo to bark, not going to let that happen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey kathy - very glad all is well for right now.

next weekend sounds wonderful - as usual - anytime you want to go is fine with me - just let me know.

what do 'rings of change' look like? is this an afghan?

drive careful and i look forward to seeking you next weekend. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how exciting carol - will look forward to your reports. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes. I think I have dowloaded it....need to double check and make sure she also has. I will need to get international calling added I believe. I had to do that when she went to Canada a few years back. Wonder if I use skype on mobile if I would still need to add internatioal calling? Will have to check.


Poledra65 said:


> You do know that Skype has a mobile app right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother talks - i don't blame you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness....I can only imagine the adventure your DD had in China and gone for 5 months! I'm going to go through major withdrawals with mine gone just for the summer. When I told her we would have to skype often she commented "I'm not taking my laptop" to which I said oh yes you are!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Phew! I didn't think you would be offended. Glad you enjoyed it


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, dear friend, I was just doing a Sam, pulling your leg. I read the post at least five times I liked it so well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe not a pretty site - but if said golden retriever drags you down the street in your nightgown we will definitely need a picture. big mike sounds like a delightful cat. --- sam



Spider said:


> You both looked great, such a pretty dress.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> We went out for lunch and a three hour drive. There is NO SNOW here for miles. This is strange and I love it. It makes driving so easy.
> We are dog and cat sitting tomorrow night and the next day for my sister. This will be fun, the golden retriever is 12 and no one has told him he is that age. He loves to just walk up to me and then he so quickly gets in my bag and off he goes with my yarn. He once ate the pizza delivery boys money my sister sat on the stairs!!! The cat is called Big Mike and he runs the house. So say a prayer I don't get pulled down the street by a golden retriever in my nightgown. Won't be a pretty site.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess anything is possible re: what happend to Kitty Alfred. I'm not going to go to the expense of an autopsy though. Don't get me wrong; I do love my kitties and dogs but unless it were a matter of needing evidence to prosecute I just bury them or in case of a large dog cremate them. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, when my DS went to Scotland, he went to a cellphone place & they sold him a different sim card(I think that's what it was) for his phone, he plugged it into the phone & could FaceTime us or text message for free. I'm sure he said it cost $30 for a month. I'm sure Hannah can find something similar in Spain.
> 
> Sorry you lost your kitty, could he have got into some poison somewhere thst someone put out for mice?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was super julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
> the artist does use a very different technique.
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=0


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two suggestions which may work: Carry a water pistol/gun and when she barks squirt her with it. Second, invest in one of the control collars that gives a mild shock when they bark. Have done the water but ended up justletting them bark as ours settle down fairly quickly.



oneapril said:


> To all the seasoned dog owners...we recently got our second rescue dog, and she is a barker! Any advice on good ways to teach her not to bark at people and other dogs like she will tear them limb from limb? She is sweet and loving with us, but a terror on walks! Thanks so much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let me know what they say - i thought i might try a couple of bath mats with it. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I got that notice too Sam so sent an e-mail off to MM Canada to see if they will be carrying it. I sure hope so. I would like to make some floor mats with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you find all is well with your arm. it will be good to have daughter home i am sure - i am glad she did not answer the email. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you took the time to touch base - will look forward to tomorrow. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello, good heavens another week. Thank goodness for the summaries. Thankyou.
> 
> Still very busy here at the moment... but ok
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you take a picture of the logo? --- sam



pacer said:


> It is good to know that your DD is safe and doing better. Going back to work things out is a difficult decision as it takes a lot for a person to recover and change their ways. Thanks for the compliment on Matthew's drawing. He asks if people have seen it and if they like it. The logo on the back of the card was printed off from what Matthew wants it to be, but he is so forgiving and says he will let the printer know how to fix it when we go back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need someone to give me a hard time - however - i have to find them in order to finish them - and i still have not found them. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hey, Sam - you sound as if you are feeling much better...good! I am still trying various aproaches to cowls with matching edges....ripping a lot. The provisional cast on seems the best, worth the extra effort. Is this the spring you finish the socks?? (Giving you a hard time!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for alfred kitty gwen - always very sad when we lose a fur baby. we have lost a goodly number of our cats to the road out front - luckily the cats we have now have no interest in going close to the road for which i am thankful.

anxious to see a picture of your shawl and dd top when you have them finished. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then what do you do with the provisional cast on when you are finishing up? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hey, Sam - you sound as if you are feeling much better...good! I am still trying various aproaches to cowls with matching edges....ripping a lot. The provisional cast on seems the best, worth the extra effort. Is this the spring you finish the socks?? (Giving you a hard time!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you live in the house during the summer or do you need to find another place to live? --- sam



machriste said:


> Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH.
> 
> Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun - i want to go on each of the trips. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Next time you come to Edmonton in summer you should try to get a ride n the one in Stettler, it's not too far from Edmonton & I've heard it's great, one of DHs cousins took her GKs a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.absteamtrain.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered the same thing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, your trivia is interesting but who in their right mind would want Napoleons penis?? That's just weird.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you lost Albert Cat. Always hard to lose a fur baby.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Thinking of you all often. Can't wait till August to see some of you again.
> 
> ...


Well, Kathy, we'll just put up with missing you as long as you are better now. hope things continue to improve for you and mom. Looking forward to August in Defiance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was super julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Speaking of August in Defiance, when will we get the registration forms, Tami? Or have I somehow missed them?

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary/Pacer I vaguely wondered if this might be of interest to Matthew
> the artist does use a very different technique.
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&%3bshowinfo=0


~~~I would have enjoyed this more if the subjects weren't so creepy! But it is an awesome skill he has!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would have enjoyed this more if the subjects weren't so creepy! But it is an awesome skill he has!


I am not fond of snakes, but his skill is remarkable!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gwen, I'm so sorry you have lost Alfred kitty. It's so hard not knowing why, but at least he came home to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope the peace and quiet lasts to Joy


~~~DITTO a zillion times over!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear the latest doctor's new was not good but it sounds like you are getting some answers and a clearer pathway now.
> Sorry DDIL is still suffering sickness, keeping everything crossed that all goes well for her and she starts to feel better soon.
> Your enthusiasm for Iditarod is catching! We hear nothing about it over here so I'm looking online for news of it.


~~~I will keep an update going on Kim Franklin, the only musher from the UK. She has started to race in the past, but has never finished, so she is still considered a rookie. I'm pulling for her!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!


~~~From me, too! Have wonderful celebrations! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better.
> Not cold the last few days, just below freezing but we still have lots of snow. DH says he wishes we would get another foot :roll: he wants to do some more snowmobiling. :roll:


After a beautiful sunny day here it got to 5ish and I said to my husband it's got really cold , looked out the window and it was snowing . Didn't stay thank goodness definitely don't want it now


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs.
> 
> ~~~So sorry about Alfred Kitty. Condolences to you both. I know he will be missed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH.
> 
> Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


~~~So glad it has been a good year! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so sorry about your kitty. Give my sympathy to your DH.
> 
> Meeting daughters at the Swedish Institute this am for brunch at their neat restaurant and a watercolor show, then a board meeting tonight. I close the house for Spring Break (1 week) next Fri. nite, and when the girls come back, there are only 8 weeks left of school. It's amazing how fast this year has gone by. It's been a very good year for me.


I'm so happy that this year has been so good for you. Certainly you were due for some really satisfactory times and the employment situation had done the trick for you. Yea!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe that little girl didn't run from it!


~~~me either....she stomped on it, instead! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sunday 6 March' 16
> 
> Today is dentists day. Dentists arent the most popular people in the world. But without them, wed all have terrible teeth, and no doubt forget to floss or get regular check-ups. What would we do without dentists when we get tooth-ache, and need help with braces and fillings?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I can't say hooray to dentists especially mine . Why does he try to have a conversation with me while checking my teeth ?!

As for namesake I know what my name means wisdom wise one 
So I was correctly named : :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

R


cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred Kitty. We always miss our furry friends. I
I had a lovely Mothers Day today. Chris came at 10 and made me tea and toast, then got my sewing machine set up and going, made a roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, roasted veg and yorkshire pud and gravy dinner, with pears and youghurt for dessert. He brought a card too and had brought flowers yesterday. Younger son Tony phoned and had given me an Amazon voucher and card when he came Thursday. They both took me for a meal that night too. So I'm one full and lucky Mum.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I will keep an update going on Kim Franklin, the only musher from the UK. She has started to race in the past, but has never finished, so she is still considered a rookie. I'm pulling for her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred Kitty. We always miss our furry friends. I
> I had a lovely Mothers Day today. Chris came at 10 and made me tea and toast, then got my sewing machine set up and going, made a roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, roasted veg and yorkshire pud and gravy dinner, with pears and youghurt for dessert. He brought a card too and had brought flowers yesterday. Younger son Tony phoned and had given me an Amazon voucher and card when he came Thursday. They both took me for a meal that night too. So I'm one full and lucky Mum.


How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just left to go fishing, I told him I'd have the area in the basement where we are going to put the grow light and seed starts all cleared out and ready to go by the time he gets back. Want to get the broccoli and peas started and a few other things,
> I need to go to the dollar store and see if they have a bunch of cheap clothes baskets to put over the plants when we put them outside, mainly if it starts to hail.
> See you all later, have a wonderful and happy day.


I have never known anyone to start peas indoors. I started a few tomatoes, angle trumpets, cineraria & tons of petunias this morning. I dnt have any grow lights, I just put them in the bedroom window on the south side of the house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla got a thing at Walmart, that when the dog starts to bark, you push the button and it emits a high pitched sound that you can't hear, like a dog whistle, and it stops them from barking by getting redirecting their attention with something they don't like, it works pretty good, you could put it in your pocket and when she barks tell her no, if she barks again, push the button, the when she stops tell her good girl or good no bark or whatever works. I need to get another one for here as Ryssa's barking is escalating again and she's starting to teach Gizmo to bark, not going to let that happen.


That's one good thing about Kimber, she rarely barks


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Will you have any girls for the summer, or are there no summer classes?
> Hopefully next year will be at least as great. :thumbup:


No girls for the summer. We are doing a remodeling project upstairs where the girls' rooms are. The downstairs was done summer before last; it's quite lovely. I am planning on hosting my book club and my knitting group during break. I always respect that is is the girls' home when they are in residence, but it's fun to show friends my mansion!

Yes Sonia, miss Anniecat is mostly doing well with DD.

Yes Sam, I do plan to stay at the house over the summer. It has really become a home I look forward to returning to at the end of the day. Of course next year will depend on the board renewing my contract. Right now it seems likely as the are telling me they are glad I will be around the house to keep an eye on construction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never known anyone to start peas indoors. I started a few tomatoes, angle trumpets, cineraria & tons of petunias this morning. I dnt have any grow lights, I just put them in the bedroom window on the south side of the house


Peas in my experience don't transplant awfully well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all of you celebrating today. It sounds as though it has been a very nice day for many of you.

As a rule, we don't celebrate either Mothers or Fathers Day as my birthday is a few weeks before MD and D H's is a few weeks after FD. We didn't want the kids to have to dish out for presents for both. Not a problem for either of us not to celebrate those days.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:50pm and another day of happy and sad. Gage and I walked down the street to the store. Tomorrow will be a busy day. I will be calling the doctor, my counselor and going to see the Apts. Will need to call the worker and probably should be in touch with the school. So much to do.

Believe it or not I have some knitting with me and haven't even touched it. Don't feel like it. So weird.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's not surprising that you aren't in knitting mode at the moment, Melody. You have too many far more important things on your mind. So just take care of yourself and Gage and let everything else wait. 
To Julie, Happy Mother's Day even though you didn't get a call from Bronwen. Some children don't behave as we hope they would unfortunately. Doesn't stop us loving them though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


I send our daughters cards on Mother's Day as do I send a card to our son on Father's Day. I honor that they have reached this distinction. I always hesitate to send one to our daughter who lost two babies and have to be careful what the card says, but she says she's glad someone remembers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


Such a darling!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> It's not surprising that you aren't in knitting mode at the moment, Melody. You have too many far more important things on your mind. So just take care of yourself and Gage and let everything else wait.
> To Julie, Happy Mother's Day even though you didn't get a call from Bronwen. Some children don't behave as we hope they would unfortunately. Doesn't stop us loving them though.


Doesn't New Zealand have a different date for Mother's Day?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla got a thing at Walmart, that when the dog starts to bark, you push the button and it emits a high pitched sound that you can't hear, like a dog whistle, and it stops them from barking by getting redirecting their attention with something they don't like, it works pretty good, you could put it in your pocket and when she barks tell her no, if she barks again, push the button, the when she stops tell her good girl or good no bark or whatever works. I need to get another one for here as Ryssa's barking is escalating again and she's starting to teach Gizmo to bark, not going to let that happen.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla got a thing at Walmart, that when the dog starts to bark, you push the button and it emits a high pitched sound that you can't hear, like a dog whistle, and it stops them from barking by getting redirecting their attention with something they don't like, it works pretty good, you could put it in your pocket and when she barks tell her no, if she barks again, push the button, the when she stops tell her good girl or good no bark or whatever works. I need to get another one for here as Ryssa's barking is escalating again and she's starting to teach Gizmo to bark, not going to let that happen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Doesn't New Zealand have a different date for Mother's Day?


Yes NZ has Mothers Day in May each year. This year it's on 8th.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Two suggestions which may work: Carry a water pistol/gun and when she barks squirt her with it. Second, invest in one of the control collars that gives a mild shock when they bark. Have done the water but ended up justletting them bark as ours settle down fairly quickly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Remove the provisional cast on and put the live stiches back on the needle. Then, Cast off both edges of the cowl using the same method - so they match exactly. It is a little time consuming but results are nice. Utube has good videos of provisional cast on - especially by Very Pink.


thewren said:


> then what do you do with the provisional cast on when you are finishing up? --- sam


Let Heidi clean for you a few more times...the socks will show up!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are a good mom, Rookie. It is only right to remember she is a mom, too, though bittersweet, I'm sure. God bless her.


RookieRetiree said:


> I send our daughters cards on Mother's Day as do I send a card to our son on Father's Day. I honor that they have reached this distinction. I always hesitate to send one to our daughter who lost two babies and have to be careful what the card says, but she says she's glad someone remembers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great boys you raised there - they take care of their mama like they ought to. good for them. --- sam



martina said:


> Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred Kitty. We always miss our furry friends. I
> I had a lovely Mothers Day today. Chris came at 10 and made me tea and toast, then got my sewing machine set up and going, made a roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, roasted veg and yorkshire pud and gravy dinner, with pears and youghurt for dessert. He brought a card too and had brought flowers yesterday. Younger son Tony phoned and had given me an Amazon voucher and card when he came Thursday. They both took me for a meal that night too. So I'm one full and lucky Mum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to grow peas here in northwest ohio you better have them started - they don't do well in the heat so they have to be over and done by the time it gets hot. i have never had luck growing peas. would like to try growing lima beans though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never known anyone to start peas indoors. I started a few tomatoes, angle trumpets, cineraria & tons of petunias this morning. I dnt have any grow lights, I just put them in the bedroom window on the south side of the house


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if they could find anyone more qualified than you are for the job - they know a good thing when they have it. --- sam



machriste said:


> No girls for the summer. We are doing a remodeling project upstairs where the girls' rooms are. The downstairs was done summer before last; it's quite lovely. I am planning on hosting my book club and my knitting group during break. I always respect that is is the girls' home when they are in residence, but it's fun to show friends my mansion!
> 
> Yes Sonia, miss Anniecat is mostly doing well with DD.
> 
> Yes Sam, I do plan to stay at the house over the summer. It has really become a home I look forward to returning to at the end of the day. Of course next year will depend on the board renewing my contract. Right now it seems likely as the are telling me they are glad I will be around the house to keep an eye on construction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a sweetie kate - such pink cheeks - great smile --- sam



KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great dog oneapril - she sure is smiling. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks oneapril - i may try that on the next cowl. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Remove the provisional cast on and put the live stiches back on the needle. Then, Cast off both edges of the cowl using the same method - so they match exactly. It is a little time consuming but results are nice. Utube has good videos of provisional cast on - especially by Very Pink.
> 
> Let Heidi clean for you a few more times...the socks will show up!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> those are great boys you raised there - they take care of their mama like they ought to. good for them. --- sam


Thanks Sam. They are great and very caring. I know I'm lucky to have them. Some parents have very different experiences, I know, and my heart goes out to them.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

What a perfect day!! Went to church with a light jacket, and right now it is still warm out. Babysitting the dog and cat and I think we have two lonesome animals. The golden retriever school my hand and now he is just laying by the door looking for them. 
Happy Mothers Day to those celebrating.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

A nice day today. Had company for lunch and it was fun to cook a nice meal. Had home-made lasagna, salad, green beans and garlic sticks. For dessert I fixed a DrPepper cake or one could have ice cream or both. It was a simple meal but we had a ton of food. Sent lasagna home with the company. Actually, it was our son and his boys and our computer man. Michael, the computer person is a young single man and he lost his mother a few months ago. He just likes to come over here so he is always welcome. I think he is lonesome. Daughter-in-law was not feeling well so she stayed home.
Now I need to get the kitchen cleaned. It is sure a lot harder to have company than it was 10 years ago. I dislike my lack of energy and slowness. It takes me so long now to do things I managed quickly in the past.
I am so pleased that some of our group are in safer places. You know who you are so won't mention names.
Too bad about your kitty Gwen, Guess you need to go look for another kitten. I really love cats.
Must run as the maid didn't show up to do the dishes. Oh wait, I don't have a maid. Have a good evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A nice day today. Had company for lunch and it was fun to cook a nice meal. Had home-made lasagna, salad, green beans and garlic sticks. For dessert I fixed a DrPepper cake or one could have ice cream or both. It was a simple meal but we had a ton of food. Sent lasagna home with the company. Actually, it was our son and his boys and our computer man. Michael, the computer person is a young single man and he lost his mother a few months ago. He just likes to come over here so he is always welcome. I think he is lonesome. Daughter-in-law was not feeling well so she stayed home.
> Now I need to get the kitchen cleaned. It is sure a lot harder to have company than it was 10 years ago. I dislike my lack of energy and slowness. It takes me so long now to do things I managed quickly in the past.
> I am so pleased that some of our group are in safer places. You know who you are so won't mention names.
> Too bad about your kitty Gwen, Guess you need to go look for another kitten. I really love cats.
> Must run as the maid didn't show up to do the dishes. Oh wait, I don't have a maid. Have a good evening.


I like your sense of humour, Marilyn!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


Julie, so sorry. Sometimes our children just don't know how hard it is to be a mom.
Gwen, been reading backwards, sorry to hear about the kitty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. I think I have dowloaded it....need to double check and make sure she also has. I will need to get international calling added I believe. I had to do that when she went to Canada a few years back. Wonder if I use skype on mobile if I would still need to add internatioal calling? Will have to check.


Definitely worth looking into anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we had a minor miracle here. a couple weeks ago, David said that we should start having a meat free meal every couple weeks or so, I almost fell over dead, and asked if he was sick, he is a carnivore more than omnivore. lolol
So tonight I made a vegetarian Red Thai Curry with Red Thai Curry Orzo, and used Tofu and a bunch of veg, he said it was good, HOT but good. lol
No I don't make my own curry sauce I buy the pouches at Sprouts or Natural Grocer, and the Thai orzo is from the farmers market.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred Kitty. We always miss our furry friends. I
> I had a lovely Mothers Day today. Chris came at 10 and made me tea and toast, then got my sewing machine set up and going, made a roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, roasted veg and yorkshire pud and gravy dinner, with pears and youghurt for dessert. He brought a card too and had brought flowers yesterday. Younger son Tony phoned and had given me an Amazon voucher and card when he came Thursday. They both took me for a meal that night too. So I'm one full and lucky Mum.


All three, definite keepers. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


 :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, so sorry. Sometimes our children just don't know how hard it is to be a mom.
> Gwen, been reading backwards, sorry to hear about the kitty.


I suspect Bronwen is just forgetful, when it comes to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never known anyone to start peas indoors. I started a few tomatoes, angle trumpets, cineraria & tons of petunias this morning. I dnt have any grow lights, I just put them in the bedroom window on the south side of the house


 David said, we don't need to start the peas inside, just spread them 4 weeks before the last freeze. lol Oh well. 
We will start the broccoli and a few other things, I can't remember what all he wants to get going now, then we'll start the tomatoes and melons, and a few other things in a couple weeks. 
I did get the closet area cleared up and the shelves down there, but the outlet doesn't work for the light, unfortunately we don't have any windows on the south side of the house that I can put them in front of and if we did, the neighbors house would block most of the sun, so then i had to go finish sorting the craft room and just put it all in there. 
I discovered that one learns a lot about themselves when going through tubs of yarn. :roll:  
And I fixate more on a couple colors than I had realized. I really need to use some before getting more, but... I have just recieved 2 skeins of merino silk from Expression Fiber Arts that was on sale, on Friday and Nordic mart had sock yarn on sale for $2.35 each, so I have 4 skeins coming this week. Then knit group wants to go to Brown Sheep next Friday, Marla and I have hair appointments so we may just meet them at the restaurant, 
missing out on the yarn might not be a bad thing. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> No girls for the summer. We are doing a remodeling project upstairs where the girls' rooms are. The downstairs was done summer before last; it's quite lovely. I am planning on hosting my book club and my knitting group during break. I always respect that is is the girls' home when they are in residence, but it's fun to show friends my mansion!
> 
> Yes Sonia, miss Anniecat is mostly doing well with DD.
> 
> Yes Sam, I do plan to stay at the house over the summer. It has really become a home I look forward to returning to at the end of the day. Of course next year will depend on the board renewing my contract. Right now it seems likely as the are telling me they are glad I will be around the house to keep an eye on construction.


 :thumbup: It is fun isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:50pm and another day of happy and sad. Gage and I walked down the street to the store. Tomorrow will be a busy day. I will be calling the doctor, my counselor and going to see the Apts. Will need to call the worker and probably should be in touch with the school. So much to do.
> 
> Believe it or not I have some knitting with me and haven't even touched it. Don't feel like it. So weird.


You are probably in a little bit of a state of shock, with it all at this point, you'll be back to the needles in no time. 
Hopefully all your phone calls will get good answers and the apts will work out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


Oh she's just so adorable. 
If I didn't say Happy Mothers Day, earlier, I meant to, and if not, 
well, HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


 :thumbup: And it was less than $20 too.

She's such a pretty girl, and such a sweet smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Remove the provisional cast on and put the live stiches back on the needle. Then, Cast off both edges of the cowl using the same method - so they match exactly. It is a little time consuming but results are nice. Utube has good videos of provisional cast on - especially by Very Pink.
> 
> Let Heidi clean for you a few more times...the socks will show up!


 :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, they'd be plum(b?)dumb not to renew your contract. Glad you are enjoying your job so well.
Martina, glad your boys are so thoughtful.
Julie, sorry your DD doesn't acknowledge Mothers Day. That must hurt.
OneApril, Mia looks like a sweetheart of a dog.
Kate, Caitlin is gorgeous!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hang in there love. You are going through tremendous emotional upheaval. Knitting will come back. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, they'd be plum(b?)dumb not to renew your contract. Glad you are enjoying your job so well.
> Martina, glad your boys are so thoughtful.
> Julie, sorry your DD doesn't acknowledge Mothers Day. That must hurt.
> OneApril, Mia looks like a sweetheart of a dog.
> Kate, Caitlin is gorgeous!


You sort of get used to it, Joy. I would also love it if she rang me sometimes.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all you wonderful mothers out there.
You work so hard for your families, you deserve something special, enjoy your day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been busy doing housework most of today so no time for computers and fun. That is okay as I accomplished several tasks that I have been putting off. Matthew asked me if I posted the picture that I took today so I thought I would come on long enough to do so.

The blue tone to the paper is because I took the picture next to a stain glass window and the paper picked up some of the color from that window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caitlin is so adorable. Can't believe how quickly she is growing.


KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy doing housework most of today so no time for computers and fun. That is okay as I accomplished several tasks that I have been putting off. Matthew asked me if I posted the picture that I took today so I thought I would come on long enough to do so.
> 
> The blue tone to the paper is because I took the picture next to a stain glass window and the paper picked up some of the color from that window.


He really does get the emotion in the eyes, Matthew has really developed into a phenomenal artist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mia is smiling! What a sweet looking furbay. 


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Won't be getting another kitten/cat. We still have 2 cats and 5 dogs which is a gracious plenty! Glad you had a nice day; the meal sounds yummy.



Railyn said:


> A nice day today. Had company for lunch and it was fun to cook a nice meal. Had home-made lasagna, salad, green beans and garlic sticks. For dessert I fixed a DrPepper cake or one could have ice cream or both. It was a simple meal but we had a ton of food. Sent lasagna home with the company. Actually, it was our son and his boys and our computer man. Michael, the computer person is a young single man and he lost his mother a few months ago. He just likes to come over here so he is always welcome. I think he is lonesome. Daughter-in-law was not feeling well so she stayed home.
> Now I need to get the kitchen cleaned. It is sure a lot harder to have company than it was 10 years ago. I dislike my lack of energy and slowness. It takes me so long now to do things I managed quickly in the past.
> I am so pleased that some of our group are in safer places. You know who you are so won't mention names.
> Too bad about your kitty Gwen, Guess you need to go look for another kitten. I really love cats.
> Must run as the maid didn't show up to do the dishes. Oh wait, I don't have a maid. Have a good evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> No girls for the summer. We are doing a remodeling project upstairs where the girls' rooms are. The downstairs was done summer before last; it's quite lovely. I am planning on hosting my book club and my knitting group during break. I always respect that is is the girls' home when they are in residence, but it's fun to show friends my mansion!
> 
> Yes Sonia, miss Anniecat is mostly doing well with DD.
> 
> Yes Sam, I do plan to stay at the house over the summer. It has really become a home I look forward to returning to at the end of the day. Of course next year will depend on the board renewing my contract. Right now it seems likely as the are telling me they are glad I will be around the house to keep an eye on construction.


I am so happy that everything is going well this year. Hopefully you will be staying on and will be there when we come in July. It would be fun to stop in for a visit if we can work it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He really does get the emotion in the eyes, Matthew has really developed into a phenomenal artist.


Thank you. Sometimes I watch him drawing and think that the picture is not looking good and then he surprises me at the end. It is fun for me to see the drawings develop. I love that he lets me post in stages for you as well so that you can experience the process rather than just the final piece.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Kathy, sorry to hear you've been sick but glad you are better now.
> Safe travels.


Not sick, Bonnie but issues that dealt with me keeping my CDL. Hopefully resolved now but a pain dealing with and costly. Was not out on the road as much as I need to be to get this van paid off. Thanks for the concern, though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


~~~What a grin!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


~~~In my book you have won the award! Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I am off to bed. the race started for real today....it was fun to watch...I got some good pictures (I took them with my phone off the computer). I'll try to get them posted tomorrow. We have to go to the doctor's tomorrow....we'll see what I can get done. Maybe I'll ge tup early in the morning. Who knows...? I'll post a couple of pictures, but I'm too tired to write much.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Just watched the final Downton Abbey...so good! They wrapped it up well but it will be missed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just watched the final Downton Abbey...so good! They wrapped it up well but it will be missed.


~~~I have missed the last 2 episodes. Sure hope I can catch up with them somehow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here one handed again. At Vicky'sthis week so get the three regular baby sitting spots- rather silly for the other grandmother to come here when I'm here. and they moved house Saturday so otherwise occupied as well. 
Will read and take smart notes but comment little.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


OMG, I don't think my kids slept 12 hrs until they were teenagers :shock: & I wanted them to get up! 
She's so cute, such chipmunk cheeks :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have missed the last 2 episodes. Sure hope I can catch up with them somehow.


I agree will miss the show so much. One DH and I watched together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to grow peas here in northwest ohio you better have them started - they don't do well in the heat so they have to be over and done by the time it gets hot. i have never had luck growing peas. would like to try growing lima beans though. --- sam


Here peas grow well unless we get lots of wet weather & then there is problem with mould. There are lots of field peas grown here too.
DH doesn't like peas so I don't bother grow regular ones. I grow sweet snap peas, you can eat pod & all or if they are allowed to fill you can shell them. These he will eat in salad & stir fry. I love peas.
I can't grow Lima beans here, our season is too short but I have bought seeds for a couple of new kinds to try this year-borlotti beans & edame (sp?)soy beans


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David said, we don't need to start the peas inside, just spread them 4 weeks before the last freeze. lol Oh well.
> We will start the broccoli and a few other things, I can't remember what all he wants to get going now, then we'll start the tomatoes and melons, and a few other things in a couple weeks.
> I did get the closet area cleared up and the shelves down there, but the outlet doesn't work for the light, unfortunately we don't have any windows on the south side of the house that I can put them in front of and if we did, the neighbors house would block most of the sun, so then i had to go finish sorting the craft room and just put it all in there.
> I discovered that one learns a lot about themselves when going through tubs of yarn. :roll:
> ...


Isn't it something to go through ones craft room and supplies. I better live a long time!!!!! I have such wonderful plans and good intentions. But the days just go by. Working gets in the way!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Congratulations on the nomination. With all the overtime you put in it's not surprising they would recognize your dedication.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


Terrible as it is to see any marriage breakdown sometimes it has to happen. And with Gage being so scared he didn't want to go home clearly you needed to take the action you did. Praying that you can quickly find a place of your own and Gage can quickly settle and that you also settle. And that you have the health to manage as a single parent.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm sad Bronwen doesn't call you on mothers day. Sometimes family can be so hurtful

MaChristie, I'm sure your contract will be renewed, you get along so well with the girls

Melody, I hope things go well tomorrow & things fall into place so you can be settled somewhere soon as it will be better for both you & Gage. 

Martina, seems like you raised very caring sons. 

We went out for Chinese food for supper & stopped at friends for coffe after. We had a nice visit. I came home with 3 cookbooks as my friend had been purging & had a box full she was getting rid of. Will look through & copy what interests me & then pass them along as my cookbook drawer is already too full- I need to purge too, I have several books that I only use 2 or 3 recipes from so I need to copy those & send the book on it's way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's putting it nicely and tactfully. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect Bronwen is just forgetful, when it comes to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful start. so much expression in one eye. looking forward to seeing the finished picture --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been busy doing housework most of today so no time for computers and fun. That is okay as I accomplished several tasks that I have been putting off. Matthew asked me if I posted the picture that I took today so I thought I would come on long enough to do so.
> 
> The blue tone to the paper is because I took the picture next to a stain glass window and the paper picked up some of the color from that window.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures carol - i bet it was exciting to watch. wonder how cold it is there now? ---- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am off to bed. the race started for real today....it was fun to watch...I got some good pictures (I took them with my phone off the computer). I'll try to get them posted tomorrow. We have to go to the doctor's tomorrow....we'll see what I can get done. Maybe I'll ge tup early in the morning. Who knows...? I'll post a couple of pictures, but I'm too tired to write much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no doubt in our mind that you should win the award. there are not many employees like you and they know it. congrats on the nomination.

gallbladder surgery is almost day surgery anymore - sending dh tons of healing energy to start the healing. --- sam



pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you know an ostrich could run - fast? ---- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/cyclists-chased-by-an-ostrich-the-funniest-thing-you-ll-see-today.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


What little darling! Honestly, there are the cutest little ones at the tea party!!!

Thank you all for the votes of confidence.😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just accept what happens- we are getting along much better than we were- it means even when birthday presents (July) turn up at Christmas, one is grateful. I took an awful lot of flack for the Mental Health diagnosis, and she does not like the implication of the change to PTSD, claims I don't take responsibility for anything- but she is not prepared to listen to my side of the story, because it reads badly for her father. Ultimately it is better to go forwards not look back.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm sad Bronwen doesn't call you on mothers day. Sometimes family can be so hurtful
> 
> MaChristie, I'm sure your contract will be renewed, you get along so well with the girls
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's putting it nicely and tactfully. ---- sam


She used to have a brilliant memory, but with the children around it does not seem as sharp as it was once- I think that may be the case for many mums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I ought to mention I've spoken with Marlark Marge and Tessadele lately, neither is keeping the best of health, and both have had computer issues, but send their love to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie for the update. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to mention I've spoken with Marlark Marge and Tessadele lately, neither is keeping the best of health, and both have had computer issues, but send their love to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way past my bedtime - off to bed. ---- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


Caitlin is gorgeous Kate and a good little sleeper too 
Such cheeky cheeks as the song goes 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I send our daughters cards on Mother's Day as do I send a card to our son on Father's Day. I honor that they have reached this distinction. I always hesitate to send one to our daughter who lost two babies and have to be careful what the card says, but she says she's glad someone remembers.


That is such a nice idea Jeanette . You are a loving mother , it must hard for your daughter to have lost her babies and for you as they were your grandchildren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


Awww Mia is innocent she doesn't bark nasty she is just saying hello in a bossy way . She might be anxious when she sees other dogs 
Mishka got nipped by another dog when she was a puppy and after that went through a stage of barking and snarling at all dogs . I just held her at the collar and stroked her ears at the same time gently telling her to be a good dog as we passed other dogs and a treat if she was . Took a while but she got there . She still gets nervous when there are a few dogs but she doesn't bark at them any more thank goodness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Congratulations Mary you are a winner already for being nominated. I'm glad they are letting you know how much they appreciate what hard work you do 
Hope your husbands surgery is soon so that he can be on his way to recovering and pain free but obviously not on the day of your luncheon 
Good luck Mary hope you win


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Just watched the final Downton Abbey...so good! They wrapped it up well but it will be missed.


If you like that then look out for DR Thorne just started here last night and is another tv series from that era by the same person 
Personally I wish he would stop making these shows as I'm not a fan  
We seem to be inundated with very similar shows at the moment 
Between them , soaps and so called reality shows I really begrudge paying for a tv licence for something I don't watch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I don't think my kids slept 12 hrs until they were teenagers :shock: & I wanted them to get up!
> She's so cute, such chipmunk cheeks :-D


Out of 3 I had one that cried a lot with very bad colic and 2 that slept all day long . even when my youngest was 3 and went to nursery he would sometimes fall asleep about 5ish and not wake up till the next morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie for the update. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


Caitlin is such a honey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It's not surprising that you aren't in knitting mode at the moment, Melody. You have too many far more important things on your mind. So just take care of yourself and Gage and let everything else wait.
> To Julie, Happy Mother's Day even though you didn't get a call from Bronwen. Some children don't behave as we hope they would unfortunately. Doesn't stop us loving them though.


We can still get exasperated though- maybe one day she will grow up enough to want to hear me, rather than judging me. The last contact it was more important that she watch the telly, than give me any time- I ended up having a conversation with the ex, because at least our politics are similar, and it's a little better than flopping around on my own. Just waiting to hear the late news maybe they will have some comment on the Primary in Maine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


And what a beautiful smile it is! (re: your photo of your Mia)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have missed the last 2 episodes. Sure hope I can catch up with them somehow.


Simply June works well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the nomination. With all the overtime you put in it's not surprising they would recognize your dedication.


From me too, Mary!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have caught up, so am just marking my place. I will comment later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have caught up, so am just marking my place. I will comment later!


Hi! I couldn't sleep- another hot sticky night- rising 9 a.m., in Britain I see!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, Julie. Yes, just before 9.00. We had frost overnight, so no danger that it would be too hot to sleep. Apparently there was an Aurora Borealis effect in some parts of the U.K. overnight, but I didn't see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Julie. Yes, just before 9.00. We had frost overnight, so no danger that it would be too hot to sleep. Apparently there was an Aurora Borealis effect in some parts of the U.K. overnight, but I didn't see it.


I wonder where they were able to see it? I've just taken a Skype call from my friend in Wales- so I am a bit slow responding! the wonders of modern technology!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder where they were able to see it? I've just taken a Skype call from my friend in Wales- so I am a bit slow responding! the wonders of modern technology!


I think some parts of Wales were able to see it, as were many areas of Northern England and Scotland. Maybe Kate and Sonja will have some news. I am not good at putting on links, but there were some good pictures on the BBC website that should be accessible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think some parts of Wales were able to see it, as were many areas of Northern England and Scotland. Maybe Kate and Sonja will have some news. I am not good at putting on links, but there were some good pictures on the BBC website that should be accessible.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, all is well here for now. Had the 2nd echo and now waiting to hear from hospital. Haven't been on much as been focused on 2 big projects, a mystery kal with Melody's Makings, which is becoming a lace back top down cardigan of some sort. Will put up pics after finished. Also started, but not keeping up with the Dishcloth Top in Shirley's wonderful workshops. This on top of my usual charity stuff and life.

Will be interesting to see how next few pay cycles go as money will be very tight, car rego, 2 tyres 1 puncture repair, 1 replace and hopefully wheel alignment, power bill and water bill, all on top of the usual rent, food, phone, meds and fuel. Think I will be eating hopefully somewhat healthy while on the cheap side. Can get bread cheap if I get to supermarket after 5pm, good for a couple of days, or as toast if frozen. Will be glad to see the quarterly extras come in to help. also pick up some meat this way, which I bring home, break up into smaller parcels and freeze so it stays usable.

Have been making tortillas from scratch at home, do like these and it is cheaper to make than buy. They make a good pizza base. although I do need to learn to roll out in a circle. Be back at different times during the week, but will be focusing on doing the mystery jumper.

Glad that the family members who needed to were able to escape from the crappy males who need help. Hope they all stay safe. Hope winging to all who are not well. Angels do look after us when we need them, not all of which have wings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, gosh its been busy here. I feel like a wet rag that has been through the wringer! Its been a rough couple of weeks with DD being so ill. She is very slowly getting better buy is pretty washed out. On top of that I had a cousin stay over the weekend until today.... from England to NZ where her daughter and family live then to me to see us and also my mum. So it was pretty hectic 3 days.... again. It was lovely to see her though but heartbreaking to see her leave mum.. cousin was pretty upset coz she probably wont see mum again.
The owner of the place where my DD shares with her friend is selling the unit.... I think they have another month to work out what they are going to do. I am HOPING that they still want to share together and manage to get somewhere else. Or else.... I gather that DD would be coming back here. Which would be fine and she could save some money HOWEVER as a lot of you remember it was really stressful when she was here before. And stress is something I have had enough of. :roll: 

Sooo I am trying really hard to just do one day at a time or else I will send myself nuts with worrying. 

I am still way way behind on this weeks TP...

Sonja.... I hope you are feeling better and I hope this Chemo isnt knocking your DS around too much.

I need to go and read more for everyone elses news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


So lovely!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


I had wondered if you would have been in range! Thank you for the photos, and thank you Julie, for finding and posting the pictures from the BBC.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had wondered if you would have been in range! Thank you for the photos, and thank you Julie, for finding and posting the pictures from the BBC.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think some parts of Wales were able to see it, as were many areas of Northern England and Scotland. Maybe Kate and Sonja will have some news. I am not good at putting on links, but there were some good pictures on the BBC website that should be accessible.


No, nothing here last night but cloud - couldn't even see the moon. As Luke left he said, "Where's the moon?" then yelled, "Moon!" as though it would respond and appear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, nothing here last night but cloud - couldn't even see the moon. As Luke left he said, "Where's the moon?" then yelled, "Moon!" as though it would respond and appear!


Maybe some nights it works for him! If the clouds are skudding over the sky!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the vertical frames....boy are you ever ahead of the gifting game or 2016 Christmas.


RE Bonnie... I loved them also... wow you sure are organised. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Cathy- sorry it has been such a full on two weeks.

it is hot and sticky and I am off to try and rest!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something had to give, Mel, and it is important that Gage comes first in your decisions.


I agree. I hope you find somewhere suitable and affordable quickly for you both. I also hope that Greg does get the help he needs also. BIG HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy- sorry it has been such a full on two weeks.
> 
> it is hot and sticky and I am off to try and rest!


Yep, I am mentally worn down and out at the moment. I think we are to have 32C tomorrow with humidity which is what I dont like. Oh well.

Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I am mentally worn down and out at the moment. I think we are to have 32C tomorrow with humidity which is what I dont like. Oh well.
> 
> Sleep well.


 :thumbup: Thanks- that sounds very uncomfortable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Afternoon tea sounds lovely . Have a very delicious cream cake and a wonderful time


Thank you, I did have a wonderful time. Afternoon tea is always a treat but what made this extra special was the venue. About 25 years ago the hospital in central London where I did my nurse training was closed. The hospital was re-built on a site further out of town and the building on Hyde Park Corner sold and re-opened a few years later as a swanky hotel. Ever since then I have wanted to go in there just to have a look around. Yesterday was my chance! It was extremely luxurious (not like in my day) and completely unrecognisable but still brought back a lot of memories. DS#2 and I had a wonderful tea there in beautiful surroundings with a piano tinkling in the background. Oh how times change!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


She is such a cutie and growing so fast. Beautiful girl!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


Sorry to hear this Julie. Is Mother's Day in NZ the same as here?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> all these raspberries i've been getting lately - i mean - a fellow could really get down. lol --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All better thanks Bonnie . Just in time for chocolates as its Mother's Day here
> Is it still very cold were you live ? It was beautiful blue skies here yesterday and is the same this morning makes up for all the rain on Friday
> If I get any flowers in my surprise seed beds it will definitely be a surprise 😄


Oh yes, Happy Mothers Day for yesterday to our UK mums.

Ours is in May.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have been busy doing housework most of today so no time for computers and fun. That is okay as I accomplished several tasks that I have been putting off. Matthew asked me if I posted the picture that I took today so I thought I would come on long enough to do so.
> 
> The blue tone to the paper is because I took the picture next to a stain glass window and the paper picked up some of the color from that window.


It's amazing how he can just start with the eye and work out without even a vague outline drawn to start with. Look forward to seeing the finshed picture.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mags7 I am so glad your daughter's circumstances are improving and doubly glad she is holding to her resolve to move on with a plan; no go going back. Your DH may grumble a bit about movng furniture but you know in his heart is is glad DD is going to be safe there


Ditto from me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Congratulations Mary! What an honour to even get nominated. I'm keeping everything crossed that you will get one of the awards. 
I hope DH gets his surgery soon but as you say, not on the day of the luncheon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am off to bed. the race started for real today....it was fun to watch...I got some good pictures (I took them with my phone off the computer). I'll try to get them posted tomorrow. We have to go to the doctor's tomorrow....we'll see what I can get done. Maybe I'll ge tup early in the morning. Who knows...? I'll post a couple of pictures, but I'm too tired to write much.


Thanks for the pictures Carol. Great to see all the outfits.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wondered the same thing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you lost Albert Cat. Always hard to lose a fur baby.


Sorry to hear that Gwen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think some parts of Wales were able to see it, as were many areas of Northern England and Scotland. Maybe Kate and Sonja will have some news. I am not good at putting on links, but there were some good pictures on the BBC website that should be accessible.


Yes, I heard on last nights weather forecast that it would be visible in parts of Scotland and northern England. Sadly it never reaches this far south. I would love to see it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


Isn't it an amazing phenomenon. Just beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


You lucky, lucky girl!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Good to hear some good news. Hope DH's surgery goes well and that you are recognized for all the hard work you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, gosh its been busy here. I feel like a wet rag that has been through the wringer! Its been a rough couple of weeks with DD being so ill. She is very slowly getting better buy is pretty washed out. On top of that I had a cousin stay over the weekend until today.... from England to NZ where her daughter and family live then to me to see us and also my mum. So it was pretty hectic 3 days.... again. It was lovely to see her though but heartbreaking to see her leave mum.. cousin was pretty upset coz she probably wont see mum again.
> The owner of the place where my DD shares with her friend is selling the unit.... I think they have another month to work out what they are going to do. I am HOPING that they still want to share together and manage to get somewhere else. Or else.... I gather that DD would be coming back here. Which would be fine and she could save some money HOWEVER as a lot of you remember it was really stressful when she was here before. And stress is something I have had enough of. :roll:
> 
> Sooo I am trying really hard to just do one day at a time or else I will send myself nuts with worrying.
> ...


I was hoping you'd post as I was wondering how Sarah was doing. Glad she's getting better. Hope things work out for her for housing. I'm supposing that she's on some kind of assistance where there's help with housing costs.

You certainly don't need the stress, but I'm sure you will do what you feel is necessary for you daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of the sky. Something l've never seen in person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. Is Mother's Day in NZ the same as here?


No it is not linked to Easter, but is assigned a Sunday in May- this year the 8th. You do get used to being forgotten, and learn to see the funny side of things. My Mwyffanwy is the one who would have remembered. Bronwen is very much Daddy's girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Isn't it an amazing phenomenon. Just beautiful!


I don't recall if I ever saw the Aurora while I lived in Scotland, but I remember seeing the Aurora Australis one evening from Napier as we drove to Hastings along the coast, when I was ten- it was mostly shafts of green coming up over the ocean.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know an ostrich could run - fast? ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/cyclists-chased-by-an-ostrich-the-funniest-thing-you-ll-see-today.htm?utm_source=nl


Sam. about 30 years ago, we had an exchange student from South Africa, a rather short young lady at that, who told us about riding in an ostrich race. It was a lot of fun to hear her tell about it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all 9:30am and Gage is gone to school. Went off without a hitch. I am having a hot chocolate and relaxing. Need to get some calls made before I get a shower and go look at Apts. 

Sorry not commenting much but I am still here&#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the nomination Mary.
Thank you for the pictures ladies. We saw nothing at all here in the south east. 
Angel am, great that you enjoyed your afternoon tea. I love that at a good restaurant, seems so civilised and relaxed. 
Cold and wet and cloudy here today, I am going to sort through some more magazines and pass on the ones I don't really want. I have reduced a pile down to a few pages by tearing out the bit I want, trouble is I will probably lose the bits, but still....
All have a good day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Out of 3 I had one that cried a lot with very bad colic and 2 that slept all day long . even when my youngest was 3 and went to nursery he would sometimes fall asleep about 5ish and not wake up till the next morning


My oldest had terrible colic, we walked the floor for hours every night ( I always tell people that's why it took me 6 yrs to get stupid enough to get pregnant again) but when he was 18 months we discovered he had a hernia & doctors said that's probably why he was so miserable.
Second son slept well til he had whopping couch at 3 1/2 months, we were then afraid to sleep for several months as he quit breathing several times. A very scary time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


Great photos. We haven't seen them so much as usual this winter.
We got a couple more inches of snow last night, we were under a snowfall warning but only got the edge of the storm system.

Julie, thanks for the other photo. I've never tried to take photos of them but there sure are some great ones out there.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Sonia for the great Aurora Borealis pics. Growing up, I lived out in the country where we saw them often; here in the middle of the city, there is just too much light all night long. 

We are having temps in the 60s (F). That is just unheard of for March in Minnesota. I remember one winter when we had 81 inches of snow in the month of March! But these temps are lovely!!!!! I'm definitely going for a walk today!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, hope Sarah finds other accommodations soon & doesn't have to come back to you. Nice to have company from far away. I can understand her thinking about her last visit with your mom, I was that way on my last visit with my moms brother who was like a second Dad to me. I visited him when he was sick & knew he would be gone by my next visit.

Melody, good luck apartment hunting.

DH is out clearing the snow off the deck with the snow blower, he always clears the snow away from the house so it doesn't melt & get moisture in the basement, just a precaution, we only had it once.
It's been cleared a couple of times but amazing how deep it gets.
Well I better get off my butt & go get that basement window painted. Talk later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


Oh how exciting! Congratulations on the nomination, hopefully they will tell you when the surgery is going to be and it won't be the same day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, thank you for letting us enjoy how Matthew's drawings progress. Congratulations on being nominated for an award at work. Hope your DH can have the surgery soon,
Sam, enjoyed ostrich film.
Julie, thank you for update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm here one handed again. At Vicky'sthis week so get the three regular baby sitting spots- rather silly for the other grandmother to come here when I'm here. and they moved house Saturday so otherwise occupied as well.
> Will read and take smart notes but comment little.


Welcome back, how was your trip to your moms?
Enjoy your time at Vicky's with Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here peas grow well unless we get lots of wet weather & then there is problem with mould. There are lots of field peas grown here too.
> DH doesn't like peas so I don't bother grow regular ones. I grow sweet snap peas, you can eat pod & all or if they are allowed to fill you can shell them. These he will eat in salad & stir fry. I love peas.
> I can't grow Lima beans here, our season is too short but I have bought seeds for a couple of new kinds to try this year-borlotti beans & edame (sp?)soy beans


We do sugar snap peas too, like the multipurpose of them, good anyway you want to eat them. :thumbup: 
Have discovered that I do not like edamame, so I won't try that one. 
We ordered seeds from Baker Creek Heirloom seeds and ordered things we can't get here at the nursery, so should be fun, I ordered a Rustica broccoli, that is really cool looking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Isn't it something to go through ones craft room and supplies. I better live a long time!!!!! I have such wonderful plans and good intentions. But the days just go by. Working gets in the way!!


Me too, I really plan to use it all for good things. lol
of course I'll have to live to be 480 to do so, the way I keep going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to mention I've spoken with Marlark Marge and Tessadele lately, neither is keeping the best of health, and both have had computer issues, but send their love to all.


I do hope that their health and computer issues get better and that they can come back to visiting with us


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, forgot to say I was impressed with the vertical frames.
Angelam, tea with your son sounds wonderful, especially with memories.
Loved pics of aurora borealis. I was fortunate enough to see them live when we lived on Whitbey Island, WA.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Mary! As hard as you work you certainly deserve to win. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Just being nominated is quite an honor I imagine.



pacer said:


> I forgot to mention that I was nominated for a prestigious award at my company. It is tough competition to win the award since there are 4 awards and usually there are about 200-300 people nominated. I suspect that I am with a team of people that are nominated for the award and suspect it might have to do with the project that I have worked on these past 3 years. It is an honor to have been nominated and I get to attend a really nice luncheon to see who wins. I do hope that DH's surgery will not be on that day. He sees the surgeon on Tuesday morning so we will find out if they will do the surgery to remove the gall bladder.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had watched it on the computer earlier and enoyed it so much I watched it again last night. It really did wind up well and will be missed.



Spider said:


> I agree will miss the show so much. One DH and I watched together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, nothing here last night but cloud - couldn't even see the moon. As Luke left he said, "Where's the moon?" then yelled, "Moon!" as though it would respond and appear!



It would have been great had the clouds parted then.

The pictures of the Northern lights are great, one of the things I miss about home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just posted this on my FB page. Giddy up birdie!


thewren said:


> did you know an ostrich could run - fast? ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/cyclists-chased-by-an-ostrich-the-funniest-thing-you-ll-see-today.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....what a glorious sight.


Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Isn't it something to go through ones craft room and supplies. I better live a long time!!!!! I have such wonderful plans and good intentions. But the days just go by. Working gets in the way!!


~~~And for me retirement gets in the way! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the pictures carol - i bet it was exciting to watch. wonder how cold it is there now? ---- sam


~~~Some of the mushers are complaining that it is too warm! I think it is in the mid-30s at the moment.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know an ostrich could run - fast? ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/cyclists-chased-by-an-ostrich-the-funniest-thing-you-ll-see-today.htm?utm_source=nl


~~~Truly! The funniest thing I'll see all day! You wonder what he was up to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos. We haven't seen them so much as usual this winter.
> We got a couple more inches of snow last night, we were under a snowfall warning but only got the edge of the storm system.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the other photo. I've never tried to take photos of them but there sure are some great ones out there.


It is quite straight forward downloading them- but some have a copyright I think that prevents a download.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja was more fortunate than me- she got to see them for real!



machriste said:


> Thanks Julie and Sonia for the great Aurora Borealis pics. Growing up, I lived out in the country where we saw them often; here in the middle of the city, there is just too much light all night long.
> 
> We are having temps in the 60s (F). That is just unheard of for March in Minnesota. I remember one winter when we had 81 inches of snow in the month of March! But these temps are lovely!!!!! I'm definitely going for a walk today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, thank you for letting us enjoy how Matthew's drawings progress. Congratulations on being nominated for an award at work. Hope your DH can have the surgery soon,
> Sam, enjoyed ostrich film.
> Julie, thank you for update.


 :thumbup: I am lucky to be able to make such economical calls, and then of course there's skype- although that does eat up your data allowance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do hope that their health and computer issues get better and that they can come back to visiting with us


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 7 March '16

today is crown roast of pork day. The name Crown Roast of Pork refers to a dish made by placing two sets of pork ribs on their sides with the bones pointing upward and arranging them into a circle. This makes the ribs resemble the pointy bits on a crown. Though it looks odd if you havent had it before, it can be quite an impressive dish! The origins of Crown Roast of Pork Day are unfortunately unknown.

Celebrate by making the dish and serving it to your family or friends! To make a Crown Roast of Pork, youll need to gently slice part-way through the meat after every two or three bones, otherwise the meat wont bend into a circle. Youll also have to tie it together with string. The middle of the dish will be empty, so you may want to stuff it or place your potatoes or vegetables there for serving.

Crown Roast of Pork Recipe courtesy of Anne Burrell

Ingredients

Pork:

bunch fresh rosemary, picked and finely chopped
1 bunch fresh sage, picked and finely chopped
1/2 4 cloves garlic, smashed and finely chopped
1teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
One 13-rib pork loin, membrane between the rib bones slit to allow the pork to curl around and stand up
Kosher salt

Pear and Chestnut Stuffing, recipe follows

Pan Sauce:

3 cloves garlic, smashed
2 ribs celery, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1 Spanish onion, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1/2 fennel bulb, cut into 1/4-inch dice
8 cups chicken stock
2 cups dry white wine
2 bay leaves
Kosher salt

Directions

Pan Sauce:

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

For the pork:

1. In a small bowl, combine the garlic, rosemary, sage and crushed red pepper with 1/2 cup olive oil.

2. Sprinkle the pork generously with salt and brush both sides with the olive oil herb paste.

3. Stand the pork rack up and curl it around so that the two ends meet; be sure that the thick meaty part of the pork is on the inside.

4. Secure the roast by tying it twice around the outside of the roast with twine.

5. Place the pork in a large roasting pan fitted with a pizza pan tray and stuff the center of the pork with the Pear and Chestnut Stuffing. (There will be leftover stuffing. Place the leftover stuffing in a baking dish and cook for 35 minutes at 350 degrees F.)

For the pan sauce:

1. Place the garlic and diced veggies around the pork.

2. Add half the chicken stock, the wine and bay leaves to the pan. Sprinkle everything with salt.

3. Cover the pork bones with aluminum foil to prevent the bones from burning.

4. Place the pork in the oven. Roast until the pork is starting to brown, about 30 minutes.

5. Turn the oven down to 325 degrees F.

6. Roast the pork for 2 1/2 more hours, basting the pork occasionally.

7. Rotate the pork a couple of times during the cooking time. If the liquid level reduces, replace it with the remaining stock.

8. When the pork is cooked to the proper doneness - an instant-read thermometer should read 140 to 145 degrees F - remove it from the oven.

9. Carefully transfer the pork to a serving platter and cover it loosely with aluminum foil. Let the pork rest for 20 to 25 minutes.

10. Bring the pan juices to a boil. Taste and re-season if needed. Blend the veggies if desired to create a smoother sauce. I also like to leave them in.

To serve:

1. Remove the twine. Scoop out the stuffing and cut the pork in between the bones to create chops. Top with pan sauce.

Chestnut and Pear Stuffing

Ingredients

Extra-virgin olive oil
8 ounces slab bacon, cut into 1/4-inch dice
4 ribs celery, cut into 1/4-inch dice
2 Spanish onions, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1/4 fennel bulb, cut into 1/4-inch dice
Kosher salt
4 sprigs rosemary, picked and finely chopped
3 cloves garlic, smashed and finely chopped
8 ounces peeled chestnuts, coarsely chopped
3/4 cup dried cranberries
4 Anjou pears, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch dice
2 cups dry white wine
12 cups cubed crustless, stale sourdough or peasant bread
4 cups chicken stock, warmed

Directions

1. Coat a wide, straight-sided pan with olive oil and add the bacon.

2. Bring the pan to a medium heat and let the bacon get brown and crispy.

3. Add the celery, onions and fennel and season with salt.

4. Cook the veggies until they get soft and very aromatic, 8 to10 minutes.

5. Add the rosemary and garlic and cook for 1 to 2 minutes more.

6. Toss in the chestnuts, cranberries and pears, and stir to combine.

7. Add the wine and let it reduce by half.

8. Put the bread in a large mixing bowl and add the cooked veggie mixture to the bread.

9. Stir to combine and douse the bread with half the stock.

10. Use your hands to combine the bread, veggies and stock. Add more stock when/if needed to really saturate the bread.

11. Season with salt and taste it to make sure it is delicious.

Recipe courtesy of Anne Burrell

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/crown-roast-of-pork-recipe.html?oc=linkback

today is fun facts about names day Fun Facts About Names Day encourages you to learn about the historical meanings and influences behind your name and the names of your friends and families. Uncover historical and religious influences, who you were named after, and see how name trends have changed over generations!

today is cereal day. Cereal (at least, in terms of breakfast cereal) is a surprisingly modern invention. Dating back to colonial America, cereal has become an incredibly popular way to start the day. Why not celebrate Cereal Day by trying a new breakfast cereal! (as aan aside - cereal is a life saver - i would starve if it wasn't for cereal - it is good anytime.)

today is be heard day. re you a small business owner, entrepreneur, or other local company who may find it difficult to compete against the large chain stores, or other, bigger businesses? Are you struggling to be heard? Here is your chance to find your voice and shout out your worth on Be Heard Day!

For, this day was created for the likes of you  celebrating local business people and giving them a chance to promote themselves through the use of low-cost, high-tech marketing gems such as Facebook, Pinterest, and YouTube. You can find all sorts of creative ways to give your business or idea that much-needed promotional boost  why not take the plunge and allow your voice to sing above the rest? This is the day when potential customers will be looking out for that special product or idea that is perhaps only available from yougo for it, and be heard!

What were the Secret Service code names for Ronald and Nancy Reagan?

Renegade and Renaissance
Lancer and Lace
Searchlight and Starlight
Rawhide and Rainbow

In medieval France, unfaithful wives were made to chase a chicken through town naked.

March 7
1956 - Bryan Cranston
1950 - Franco Harris

March 7, 1876
Alexander Graham Bell received a patent for the telephone.

Answer: The United States Secret Service uses code names for U.S. presidents, first ladies, and other prominent persons and locations. The Secret Service code name for Ronald Reagan was Rawhide. Nancy Reagan's Secret Service code name was Rainbow. The use of such names was originally for security purposes and dates to a time when sensitive electronic communications were not routinely encrypted; today, the names simply serve for purposes of brevity, clarity, and tradition.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


I'm glad that it was nothing more major than a sting or allergic reaction to something. Poor Sydney, he's a mess. lolol


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our temperature is almost sixty in late morning. What a treat. I have all the bedroom windows open. Just wish I had a clothesline. It would be a perfect day for hanging out bedding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad dear Sydney o.k. Your vet is a special lady.
Bonnie, having lived in NY I know Spring fever too! Happy almost Spring.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Crown roast used to be a popular dinner party dish here, but it was always made with lamb as far as I know.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Crown roast used to be a popular dinner party dish here, but it was always made with lamb as far as I know.


That's what I always thought too. I've never seen it made with pork, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.&#128077;

Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a tv license? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If you like that then look out for DR Thorne just started here last night and is another tv series from that era by the same person
> Personally I wish he would stop making these shows as I'm not a fan
> We seem to be inundated with very similar shows at the moment
> Between them , soaps and so called reality shows I really begrudge paying for a tv licence for something I don't watch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about color. wouldn't that make an exceptional stripping yarn? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons and tons of soft soothing energy cathy - one day at a time is the way to go - hopefully something will show up for dd. it was pretty stressful when she was there before and i suppose there is no reason to think she would be easier to live with this time. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, gosh its been busy here. I feel like a wet rag that has been through the wringer! Its been a rough couple of weeks with DD being so ill. She is very slowly getting better buy is pretty washed out. On top of that I had a cousin stay over the weekend until today.... from England to NZ where her daughter and family live then to me to see us and also my mum. So it was pretty hectic 3 days.... again. It was lovely to see her though but heartbreaking to see her leave mum.. cousin was pretty upset coz she probably wont see mum again.
> The owner of the place where my DD shares with her friend is selling the unit.... I think they have another month to work out what they are going to do. I am HOPING that they still want to share together and manage to get somewhere else. Or else.... I gather that DD would be coming back here. Which would be fine and she could save some money HOWEVER as a lot of you remember it was really stressful when she was here before. And stress is something I have had enough of. :roll:
> 
> Sooo I am trying really hard to just do one day at a time or else I will send myself nuts with worrying.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sonja - thank you for sharing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go do something nice for yourself cathy - you need to treat yourself gently for the next several days. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I am mentally worn down and out at the moment. I think we are to have 32C tomorrow with humidity which is what I dont like. Oh well.
> 
> Sleep well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just know we are here for you melody as you go through the day getting things done that need done. good luck on the apt shopping. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning all 9:30am and Gage is gone to school. Went off without a hitch. I am having a hot chocolate and relaxing. Need to get some calls made before I get a shower and go look at Apts.
> 
> Sorry not commenting much but I am still here👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sydney lucked out big time when he came to live with you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about 52° here but feels damp - would love having the door and windows open - just not time yet. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Our temperature is almost sixty in late morning. What a treat. I have all the bedroom windows open. Just wish I had a clothesline. It would be a perfect day for hanging out bedding.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


Well done Mel, and just across from Gage's school sounds perfect. Give Greg some time and space and I'm sure he will talk in his own good time.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is a tv license? --- sam


It is an annual fee we all pay in the UK to fund the BBC, which is a public service channel, and carries no commercial advertising, nor does it receive direct government subsidies. It is a criminal offence to receive TV transmissions here, even if you only watch commercial channels, unless you have paid the licence fee. At the moment, it is possible to get around this if you only watch online, but there is talk of changing the law to bring online viewing within the scope of the law.

It is a controversial area, but my view is that it is a small price to pay for having a significant part of our broadcasting service which is indebted neither to government nor to big business.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really feel bad for both of you melody - i think this is something neither of you want - but for some reason it is not working. i am all for your getting your own place - i think that is important to do right now. i am just hoping that sometime in the future things can be worked out that you can be closer than you are now - maybe not living together bu still closer - maybe best friends is the best way to describe it. i could have been phyllis's best friend but she would none of it - maybe that is not the way seperation and divorce is the way to go. i just know my heart aches for both you and greg. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


Oh, dear, that must have been really worrying, especially so soon after losing your poor cat for no obvious reason. I do remember one of my dogs having a similar problem, many moons ago, long before Benadryl, and then, too, the vet suggested it was a bite. I am glad it cleared up quickly and that all will go well for Sydney on Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if that space is available to rent. wow - what a view. i would have a small table at the window with a comfy chair - room for coffee, knitting and me. thanks for sharing kate.

he is so cute - look at that smile. just for grandma i bet. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stay strong dear Melody. I am praying this apartment will be the one. It sounds perfect for the two of you. Will you be able to say where you are until it is available?



gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do agree - and i love the no advertising. for an hour show here i have an idea the advertising takes close to a quarter of the time. drives me crazy. that is why i record and watch later so i can skip through the ads. i agree - i wouldn't mind paying the fee either. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> It is an annual fee we all pay in the UK to fund the BBC, which is a public service channel, and carries no commercial advertising, nor does it receive direct government subsidies. It is a criminal offence to receive TV transmissions here, even if you only watch commercial channels, unless you have paid the licence fee. At the moment, it is possible to get around this if you only watch online, but there is talk of changing the law to bring online viewing within the scope of the law.
> 
> It is a controversial area, but my view is that it is a small price to pay for having a significant part of our broadcasting service which is indebted neither to government nor to big business.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Luke is just as cute as ever. I just love his smile!


KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Lovely pics Kate, both the view and Luke. Big boy on his bike, he's always smiling.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


That sounds like a good place. It sounds as if Greg may be beginning to come to some understanding of the situation he has got you all into. A bit more time for reflection will not do any harm at all. Meanwhile, stay safe and stay strong!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is an annual fee we all pay in the UK to fund the BBC, which is a public service channel, and carries no commercial advertising, nor does it receive direct government subsidies. It is a criminal offence to receive TV transmissions here, even if you only watch commercial channels, unless you have paid the licence fee. At the moment, it is possible to get around this if you only watch online, but there is talk of changing the law to bring online viewing within the scope of the law.
> 
> Unless you're old, from the age of 75 it's free! One of the perks of getting old!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about color. wouldn't that make an exceptional stripping yarn? --- sam


Strip/ stripe ?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > It is an annual fee we all pay in the UK to fund the BBC, which is a public service channel, and carries no commercial advertising, nor does it receive direct government subsidies. It is a criminal offence to receive TV transmissions here, even if you only watch commercial channels, unless you have paid the licence fee. At the moment, it is possible to get around this if you only watch online, but there is talk of changing the law to bring online viewing within the scope of the law.
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strip/ stripe ?


Yes, I was intrigued by the possibilities of stripping yarns!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> go do something nice for yourself cathy - you need to treat yourself gently for the next several days. --- sam


I second. Let us know what you choose. Me, I'd choose spa at gymn, walk with Maya, hike with friend, trip to Death Valley which is having super year for flowers but will dry out soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, praying you can get apartment you want. I'll bet all our prayer warriors will be on this.
Kate, there's our Luke, handsome as ever.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, I agree, small price to pay for really great programs. Course by this December I wouldn't have to pay.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Mel, 
I hope you are able to get that apartment. It sounds like it is perfect for you and Gage.

WI Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


 :thumbup: Sounds like a nice apartment, hope you can swing it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


What a great view & what a wonderful photo of Luke, he's so cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i do agree - and i love the no advertising. for an hour show here i have an idea the advertising takes close to a quarter of the time. drives me crazy. that is why i record and watch later so i can skip through the ads. i agree - i wouldn't mind paying the fee either. --- sam


What if you didn't use it would you still want to pay a fee . Here in the uk if you have a TVs that works even though you might only watch DVDs or sky channels that you already pay for , you still have to pay for a tv licence 
A lady near me watches no tv at all just watches videos yet has to pay for a tv licence why ? .i can't remember the last time I watched BBC ( the reason we pay the fee ) but I still have to pay the licence . I think people should have a choice like every other country . If you want them channels ok pay the fee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I second. Let us know what you choose. Me, I'd choose spa at gymn, walk with Maya, hike with friend, trip to Death Valley which is having super year for flowers but will dry out soon.


I saw a post on Facebook about how Death Valley is blooming so beautifully this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have no TV liscence but have to pay deerly for the privilege of watching TV. Which really irritates me when it's so full of commercials!
I haven't watch BBC until a couple of nights ago when we were at DHs cousins. We watch Mrs Browns sons. Have you seen it? It was pretty raunchy but so funny!
I didn't get the window painted this morning, apparently the mould spray must sit 24 hrs before I paint over it so I will have to wait until tomorrow. I fixed a whole bunch of paint chips in the walls, have them sanded & primed so can paint them tomorrow too. I have found if you fix & prime & paint only the tiny spots, most time you can get away without painting the entire wall. I use Qtips to paint the tiny spots only instead of a paint brush.
I have rice pudding baking for supper,comfort food,

I have a basket of clothes waiting to be folded so better get to it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, gosh its been busy here. I feel like a wet rag that has been through the wringer! Its been a rough couple of weeks with DD being so ill. She is very slowly getting better buy is pretty washed out. On top of that I had a cousin stay over the weekend until today.... from England to NZ where her daughter and family live then to me to see us and also my mum. So it was pretty hectic 3 days.... again. It was lovely to see her though but heartbreaking to see her leave mum.. cousin was pretty upset coz she probably wont see mum again.
> The owner of the place where my DD shares with her friend is selling the unit.... I think they have another month to work out what they are going to do. I am HOPING that they still want to share together and manage to get somewhere else. Or else.... I gather that DD would be coming back here. Which would be fine and she could save some money HOWEVER as a lot of you remember it was really stressful when she was here before. And stress is something I have had enough of. :roll:
> 
> Sooo I am trying really hard to just do one day at a time or else I will send myself nuts with worrying.
> ...


Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit . 
Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life 
I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, nothing here last night but cloud - couldn't even see the moon. As Luke left he said, "Where's the moon?" then yelled, "Moon!" as though it would respond and appear!


Luke's back . Does he smile all the time because every picture I've seen he always has a lovely smile on his face . He must be a very happy boy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thank you, I did have a wonderful time. Afternoon tea is always a treat but what made this extra special was the venue. About 25 years ago the hospital in central London where I did my nurse training was closed. The hospital was re-built on a site further out of town and the building on Hyde Park Corner sold and re-opened a few years later as a swanky hotel. Ever since then I have wanted to go in there just to have a look around. Yesterday was my chance! It was extremely luxurious (not like in my day) and completely unrecognisable but still brought back a lot of memories. DS#2 and I had a wonderful tea there in beautiful surroundings with a piano tinkling in the background. Oh how times change!


That's sounds lovely just like in the movies.  
Were the memories happy ones I hope so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You lucky, lucky girl!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


We were lucky and they were beautiful to watch


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What if you didn't use it would you still want to pay a fee . Here in the uk if you have a TVs that works even though you might only watch DVDs or sky channels that you already pay for , you still have to pay for a tv licence
> A lady near me watches no tv at all just watches videos yet has to pay for a tv licence why ? .i can't remember the last time I watched BBC ( the reason we pay the fee ) but I still have to pay the licence . I think people should have a choice like every other country . If you want them channels ok pay the fee


There are lots of services we pay for, which we may not personally use - education, if we have no children, health services, when we are perfectly well, and so on. I don't watch much TV, but probably watch more BBC than any other channel, and I certainly listen to the BBC radio service very regularly, something which is paid for by the licence fee, even if you are not required to have a licence to listen to it. Then there is the website, again outside the scope of the fee, but dependent upon it. I really am not being paid by the BBC to say this, but I do think even without watching the programmes very often, it gives good value. You only have to look at the newspapers, dancing to the tune of their wealthy masters, to begin to think that there is value in having a source of news free from that sort of influence.

OK, I am stepping down from my soapbox right this minute! :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just know my heart aches for both you and greg. --- sam


From within my own family circle, Sam, I know what you mean.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have no TV liscence but have to pay deerly for the privilege of watching TV. Which really irritates me when it's so full of commercials!
> I haven't watch BBC until a couple of nights ago when we were at DHs cousins. We watch Mrs Browns sons. Have you seen it? It was pretty raunchy but so funny!
> 
> Mrs Brown's Boys is one of the few shows that I can sit here watching on my own and laugh out loud!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I was intrigued by the possibilities of stripping yarns!


Do you really want to go down that road, Chris? You know Sam will go off on a tangent you hadn't counted on, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


Glad you got to see DS today. I'm sure he really wanted to come yesterday but probably better for him that he waited a day. Good to hear that the coughing was not so bad.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have no TV liscence but have to pay deerly for the privilege of watching TV. Which really irritates me when it's so full of commercials!
> I haven't watch BBC until a couple of nights ago when we were at DHs cousins. We watch Mrs Browns sons. Have you seen it? It was pretty raunchy but so funny!
> I didn't get the window painted this morning, apparently the mould spray must sit 24 hrs before I paint over it so I will have to wait until tomorrow. I fixed a whole bunch of paint chips in the walls, have them sanded & primed so can paint them tomorrow too. I have found if you fix & prime & paint only the tiny spots, most time you can get away without painting the entire wall. I use Qtips to paint the tiny spots only instead of a paint brush.
> I have rice pudding baking for supper,comfort food,
> ...


That must have been 'Mrs Brown's Boys'. That is one of those programmes that really divides people. Personally, I cannot bear it, just not my sort of humour at all, but I know lots of people, in all other ways quite sensible, who think it is hilarious, so what do I know? I can't bear rice pudding either, so there is clearly something wrong with me! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Do you really want to go down that road, Chris? You know Sam will go off on a tangent you hadn't counted on, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are right. Let's not go there!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right. Let's not go there!


Yes, agreed cos Sam will as always be on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you got to see DS today and he is coughing less.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


The important thing is that he wanted to see you. All the cards and flowers stuff is irrelevant. I assume you are over your sickness, which is good. The reduced coughing sounds very positive, so let's hope things are going well for him at last. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> There are lots of services we pay for, which we may not personally use - education, if we have no children, health services, when we are perfectly well, and so on. I don't watch much TV, but probably watch more BBC than any other channel, and I certainly listen to the BBC radio service very regularly, something which is paid for by the licence fee, even if you are not required to have a licence to listen to it. Then there is the website, again outside the scope of the fee, but dependent upon it. I really am not being paid by the BBC to say this, but I do think even without watching the programmes very often, it gives good value. You only have to look at the newspapers, dancing to the tune of their wealthy masters, to begin to think that there is value in having a source of news free from that sort of
> 
> OK, I am stepping down from my soapbox right this minute! :XD: :XD:


I'm on the same soap box as you regarding this, but am stepping down too as we all have our own opinions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Sarah finds other accommodations soon & doesn't have to come back to you. Nice to have company from far away. I can understand her thinking about her last visit with your mom, I was that way on my last visit with my moms brother who was like a second Dad to me. I visited him when he was sick & knew he would be gone by my next visit.
> 
> Melody, good luck apartment hunting.
> 
> ...


I do miss the snow . It's been another lovely day here today again , had a few in a row now although yesterday was weird because the sun was out all day then as soon as it went down the weather changed and it started snowing thankfully it didn't lay . I might miss the snow in winter but not now Spring is on its way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


 Poor Sydney glad he's alright now .It must have been very worrying to see him like that . You have a very nice vet to take the time to help you even though she was busy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

either one - actually i hope everyone realized i meant striping. --- sam

-


Lurker 2 said:


> Strip/ stripe ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really need to watch my spelling. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I was intrigued by the possibilities of stripping yarns!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. here public television is funded by lots of grants from mega rich people and also from the people that watch - they do a money raising telethon every so often. i like some of the things on public television but not all. i have contributed once or twice. we have a cable bill which is large enough. i do pay for my part but it is still expensive. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What if you didn't use it would you still want to pay a fee . Here in the uk if you have a TVs that works even though you might only watch DVDs or sky channels that you already pay for , you still have to pay for a tv licence
> A lady near me watches no tv at all just watches videos yet has to pay for a tv licence why ? .i can't remember the last time I watched BBC ( the reason we pay the fee ) but I still have to pay the licence . I think people should have a choice like every other country . If you want them channels ok pay the fee


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just started getting visuals - oh my. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Do you really want to go down that road, Chris? You know Sam will go off on a tangent you hadn't counted on, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, agreed cos Sam will as always be on the wrong side of the road.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> there is no doubt in our mind that you should win the award. there are not many employees like you and they know it. congrats on the nomination.
> 
> gallbladder surgery is almost day surgery anymore - sending dh tons of healing energy to start the healing. --- sam


We are hoping for outpatient surgery and an easy recovery. He sees the surgeon tomorrow to discuss what is going on and what solution will be given to him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I was intrigued by the possibilities of stripping yarns!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm wide awake , the skies are clear and there is a possibility of the northern lights coming out to play again so fingers crossed I might get lucky again , although they do say they won't be as strong as last night


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> either one - actually i hope everyone realized i meant striping. --- sam
> 
> -


I knew what you meant, but it does sound interesting to have stripping yarn. I love yarns that have some personality as it makes the knitting process more exciting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake , the skies are clear and there is a possibility of the northern lights coming out to play again so fingers crossed I might get lucky again , although they do say they won't be as strong as last night


I'm on my way!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> The important thing is that he wanted to see you. All the cards and flowers stuff is irrelevant. I assume you are over your sickness, which is good. The reduced coughing sounds very positive, so let's hope things are going well for him at last. :thumbup:


The coughing seems to come and go . Tonight he hardly coughed at all so hopefully he can get some sleep and get some strength built up before Thursday's round of chemo knocks him back again


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I second. Let us know what you choose. Me, I'd choose spa at gymn, walk with Maya, hike with friend, trip to Death Valley which is having super year for flowers but will dry out soon.


I saw a video on facebook that showed the beautiful flowers. I can only imagine how much nicer it is for you and others who visit there frequently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


I do hope that you can get something nice that you can afford. I will keep you and Gage in my prayers. The girl with cancer is doing well so far. She is done with chemo and is doing radiation currently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...Luke looks so grown up on his bike. What beautiful grandchildren you have. I know that you are enjoying them so very much.

Julie...I am glad that you were able to work out some of your expenses so that you could continue to have internet services. 

Gwen...So glad that you could get help for Sydney and get him feeling well once again.

Our 8 inches of snow have been melting today. What is left is so dirty and ugly so I am glad that it is melting away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been 'Mrs Brown's Boys'. That is one of those programmes that really divides people. Personally, I cannot bear it, just not my sort of humour at all, but I know lots of people, in all other ways quite sensible, who think it is hilarious, so what do I know? I can't bear rice pudding either, so there is clearly something wrong with me! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Oh well, just to be difficult I don't like Mrs Brown's Boys, but I love rice pudding, when it is thick and creamy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> either one - actually i hope everyone realized i meant striping. --- sam
> 
> -


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


I'm glad your son is feeling better & the cough is better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kate...Luke looks so grown up on his bike. What beautiful grandchildren you have. I know that you are enjoying them so very much.
> 
> Julie...I am glad that you were able to work out some of your expenses so that you could continue to have internet services.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary/Pacer
It would have been a long hard road without the kindness of so many, and one in particular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


This drawing seems to be coming along quite fast- looks like it is going to be spectacular.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> did you take a picture of the logo? --- sam


I didn't do that yet. I will see if I can do that this week. It is quite artistic and incorporates his first and last name.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This drawing seems to be coming along quite fast- looks like it is going to be spectacular.


Thanks. I love to watch the process he goes through to develop his pictures. I know what it is suppose to look like and I love what he has chosen to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, that horse is amazing, so detailed. Amazing he starts with the eye & works out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mary/Pacer
> It would have been a long hard road without the kindness of so many, and one in particular.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, that horse is amazing, so detailed. Amazing he starts with the eye & works out.


If he doesn't like the eye then he won't go on from there. That is even more amazing for him as he doesn't like eye contact with people. I wonder if he finds some sort of comfort through the eyes of animals as he seems to get personality through the eyes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, the horse is so proud and spirited, even at this stage. Bravo, Matthew.
Hosting knitting this week so waxed living room floor today. Maya and I had half hour walk. 55F and windy. Wore long sleeves, fleece vest, nylon windbreaker and hat. Still fun to be out and see cloud comforter on Sierras and dark storm clouds overhead.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The horse is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow such a talent for drawing, the horse is stunning.
I love rice pudding, and Mrs Browns Boys is hilarious, but very naughty too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I will let Matthew know that he is getting wonderful compliments on the horse drawing. He likes it when I share it here. I shared a link with Dianna so that she could hopefully see it as well. I will check to see if she comments on it somewhere otherwise I will find another way of sharing it with her. We will attempt to sell this drawing at the art competition. If it does not sell, Matthew has already asked for permission to do something special with it. Of course he has my blessings on his decision. 

I am starting to nod off which means it is time for some sleep.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice...we will try every thing. We live in an area where there are many folks with children and dogs. Having our dog go crazy at every encounter and scaring people is not acceptable. Indoors she is a dear dog.


Swedenme said:


> Awww Mia is innocent she doesn't bark nasty she is just saying hello in a bossy way . She might be anxious when she sees other dogs
> Mishka got nipped by another dog when she was a puppy and after that went through a stage of barking and snarling at all dogs . I just held her at the collar and stroked her ears at the same time gently telling her to be a good dog as we passed other dogs and a treat if she was . Took a while but she got there . She still gets nervous when there are a few dogs but she doesn't bark at them any more thank goodness


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What awesome photos - thank you for sharing. I have never seen anything like it. Wow!


Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read up to page 28.

DD and I made sushi tonight and I ate too much (no surprise there!). Someone is coming to look at the oven tomorrow afternoon, so hoping we will be "back in business" by tomorrow night.

Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred kitty. Hugs to you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how exciting! Congratulations on the nomination, hopefully they will tell you when the surgery is going to be and it won't be the same day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad the benadryl did the trick for your baby!


Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pork recipe Sam. I enjoy Anne Burrell. Did you ever notice she growls!


thewren said:


> Monday 7 March '16
> 
> today is crown roast of pork day. The name Crown Roast of Pork refers to a dish made by placing two sets of pork ribs on their sides with the bones pointing upward and arranging them into a circle. This makes the ribs resemble the pointy bits on a crown. Though it looks odd if you havent had it before, it can be quite an impressive dish! The origins of Crown Roast of Pork Day are unfortunately unknown.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you found an apt you like. One step at a time, Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!


KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


Hopefully everything will work out with the apartment. 
Glad that Greg was thoughtful enough to say he wasn't ready to talk yet, and it is good that he was worried, shows some maturity.
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Lovely! 
Awe, Luke is such a cutie!
We need some new pics of Seth from Caren too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I was intrigued by the possibilities of stripping yarns!


:shock: 
So if you make a sweater with it, it will take itself off? LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> So if you make a sweater with it, it will take itself off? LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Kaye Jo.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, just to be difficult I don't like Mrs Brown's Boys, but I love rice pudding, when it is thick and creamy!


That's me too, Julie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Kaye Jo.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, nothing here last night but cloud - couldn't even see the moon. As Luke left he said, "Where's the moon?" then yelled, "Moon!" as though it would respond and appear!


~~~cute!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Way to go Kaye Jo!!! 
The horse drawing is amazing!! There is so much energy showing up already. It is touching!! 
I am so happy Mel that you found an apt, hope it works out. And so happy Gage went off to school a happy little boy. 
Luke is still so cute and looks pretty proud on that bike. 
Our weather is amazing, 66 degrees today, I went to work without a coat!! And the next two weeks look great. And my second March on here we had over thirty inches of snow just in March alone. But it all averages out somewhere so could end up having a lot of moisture at. Rain would be nice.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I am mentally worn down and out at the moment. I think we are to have 32C tomorrow with humidity which is what I dont like. Oh well.
> 
> Sleep well.


~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!

Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's me too, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you, I did have a wonderful time. Afternoon tea is always a treat but what made this extra special was the venue. About 25 years ago the hospital in central London where I did my nurse training was closed. The hospital was re-built on a site further out of town and the building on Hyde Park Corner sold and re-opened a few years later as a swanky hotel. Ever since then I have wanted to go in there just to have a look around. Yesterday was my chance! It was extremely luxurious (not like in my day) and completely unrecognisable but still brought back a lot of memories. DS#2 and I had a wonderful tea there in beautiful surroundings with a piano tinkling in the background. Oh how times change!


~~~What a treat for you! SO glad yo had the opportunity!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, the horse drawing is coming along amazingly well. I envy you your talent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


So glad that you got to see him today and that his cough is lessening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


Oh Matthew! It's beautiful, even at this stage, it's so beautiful, I'm crying, probably partly because of the though of June, but I can't wait to feel the emotion of the finished piece.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's amazing how he can just start with the eye and work out without even a vague outline drawn to start with. Look forward to seeing the finshed picture.


~~~Ditto....I find it fascinating that he starts with the eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David headed out to Michigan this morning, I managed to get the Tom Thumb sugar snap peas planted, they are dwarf plants, only 8-9 inches so put them in a pot. It rained most of the day, so the rest of the peas will have to wait to be planted outside. 
I did get a bunch of clothes put away in my closet area in the basement. 
I know that I did get a few other things accomplished, I just can't remember right now what they were. lol
Oh well. I'm caught up so guess I'll work on my puzzle, watch a movie, and knit. 
Have a great evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Kaye Jo.


 :lol: I try. lol


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> So if you make a sweater with it, it will take itself off? LOL


😂😂😂😂😂😂👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 laughed out loud when I read this !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Way to go Kaye Jo!!!
> The horse drawing is amazing!! There is so much energy showing up already. It is touching!!
> I am so happy Mel that you found an apt, hope it works out. And so happy Gage went off to school a happy little boy.
> Luke is still so cute and looks pretty proud on that bike.
> Our weather is amazing, 66 degrees today, I went to work without a coat!! And the next two weeks look great. And my second March on here we had over thirty inches of snow just in March alone. But it all averages out somewhere so could end up having a lot of moisture at. Rain would be nice.


It poured rain here all afternoon after about 2pm, the dogs weren't impressed, don't know if it's still raining out there or not, by about 6 it was just sprinkling. It was so nice in the 70's Fri, Sat, and Sun, then today it was only 53, what a bummer. lol But that being said, it is better than 35 and snow.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow I'm caught up this week to&#129299;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Now to figure out my next project


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: treasure that support system!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


~~~Sounds like you got a good place. Right by the school is fantastic! New kitchen, new bathroom....all sounds good. Can you wait until April 1st? Bright is a good thing...helps the spirits! :thumbup:

Kinda' sounds like Greg is getting serious about his behavior....he's thinking things through??? could be good...it is a first step. Wishing the best for all!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


~~~Both pictures are fabulous! Luke has such a glorious smile! Can't get any better than that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


I really like your hot pads. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Do you really want to go down that road, Chris? You know Sam will go off on a tangent you hadn't counted on, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~ :XD: :XD: oooo....I can see lots of fun comin'!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, agreed cos Sam will as always be on the wrong side of the road.


~~~naw.....right is right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

terrific drawing mathew - very lifelike. --- sam



pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry things aren't going well for your family.hope things get sorted out soon.
I was trying to remember, someone else on here had a daughter with kidney stones while pregnant , BobGlory, I think, Your poor DIL, first so sick, now this, hope they can get her fixed up without case distress to the baby.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
> So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!
> 
> Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


Very pretty, nice color combo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really like your hot pads. :thumbup:


So do I.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to all of you and the hopes that some of you issues can be resolved quickly and soon. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
> So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!
> 
> Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful jackie - love the colors. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> The horse is going to be spectacular.


I agree . A spectacular , stunning, beautiful, spirited horse 
I can't wait to see it finished . Well done Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> What awesome photos - thank you for sharing. I have never seen anything like it. Wow!


Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your DD is still safe, and not giving in to the sob stories- been there had that.
> And thanks Marilynn for caring about my situation!
> How are you yourself? Wasn't it you who is nursing a broken arm?


I am well, thanks Julie. Yes I see the surgeon on Wednesday. X Ray first.
Will be an all day trip. Ferry out of here at 8:00 and 7:00 back home. I am looking forward to it. Broke my arm on Jan.23 and have only been out 3 times since then for Dr's appt. and a bit of shopping. My DDIL is taking the day off work to take me.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello mags I've been thinking about you all week and wondering how your daughter was .so glad to hear she is alright . I know it's sad circumstances but it will be nice to have her home for a short while
> I will cross my fingers that it's the last visit about your arm , bones do tend to take a lot longer to mend and heal as we all get older
> Remember as children when we used to bounce back up and keep running or if we did break bones (in my case quite a few ) we got the cast on and kept running nothing seemed to stop us . Wish I still had all that energy and bounce 😄
> I'll stop now before I too write a book


Sonya this is the first bone I have ever broken. My bounce and energy bounced off into the sunset too and forgot to come back😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs.
> 
> ...


Sorry about Alfred Kitty Gwen. We only have one old girl left. She will be 19 this summer. We had her Grandma too and had to have her put down because of cancer when she was 16. For Grandma and Granddaughter they sure didn't get along. We would catch them together though when they thought no one was looking 😺


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Next time you come to Edmonton in summer you should try to get a ride n the one in Stettler, it's not too far from Edmonton & I've heard it's great, one of DHs cousins took her GKs a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.absteamtrain.com/


Thanks Bonnie. That looks like great fun. I like trains too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Marilynn,
> I'm glad your daughter is doing OK.
> I'm sure your DH will understand about the moved furniture, I'm sure he realizes how hard things are for her just now.
> I hope the appointment with your arm is good. H news & you can get back to normal. I agree with Sonja, injuries sure seem to take longer to heal when we're older.


They must take longer Bonnie because it sure aches a lot. My Dr. Thinks I will have to have physio so will find out on Wed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


I love these hot pads you use such beautiful colours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


While i don't like being woken those are well worth being woken up to see-do you often see them as far south as you are?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Now to figure out my next project


I do that finish a project then it takes a while to chose what to do next 
I finished a little outfit yesterday and it's only now I've decided what to do next . Making a little knitted Easter basket with eggs 
I did get a funny look off my youngest yesterday when he saw what I was planning on using as soon as I find the right yarn to go with it 
Rope 😳


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> please let me know what they say - i thought i might try a couple of bath mats with it. --- sam


I heard back Sam and it will be in their next catalogue. Not sure when that is but they seem to come often.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm wide awake , the skies are clear and there is a possibility of the northern lights coming out to play again so fingers crossed I might get lucky again , although they do say they won't be as strong as last night


They were amazingly beautiful in your photos. I don't ever remember seeing them when I was living at home near Manchester, but was probably tucked up in bed (childhood times)


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you find all is well with your arm. it will be good to have daughter home i am sure - i am glad she did not answer the email. --- sam


She is getting texts now Sam wondering if she got the e-mail. I think he realizes he is in do doo for flipping out in front of the Pastor. I don't think she is even reading them all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> While i don't like being woken those are well worth being woken up to see-do you often see them as far south as you are?


I've only seen them twice myself here in England but they are spotted here in the northeast a few times a year


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One handed yet again.Vivk and Brett have gone on their first date for 3 months, Second time only put down by any one but Mum- and last time was Dad.She started grasping things today- after saying yesterday morning she wasn't any where near it! but yesterday afternoon she did try to grab her dummy (pacifer),


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~From me, too! Have wonderful celebrations! :thumbup:


Yes I hope that those that celebrated had a good time. Ours is the 2nd Sunday in May too and Father's Day is the 3rd Sunday in June. A couple of times my b-day and Father's Day have been on the same day.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, sorry to hear about Alfred Kitty. We always miss our furry friends. I
> I had a lovely Mothers Day today. Chris came at 10 and made me tea and toast, then got my sewing machine set up and going, made a roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, roasted veg and yorkshire pud and gravy dinner, with pears and youghurt for dessert. He brought a card too and had brought flowers yesterday. Younger son Tony phoned and had given me an Amazon voucher and card when he came Thursday. They both took me for a meal that night too. So I'm one full and lucky Mum.


You sure do have great sons. You raised them right😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've only seen them twice myself here in England but they are spotted here in the northeast a few times a year


Guess you saw them more in Sweden?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! I am afraid to report my Bronwen usually does nothing for Mother's Day for me- don't see why mothers should be sending a Mother's Day card to their daughters!


I'm sorry Julie. Even a phone call would be welcomed.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Every good wish being sent to all the DD's (and Mel) who are suffering difficult times just now, and healing thoughts to all who need them. Sorry to hear about your cat Gwen, always hard to lose a pet, especially a young one. We were babysitting Caitlin last night, although we weren't called on to do anything as she slept her usual 6.30pm - 6.30am! She is such a good baby - they are very lucky with her, but I think they realise that when they hear all the tales of their friends' babies who don't sleep! Today, being Mothers' Day, I was taken out to lunch by DS#2 and visited by DS#2 and Luke in the evening. A lovely day!


Gorgeous she is😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I send our daughters cards on Mother's Day as do I send a card to our son on Father's Day. I honor that they have reached this distinction. I always hesitate to send one to our daughter who lost two babies and have to be careful what the card says, but she says she's glad someone remembers.


Sometimes if I am going out with the girls I get them each a little plant. They all garden.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye, will look for it.


Beautiful Mia🐶


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you, I did have a wonderful time. Afternoon tea is always a treat but what made this extra special was the venue. About 25 years ago the hospital in central London where I did my nurse training was closed. The hospital was re-built on a site further out of town and the building on Hyde Park Corner sold and re-opened a few years later as a swanky hotel. Ever since then I have wanted to go in there just to have a look around. Yesterday was my chance! It was extremely luxurious (not like in my day) and completely unrecognisable but still brought back a lot of memories. DS#2 and I had a wonderful tea there in beautiful surroundings with a piano tinkling in the background. Oh how times change!


sounds a great thing to do. 
Last time I went back my training hospital while still a hospital it was totally unrecognizable. But still bought back memories as well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A nice day today. Had company for lunch and it was fun to cook a nice meal. Had home-made lasagna, salad, green beans and garlic sticks. For dessert I fixed a DrPepper cake or one could have ice cream or both. It was a simple meal but we had a ton of food. Sent lasagna home with the company. Actually, it was our son and his boys and our computer man. Michael, the computer person is a young single man and he lost his mother a few months ago. He just likes to come over here so he is always welcome. I think he is lonesome. Daughter-in-law was not feeling well so she stayed home.
> Now I need to get the kitchen cleaned. It is sure a lot harder to have company than it was 10 years ago. I dislike my lack of energy and slowness. It takes me so long now to do things I managed quickly in the past.
> I am so pleased that some of our group are in safer places. You know who you are so won't mention names.
> Too bad about your kitty Gwen, Guess you need to go look for another kitten. I really love cats.
> Must run as the maid didn't show up to do the dishes. Oh wait, I don't have a maid. Have a good evening.


Funny my maid is always a "no show" too😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect Bronwen is just forgetful, when it comes to me.


Does she get remembered on Mother's Day? I bet she does.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are probably in a little bit of a state of shock, with it all at this point, you'll be back to the needles in no time.
> Hopefully all your phone calls will get good answers and the apts will work out great.


From me too Melody.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mia is smiling! What a sweet looking furbay.


One of my little grand dogs is a smiler. She shows her bottom teeth when she smiles. My daughter says, "Want to go to Grandma's house?" and she smiles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back, how was your trip to your moms?
> Enjoy your time at Vicky's with Elizabeth.


I rememdered to take a few photos this time-but that sure needs 2 hands!
had a good time, relaxing which was nice.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. Sometimes I watch him drawing and think that the picture is not looking good and then he surprises me at the end. It is fun for me to see the drawings develop. I love that he lets me post in stages for you as well so that you can experience the process rather than just the final piece.


We love seeing them too😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~In my book you have won the award! Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> One handed yet again.Vivk and Brett have gone on their first date for 3 months, Second time only put down by any one but Mum- and last time was Dad.She started grasping things today- after saying yesterday morning she wasn't any where near it! but yesterday afternoon she did try to grab her dummy (pacifer),


Sounds like you are having a delightful time with your granddaughter, if things start happening to delay your move to new home I know who my number 1 suspect would be :lol:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here peas grow well unless we get lots of wet weather & then there is problem with mould. There are lots of field peas grown here too.
> DH doesn't like peas so I don't bother grow regular ones. I grow sweet snap peas, you can eat pod & all or if they are allowed to fill you can shell them. These he will eat in salad & stir fry. I love peas.
> I can't grow Lima beans here, our season is too short but I have bought seeds for a couple of new kinds to try this year-borlotti beans & edame (sp?)soy beans


We love peas too but hate shelling them. I think I will put in some sweet snap peas this year. Grandkids love them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know an ostrich could run - fast? ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/cyclists-chased-by-an-ostrich-the-funniest-thing-you-ll-see-today.htm?utm_source=nl


That was on our news tonight. Who knew😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Guess you saw them more in Sweden?


yes especially when I used to go stay with my auntie , she lived right up near the artic circle


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Out of 3 I had one that cried a lot with very bad colic and 2 that slept all day long . even when my youngest was 3 and went to nursery he would sometimes fall asleep about 5ish and not wake up till the next morning


I was so fortunate. Had 7 babies who all slept well and were healthy.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


WOW!!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, all is well here for now. Had the 2nd echo and now waiting to hear from hospital. Haven't been on much as been focused on 2 big projects, a mystery kal with Melody's Makings, which is becoming a lace back top down cardigan of some sort. Will put up pics after finished. Also started, but not keeping up with the Dishcloth Top in Shirley's wonderful workshops. This on top of my usual charity stuff and life.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how next few pay cycles go as money will be very tight, car rego, 2 tyres 1 puncture repair, 1 replace and hopefully wheel alignment, power bill and water bill, all on top of the usual rent, food, phone, meds and fuel. Think I will be eating hopefully somewhat healthy while on the cheap side. Can get bread cheap if I get to supermarket after 5pm, good for a couple of days, or as toast if frozen. Will be glad to see the quarterly extras come in to help. also pick up some meat this way, which I bring home, break up into smaller parcels and freeze so it stays usable.
> 
> ...


Who said a pizza had to be round😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


Another WOW!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
> So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!
> 
> Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear of all this stress in your life. Poor DDIL, kidney stones is the last thing she needs. I hope they can find a way to manage that problem at least until after baby is born. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and sending hugs for all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


What a great talent, plus a lot of practice, can do with a bit of pencil lead on paper! Tell Matthew I am in awe!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, just to be difficult I don't like Mrs Brown's Boys, but I love rice pudding, when it is thick and creamy!


I love rice pudding but not the skin! So if you like the skin I will sacrifice my portion.....


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


In sounds perfect melody.everything crossed and good mojo vibes speeding their way to you and Gage.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


Wow! Spectacular sunrise!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The coughing seems to come and go . Tonight he hardly coughed at all so hopefully he can get some sleep and get some strength built up before Thursday's round of chemo knocks him back again


Fingers crossed, and prayers that this round of chemo is effective.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Gorgeous view, so serene looking. Luke is a cutie pie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


I like this one even more than the previous hot pad. Shouts Springtime!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been 'Mrs Brown's Boys'. That is one of those programmes that really divides people. Personally, I cannot bear it, just not my sort of humour at all, but I know lots of people, in all other ways quite sensible, who think it is hilarious, so what do I know? I can't bear rice pudding either, so there is clearly something wrong with me! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Something _half_ wrong with me too then - I like rice pudding, but can't stand Mrs Brown's Boys!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


What an amazing talent you have Matthew.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor Sydney glad he's alright now .It must have been very worrying to see him like that . You have a very nice vet to take the time to help you even though she was busy


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


You can feel the movement in it already! What a talent Matthew has. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, just to be difficult I don't like Mrs Brown's Boys, but I love rice pudding, when it is thick and creamy!


You and me also Julie! (Is that grammatically correct? I doubt it! :shock: :lol: )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son is feeling better & the cough is better


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


So pretty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry things aren't going well for your family.hope things get sorted out soon.
> I was trying to remember, someone else on here had a daughter with kidney stones while pregnant , BobGlory, I think, Your poor DIL, first so sick, now this, hope they can get her fixed up without case distress to the baby.


Ditto from me


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


I thought it was a fire too when I looked at it. Beautiful.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do that finish a project then it takes a while to chose what to do next
> I finished a little outfit yesterday and it's only now I've decided what to do next . Making a little knitted Easter basket with eggs
> I did get a funny look off my youngest yesterday when he saw what I was planning on using as soon as I find the right yarn to go with it
> Rope 😳


So when do we get to see a picture of the new outfit? Is this one for a boy?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One handed yet again.Vivk and Brett have gone on their first date for 3 months, Second time only put down by any one but Mum- and last time was Dad.She started grasping things today- after saying yesterday morning she wasn't any where near it! but yesterday afternoon she did try to grab her dummy (pacifer),


Obviously, (like every GK on here) she is very advanced for her age! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I love rice pudding but not the skin! So if you like the skin I will sacrifice my portion.....


I'll have it, I love the skin! I like my rice pudding to have sultanas in it too. :thumbup: However, please stop the food-talk as I'm on another 'starving' day....should really call it fasting, but it feels more like starving! :lol: I didn't weigh myself after coming back from Stobo, but I'm sure I must have put weight on, the food is so good - full english breakfast, 3 course lunch, 3 course dinner, not to mention the wine! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> So when do we get to see a picture of the new outfit? Is this one for a boy?


Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


Sounds wonderful- hope you can get it. And how handy to be across from Gage's school.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Sarah finds other accommodations soon & doesn't have to come back to you. Nice to have company from far away. I can understand her thinking about her last visit with your mom, I was that way on my last visit with my moms brother who was like a second Dad to me. I visited him when he was sick & knew he would be gone by my next visit.
> 
> Melody, good luck apartment hunting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photo, its always interesting to see how different things are than here. As we dont get snow I have never seen a snow blower.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Now that is a view and a half. But how often is it that clear?

I have two hands again. One baby girl has been put down for the night- so to see if she behaves as well for us as for Mum.Signs are good so far.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


I like that wee shoe and it looks very boyish.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'll have it, I love the skin! I like my rice pudding to have sultanas in it too. :thumbup: However, please stop the food-talk as I'm on another 'starving' day....should really call it fasting, but it feels more like starving! :lol: I didn't weigh myself after coming back from Stobo, but I'm sure I must have put weight on, the food is so good - full english breakfast, 3 course lunch, 3 course dinner, not to mention the wine! :shock:


That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead 
My money is on the sandman 😳


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that is a view and a half. But how often is it that clear?
> 
> I have two hands again. One baby girl has been put down for the night- so to see if she behaves as well for us as for Mum.Signs are good so far.


Good luck with the sleeping babe! The photo of Arran has been magnified a bit, but it is usually quite clear. We say if Cumbrae (the smaller island, nearer to us) looks close, then it's going to rain.....and if you can't see it, it is raining!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead
> My money is on the sandman 😳


That thief has visited me too! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


Aaaw poor Sydney, he isnt have a good run of things lately.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


Another cute little outfit. I don't know how you manage to turn them out so quickly. I'd still be on the sewing together stage - the worst part of any knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


The first one looked like a koalas nose! But when you said he always starts with the eye it was clearly not. But now I can see how it was an eye and it looks really good (well what else would we expect fromMatthew?)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you tons and tons of soft soothing energy cathy - one day at a time is the way to go - hopefully something will show up for dd. it was pretty stressful when she was there before and i suppose there is no reason to think she would be easier to live with this time. --- sam


Thanks, I am afraid you would be right with that supposition.

Well today our temp got to 35C but it felt a lot hotter than that with the humidity. At the moment at 9.30pm the weather bureau is saying that it is currently 24c with 87% humidity, no breeze so it is very hot inside.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I was so fortunate. Had 7 babies who all slept well and were healthy.


All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Oh wow, he is just such a gorgeous looking child. Hi Luke


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> So if you make a sweater with it, it will take itself off? LOL


Well as long as it only did it when you wanted to it would be useful- but if it wasn't well behaved ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i really feel bad for both of you melody - i think this is something neither of you want - but for some reason it is not working. i am all for your getting your own place - i think that is important to do right now. i am just hoping that sometime in the future things can be worked out that you can be closer than you are now - maybe not living together bu still closer - maybe best friends is the best way to describe it. i could have been phyllis's best friend but she would none of it - maybe that is not the way seperation and divorce is the way to go. i just know my heart aches for both you and greg. --- sam


Well said Sam. Good luck with everything Melody.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I thought it was a fire too when I looked at it. Beautiful.


It was quite spectacular to see because it went right along the tree line . The colours were a lot stronger than in the picture . Sky sure has been very colourful so far this year when there hasn't been lots of grey cloud around


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That thief has visited me too! :shock:


A busy thief😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am well, thanks Julie. Yes I see the surgeon on Wednesday. X Ray first.
> Will be an all day trip. Ferry out of here at 8:00 and 7:00 back home. I am looking forward to it. Broke my arm on Jan.23 and have only been out 3 times since then for Dr's appt. and a bit of shopping. My DDIL is taking the day off work to take me.😊


As it is coming to Wednesday here- I guess that means you travel your tomorrow- I guess it will be quite a scenic trip, but obviously a very long day. Do you get out quite often in normal circumstances? Glad DDIL can help out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Obviously, (like every GK on here) she is very advanced for her age! :roll: :lol:


Ofcourse they all are. 
Looks like she setttled as haven'theard a peep from here for 40 minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> One handed yet again.Vivk and Brett have gone on their first date for 3 months, Second time only put down by any one but Mum- and last time was Dad.She started grasping things today- after saying yesterday morning she wasn't any where near it! but yesterday afternoon she did try to grab her dummy (pacifer),


This has to be so exciting- daily milestones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll have it, I love the skin! I like my rice pudding to have sultanas in it too. :thumbup: However, please stop the food-talk as I'm on another 'starving' day....should really call it fasting, but it feels more like starving! :lol: I didn't weigh myself after coming back from Stobo, but I'm sure I must have put weight on, the food is so good - full english breakfast, 3 course lunch, 3 course dinner, not to mention the wine! :shock:


We will fight for the skin then- and happy with the sultanas swell.
As for weight I'm not game to get on scales and no thought of starving- just too much right now. Sonya's thief has clearly been busy- wonder if he enyoed the travel down here?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes I hope that those that celebrated had a good time. Ours is the 2nd Sunday in May too and Father's Day is the 3rd Sunday in June. A couple of times my b-day and Father's Day have been on the same day.


Mother's Day here that second Sunday in May, but Father's Day is the first Sunday of September.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I'm sorry Julie. Even a phone call would be welcomed.


They just don't happen, but you learn to live with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Does she get remembered on Mother's Day? I bet she does.


By her children and DH, I believe so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another cute little outfit. I don't know how you manage to turn them out so quickly. I'd still be on the sewing together stage - the worst part of any knitting.


I wish I turned out as quickly- I might get some things finished (would help if I did't keep starting new ones admittedly- but I'm not all that quick a knitter. Th eonly reason I get as much doen as I dois becuase I spend so much time with neeldes and yarn in my hands).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That was on our news tonight. Who knew😊


It was on our broadcast yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I love rice pudding but not the skin! So if you like the skin I will sacrifice my portion.....


 :thumbup: I do love the skin!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This has to be so exciting- daily milestones.


It's a great age for that reason- at no other time will we see such rapid progress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mother's Day here that second Sunday in May, but Father's Day is the first Sunday of September.


Same as here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You and me also Julie! (Is that grammatically correct? I doubt it! :shock: :lol: )


Never sure on that one! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like that wee shoe and it looks very boyish.


ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd better go and get ready for my Bible study tomorrow- didn't get much done during the week and almost forgot tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a great age for that reason- at no other time will we see such rapid progress.


 :thumbup: So nice to have this time with Elizabeth!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have no TV liscence but have to pay deerly for the privilege of watching TV. Which really irritates me when it's so full of commercials!
> I haven't watch BBC until a couple of nights ago when we were at DHs cousins. We watch Mrs Browns sons. Have you seen it? It was pretty raunchy but so funny!
> I didn't get the window painted this morning, apparently the mould spray must sit 24 hrs before I paint over it so I will have to wait until tomorrow. I fixed a whole bunch of paint chips in the walls, have them sanded & primed so can paint them tomorrow too. I have found if you fix & prime & paint only the tiny spots, most time you can get away without painting the entire wall. I use Qtips to paint the tiny spots only instead of a paint brush.
> I have rice pudding baking for supper,comfort food,
> ...


Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.

Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


I am glad you saw him finally. And great that his coughing isnt as bad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


That was very nice of them to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


Looks very pretty, another excellent job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I like that wee shoe and it looks very boyish.


Thank you Kate and boyish was what I was trying to achieve


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Another cute little outfit. I don't know how you manage to turn them out so quickly. I'd still be on the sewing together stage - the worst part of any knitting.


Thank you . Top down cardigans and sleeves knit in the round , no sewing apart from buttons. I even made my own shorts in the round just needed a couple of stitches . So my kind of knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


You were one lucky person then Caren .it is nice when they sleep extra nice when you must have been rushed of your feet all day with 7 
Did you have a nice time in America ?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely!
> Awe, Luke is such a cutie!
> We need some new pics of Seth from Caren too.


I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 38 time to try and sleep


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You were one lucky person then Caren .it is nice when they sleep extra nice when you must have been rushed of your feet all day with 7
> Did you have a nice time in America ?


Yes I was very lucky. My bunch are spread out, almost like having three seperate families. I am glad they are all close except for in age.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Top down cardigans and sleeves knit in the round , no sewing apart from buttons. I even made my own shorts in the round just needed a couple of stitches . So my kind of knitting


Definitely my kind of knittimg.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


What a sad story but what a generous gesture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


Great photo Caren. Is that James sitting next to you? Hope you had a good trip, I bet the family were all pleased to see you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


The apartment sounds nice and that you're right across from Gage's school. Do you have other public transportation available for you to get to grocery store, etc. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


What a cutie and is just full of joy to look at that face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


What a cutie and is just full of joy to look at that face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's about 52° here but feels damp - would love having the door and windows open - just not time yet. --- sam


It's supposed to get up to 70 degrees today so will open up our house - maybe you'll get this weather tomorrow.

I have to check the bulbs that I planted last Fall --- with this warm weather, they just may begin peeking through.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are hoping for outpatient surgery and an easy recovery. He sees the surgeon tomorrow to discuss what is going on and what solution will be given to him.


That's good news - I hope it goes okay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great photo Caren. Is that James sitting next to you? Hope you had a good trip, I bet the family were all pleased to see you.


Yes it is. We had a wonderful trip thank.you. The family were very pleased and all liked James including the cats and dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The coughing seems to come and go . Tonight he hardly coughed at all so hopefully he can get some sleep and get some strength built up before Thursday's round of chemo knocks him back again


That's a wish from all of us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


Great picture Caren . 
Is that it then for your iPhone or will you be able to get it working again 
Hope so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


Such a sad story Cathy . But glad Brendan o Carrol and his crew heard and donated the money . I know the money won't replace the mother but it will help the father look after his children


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks very pretty, another excellent job.


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's supposed to get up to 70 degrees today so will open up our house - maybe you'll get this weather tomorrow.
> 
> I have to check the bulbs that I planted last Fall --- with this warm weather, they just may begin peeking through.


I'm looking forward to seeing how your flower beds turn out


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.&#128077; 

Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off. 

I have been told we can stay here til we get a place. I am thinking positive about this apt. I have all the paperwork gathered they required just waiting for Mother in law to get money transferred to my account. Hopefully this morning
Then I will go today to drop all off at the apt so hopefully I will be first to get stuff hand in. They are painting and putting in new floors there as well. In the master bedroom there is a walk in closet. I don't have many clothes that need hanging so it will become my walk in yarn vault. Woot woot.&#128513; 

Saw Bella is back in hospital and have sent prayers and positive thoughts. Poor little angel.

Kate your newest picture of Luke is the sweetest thing.

Seeing the honorary nieces and nephews puts a smile on my face. I am missing my Deuce but I know he is alright. Where we are staying they have 12 cat's and a dog. So bringing him here was not an option. I know he will be happy to see us when the time is right.&#128077; 

I too am happy to heat that Greg was worried and relieved to know we are ok. According to his sister he was going to call the Dr's yesterday to make an appt to talk to her about meds and getting help. If he did I am so happy and proud of him. If he didn't then he is not ready. I truly can't see my life with out him in some way but it will be a long road and a lot of hard work for us to even be around eachother and visit.

Love you one and all for your love and support. To all the daughters out there still struggling....stay strong, everything happens for a reason and you can do it. When it is the right tim it will happen and everything will fall into place. You are amazing and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Chin up and charge on&#128077;&#128077;&#9757;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I love rice pudding but not the skin! So if you like the skin I will sacrifice my portion.....


I press plastic wrap down on the top of the rice pudding to keep the skin from forming---I don't like it either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I press plastic wrap down on the top of the rice pudding to keep the skin from forming---I don't like it either.


I don't like the skin either . My dad used to make it when I was little . I liked it with cinnamon or cold with fruit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So many things to comment on: 
Love the beginnings of the horse picture - It's fantastic, Matthew. I know he claimed some of the picture tiles for himself and some of them had horses on them - he mentioned then that he might incorporate the horses into his logo. Love the idea of honoring June/Dianna/Barb.

Caren, love the photo of you and the grands. Glad you had a great trip.

Sorry to hear that Bella's back in the hospital - love and prayers to her, her sister and family.

Sonja - love the little outfit and love the hot pad too...I need to get my needles out - I've missed them.

Carol - sending you gentle hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Funny my maid is always a "no show" too😊


Mine too. She sure isn't a dependable employee! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Question, we have a young first time pregnant young lady at work that is having trouble with kidney stones, she has missed almost a week of work and in so much pain. Any ideas what they can do for her?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


Lovely as always, I love the little bear buttons.
Your sunrise photo was great, it did look like the trees were on fire.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead
> My money is on the sandman 😳


That same their must have been at my house :shock: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That thief has visited me too! :shock:


He had a busy night :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a Terrible accident, I hope the teenagers were thoroughly punished but I suppose if it's like here they got a slap on the hands. Good that they managed to save the baby.
Very nice Mrs Brown , I don't know his name, & crew gave such a generous donation, it will help the father care for the kids. So sad.



sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Top down cardigans and sleeves knit in the round , no sewing apart from buttons. I even made my own shorts in the round just needed a couple of stitches . So my kind of knitting


I like those kind too, I always do bottom up sweaters in the round to the underarms even if they aren't designed that way.
I still havef a Teddy bear to put together that's been hanging around a while, I didn't have a nose for it when I was done but they've come now so I should get it done.
Last night I finished up 2 anemone hats for my friends GKs, I had run out of yarn about an inch from finshing the last one & got some in Lloyd the other day, the other just needed the ends darned. I'll drop them off when I go to the Dr next week.
I have also been making the Hedgehog mitts- a wonderful friend sent me the kit- for about 2 months, they are pretty slow going-I couldn't spend a whole evening knitting at them- & I don't think there will be a second pair unless someone really begs :lol: But they are cute. I had yarn left when they were done so I put a ribbed cuff on them to make them warmer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, good one!
Mags, healing energy sent your way. Enjoy ferry. Glad your DDIL is supportive and willing to take the day off.
Jackie, pretty hot pad.
Sonja, it does look like trees are on fire.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, the apartment sounds wonderful, so nice to move into a place that's freshly renoed.hope you get it.

Caren, great photo, glad you had a good trip.

Well, best get moving to get my painting done. The GKs come tomorrow so everything needs to be dry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this in an email. Haven't tried it yet but since folks were discussing bind offs last week thought I'd share it. TTYL

http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-make-knitted-edging


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you continue to amaze me. Love the little boy outfit. Can't wait to see Easter basket made with rope. That little devil visited me also. Will try to get on diet again. Spasms lessened but colitis still active. 
Had blood drawn at 6a.m. for yearly physical. Now have to call for mammo.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, what a nice looking family. You are a young looking grandma.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> You and me also Julie! (Is that grammatically correct? I doubt it! :shock: :lol: )


Remember that the Grammar Police don't have membership at this table. (Remember that Gram {a former teacher} said so.)

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.👍
> 
> Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Melody and to hear you sounding so optimistic. Keep on going the way you are my love, I know you can do it. x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like those kind too, I always do bottom up sweaters in the round to the underarms even if they aren't designed that way.
> I still havef a Teddy bear to put together that's been hanging around a while, I didn't have a nose for it when I was done but they've come now so I should get it done.
> Last night I finished up 2 anemone hats for my friends GKs, I had run out of yarn about an inch from finshing the last one & got some in Lloyd the other day, the other just needed the ends darned. I'll drop them off when I go to the Dr next week.
> I have also been making the Hedgehog mitts- a wonderful friend sent me the kit- for about 2 months, they are pretty slow going-I couldn't spend a whole evening knitting at them- & I don't think there will be a second pair unless someone really begs :lol: But they are cute. I had yarn left when they were done so I put a ribbed cuff on them to make them warmer.


You have been busy hope we get to see some pictures when everything is finished 
Those hedgehog mittens did sound hard going when Daralene was making them 
I downloaded a free pattern for children hedgehog mittens that Imgoing to make for next winter I like the pattern and it seems much simpler than your pattern so doable for me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you continue to amaze me. Love the little boy outfit. Can't wait to see Easter basket made with rope. That little devil visited me also. Will try to get on diet again. Spasms lessened but colitis still active.
> Had blood drawn at 6a.m. for yearly physical. Now have to call for mammo.


Thank you Joy . I'm knitting a little Easter basket with eggs in first a nice little pattern by Frankie Brown . I really like her patterns made quite a few of them 
The basket with rope and yarn is quite straight forward I've made a few small ones a long time ago no knitting involved . But this time I'm hopefully going to make a larger one will see how it goes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photo sonja - you were certainly up early. red sun at night - sailors delight - red sun in morning - sailors take warning. wonder what your weather will bring you today? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great photo sonja - you were certainly up early. red sun at night - sailors delight - red sun in morning - sailors take warning. wonder what your weather will bring you today? --- sam


No rain so that was good but it has turned grey


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 8 March '16

today is Peanut Cluster Day. Many foods have their own special day, and the humble peanut is no exception. Peanut Cluster Day celebrates all that is delicious and unique about the peanut. Strictly speaking not a nut but in fact a variety of bean, peanuts were originally cultivated from plants native to Paraguay, and have been enjoyed as an addition to cooking or as a tasty snack for centuries.

Whether you prefer your peanut based dishes savoury or sweet, there are plenty of ways to celebrate Peanut Cluster Day. For those with a sweet tooth, try the traditional combination of peanuts smothered in chocolate. These crunchy clusters are perfect as a treat, or try creating small clusters to use when decorating cupcakes and desserts, especially yummy when sprinkled in vanilla ice cream. For something more savoury, salted peanut clusters cant be beaten for a simple taste sensation that is ideal as a protein rich snack.

Peanut Clusters

Ingredients

1 12oz package semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 12oz package peanut butter chipe
12oz raw Spanish peanuts\

Directions

1. Combine chocolate chips and peanut butter chips in top of double boiler.

2. Stir frequently over low to medium heat until melted; add peanuts and stir.

3. Drop by teaspoon full on wax paper. Allow to cool.

Makes 36 servings at 150 calories each serving.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16281/peanut-clusters/

today is Organize Your Home Office Day. Home offices are more commonplace by the year, and today one in four American households have one. You dont have to be self-employed or work from home to have a home office; it can be used simply for sorting through bills, finances, documents and all those other fun things that we love saving for a rainy day, and having a designated workspace can make everything run faster and smoother.

Still, as with the kitchen, lounge and pretty much every other room under the roof, the home office can become messy, dusty, cluttered, disorganised and, as a result of this combination, a hindrance to its very purpose. Organize Your Home Office Day counters this chaos by providing the motivation to throw away the trash and shred the unwanted paperwork; recycle those drinks cans and polish the desk; clean the windows, alphabetise your filing system, fill up your stationery reserves, and maybe even get a potted plant to help energise the room even further. You can even have fun while you do it: set yourself a time limit, put on your favourite album and see just how beautiful and work-conducive you can make that room in an hour or two!

And remember, the more organised your home office, the less time youll need to spend in there in the long run. What more incentive do you need?

today is International Women's Day. Mother, sisters, wives, girlfriends and fianceeswhat would we ever do without them? Nobody can honestly say we dont owe an enormous amount to the women in our lives, from the mothers who made us chicken soup when we were sick as children, to the sisters who helped us decide what to wear on our first date, to the wives who somehow manage to juggle both a career and a family, never missing a beat. Womens Day is all about celebrating these incredible people and showing them how much we love, respect and value them. This holiday is perhaps especially important in parts of the world where women are still forced to deal with shocking inequality on a daily basis and is meant to raise awareness of the challenges and struggles faced by these women. Womens Day celebrates womens history, highlighting key events, milestones and achievements, and aims to further promote and raise awareness of womens rights and to achieve equal opportunity status in all walks of life.

The History of Womens Day

It may come as a rather sad surprise that Womens Day was first celebrated on February 28th, 1909 in New York. Two years later, German socialist Luise Zietz proposed that the holiday become an annually observed one that would celebrate various womens issues, such as suffrage, so as to promote equal rights for women. The first few Womens Days were celebrated in a quite different fashion than they are nowadays, with hundreds of demonstrations taking place in Europe. During these demonstrations, women demanded they finally be given both the right to vote and to hold public office. Employment sex discrimination was also an important issue. In 1917, the Womens Day demonstrations in Saint Petersburg, Russia, helped initiate the February Revolution, when women marched through the city demanding an end to World War I. This shocked even Leon Trotsky, who, much like other Russian leaders of the day, did not expect the Womens Day protests to cause that much of a stir. Until 1977, Womens Day was celebrated mainly in socialist countries. It was only after the United Nations General Assemblys decision to proclaim March 8th International Womens Day that the holiday gained worldwide popularity.

How to Celebrate Womens Day

There are many ways that you can go about celebrating this holiday, but all of them have a similar goal: to raise awareness about the struggles of women the world over and honor their achievements. Of course, not all achievements are huge, worldwide game-changers like women finally obtaining the right to votethere are all sorts of other, smaller feats that women you know manage on an everyday basis that you may not pay too much attention to until you try calming 2 crying toddlers, making dinner and explaining the particulars of a newly-acquired client to your boss over the phone at the same time. This may sound ridiculously hard to pull off, but this is something thousands of women pull off every day, something that should be deeply appreciated and something that nobody should take for granted. Grand gestures arent necessarily required to show appreciation, eithersometimes a simple thank you, I have no idea how you do it is enough to lift an overworked womans spirits. If youd like to do something more, though, there is a virtually endless amount of things you can do to help improve womens lives the world. You can attend one of the 1000+ events organized globally where you can learn about what womens lives are like in different countries and make a donation to the event you attend. Reading books is also a great way of broadening your horizons, and biographies of women like fearless Somalian womens rights activist Ayaan Hirsi Ali will definitely open your eyes and inspire you to see womens lives and problems completely differently.

today is Unique Names Day. Do you have any friends who have unique names? Take a moment on Unique Names Day to consider the fact that they have to go through life without ever sharing a name with a famous celebrity, being presented with personalised merchandise at fares, zoos and events, and to probably have to spell their name to everybody they ever meet.

Then again, having a unique name is pretty cool, and a great talking point!

today is Proofreading Day[/color[. Take some time and re-read everything you write for Proof Reading Day  better to get it right than to have to go back through and fix your mistakes!

today is National Pancake Day. 
FEEL THE POWER OF FREE PANCAKES.
Today
7 AM to 7 PM
Today is the day to get a free short stack of buttermilk pancakes* between 7 AM and 7 PM at IHOP®. Then, consider leaving a donation to Childrens Miracle Network Hospitals® or other designated local charities. Together with guests like you, weve raised nearly $20 million since 2006
one free short stack at a time. Now thats the power of pancakes!

What is the highest military medal awarded in the US?

Silver Star
Medal of Honor
Purple Heart
Legion of Merit

The electric chair was invented by a dentist.

March 8
1977 - James Van Der Beek
1959 - Lester Holt

March 8, 1999
Baseball Hall of Famer Joe DiMaggio died at age 84.

Answer: The Medal of Honor is the United States of America's highest military honor, awarded for personal acts of valor above and beyond the call of duty. The medal is awarded by the President of the United States in the name of Congress. Although the medal is sometimes referred to as the Congressional Medal of Honor, the original and official title is the "Medal of Honor". There are three versions of the medal, one for the Army, one for the Navy, and one for the Air Force. Personnel of the Marine Corps and Coast Guard receive the Navy version.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These hotpads are so attractive. Love the colors in this one particularly.


Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also thought it was a fire until I read your post. Magnificent!


Swedenme said:


> Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the doctor appointment. Keeping yu in prayer. The energy will come back.



mags7 said:


> Sonya this is the first bone I have ever broken. My bounce and energy bounced off into the sunset too and forgot to come back😊


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell your daughter to stay strong.


mags7 said:


> She is getting texts now Sam wondering if she got the e-mail. I think he realizes he is in do doo for flipping out in front of the Pastor. I don't think she is even reading them all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom made delicious rice pudding. Unfortunately DH & DD do not like it so I don't make it just for me. Loved the "skin" so I'll gladly eat your rice pudding skin. LOL


TNS said:


> I love rice pudding but not the skin! So if you like the skin I will sacrifice my portion.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another gorgeous outfit. Such an accomplished knitter you are.


Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....must have visited here on the way to your place.


Swedenme said:


> That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead
> My money is on the sandman 😳


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My youngest was beyond a doubt the most colic ridden baby around. Lasted for the entire first year. We paid to have the babysitter's carpet cleaned as a thank you for taking care of her. Oldest DD claims she went to school every day that first year smelling of baby puke. I know I sure did. Thank God that was all she suffered from. Middle DD (step daughter) wet the bed until she was a teen. No matter what was tried she always peed in the bed; such a smell. Other than that all my girls were and are healthy.


NanaCaren said:


> All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture!


NanaCaren said:
 

> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had septic tank issues the past two days and finally had septic tank cleaning folks out. We just had it pumped a year ago so was a bit concerned since they charge $475 to pump it. Thank goodness is had only a clog in the bend of the pipe that they easily cleared and only charged $125. All good now.

I'm off to make a few lbs of soap. I have a small order (yea!) to fill and just got in a new loaf mold which will be so much easier to unmold. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another gorgeous outfit. Such an accomplished knitter you are.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had septic tank issues the past two days and finally had septic tank cleaning folks out. We just had it pumped a year ago so was a bit concerned since they charge $475 to pump it. Thank goodness is had only a clog in the bend of the pipe that they easily cleared and only charged $125. All good now.
> 
> I'm off to make a few lbs of soap. I have a small order (yea!) to fill and just got in a new loaf mold which will be so much easier to unmold. TTYL


A small order is better than no orders and you have had to pay out for a lot of unforeseen bills recently so every penny is a plus hopefully you might get some more

Glad the problem with the septic tank didn't cost lots


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking in. I haven't finished last week's TP nor the week before so thanks everyone for the summaries. I'll try to catch up in the next few days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom made delicious rice pudding. Unfortunately DH & DD do not like it so I don't make it just for me. Loved the "skin" so I'll gladly eat your rice pudding skin. LOL


Yes, Bill loves it, but I don't make it just for him. Fortunately, he is very happy to eat the canned version - Ambrosia Creamed Rice is the variety most readily available here - so we have a win:win situation on that one.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


My eldest was a nightmare, never slept. But even worse than the evenings and nights spent pacing the floor with a fretful baby, was the smug attitude of mothers whose babies slept: just put her down and let her cry herself to sleep, I was repeatedly advised. Well, just how many hours do you leave them crying? How I found the courage to have number two, I will never know. But number two was a real sleeper, still is, and she will be 40 in a few weeks. I really thought I had cracked it! Number three was pretty good, too, not quite the sleeper her sister had been, but easy enough. Then number 4 came along, and we were right back to pacing the floor.

I concluded there wasn't much you could do. It you were lucky enough to have a baby who slept, well, good. But if not, it really is no reflection you or your skills as a mother. It is hard work, but eventually, things sort themselves out. And they were all pretty healthy, which is a great blessing!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30pm and so far no money deposited to my account by MIL. But she has been under the weather. Will wait it out til tomorrow morning and then if no money is in there I will call her. Still thinking positive that this will happen. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Keep you posted and check in later&#9786;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for her. --- sam



mags7 said:


> She is getting texts now Sam wondering if she got the e-mail. I think he realizes he is in do doo for flipping out in front of the Pastor. I don't think she is even reading them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can remember growing up sitting on the back porch - dad bringing in a bushel of peas or snap beans and my sisters and i sitting out there shelling and snapping. i'm not sure if we griped about it - probably most children would - but it seemed we always had fun doing it. mother canned everything in a pressure cooker - we didn't have a freezer. --- sam



mags7 said:


> We love peas too but hate shelling them. I think I will put in some sweet snap peas this year. Grandkids love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness mags - you were one busy lady. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I was so fortunate. Had 7 babies who all slept well and were healthy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me is correct - i think it is a complete sentence - i think - but could also be a verb - i don't know. why am i obsessing over this? --- sam



KateB said:


> You and me also Julie! (Is that grammatically correct? I doubt it! :shock: :lol: )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that goes without saying. --- sam



KateB said:


> Obviously, (like every GK on here) she is very advanced for her age! :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - this is beautiful - i love the shoe - the sweater and pants are outstanding - well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was a perfect view kate - i would never get anything done if i lived there - i would constantly be looking out the window. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good luck with the sleeping babe! The photo of Arran has been magnified a bit, but it is usually quite clear. We say if Cumbrae (the smaller island, nearer to us) looks close, then it's going to rain.....and if you can't see it, it is raining!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we know if they hung the the 15 year olds - they should have. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's quite a motley crew caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not quite 70° here but warm enough to have the door and a couple of windows open. feels good to have a breeze blowing through the hosue. heidi said the pussy willows back by the barn were beginning to bud.. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's supposed to get up to 70 degrees today so will open up our house - maybe you'll get this weather tomorrow.
> 
> I have to check the bulbs that I planted last Fall --- with this warm weather, they just may begin peeking through.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

things are definitely on an upswing for you and gage - so glad you can stay there until apartment is ready - sounds like it will be lovely - i too hope greg went to see the doctor - he has to be hurting also. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.👍
> 
> Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you still employed? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> So many things to comment on:
> Love the beginnings of the horse picture - It's fantastic, Matthew. I know he claimed some of the picture tiles for himself and some of them had horses on them - he mentioned then that he might incorporate the horses into his logo. Love the idea of honoring June/Dianna/Barb.
> 
> Caren, love the photo of you and the grands. Glad you had a great trip.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she spends all her time at my house. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine too. She sure isn't a dependable employee! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.👍
> 
> Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> ...


So glad that you have a place to stay until you get a place to go. I am hoping that MIL will get the money transferred soon. Is she loaning you money or transferring what is yours? A yarn vault sounds wonderful but it would take forever for you to accumulate that much yarn as you knit so fast!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - do you have a url for the basket? or where would i look for it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . I'm knitting a little Easter basket with eggs in first a nice little pattern by Frankie Brown . I really like her patterns made quite a few of them
> The basket with rope and yarn is quite straight forward I've made a few small ones a long time ago no knitting involved . But this time I'm hopefully going to make a larger one will see how it goes


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Top down cardigans and sleeves knit in the round , no sewing apart from buttons. I even made my own shorts in the round just needed a couple of stitches . So my kind of knitting


They are so nice to knit. My pattern has the sleeves knit before the bottom of the sweater and the sleeves are sewn up. I might have to look for one with the sleeves knit in the round.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


What a lovely picture of the family. I know that you had a great time visiting with all of them. I bet Seth missing cooking with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am getting frustrated. on sunday i joined the 'black sheep society' (new stitch a day) and went through paypal to make the payment. without thinking i used the wrong credit card so i cancelled the both orders. then i asked paypal if they would put the money back on the card i had used and i would do it all over again the way it should have been done the first time.

all of a sudden i can no longer get into paypal - not of there 'secure' codes sent to be would allow me to reset my password. they after contacting black sheep and straightening things out with them paypal suddenly allowed me to reset my password. however - i have tried for couple of hours to log in to my paypal account and it refuses to accept my new password.

at my wits end. anyone have any ideas. i have used paypal a lot in the past and can't understand what their problem is all of a sudden. calling them (UK) - there number is always busy. grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The first one looked like a koalas nose! But when you said he always starts with the eye it was clearly not. But now I can see how it was an eye and it looks really good (well what else would we expect fromMatthew?)


Something nice to brighten up our lives and help us to appreciate the talents of others. It is so delightful to come here and see the talents of everyone. I enjoy seeing and reading about what others are doing and enjoying the huge talent pool that we have here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


It is so much fun to see you create new outfits. I love the bear buttons and the shoes are adorable. Such a cute outfit. I am so glad that you got to spend some time with your son before his next treatment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam go to their website and locate their contact number. It will give you an access code so that you can call them toll free. Their customer service department is very good. Just sent you an email with their number.



thewren said:


> i am getting frustrated. on sunday i joined the 'black sheep society' (new stitch a day) and went through paypal to make the payment. without thinking i used the wrong credit card so i cancelled the both orders. then i asked paypal if they would put the money back on the card i had used and i would do it all over again the way it should have been done the first time.
> 
> all of a sudden i can no longer get into paypal - not of there 'secure' codes sent to be would allow me to reset my password. they after contacting black sheep and straightening things out with them paypal suddenly allowed me to reset my password. however - i have tried for couple of hours to log in to my paypal account and it refuses to accept my new password.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


The dolls are cute. Did she share the pattern here? I can't remember.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - do you have a url for the basket? or where would i look for it? --- sam


The little knitted one you can find here Sam 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eggs-and-more-eggs
The rope basket is easy I don't need a pattern but I just googled rope basket 
And a whole load of patterns came up 
Here is mine so far need to make eggs to go inside and decorate


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Something nice to brighten up our lives and help us to appreciate the talents of others. It is so delightful to come here and see the talents of everyone. I enjoy seeing and reading about what others are doing and enjoying the huge talent pool that we have here.


So true, goes to show, we may have health or life issues, but everyone is talented in their own way.'
Feeling unwell today, maybe picked up something at wedding, have a nasty cough, and flu type symptoms laying me low. Will visit doctor this afternoon and pray for relief. The cough makes my chest hurt which isn't good.
Need to boost immunity, with winter not far away. Can't do injections as had severe reaction to it, so resort to natural means. Our Manuka honey is great so am taking it for throat.better day tomorrow I'm hoping.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead
> My money is on the sandman 😳


That thief in the night works harder than Santa Claus as he has been here as well. I love you sense of humor as well as your knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She did a long time ago but is going to be sending it to me again. When I get it I'll gladly post it for us all.



pacer said:


> The dolls are cute. Did she share the pattern here? I can't remember.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> They are so nice to knit. My pattern has the sleeves knit before the bottom of the sweater and the sleeves are sewn up. I might have to look for one with the sleeves knit in the round.


The pattern I use Mary leave the stitches on holders while you finish the body then you can choose to knit the sleeve flat or in the round . I knit them in the round . I pick up four stitches under the arm so there is not a hole left


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> So true, goes to show, we may have health or life issues, but everyone is talented in their own way.'
> Feeling unwell today, maybe picked up something at wedding, have a nasty cough, and flu type symptoms laying me low. Will visit doctor this afternoon and pray for relief. The cough makes my chest hurt which isn't good.
> Need to boost immunity, with winter not far away. Can't do injections as had severe reaction to it, so resort to natural means. Our Manuka honey is great so am taking it for throat.better day tomorrow I'm hoping.


I do hope you feel well soon. We are preparing for spring and summer as you prepare for winter. Our winter has not been terrible this year. We had a few good snowfalls, but the snow melted off soon enough. We are actually 5 inches short of the normal average snowfall for the season. We did get quite a bit of rain this winter, but I don't think it was factored in so the lakes might be okay this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The pattern I use Mary leave the stitches on holders while you finish the body then you can choose to knit the sleeve flat or in the round . I knit them in the round . I pick up four stitches under the arm so there is not a hole left


My pattern has me adding on 4 stitches before I start the sleeve so that seems similar. Where did you find your pattern?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> She did a long time ago but is going to be sending it to me again. When I get it I'll gladly post it for us all.


Thanks. I might be able to make a few to send her to ease her stress of trying to make 50.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> What a great talent, plus a lot of practice, can do with a bit of pencil lead on paper! Tell Matthew I am in awe!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> You can feel the movement in it already! What a talent Matthew has. :thumbup:


It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.

Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> She is getting texts now Sam wondering if she got the e-mail. I think he realizes he is in do doo for flipping out in front of the Pastor. I don't think she is even reading them all.


Have her save the texts and emails in case she should need them later. It is best to not read all of that. She knows the real man and needs to make decisions based on that. We want her to be safe as well as happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dearest gwen - you are a life saver - i finally got a REAL person on the phone and everything is taken care of. PTL - i was really getting frustrated. thanks for the help. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam go to their website and locate their contact number. It will give you an access code so that you can call them toll free. Their customer service department is very good. Just sent you an email with their number.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute - i have several patterns for knit baskets but the rope basket intrigues me. thanks. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The little knitted one you can find here Sam
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eggs-and-more-eggs
> The rope basket is easy I don't need a pattern but I just googled rope basket
> And a whole load of patterns came up
> Here is mine so far need to make eggs to go inside and decorate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was also going to add that those are going to be tiny eggs to fit in that basket or maybe it is bigger than i think it is. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The little knitted one you can find here Sam
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eggs-and-more-eggs
> The rope basket is easy I don't need a pattern but I just googled rope basket
> And a whole load of patterns came up
> Here is mine so far need to make eggs to go inside and decorate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fan - don't forget the vicks on the bottom of your feet - put of scoks and have a good night's sleep - should help with the cough - --- sam



Fan said:


> So true, goes to show, we may have health or life issues, but everyone is talented in their own way.'
> Feeling unwell today, maybe picked up something at wedding, have a nasty cough, and flu type symptoms laying me low. Will visit doctor this afternoon and pray for relief. The cough makes my chest hurt which isn't good.
> Need to boost immunity, with winter not far away. Can't do injections as had severe reaction to it, so resort to natural means. Our Manuka honey is great so am taking it for throat.better day tomorrow I'm hoping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming to surround dh in warm healing energy - this is going to work out mary - just wait and see. --- sam



pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Another beautiful day n the neighborhood. In the 70's so no jacket was needed. DS and DDIL coming for diiner tonight. With all the health issues in our family, we have only seen them twice since New Year's.

I am making pork tenderloin, sweet potatoes, asparagus and carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy hope we get to see some pictures when everything is finished
> Those hedgehog mittens did sound hard going when Daralene was making them
> I downloaded a free pattern for children hedgehog mittens that Imgoing to make for next winter I like the pattern and it seems much simpler than your pattern so doable for me


It's not so much that they are difficult, just tedious, they are on small needles & each "bump" is made by casting on 4 stitches, then casting off so it seems to take forever.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was also going to add that those are going to be tiny eggs to fit in that basket or maybe it is bigger than i think it is. --- sam


No it's small the eggs will be 2cm each so I think it might hold 3 maybe 4 or there is a pattern for larger eggs . If I was to give it to someone I think I would fill it with chocolate mini eggs


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - don't forget the vicks on the bottom of your feet - put of scoks and have a good night's sleep - should help with the cough - --- sam


Thank you Sam I have some Vicks so will do. Just went to have a cuppa tea and couldn't taste it, looks like taste buds are up the wazoo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not so much that they are difficult, just tedious, they are on small needles & each "bump" is made by casting on 4 stitches, then casting off so it seems to take forever.


I know what you mean I get bored when something simple seems to take forever . but I'm thinking your mittens will be worth it when they are finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Another beautiful day n the neighborhood. In the 70's so no jacket was needed. DS and DDIL coming for diiner tonight. With all the health issues in our family, we have only seen them twice since New Year's.
> 
> I am making pork tenderloin, sweet potatoes, asparagus and carrot cake for dessert.


Hope you have a nice relaxing visit . Dinner sounds nice especially the carrot cake 😋


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My eldest was a nightmare, never slept. But even worse than the evenings and nights spent pacing the floor with a fretful baby, was the smug attitude of mothers whose babies slept: just put her down and let her cry herself to sleep, I was repeatedly advised. Well, just how many hours do you leave them crying? How I found the courage to have number two, I will never know. But number two was a real sleeper, still is, and she will be 40 in a few weeks. I really thought I had cracked it! Number three was pretty good, too, not quite the sleeper her sister had been, but easy enough. Then number 4 came along, and we were right back to pacing the floor.
> 
> I concluded there wasn't much you could do. It you were lucky enough to have a baby who slept, well, good. But if not, it really is no reflection you or your skills as a mother. It is hard work, but eventually, things sort themselves out. And they were all pretty healthy, which is a great blessing!


DIL has learned to keep quiet when her friends are talking about how their babies don't sleep! I think they realise just what a good baby Caitlin is...on top of sleeping well she is also a good eater and a very smiley, happy baby most of the time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> So true, goes to show, we may have health or life issues, but everyone is talented in their own way.'
> Feeling unwell today, maybe picked up something at wedding, have a nasty cough, and flu type symptoms laying me low. Will visit doctor this afternoon and pray for relief. The cough makes my chest hurt which isn't good.
> Need to boost immunity, with winter not far away. Can't do injections as had severe reaction to it, so resort to natural means. Our Manuka honey is great so am taking it for throat.better day tomorrow I'm hoping.


Get well soon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


Hope the phone call comes soon and your DH gets this sorted out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> prayers and healing energy zooming to surround dh in warm healing energy - this is going to work out mary - just wait and see. --- sam


I think he will feel better and be happy when it is done. We think the extreme pain is the days when the stone was moving about.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


That sounds like far more complex surgery than anyone had anticipated. It is good that the surgeons are giving thought to the best way to proceed, but it is to be hoped that it will all happen very soon. The pain, combined with the possible adverse effects of continuing with the present situation make this an urgent case. Best wishes for a speedy and safe resolution to this problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is so cute - i have several patterns for knit baskets but the rope basket intrigues me. thanks. --- sam


The rope baskets are easy Sam you need yarn , rope and a darning needle wrap the yarn round the rope and as you make it into what shape you want for the bottom anchor the rope coils into place with stitches , then do the same as you build up the sides .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for health and calmer days.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
> So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!
> 
> Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your hotpads, Bubba!!


Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Get well soon!


Hope you are feeling better soon Fan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> terrific drawing mathew - very lifelike. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I think he will feel better and be happy when it is done. We think the extreme pain is the days when the stone was moving about.


Hope your husband can have his operation soon Mary even though it's sounds a bit more complicated . The quicker he gets it done the quicker he will start to feel better


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> DIL has learned to keep quiet when her friends are talking about how their babies don't sleep! I think they realise just what a good baby Caitlin is...on top of sleeping well she is also a good eater and a very smiley, happy baby most of the time.


I wish some of my friends would have admitted that their babies did not sleep! At least then I would have not felt so isolated. I was always pretty convinced that some of those who insisted that their infants slept right through the night were either very deaf, or outright lying! But I think 40 years ago, there was more of a stigma attached to anything which deviated from the textbook! I did reap the benefit of a baby who was familiar with the manual when I got to number 2.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, thanks for the news on Betty, I've been wondering about her & was thinking of PMing her. Those are such cute dolls.
It's good you got the sewer fixed without a big expense.

Mary, I'm sorry your DH has more complications with the GB stones. I hope they can get a good treatment plan & get him fixed up soon. 

Fan, hope you get feeling better soon

It's a very grey day here today, just below freezing again. With above normal temps forecasted for the whole week, very strange.
I got the second coat of paint on the window frame so another job out of the way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

One of my friends had " attacks" for years, all the symptoms of gall bladder but the scans showed no stones. After years of suffering she finally convinced the doctors to take out the GB, it was completely full of sand & it had even backed up into the liver. She continued to have attacks for about 2 years after sugary until all the sand finally cleared.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems that is always part of it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam I have some Vicks so will do. Just went to have a cuppa tea and couldn't taste it, looks like taste buds are up the wazoo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - hope you have a pleasant dinner with lots of good conversation. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Another beautiful day n the neighborhood. In the 70's so no jacket was needed. DS and DDIL coming for diiner tonight. With all the health issues in our family, we have only seen them twice since New Year's.
> 
> I am making pork tenderloin, sweet potatoes, asparagus and carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - i just love you avatar to pieces. what a killer smile. --- sam



KateB said:


> Hope the phone call comes soon and your DH gets this sorted out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks easy enough. will you post a picture when you are partially up the sides - please. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> The rope baskets are easy Sam you need yarn , rope and a darning needle wrap the yarn round the rope and as you make it into what shape you want for the bottom anchor the rope coils into place with stitches , then do the same as you build up the sides .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl2, yum, what a great dinner.
Gwen, saved the day for Sam. Yeah.
Mary, sorry more complications. Hopefully this will put him on fast track to schedule surgery. Healing energy sent DH's way.
Sonja, love the pic of how you coil and sew basket.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This site can take you to Betty's doll. Scroll down and click on the one for the dolls.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359346-1.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Please pass on my best wishes to Betty.
Keep strong Mel, you are doing great. .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> So true, goes to show, we may have health or life issues, but everyone is talented in their own way.'
> Feeling unwell today, maybe picked up something at wedding, have a nasty cough, and flu type symptoms laying me low. Will visit doctor this afternoon and pray for relief. The cough makes my chest hurt which isn't good.
> Need to boost immunity, with winter not far away. Can't do injections as had severe reaction to it, so resort to natural means. Our Manuka honey is great so am taking it for throat.better day tomorrow I'm hoping.


Sorry you're not well, Fran!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking in again. Haven't been on for quite a while and am trying to catch up on last week's. Still have 26 pages to go plus 59 here. Hope to catch up by tomorrow.

I hope those that haven't been well are improving. Hugs and prayers to all in need. Will try to comment more tomorrow.
Night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.


Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[ I was always pretty convinced that some of those who insisted that their infants slept right through the night were either very deaf, or outright lying! But I think 40 years ago, there was more of a stigma attached to anything which deviated from the textbook! I did reap the benefit of a baby who was familiar with the manual when I got to number 2.[/quote]

I was so lucky. My 3rd baby slept through the night the day be brought her home from the hospital. By through the night, I mean from 11pm to 6am. She did this consistently as contrast to her brother who was 13 months old before he slept through the night. I didn't do anything special to her. Always said that it was a blessing from God as He knew I was very tired and needed the sleep myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hoping to see them again last night but I fell asleep waiting , but caught this quickly on my phone this morning , looked out the window and it looked as if all the trees were on fire


Very pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One of my little grand dogs is a smiler. She shows her bottom teeth when she smiles. My daughter says, "Want to go to Grandma's house?" and she smiles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I rememdered to take a few photos this time-but that sure needs 2 hands!
> had a good time, relaxing which was nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


It's adorable, and I love the little shoe, very boyish. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite " go to" pattern for family slippers which is not seamed down the bottom? I simply cannot walk on those seams anymore. I'm an intermediate knitter, not an advanced person. I'd love to know which you knit up for yourself, your DD or DH. 
Thanks so much, and happy rainy day here in northern Sonoma County.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try and do the same.



pacer said:


> Thanks. I might be able to make a few to send her to ease her stress of trying to make 50.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No wonder he has had such pain and problems. Will pray that they will come up with a reasonable surgical procedure and that his healing will be swift.


pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as long as it only did it when you wanted to it would be useful- but if it wasn't well behaved ...


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


Thankfully, Christopher did and was also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was very lucky. My bunch are spread out, almost like having three seperate families. I am glad they are all close except for in age.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


That's a great picture! Hi James!!!
Wow! Seth isn't a little boy anymore, look how he's grown. He's still a little cutie though. 
The rest look great too and quite happy to see you. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


That is terribly sad, but what a generous soul to give so freely. 
I'm very glad that both babies were uninjured.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.👍
> 
> Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> ...


That is great, hopefully you are the first to get an app in with all the required paperwork. Even more wonderful that Gregs mom is helping you. 
I am so relieved to hear that he is talking of talking to a doctor, hopefully he will follow through, for himself and Gage at the very least. 
Yes, it will be wonderful when you can bring Deuce to live with you and Gage, but at least you know he is being well taken care of until then. 
Things are looking up, may they stay that way, our mouths to Gods ears.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Question, we have a young first time pregnant young lady at work that is having trouble with kidney stones, she has missed almost a week of work and in so much pain. Any ideas what they can do for her?


Oh the poor thing, I don't have a clue how to help her, other than lots of water but I'm sure someone on here does. 
When my dad had kidney stones, the doc told him to drink a 2 liter bottle of coke as fast as he could, he did and it worked, but I'm not so sure that that would be good to do during pregnancy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it! Thanks Mary. I'll let Betty know she doesn't need to send it to me.

EDIT: Mary I spoke to Betty and she said that this pattern makes up as a bear and they changed it slightly to turn it into a doll. She will still send me the changes so we can make dolls. I told her we both were going to try and make some for her and she said she still is going to do 50 herself and that if we did do any we could send them to her to add to them. Also said thank you.



pacer said:


> This site can take you to Betty's doll. Scroll down and click on the one for the dolls.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359346-1.html


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We love peas too but hate shelling them. I think I will put in some sweet snap peas this year. Grandkids love them.


~~~I will shell peas all day long to get a pile of fresh peas! Fresh peas are my ALL TIME favorite food! Would be on my last meal menu! They are SO hard to find these days.

Last summer we got double lucky....not only did we find fresh peas....we found fresh limas! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Right up there with fresh peas!  Heaven Heaven Heaven!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too



mags7 said:


> Another WOW!!


~~~Lucky lucky you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear of all this stress in your life. Poor DDIL, kidney stones is the last thing she needs. I hope they can find a way to manage that problem at least until after baby is born. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and sending hugs for all.


~~~Thank you. She is doing better. She was supposed to travel for work this week, but is staying in town instead. Luckily, she can do a lot of her work from home. Ahhhh...the age of technology kicks in!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had septic tank issues the past two days and finally had septic tank cleaning folks out. We just had it pumped a year ago so was a bit concerned since they charge $475 to pump it. Thank goodness is had only a clog in the bend of the pipe that they easily cleared and only charged $125. All good now.
> 
> I'm off to make a few lbs of soap. I have a small order (yea!) to fill and just got in a new loaf mold which will be so much easier to unmold. TTYL


Glad the septic issue turned out to be relatively minor one, and no where near the full charge.

LOLOL! I read that you had received a new loaf of mold, lol, couldn't figure out what mold had to do with making soap.  :roll: Okay, so I probably need to clean my glasses. lolol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if any of you have seen the advertisement for the new little bonding tool that works using a UV light or not; I've seen it on tv and in some mail order catalogs. Anyway I ordered one. FYI: It works great. I had discovered my cell phone on the floor this morning and the back had a chunk broken off of it.....not going to blame the biggest fur baby but I have my suspecions....anyway I found the chip missing and used the little tool and my phone back is fixed (minus one tiny piece I couldn't find). I love gadgets that actually work! Easier than super glue; didn't glue my fingers! LOL Will put a tiny piece of duct tape over the little hole that exists where I couldn't find the one tiny piece. Yippee!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I thought it was a fire too when I looked at it. Beautiful.


~~~me, too...awesome photo. Get it framed! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go frog the top I've started for DD. My count is off and I think I also skipped a row.....sigh......glad I'm starting this trial one early so that maybe when I do the one with the yarn she chose it will be right. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My eldest was a nightmare, never slept. But even worse than the evenings and nights spent pacing the floor with a fretful baby, was the smug attitude of mothers whose babies slept: just put her down and let her cry herself to sleep, I was repeatedly advised. Well, just how many hours do you leave them crying? How I found the courage to have number two, I will never know. But number two was a real sleeper, still is, and she will be 40 in a few weeks. I really thought I had cracked it! Number three was pretty good, too, not quite the sleeper her sister had been, but easy enough. Then number 4 came along, and we were right back to pacing the floor.
> 
> I concluded there wasn't much you could do. It you were lucky enough to have a baby who slept, well, good. But if not, it really is no reflection you or your skills as a mother. It is hard work, but eventually, things sort themselves out. And they were all pretty healthy, which is a great blessing!


Dad had to drive around with me in the car, then they figured out that I was claustrophobic in the bassinet, then they just put me in a crib. lol
They just put Jimmy in the crib from the start of course I taught him how to climb out. lol Mom caught me, boy did I get in trouble for that. :hunf:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never sure on that one! :thumbup:


Just finish the sentence......"You and me will...go to the store" Would you say "Me will go to the store" or "I will go to the store"?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am getting frustrated. on sunday i joined the 'black sheep society' (new stitch a day) and went through paypal to make the payment. without thinking i used the wrong credit card so i cancelled the both orders. then i asked paypal if they would put the money back on the card i had used and i would do it all over again the way it should have been done the first time.
> 
> all of a sudden i can no longer get into paypal - not of there 'secure' codes sent to be would allow me to reset my password. they after contacting black sheep and straightening things out with them paypal suddenly allowed me to reset my password. however - i have tried for couple of hours to log in to my paypal account and it refuses to accept my new password.
> 
> ...


I see that Gwen gave you the info so I'll just leave it at that. They've always fixed me up right away when I emailed or called them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, have seen all the episodes of Mrs Browns Boys and I agree... raunchy but funny. I know a lot of people dont like it but I cant help it... it really does make me laugh.
> 
> Here is a little story, sad however. A couple of months ago in Tasmania there was an awful car accident that touched the whole nation. A young couple 26years old their 2 year old son were driving at around 2am. The man is a baker and his wife was dropping him off at work and heading back home to bed..... anyway a stolen car with I think 4 or five 15year olds driving very badly crashed into them. The wife was killed and she was 8ish months pregnant. The little boy wasnt hurt. There was an ambulance not far away and they managed to keep pumping her heart till they got to hospital and delivered the baby. The baby has now gone home and is ok. Anyway there was a fund set up for people to donate to the dad and children and...... Mrs Brown and crew were over here doing stage shows.... Mrs Brown heard about this awful tradgedy and donated $50,000. Amazing.


~~~Those 15 year olds should be given lengthy community service that includes care for the family. Laundry, house cleaning, baby sitting (with supervision), cooking, etc. Something that shows them a little bit of what that family lost....forever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


Poor Betty, I hope that they can get her some relief from the pain soon. It's so hard to watch friends pass away also. 
The dolls are great, she's doing a great job on those.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and I am wishing you all a good day.👍
> 
> Went to knitting group last night and enjoyed it very much. Will continue to go as one of the ladies has offered to come pick me up and drop me off.
> 
> ...


~~~I like that..."Chin up & charge on!" You are an inspiration! All the best wishes, vibes, & energies to you. You are carrying on, with class! I am happy that Gage has you for a mom!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Thanks, Rookie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine too. She sure isn't a dependable employee! :lol: :lol:


~~~I would guess she is reacting to her "salary"....I know mine is.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Question, we have a young first time pregnant young lady at work that is having trouble with kidney stones, she has missed almost a week of work and in so much pain. Any ideas what they can do for her?


~~~One of the big things is to drink LOTS of water. Genes may have a big role to play, so she needs to research what can help prevent kidney stones. There are 2 (I think) ways kidney stones can develop. She needs to find what kind she has. They develop differently, depending on what is causing them. Has she been to her doctor? Take Tylenol for the pain...NOT aspirin. but mostly...GO TO THE DOCTOR. Keep us informed. Sending her loads of soothing energies and prayers for an easing of her pains, and a smooth road through the rest of her pregnancy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got it! Thanks Mary. I'll let Betty know she doesn't need to send it to me.
> 
> EDIT: Mary I spoke to Betty and she said that this pattern makes up as a bear and they changed it slightly to turn it into a doll. She will still send me the changes so we can make dolls. I told her we both were going to try and make some for her and she said she still is going to do 50 herself and that if we did do any we could send them to her to add to them. Also said thank you.


Scroll down on that link. There is a lady who linked to the doll pattern. It might be about 2/3 way down the 1st page. The dolls looked just like the ones you posted the picture of.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


~~~WOW! Are those cute! Can she share the pattern? Maybe we can help her reach her 50?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


I'm glad that they have figured out why he's having such pain, now I hope that they get him into surgery soon so as to get it all taken care of and no more pain. Avoiding and damage to his liver or pancreas would be a very good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. 👍👍👍👍


Oh I'm so happy to read this, how wonderful! 
Keeping everything crossed for you. 
 You can never have enough dishcloths. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try and do the same.


If I can summon the courage to try, I will make a couple also.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She did a long time ago but is going to be sending it to me again. When I get it I'll gladly post it for us all.


~~~Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen the advertisement for the new little bonding tool that works using a UV light or not; I've seen it on tv and in some mail order catalogs. Anyway I ordered one. FYI: It works great. I had discovered my cell phone on the floor this morning and the back had a chunk broken off of it.....not going to blame the biggest fur baby but I have my suspecions....anyway I found the chip missing and used the little tool and my phone back is fixed (minus one tiny piece I couldn't find). I love gadgets that actually work! Easier than super glue; didn't glue my fingers! LOL Will put a tiny piece of duct tape over the little hole that exists where I couldn't find the one tiny piece. Yippee!


Will have to look for that if it works that well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Just finish the sentence......"You and me will...go to the store" Would you say "Me will go to the store" or "I will go to the store"?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Those 15 year olds should be given lengthy community service that includes care for the family. Laundry, house cleaning, baby sitting (with supervision), cooking, etc. Something that shows them a little bit of what that family lost....forever.


Not a bad idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Betty, I hope that they can get her some relief from the pain soon. It's so hard to watch friends pass away also.
> The dolls are great, she's doing a great job on those.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've had a headache all day and it's showing no signs of leaving so I'm going to go make a cup of tea and knit and watch Hello Dolly since I got the replacement for the cracked dvd in the mail yesterday. (Netflix)
Have a good evening everyone, I know the headache is just from the barometric pressure playing games out there. 
I may check in before heading to bed, but if no, sweet dreams.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


~~~All tender prayers and healing energies for your DH. Comforting and sustaining vibes for you and DS#1 & DS#2. We will have the prayers warriors hovering over your family all the while!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dearest gwen - you are a life saver - i finally got a REAL person on the phone and everything is taken care of. PTL - i was really getting frustrated. thanks for the help. ---- sam


~~~It's all in who you know....and you know Gwen! :thumbup: :thumbup: Three cheers for "family"!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for health and calmer days.


~~~Thank you oneapril


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love your hotpads, Bubba!!


~~~Me, too! The colors are beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Up to page 42.

Love all the photos and Matthew's drawing.

Mel, hugs for you & Gage. Hang in there, sweetie.

The stove man came today and said it needs a new pilot assembly (so it was the pilot light, but not just a simple going out). He said he'd have to locate the part--then called back this afternoon to say he found one and he will return Thursday morning (day after tomorrow) to install it. So I won't have my oven for a couple more days, but at least he can fix it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a woman after my own heart - lima beans is my all time favorite vegetable - am the only one who eats them in this family. love love lima beans. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I will shell peas all day long to get a pile of fresh peas! Fresh peas are my ALL TIME favorite food! Would be on my last meal menu! They are SO hard to find these days.
> 
> Last summer we got double lucky....not only did we find fresh peas....we found fresh limas! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Right up there with fresh peas! Heaven Heaven Heaven!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Just checking in with a few pictures from the Iditarod. It's early days...and the lead is changing all over the place. A couple have scratched early. 

One thing I found interesting: during the restart they were giving some histories of the mushers...there is such a w-i-d-e range of occupations. Of course, a number of mushers run kennels and give tours and sled dog rides. Among the mushers will be found 3 doctors, a psychiatrist, a veterinarian, a figure skater, 2 professional hockey players, a landscaper, some teachers, a biologist, an archaeologist, a tourism manager, writer and movie maker, a nurse practitioner, a log cabin builder, a machinist, and a mortician. Also among the mushers are a BR CA survivor and a diabetic.

Mitch Seavey is in the lead...at the moment. He has won twice before, and is the father of last year's winner.
Bejna (IL) is in 49th. Hugh Neff (IL) is in 12th. Campeau (AB) in 32nd. Phillips (YT) in 17th, Cooke (YT) in 64th, gatt (YT) in 47th. Snodgrass (WY) in 78th, Faillor (OH) in 33rd, Osredekr (OH) in 74th, Franklin (UK) in 73rd. Lanier, the oldest at 75 y/o in 61.

Earlier today 2 mushers went off trail. One went 60 miles out of his way, and the other went 30-40 miles out of his way. Tiring! The lead mushers have traveled 311 miles....with about 664 to go. About 1/3 of the distance covered already!

In some ways the race coverage is so much better this year, but I have been frustrated in that I have questions, but I can't find a way to ask someone. I'll keep digging, and let you in on the answers (if I ever get them).

G'night....house cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I like that..."Chin up & charge on!" You are an inspiration! All the best wishes, vibes, & energies to you. You are carrying on, with class! I am happy that Gage has you for a mom!


Carol, thank you. Wanted to say that to Mel, and craft set in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I've often wanted to buy that. Glad it works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just checking in. I haven't finished last week's TP nor the week before so thanks everyone for the summaries. I'll try to catch up in the next few days.


Thats OK I've not finsihed last week either- thank God for Kate taking over! However I am almost up to date still on this weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mummy and Daddy are going to be very proud of Elizabeth- she not only went to sleep in her cot twice for me the second time she went off with no patting reading etc. Grandma started to read to her and fell asleep in the chair by the bed! She lay there awake for quite a while just staring around. Whimpered once so gave her back the dummy (Pacifier) and next time I woke up she was asleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, thanks for posting photos of the Idarod.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My eldest was a nightmare, never slept. But even worse than the evenings and nights spent pacing the floor with a fretful baby, was the smug attitude of mothers whose babies slept: just put her down and let her cry herself to sleep, I was repeatedly advised. Well, just how many hours do you leave them crying? How I found the courage to have number two, I will never know. But number two was a real sleeper, still is, and she will be 40 in a few weeks. I really thought I had cracked it! Number three was pretty good, too, not quite the sleeper her sister had been, but easy enough. Then number 4 came along, and we were right back to pacing the floor.
> 
> I concluded there wasn't much you could do. It you were lucky enough to have a baby who slept, well, good. But if not, it really is no reflection you or your skills as a mother. It is hard work, but eventually, things sort themselves out. And they were all pretty healthy, which is a great blessing!


My feeling is many can be taught to sleep, some will sleep whatever you do but others will not sleep whatever you do. Mum had two of these, her first so managing me was not as bad as her 9th who to this day sleeps very little. Brother David was terrible- ended up being sedated at night just so Mum could sleep and survive the day with the rest of us. I remember crawling very quietly to the door having finally got him to sleep- only for him to scream as soon as I left the room. And this was all day and all night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do we know if they hung the the 15 year olds - they should have. --- sam


No capital punishment here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 1am and I am going to bed. I ended up making 3 dishcloths today. Will check in tomorrow as we will drop off Gage and then hot the bank.&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you still employed? --- sam


Winding down -- taking a lot of the paperwork to the office today. Just have a few odds and ends to tie up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that looks easy enough. will you post a picture when you are partially up the sides - please. ---- sam


I will


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. 👍👍👍👍


I'm so glad your MIL helped and you now have money . good luck Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable, and I love the little shoe, very boyish. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in with a few pictures from the Iditarod. It's early days...and the lead is changing all over the place. A couple have scratched early.
> 
> One thing I found interesting: during the restart they were giving some histories of the mushers...there is such a w-i-d-e range of occupations. Of course, a number of mushers run kennels and give tours and sled dog rides. Among the mushers will be found 3 doctors, a psychiatrist, a veterinarian, a figure skater, 2 professional hockey players, a landscaper, some teachers, a biologist, an archaeologist, a tourism manager, writer and movie maker, a nurse practitioner, a log cabin builder, a machinist, and a mortician. Also among the mushers are a BR CA survivor and a diabetic.
> 
> ...


Love the pictures found the one with the dogs wearing goggles weird wonder why they were wearing them ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.

My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. 👍👍👍👍


Glad to hear the money went through, Mel. It sounds as though you have a very good MIL who is sympathetic to your situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


Sorry to hear your sad news Cathy my condolences


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


So sorry to hear this Cathy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am connecting with the mental wear down....issues, issues, issues....too much to think about and no real clear resolutions. We have spent this week dealing with DH's health issues, and I have a couple, myself...decisions need to be made...plus DDIL is having a rough time. They were supposed to visit with us this weekend, instead spent Sunday afternoon in the ER...she has kidney stones! Awful, and not good for the baby. stress...stress...stress....
> So far....baby seems to be okay....DDIL has diminished kidney stone pain,so that's good....it is hard for her to keep food down. When she eats, she eats a lot...but then....oops! Good grief...so much to deal with!
> 
> Hey, Tami...so looking forward to Thursday!


Oh gosh, I hope things settle down all around for you very soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. 👍👍👍👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So as predicted last night was a stinker.... it got down to 20c at around midnight then straight back up to 31c at 2AM!! :shock: :shock: It was a horrid awful night to try and sleep. 

At 8pm, now, its 19c BUT 92% humidity. UGH.

We never used to have humid weather down at this end of the country.... that was only for North Queensland and Darwin etc. This is horrid. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Caren .
> Is that it then for your iPhone or will you be able to get it working again
> Hope so


Hoping to get it workung again. I talked to a couple very helpful people about it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful jackie - love the colors. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I agree . A spectacular , stunning, beautiful, spirited horse
> I can't wait to see it finished . Well done Mathew


Ditto.... fantastic effort.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the apartment sounds wonderful, so nice to move into a place that's freshly renoed.hope you get it.
> 
> Caren, great photo, glad you had a good trip.
> 
> Well, best get moving to get my painting done. The GKs come tomorrow so everything needs to be dry.


Thank you, it's running after so many kids.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> One handed yet again.Vivk and Brett have gone on their first date for 3 months, Second time only put down by any one but Mum- and last time was Dad.She started grasping things today- after saying yesterday morning she wasn't any where near it! but yesterday afternoon she did try to grab her dummy (pacifer),


Aaaww, they just change so much every day, finding new things all the time.... just adorable to watch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Obviously, (like every GK on here) she is very advanced for her age! :roll: :lol:


Absolutely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


Oh wow! Just beautiful. I dont know how you get them done so fast. Excellent. I love that cardigan. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> All seven of mine slept very well and were relativity healthy.


And all 2 of mine slept badly and were healthy. :roll:

You were very lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


I am so sorry to hear this Cathy- so sad for you and her other friends- but at least her trial is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So as predicted last night was a stinker.... it got down to 20c at around midnight then straight back up to 31c at 2AM!! :shock: :shock: It was a horrid awful night to try and sleep.
> 
> At 8pm, now, its 19c BUT 92% humidity. UGH.
> 
> We never used to have humid weather down at this end of the country.... that was only for North Queensland and Darwin etc. This is horrid. :roll:


I wonder what is causing the change- that is why I grumble about summer here- the humidity.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


 :thumbup: Great photo Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Such a sad story Cathy . But glad Brendan o Carrol and his crew heard and donated the money . I know the money won't replace the mother but it will help the father look after his children


It sure will.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do we know if they hung the the 15 year olds - they should have. --- sam


No hanging in this country Sam. I doubt the court case has even happened yet but the driver being a minor.... well lets just say it will be interesting to see what the sentence will be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> things are definitely on an upswing for you and gage - so glad you can stay there until apartment is ready - sounds like it will be lovely - i too hope greg went to see the doctor - he has to be hurting also. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


Thanks for the update Gwen. What lovely little dolls. I was thinking of her today and wondering if something was wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Great photo Caren.


Thank.yoi ☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


My sympathies; so very young.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mummy and Daddy are going to be very proud of Elizabeth- she not only went to sleep in her cot twice for me the second time she went off with no patting reading etc. Grandma started to read to her and fell asleep in the chair by the bed! She lay there awake for quite a while just staring around. Whimpered once so gave her back the dummy (Pacifier) and next time I woke up she was asleep.


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this Cathy.


Thankyou Sonya and Kate. I still just cant believe she is gone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Cathy- so sad for you and her other friends- but at least her trial is over.


Thanks Julie. Yes she is at peace now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sympathies; so very young.


Thanks, yes her mum is still alive and her 2 girls are only 21 and 19.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


My sympathies on the loss of your friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, thanks for posting photos of the Idarod.


I say Thank you too as I love hearing about this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie. Yes she is at peace now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in with a few pictures from the Iditarod. It's early days...and the lead is changing all over the place. A couple have scratched early.
> 
> One thing I found interesting: during the restart they were giving some histories of the mushers...there is such a w-i-d-e range of occupations. Of course, a number of mushers run kennels and give tours and sled dog rides. Among the mushers will be found 3 doctors, a psychiatrist, a veterinarian, a figure skater, 2 professional hockey players, a landscaper, some teachers, a biologist, an archaeologist, a tourism manager, writer and movie maker, a nurse practitioner, a log cabin builder, a machinist, and a mortician. Also among the mushers are a BR CA survivor and a diabetic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those pictures Carol. How great to see the Iditarod and the Northern Lights at the same time! In the picture of the traffic you can see how little snow they have had this year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


Condolences on the loss of your friend. Motor Neurone Disease is just a horrible illness, I'm pleased she's out of her suffering.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire my grandson for his courage. I mentioned that he was going to Broadway to sing for Broadway performers by invitation and he did it. I think he did fantastic. I would have been too nervous to do it but he doesn't even seem afraid. So proud of him. Whether he ends up making it or not, I am bursting my buttons for him. BRAVO for courage. I would have been too shy to even go to the club and meet the performers let alone sing for them. (I don't seem shy when you meet me in person, but it can be terrible at times.) His voice didn't even crack, a real feat at just turning 13 as his voice is changing. Will be great to see how his voice matures. He looks like he is really having fun. I had posted the site but now I see that it says not to share it, so I have removed it.  Just don't want to cause any problems. I will check more and make sure it really is ok to share. DIL said I could share it but that bright yellow warning makes me nervous.
> 
> He really has stage presence when you see him in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it; thanks again.


pacer said:


> Scroll down on that link. There is a lady who linked to the doll pattern. It might be about 2/3 way down the 1st page. The dolls looked just like the ones you posted the picture of.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, thanks for posting photos of the Idarod.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry at the loss of another friend. She is a peace now and sending prayers for hr family and for you.


sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the pictures found the one with the dogs wearing goggles weird wonder why they were wearing them ?


For the same reason you and I would wear sunglasses in bright sunshine while driving and needing to watch the road: To keep their eyes safe from the brilliant sunlight reflecting off the snow. If the dogs turn their heads to avoid the reflection from the snow while running, they will pull the sled in the direction they are looking. Consequently, they will leave the route they were intending to run along. Could even run into trees, or whatever, along the sides of the path.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


My condolences, Cathy, such a horrible family of diseases.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


I am so sorry for her loss but imagine that all who love her are grateful that she did not linger in discomfort.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am so sorry for her loss but imagine that all who love her are grateful that she did not linger in discomfort.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, watching someone struggle to breathe is so hard. She is definitely in a better place & at peace.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, condolences on the loss of your friend.
Thank you for update on Betty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 9 March '16

Today is Barbie Day. Celebrate one of the worlds best known dolls  Barbie Day celebrates her debut in New York at the American International Toy Fair in 1959.

Today is Registered Dietitian Day. With the abundance and variety of food available in the Western world these days, registered dietitians are becoming more popular as people seek greater understanding of what they should eat and why. Why not celebrate Registered Dietitian Day by sending your dietitian a quirky bouquet of edible flowers as a thank you for all their hard work?

If you dont already visit a dietitian you may be wondering what they can do for you. Dietitians often play a role in managing weight through healthy eating, but they can also advise on suitable nutritional intakes for a variety of ailments and disorders. Increasingly, part of the role involves running educational programs about the causes and effects of obesity in an attempt to prevent problems later in life. Find a registered dietitian locally to ask how you can improve your lifestyle and boost your health today.

Today is False Teeth Day. Presumably begun by cynical and canny dentists on the hunt for extra work, False Teeth Day celebrates the replacement teeth which will never let you down, even if your real teeth have!

The first society known to have made dentures are a pre-Roman Italian people called the Etruscans. They used real teeth, whether human or animal, on a gold band and fitted them over the wearers existing teeth. Using real teeth, often taken from those killed in battle, was the only method of making dentures until science allowed artificial teeth to be made from materials such as plastic  a much more civilised method.

For most false teeth wearers, their replacement teeth allow them to continue to eat and drink as normal. However, the character Jaws, from the James Bond films, had metal false teeth which could bite through anything  a skill he used to great effect!

Today is Get Over It Day. One of the most interesting holidays to be found is known simply as Get Over it Day. This celebration was invented in 2005 when a man was having a rather difficult time overcoming the loss of his girlfriend. In essence, this day is meant to help people get over their troubles and tribulations while doing so in humurous ways. It is also considered a day to remember that others in the world will certainly have it worse than us, so Get Over it Day is also a day to feel a bit humble.

Another coincidence (or perhaps not) is that this holiday falls directly between Valentines Day and April Fools Day. So, mixing a bit of partying and romance is certainly not out of the question. While this is still a rather young holiday in comparison with others, Get Over it Day is undoubtedly one of the more appropriate days to sit back, relax and decompress during these modern and hectic times.

Today is Panic Day. It was Rudyard Kipling who penned the immortal lines: If you can keep your head, while all around are losing theirs youve probably forgotten its Panic Day.

Imagine a whole day devoted to what most of us do every morning, at least Monday to Friday. With deadlines looming, alarm clocks failing and traffic jamming, panic comes naturally, yet were expected to quell our natural urges, take a deep breath and carry on regardless. No more!

Panic Day is the day to let rip and succumb to the terror, giving free reign to this much suppressed emotion. Flap your arms and scream, run around in circles, if it helps, or just stay in bed quivering with your head under the pillow.

Be sure to spread the holiday spirit to friends, family and colleagues, too. A good panic is contagious. However you celebrate Panic Day, youll feel better for it.

Today is Crab Meat Day. Having just eaten at a delightful crab restaurant I have settled in to write with the flavor still resting in my mouth and the warmth of a full stomach. Whether you enjoy the intricacy and delicacy involved in smashing open the appendages of these delectable crustaceans, or whether you prefer to let someone else put in the hard work of acquiring the succulent sustenance within said appendage, there really should be no disagreement about the wonderful, soft flavor of crab meat. If youre in agreement about the venerability of crab meat then Crab Meat Day is the perfect day to allow yourself to splurge on the expense of the local crab special at your local restaurant. If you do happen to disagree about the wonders of the crab meat or if you are one of those people who just dislike seafood on general principle, then at the very least take Crab Meat Day as an opportunity to attempt to expand your palette and give crab meat a second try. The worst that can happen is that you confirm your dislike for the flavor and end up taking the crab meat back home as leftovers to pawn off on one of your family or friends who appreciates the delicacy for its true worth.

Origins of Crab Meat Day

Crab meat is a delicacy all over the face of the earth, and for this reason connoisseurs of delicious food have been celebrating the meat for decades, in many places, making it silly to assume a single origin for Crab Meat Day. It is a testament to the hardiness of these crustaceans that they thrive in every single ocean of the world, as well as living on land in many places. For this reason the crab is widely considered the most popular crustacean for consumption in many cuisines, from the exotic locales to the more mundane.

Because crab meat is widely available due to the ubiquity of the creatures on the coast line, it is very likely that feasting on crab meat is a prehistoric delicacy, back in the days when men were much more eager to smash open their food for quick, brutal consumption. Even today many people enjoy allowing their inner savage out as they smash open the massive legs of the king crab with the complimentary mallet. The most widely used varieties of crab include the brown, red swimming and blue swimming crabs.

Celebrating Crab Meat Day

Whether you choose to purchase, cook, or even catch your own crab the opportunities for celebrating Crab Meat Day are as wide spread as the crab meat is delicious. If youve got the time and desire than hold on to your wallets and head out to the nearest crab restaurant. If youd much rather spend a night at home and try your hand at being a chef than crab meat is readily sold at most markets and there are many delicious recipes available to taste. Smoked, baked, or in soup the recipes are sure to make your mouth water. For the most hardcore crab fans who are willing to go the extra mile for fresh crab it might be a fun and educational experience to catch your own crabs with crab pots.

Whatever you decide to do, be sure to remember and appreciate the wonderful flavor of the crab meat that is the reason for Crab Meat Day.

SPICY GARLIC LUMP CRAB BUTTERNUT SQUASH PASTA WITH FETA & PARSLEY

Spicy crab meat pasta was one of my favorite dishes that my mother made for me while growing up. Just garlic, olive oil and chili flakes are all you need. The simple yet rich flavor of crab meat infuses the warmed olive oil and the chili flakes give it a kick of heat in each bite.

The parsley gives the dish a freshness and the feta warms into the noodles, giving it a creamy saltiness. 
Crab meat is very low in calories  about 45 cals for 1/3 of a cup! While its a bit pricey, youll be saving plenty of calories.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 25 minutes
Servings: 2

Ingredients

olive oil, to drizzle
1 butternut squash, peeled, Blade C
salt and pepper, to taste
1/4 cup olive oil
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
3/4 cup lump crab meat
1/4 cup crumbled feta
1 tbsp freshly chopped parsley

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

2. In a baking tray, spread out the butternut squash noodles. Drizzle lightly with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Once the oven preheats, add in the butternut squash noodles. Cook for 7-10 minutes or until softened.

4. Next, in a large skillet, add in the olive oil.

5. Once the oil heats, add in the garlic and cook for 30 seconds.

6. Then, add in the red pepper flakes and crab meat.

7. Cook, stirring frequently, for about 3 minutes or until the crab meat is heated.

8. Place the butternut squash noodles in a bowl and pour in crab meat mixture.

9. Top with parsley and feta. Enjoy!

http://inspiralized.com/2013/12/01/spicy-garlic-lump-crab-butternut-squash-pasta-with-feta-parsley/

Astoria Crab Pasta by Jeff

"Crab in Champagne butter sauce, served over angel hair pasta."

4 servings  403 calories serving

Ingredients

1/3 cup butter
1/4 cup Champagne or other sparkling white wine
1 clove garlic, minced
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon dried sage
1 pinch ground ginger
8 ounces cooked crabmeat
1 (8 ounce) package uncooked angel hair pasta
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, or as needed
salt and black pepper to taste
1 tablespoon chopped Italian flat leaf parsley, divided

Directions

1. Melt the butter in a heavy skillet over medium-low heat, turn the heat to low, and cook for about 5 minutes, straining off any milk solids, until the butter is caramel brown in color.

2. Pour in the wine, garlic, paprika, sage, and ground ginger, and cook and stir about 5 minutes, until the sauce has reduced and the garlic is barely golden.

3. Lightly fold in the crab.

4. Bring a pan of lightly salted water to a boil over medium heat, and drop in the pasta. Cook until just tender, about 4 minutes, and drain.

5. Place the pasta on serving plates, and drizzle each serving with olive oil.

6. Spoon the butter-crab sauce over each plate, sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste, garnish with parsley, and serve immediately.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/189796/astoria-crab-pasta/

Today is No Smoking Day. No Smoking Day encourages you to take the leap and give up cigarettes and smoking. Local authorities, business and organisations come together on this day to support people who are trying to quit by offering support, advice and hosting activity days. Anyone struggling to quit smoking any drug other than tobacco should seek professional help. Check into a Florida drug treatment center, and come home clean and healthy.

Where is the Declaration of Independence housed?

The White House
Library of Congress
The Capitol
National Archives

Barbie's full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.

March 9
(1943-2008) - Bobby Fischer
(1934-1968) - Yuri Gagarin

March 9, 1959
The first Barbie doll went on display at the American Toy Fair in New York City.

Answer: The National Archives and Records Administration is an independent agency of the US government charged with preserving and documenting government and historical records. The National Archives Building, opened as its original headquarters in 1935. It holds the original copies of the three main formative documents of the United States and its government: the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution, and the Bill of Rights. These are displayed to the public in the main chamber of the National Archives, which is called the Rotunda for the Charters of Freedom. On December 13, 1952, the Declaration, along with the Constitution and Bill of Rights were formally delivered into the custody of Archivist of the United States Wayne Grover and enshrined at a ceremony on December 15, 1952, attended by President Harry S. Truman


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> For the same reason you and I would wear sunglasses in bright sunshine while driving and needing to watch the road: To keep their eyes safe from the brilliant sunlight reflecting off the snow. If the dogs turn their heads to avoid the reflection from the snow while running, they will pull the sled in the direction they are looking. Consequently, they will leave the route they were intending to run along. Could even run into trees, or whatever, along the sides of the path.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I thought that to Joy but why only the 2 at the front and not the others ?
I know the two in front are lead dogs but surely the others would try to turn their heads to
I'm off to google it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Wednesday 9 March '16
> 
> Today is Barbie Day. Celebrate one of the worlds best known dolls  Barbie Day celebrates her debut in New York at the American International Toy Fair in 1959.
> 
> ...


 Today is also national meatball day Sam . . I love Swedish meatballs 😋


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally finished skimming last week's. 

So sorry to hear that there are so many marital problems. I hope that everyone stays safe.

Pacer - Mermaid tail afghans are very nice. Should bring a good dollar at the fundraiser. Matthew's butterfly is so lifelike. Tell him that he is just getting better and better.

Darowil,you mentioned that Finnish is closely related to Hungarian. I knew that because I'm of Hungarian extraction but I can't understand Finnish.

Sassafrass - I watched the video about Sand Canyon...absolutely beautiful. Bonnie - My DH and I visited Banff many years ago and I remember its beauty.

Gwenie - Sydney looks so comfy in your lap. By the way, frogs legs are delicious...taste like chicken. I know what you mean about the visit to the Vet. I had to take Candy for her yearly check, heart work, tick, etc.etc. Very pricey.  She has to go to the groomer today because she's getting shaggy. 

Sonja - hope your son is resting comfortably. 

Jackie - The colours in your hot pad are gorgeous. Great job.

Fan - love your Rabbit poem. You should consider having your poems printed. What a wonderful family treasure.

Daralene - Your skirt is lovely. Can't wait to see a picture of your DGD wearing it.

I can't remember everything I read and am now going to start reading this week's.

Everyone be well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


Lovely picture of you and your DH. Any pictures of the wedding?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


Gwenie, I love it. I'm sitting here laughing my head off. Needed this today. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


Mel, so sorry it has come to this but you have made the right choice. Stay safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, hope you are feeling better.[/quotep
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Temperatures here have been on the climb. Yesterday it was 60+ and today about the same. I'm off to the groomers now. TTYL.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot. 
Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear it's a flu, Fan- as you say it is a bit early in the year for it- but the weather is cooling a bit, certainly at night.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear it's a flu, Fan- as you say it is a bit early in the year for it- but the weather is cooling a bit, certainly at night.


Thank you Julie, yes the season is beginning to cool down. I'm going to try and get rid of this as quickly as possible. I'll do a quick run for groceries later then concentrate on recovering. Will get soup mix and cook up a big pot of chicken soup to sustain me over next few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie, yes the season is beginning to cool down. I'm going to try and get rid of this as quickly as possible. I'll do a quick run for groceries later then concentrate on recovering. Will get soup mix and cook up a big pot of chicken soup to sustain me over next few days.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That all sounds delicious but I'm going on a diet to . We had a sneaky thief last night someone came in the middle of the night and stole my nice flat tummy and extra thin legs and left sturdy thighs and an inflated round tyre instead
> My money is on the sandman 😳


That same naughty sandman visited me a few years back and still hasn't returned my "figure" :-( :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The flu is here too...but it's the stomach flu with diarrhea. DGS went to doctors today just to find out that it is viral. And, I woke up this a.m. feverish, but am hoping that I didn't catch it. I watched him Friday and Monday, so it's possible that I caught it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Sorry to hear that you are not well Fan with the flu . I do hope you get well soon . Glad to hear the Vick worked and you slept all night 
Take care of yourself 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> That same naughty sandman visited me a few years back and still hasn't returned my "figure" :-( :-(


I'm thinking I'll never get mine back either😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sisters are on their way home, or perhaps at a mall or unique little shop on their way. It was so wonderful to see them and our visit with our aunt was wonderful. I know my aunt is losing some of her strength and vitality but she is still beautiful, smiling and a fantastic memory. She got diverted while telling us something and still remembered what she was talking about. I can't even do that, as my sisters will attest to. :XD: :XD: Just an amazing inspiration. My cousin took off work and met us for lunch and my the other one came with her DGD in spite of DIL being in the hospital as she felt it was best to go ahead and come and keep DGD occupied. Just a great visit and we talked about mom. She told us some about when mom was born and that mom was such a shy child. It was fun remembering mom and learning more about her. My sister also sent a pdf of family history. Apparently it is the edited version because some people are still alive. I want the unedited version. :shock: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought we immigrated through Canada originally, then thought we came in through the States, but now know our mother's side came in through Canada from Ireland way before the potato famine. Verifies the stories of the French side and marriage in Quebec City, also later in the family, Scotch. I have relatives from one side of the United States to the other and the same with Canada. They lived side by side with Native Americans and there were no telephones, telegraph, cars, etc., and from the sounds of it, no birth control. Tailors, carpenters, farmers and later one relative started the first gas station in Toronto. The original ones were pioneers and lived in Chicago before it was called Chicago. I'm only part way through. Had started it before and lost all the papers when cleaning for company. :roll: I'm quite a mixture with both sides of mom's family and my dad's family as there is Irish, English, Welsh, Scotch, French, Greek and Italian. Could be more, but not mentioned and that's enough anyway.

Mel, hope you got or get the apartment!!! Sounds like your MIL is being supportive and I'm so thankful for that.

So sorry so many have the flu. Hope you will all soon be feeling better.

DH had eye surgery this morning and we made it back before my sisters left. Had to be there at 5:45am but DH messed up the clock and we got there at 4:45.:XD: :XD: :XD: Sat and had a nice conversation and solved the problems of the world and then went in and read some of the family history. That's one way to put him to sleep. It went great and we are hoping that this eye will get some improvement. He doesn't see much with it, so it is exciting to find out, as he heals, if he gets more sight. Don't know why insurance wouldn't help at all. Supposedly because he had to have a "special" lens put in. Guess they don't feel seeing is important. We had to pay huge bucks for this but it was worth saving for. After my sisters left we both went to bed for a sleep. Not a nap as it is too long for that. 

I'm awake but going to lie down again. My sisters couldn't believe how good I am doing and how much more I can do from the last time they saw me. I can step up a curb without being helped now. YAY!!! So happy. In spite of this and the sleep, I am a little tired. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so sorry about the loss of your friend. I know it is painful and heartbreaking. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


Lovely photo Caren. OH no, hope you had some of the photos also on your computer. What a loss for sure with the iPhone crashing. Wow, has Seth grown. It must have felt so good to see them all again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went to the bank and get the certified cheque this morning then to the apt and filled ALL the paperwork for the application out. Over an hour or more but it is done and out of the way.&#128077; she has to call the references tonight/tomorrow and then send that and everything we filled out to head office. I am hoping to find out by Friday. So I am not asking for prayers but any positive thoughts you would like to send up would be much appreciated. 

Gage is done school in 45 mins so we will go 0ick him up and then I am not sure what is up for tonight. Will check in later on.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


So sorry the hear that. It is one of those conditions where the deterioration can be shockingly rapid. The respiratory failure must have been dreadful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the bank and get the certified cheque this morning then to the apt and filled ALL the paperwork for the application out. Over an hour or more but it is done and out of the way.👍 she has to call the references tonight/tomorrow and then send that and everything we filled out to head office. I am hoping to find out by Friday. So I am not asking for prayers but any positive thoughts you would like to send up would be much appreciated.
> 
> Gage is done school in 45 mins so we will go 0ick him up and then I am not sure what is up for tonight. Will check in later on.


I'm hoping , wishing , positive thoughts and everything crossed that you and Gage get this apartment . Have a good evening Mel


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Sorry to hear that you have the flu. Isn't it strange how we keep going in the run up to a wedding or other big event, then, once it is over, wham! Something that has been lurking in our system comes out to hit us big time.
I hope you will soon be feeling much better, but meantime, take care of yourself. It is good that you can sleep - that helps recovery so much.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> That same naughty sandman visited me a few years back and still hasn't returned my "figure" :-( :-(


At last, a credible explanation for what has happened to me, and so many others here! :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,

I'm happy you had such a good visit with your sisters and aunt. It is so nice that you had this time together and could talk about your mom.

It is too bad about the insurance coverage for DH's surgery. Eyesight is so precious, you are right, it was worth saving for. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Sorry to hear you have the flu. Hopefully by having it now it should give you some immunity for the rest of your winter. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Friends,
I am so sorry I have not had time to get on the computer. As Gwen told you I have been led to make 50 dolls for my SS class to put in their shoeboxes for the OCC ministry. It was originally written for the bear and you posted the original pattern.
One of the ladies in my knitting group took the original pattern and made the doll and it was so cute we just made dolls. We have a box we keep at the Sr Citizens Center where we meet and keep it stocked with these dolls to give to police department for the crusers/responders to give to children in bad situations. We also contribute to Battered Womens Home, to the Social Services Dept, and to Blair Batson Hospital for children with Cancer.
I really havent been stressed or feel pressure doing this and am having so much fun. I take half of my allowance each month and make a run to Hobby Lobby and buy Solid colors with matching stripes and variegated yarns. I will have to get about seven bags of fiberfill to finish them.
The original pattern calls for a size 8 flat needle. I changed it to a size 8 (12) circular needle and finished the hair part as you would a hat. The original pattern says to do 84 rows, so we divided that into three parts, ea 24 rows to consist of the shoes & pants, then the dress or shirt, then the face and hair.
Shoes: ( For a girl ): With black, brown, grey, or dark blue K 6 rows
Change color to white for socks and K 2 rows
Change back to black and K two rows (You should have 11 rows total)
(For a boy): Knit 9 rows of brown, black, blue, or grey
Pants: (For a girl): Change to solid color of choice after you have completed the shoes and socks and K 
18 rows; For a boy, K 20 rows of solid color of choice (you should have 30 rows total )
Shirt: Knit 25 rows of a variegated, striped, or fun fur. On Next Row, change to color of choice for face
Face: I used Red Hearts Buff, or I Love This Yarn in Taupe, Toasted Almond, Dark Brown, or Light Peach & Knit 16 rows then change color for Hair (Red, Brown, Yellow, Black, or Grey
Hair: Knit Row 1 & 2
Row 3: After beginning marker, place a marker between each ten stitches (use three markers 
Different from beginning marker)
Row 4: K 8 sts, K 2 together before markers 
Row 3: K 36 sts
Row 5: K 7 sts, K 2 together before markers
Row 6: K 32 sts 
Row 7: K 6, K 2 together before markers
Row 8: K 28 sts
Row 9: Change to DPNs and K 5, K 2 together before markers
Row 10: K 24 sts
Row 11: K 4 sts, K 2 together before marker (20 sts)
Row 12: K 3 sts, K 2 together before marker (16 sts)
Row 13: K 2 sts, K 2 together before marker (12 sts).
Cut yarn and thread yarn needle. Run needle through all loops left on needle twice. Pull tight to close the circle. Run needle through the middle and to wrong side and weave in all ends.
For the face, I use the duplicate stitch. I take a quilt marking pen (the kind that disappears with air) and mark my center. I use two stitches for the eyes. For the nose I use three stitches in a line. I use four stitches for the mouth. You can do the face any way you want. This is just what I do.
The pattern says to stuff with fiberfill to 1 thickness; however, I used a little more. You just want to be able to bend it anyways in a box.
To make the arms seams: I draw a line where I think it should be and count 12 stitches around to the back and make another seam. To make the second arm, I draw a line about nine sts from the first line and draw the first line for the second arm, then twelve sts around for the back line. I use this as a guide line and use the back stitch to make the seam. Some of the ladies in my knitting group just tie knots periodically spaced to make the line.
For the leg seam, just center your first line and count 20 stitches around to make the second line to use as a guideline.
There is no right or wrong way to do these dolls. You just use your imagination and have fun with them.
As Gwen stated, lot of back pain going on with me and having to really be careful. My endocrinologist has really been taking good care of me. With diet, I have lost 21 Pounds ( I saw my internist and weighed today). My endocrinologist has also put me on pain patches which help some to take the edge off the pain so I can not scream with it.ha ha. Jim is about the same. He moves slower and slower and cannot hear thunder! I am trying to stay as healthy as I can as I know I am his caretaker.
I have been remembering Gwens daughter, Joy, and Melody in my prayers and keep up as best I can right know.
If you have any questions about pattern, call me (G


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> No hanging in this country Sam. I doubt the court case has even happened yet but the driver being a minor.... well lets just say it will be interesting to see what the sentence will be.


If it's anything like here it will be tea and sympathy for those responsible and learn to forgive for the bereaved family!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, apparently the rest of my post I didn't cut and paste right.
Call me if you have any questions about the doll. Gwen has my number in more ways than one. ha ha. Or PM me. (She also has my email address.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> I am so sorry I have not had time to get on the computer. As Gwen told you I have been led to make 50 dolls for my SS class to put in their shoeboxes for the OCC ministry. It was originally written for the bear and you posted the original pattern.
> One of the ladies in my knitting group took the original pattern and made the doll and it was so cute we just made dolls. We have a box we keep at the Sr Citizens Center where we meet and keep it stocked with these dolls to give to police department for the crusers/responders to give to children in bad situations. We also contribute to Battered Womens Home, to the Social Services Dept, and to Blair Batson Hospital for children with Cancer.
> I really havent been stressed or feel pressure doing this and am having so much fun. I take half of my allowance each month and make a run to Hobby Lobby and buy Solid colors with matching stripes and variegated yarns. I will have to get about seven bags of fiberfill to finish them.
> ...


So good to see you again Betty and to hear what fun you are having with your dolls. I'm sure the children who receive them are so pleased to have them and have a bit of fun in their lives. Congratulations on 21 lbs weight loss, that is a great achievement and you must have worked very hard. Well done you, you should be proud of yourself. Keep up the good work and I'm sure it will help with the back pain. Drop in on us any time you can, we love to hear from you but know how busy you are. Take care.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that to Joy but why only the 2 at the front and not the others ?
> I know the two in front are lead dogs but surely the others would try to turn their heads to
> I'm off to google it


The lead dogs will keep the others in line-- regarding the path they are supposed to travel as well their behavior while pulling the sled. The lead dogs serve as the ''leader of the pack'' *and* the bosses of the team, reminding them of what is acceptable or not by growling, nipping, or offering physical assault, if necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> At last, a credible explanation for what has happened to me, and so many others here! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> If it's anything like here it will be tea and sympathy for those responsible and learn to forgive for the bereaved family!


Isn't that the sad truth. There is no real consequences for bad behaviour, no wonder things seem to get worse & worse. Some of these young ones need a good kick in the a-- before things get to that state.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re the dreaded lurgy as we call the flu. I've done grocery shopping and now put myself back to bed for the day. Can't believe how exhausted I felt just doing the shopping. It sure drains the energy a lot.
Hope you like the wedding photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, hope you are on the mend soon. Lovely wedding photos, good looking bride & groom.

Betty, good to hear from you. Sorry your back is giving so much grief. What a generous person you are to make all the dolls.

Daralene, I'm glad you had a good time with your aunt & sisters. I hope Bills surgery a great success. I can't believe it's not covered by insurance, that's crazy! We are so lucky to have the care we do.

The GKs are here until tomorrow night, both parents are working. GD is busy watching Scooby- do, her favorite & GS is out with grandpa
I better get supper organized soon, we have to eat early, as I'm going to another if those Home Routes concerts tonight. It's supposed to be Newfoundland music & the entertainer has won some awards. I'm leaving DH to get the kids off to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Budasha, welcome back. Glad you enjoyed video of Sand Canyon. We are blessed to live so close to the Sierras.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute crocheted easter bunny - one piece - like an ornament. --- sam

http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2016/03/easy-crochet-bunny-pattern/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these four scarf pattern - especially the yellow-green one. maybe it is chartreuse - my color sense is not the best. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> That same naughty sandman visited me a few years back and still hasn't returned my "figure" :-( :-(


Punny!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you re the dreaded lurgy as we call the flu. I've done grocery shopping and now put myself back to bed for the day. Can't believe how exhausted I felt just doing the shopping. It sure drains the energy a lot.
> Hope you like the wedding photos.


Lovely photos and get well soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just realized that soho url won't work for you. but here is a url that will work. the scarf i was talking about is the last one on the first row. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/tag/purl-sohos-alpaca-pure/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Alpaca%20Pure%20Scarf%20Patterns%20%7C%20T9&utm_term=Knit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will only have a mild case and will recover quickly. The flu an be so nasty. DH and I get flu vaccines every year and have fortunately not had the flu in many years.



Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The family history documents sound wonderful; what a treasure to have it. I know you must be relishing the reading of it. Hope your DH's eye surgery went well and that he will regain full sight with that eye. Did he have cataract surgery? I know I was given the option of getting the standard lens when I have mine that insurance/medicare will pay for but could up grade to one of two other types. To upgrade no insurance would pay and it would have cost quite a bit more but wouldn't have to wear glasses at all. I am going to have the standard lens put in so will need to wear reading glasses. After so many years of wearing glasses already I didn't think it a big deal to still have to wear reading glasses. Wishing your DH the best during recovery.


Cashmeregma said:


> Sisters are on their way home, or perhaps at a mall or unique little shop on their way. It was so wonderful to see them and our visit with our aunt was wonderful. I know my aunt is losing some of her strength and vitality but she is still beautiful, smiling and a fantastic memory. She got diverted while telling us something and still remembered what she was talking about. I can't even do that, as my sisters will attest to. :XD: :XD: Just an amazing inspiration. My cousin took off work and met us for lunch and my the other one came with her DGD in spite of DIL being in the hospital as she felt it was best to go ahead and come and keep DGD occupied. Just a great visit and we talked about mom. She told us some about when mom was born and that mom was such a shy child. It was fun remembering mom and learning more about her. My sister also sent a pdf of family history. Apparently it is the edited version because some people are still alive. I want the unedited version. :shock: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought we immigrated through Canada originally, then thought we came in through the States, but now know our mother's side came in through Canada from Ireland way before the potato famine. Verifies the stories of the French side and marriage in Quebec City, also later in the family, Scotch. I have relatives from one side of the United States to the other and the same with Canada. They lived side by side with Native Americans and there were no telephones, telegraph, cars, etc., and from the sounds of it, no birth control. Tailors, carpenters, farmers and later one relative started the first gas station in Toronto. The original ones were pioneers and lived in Chicago before it was called Chicago. I'm only part way through. Had started it before and lost all the papers when cleaning for company. :roll: I'm quite a mixture with both sides of mom's family and my dad's family as there is Irish, English, Welsh, Scotch, French, Greek and Italian. Could be more, but not mentioned and that's enough anyway.
> 
> Mel, hope you got or get the apartment!!! Sounds like your MIL is being supportive and I'm so thankful for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey grampmas - need a whimsy summer hat - it's still hot in australia you know - take a look at these. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats?omhide=true


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family history documents sound wonderful; what a treasure to have it. I know you must be relishing the reading of it. Hope your DH's eye surgery went well and that he will regain full sight with that eye. Did he have cataract surgery? I know I was given the option of getting the standard lens when I have mine that insurance/medicare will pay for but could up grade to one of two other types. To upgrade no insurance would pay and it would have cost quite a bit more but wouldn't have to wear glasses at all. I am going to have the standard lens put in so will need to wear reading glasses. After so many years of wearing glasses already I didn't think it a big deal to still have to wear reading glasses. Wishing your DH the best during recovery.


I had them use the more expensive, multifocal lenses..they are really wonderful, and when I consider the cost of new glasses once a year, they have paid for themselves in just not having to buy glasses. More fun, too, as I can walk in the rain with my face up and not have to worry about being blinded by wet glasses. It is, of course, an individual choice. I believe that in the USA they cost $850.00 (about 3-4 pairs of prescription reading glasses, but lots of the dimestore cheaper reading ones.) Ultimately, it was, for me, a good decision.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Fan. Very interesting cake; like it.



Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you will only have a mild case and will recover quickly. The flu an be so nasty. DH and I get flu vaccines every year and have fortunately not had the flu in many years.


Unfortunately I can't do the vaccine. I had a severe reaction to it years back resulting in pneumonia so stay away from it. I will keep on vit c daily and use natural remedies instead. We have a product here called Viralex which is excellent, have used it before so started on that too. You can't keep this old dame down for long, too much to do lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was going to cost me an additional $2000 per eye for the lens and then an additional surgery cost. I know my reading glasses will be a long way from the $850 and if the cheaper ones will work then I'll be happy with that. I 'm glad you were able to get the multifocus lenss. They did sound wonderful but not to my budget. Sad that we often have to look at costs rather than what we would rather health wise but I'm okay with this decision.



flyty1n said:


> I had them use the more expensive, multifocal lenses..they are really wonderful, and when I consider the cost of new glasses once a year, they have paid for themselves in just not having to buy glasses. More fun, too, as I can walk in the rain with my face up and not have to worry about being blinded by wet glasses. It is, of course, an individual choice. I believe that in the USA they cost $850.00 (about 3-4 pairs of prescription reading glasses, but lots of the dimestore cheaper reading ones.) Ultimately, it was, for me, a good decision.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a mixed bag - hopefully they are locked up and will never get out. --- sam



darowil said:


> No capital punishment here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry cathy - that is way too young. tons of soothing healing energy zooming to surround you the your friend's family and friends with warm healing energy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's too bad. i would pull the lever. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No hanging in this country Sam. I doubt the court case has even happened yet but the driver being a minor.... well lets just say it will be interesting to see what the sentence will be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you have a favorite sweedish meatball recipe? hint hint hint --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Today is also national meatball day Sam . . I love Swedish meatballs 😋


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just call me the vick's sandman. --- sam



Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomorrow morning I have my usual mammogram (groan). Afterwards I'm going by the LYS and get some help with the top I'm attempting to make DD. I frogged it and very slowly have knitted back and still have a wrong count. I called them and the owners said they would gladly take a look at and help me get straight on it. Mid afternoon I have to pick up oldest DGD and take her for track practice then afterwards take her home. I'll most likely sit and knit in the car while she is at practice rather than drive home just to turn around a few hours later to pick her up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like it was a great weekend daralene - so glad you got a chance to talk to your aunt about your mother. sending bill tons of healing energy to heal the eye and get it back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sisters are on their way home, or perhaps at a mall or unique little shop on their way. It was so wonderful to see them and our visit with our aunt was wonderful. I know my aunt is losing some of her strength and vitality but she is still beautiful, smiling and a fantastic memory. She got diverted while telling us something and still remembered what she was talking about. I can't even do that, as my sisters will attest to. :XD: :XD: Just an amazing inspiration. My cousin took off work and met us for lunch and my the other one came with her DGD in spite of DIL being in the hospital as she felt it was best to go ahead and come and keep DGD occupied. Just a great visit and we talked about mom. She told us some about when mom was born and that mom was such a shy child. It was fun remembering mom and learning more about her. My sister also sent a pdf of family history. Apparently it is the edited version because some people are still alive. I want the unedited version. :shock: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought we immigrated through Canada originally, then thought we came in through the States, but now know our mother's side came in through Canada from Ireland way before the potato famine. Verifies the stories of the French side and marriage in Quebec City, also later in the family, Scotch. I have relatives from one side of the United States to the other and the same with Canada. They lived side by side with Native Americans and there were no telephones, telegraph, cars, etc., and from the sounds of it, no birth control. Tailors, carpenters, farmers and later one relative started the first gas station in Toronto. The original ones were pioneers and lived in Chicago before it was called Chicago. I'm only part way through. Had started it before and lost all the papers when cleaning for company. :roll: I'm quite a mixture with both sides of mom's family and my dad's family as there is Irish, English, Welsh, Scotch, French, Greek and Italian. Could be more, but not mentioned and that's enough anyway.
> 
> Mel, hope you got or get the apartment!!! Sounds like your MIL is being supportive and I'm so thankful for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Bulldog Betty. She and her DH have had a real time of it lately. Lot of friends have passed away recently and Betty's back has been very painful. Doctor has put her on pain meds but she is still having a great deal of pain. Betty also has been making Dolls for the Christmas Child program her church participates in. She is committed to completing 50 dolls and at this time has made 18. She said she misses and loves us all but right now must focus on getting these made. She has not forgotten her friends at the KTP. Here is a picture of some of the dolls she has made. (these particular ones are ones she made for others)


Thanks Gwen I have been wondering about Betty and hoping she is OK. Sounds like things are la ittle worse but mainly business keeping her away. Though with a very painful back likely makes much computer time difficult as well.

In fact I see from Sams post under mine that Betty has posted. Glad you managed toget some time and praying that the back will be least kept managable for you. Those dolls are very effective aren't they?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you betty - you take care of you - being jim's caretaker cannot be all easy going so be sure to do nice things for yourself along the way. good luck on the fifty dolls. those must be some smokin' hot needles. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> I am so sorry I have not had time to get on the computer. As Gwen told you I have been led to make 50 dolls for my SS class to put in their shoeboxes for the OCC ministry. It was originally written for the bear and you posted the original pattern.
> As Gwen stated, lot of back pain going on with me and having to really be careful. My endocrinologist has really been taking good care of me. With diet, I have lost 21 Pounds ( I saw my internist and weighed today). My endocrinologist has also put me on pain patches which help some to take the edge off the pain so I can not scream with it.ha ha. Jim is about the same. He moves slower and slower and cannot hear thunder! I am trying to stay as healthy as I can as I know I am his caretaker.
> I have been remembering Gwens daughter, Joy, and Melody in my prayers and keep up as best I can right know.
> If you have any questions about pattern, call me (G


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures fan - thank you - great looking cake. --- sam



Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's going to be fun. grandpa putting the kids to bed. --- sam --- have fun at the concert. hope it is a good one.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, hope you are on the mend soon. Lovely wedding photos, good looking bride & groom.
> 
> Betty, good to hear from you. Sorry your back is giving so much grief. What a generous person you are to make all the dolls.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is even better today as he changed the wisps of the mane. He says I can take a picture again tomorrow to post here. It is coming along quite nicely. He has art class tonight so not much will get done on it tonight. I think he has several clay pieces that he is working on in class right now.
> 
> Today, Matthew had the opportunity to go to lunch with his brother which he really enjoys doing. When he came home he had to watch over the phone in case the surgeon called. We found out today that there is a stone that escaped from the gall bladder on my DH and is caught up in the pancreas. The surgeon is consulting with a gastrointestinal surgeon to determine if there will be two surgeons operating on my DH with back to back surgeries or if the GI doctor will advise the surgeon on how to handle this. DH could be off from work 3-4 weeks due to the heavy physical demands of his job. No call came through today so probably tomorrow he will hear from him. We do know that surgery is going to be scheduled to remove the gall bladder and the stone in the pancreas. The doctor is concerned that if DH tries to pass the stone that he could have damage to the pancreas and/or the liver which we would like to avoid.


The stone in the pancreas is going tomake things harder. Surely the GI surgeon should be able to remove a gallbladder even if the other one doesn't feel up to it?
My orginal surgeon was a GI surgeon- did't end up with him as I got really bad and needed to be admitted for IV antibiotics while th efirst one I saw was away. Turned out better as the one I got had no gap so no cost to me for any of the doctors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


Efforts not too poor, Fran- they look ok to me- how are you feeling?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam I have some Vicks so will do. Just went to have a cuppa tea and couldn't taste it, looks like taste buds are up the wazoo.


If you are blocked up your sense of smell may be gone for now- and no smell has a massive impact on taste.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL has learned to keep quiet when her friends are talking about how their babies don't sleep! I think they realise just what a good baby Caitlin is...on top of sleeping well she is also a good eater and a very smiley, happy baby most of the time.


Vicky says she almost feels guiilty when asked how she is sleeping by other Mums who have just complained about their baby's lack of sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Efforts not too poor, Fran- they look ok to me- how are you feeling?


Feeling very lethargic Julie, tastebuds and smell gone awol.
Can't wait to get rid of it, it's very frustrating. Have good soups bought earlier until I get chicken going, just not in mood to cook today. Will make an effort for dinner tonight and hope like mad Stu doesn't get it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Feeling very lethargic Julie, tastebuds and smell gone awol.
> Can't wait to get rid of it, it's very frustrating. Have good soups bought earlier until I get chicken going, just not in mood to cook today. Will make an effort for dinner tonight and hope like mad Stu doesn't get it.


You don't need to have Stu crook when you are already feeling lousy! Glad you have lots of soup- helps keeping the fluids up, especially if it includes a sore throat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - so pleased you and your sisters were able to get together with your aunt. Lots of fun and laughter I'll bet. 

Our daughter got us the DNA test kits from Ancestry.com for Christmas presents and we're enjoying reading about the areas our ancestors came frome.

Betty - so glad to see you. I'm hoping to make some dolls so I'll send you an email to get the full pattern.

Love to all and best wishes to Mel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Money is in my account. She put in 2000$ so overwhelmed right now but am excited can take a certified cheque and the paperwork and hope to be accepted. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Made a dishcloth today for a quick mindless knit. Started another one. Told my friend by the end of the month I will have her outfitted with so many and in so many colors. 👍👍👍👍


How wonderful for you- it must be so good to have her support. Helps confirm you that the decision was the right one if Gregs mother is helping you.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Have been managing to keep up with this TP. For those who asked, I did several hat and cowl sets for Christmas, sorry no photos. Presently I am doing two afghans, one knit for DD1-just working on tying in the ends. The second is crocheted and for DD2. About half done it. Will get photos and post when they are done.
Am glad to hear Mel's MIL has provided funds for apartment and am crossing my fingers that she and Gage get the it.
Sounds like all the other daughters' situations are a little better now also.
Sorry Betty is still having back problems, but do think her dolls are very cute.
Enjoying stories of all the grandchildren.
Prayers to all in need.
HUGS Sherry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


Sorry for you and her family- but not for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So as predicted last night was a stinker.... it got down to 20c at around midnight then straight back up to 31c at 2AM!! :shock: :shock: It was a horrid awful night to try and sleep.
> 
> At 8pm, now, its 19c BUT 92% humidity. UGH.
> 
> We never used to have humid weather down at this end of the country.... that was only for North Queensland and Darwin etc. This is horrid. :roll:


Similar issues here- but hasn't been as hot. And today is wet so the humidty is not such an issue. Have had a wet MArch so far- well over the average and only a third of the way through the month.

Settlement on our new place should be taking place within the next couple of hours so should be able to get the keys soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww, they just change so much every day, finding new things all the time.... just adorable to watch.


And now she is trying desperately to turn from her back to her front- but can't quite work out what next steps to take after getting onto her side.
I may have mentioned yesterday that she went to sleep in her cot with no help from me as I fell asleep. Well she slept for 2 hours and needed to be woken so she needn't mess up with her bedtime routine. She normally only sleeps for maximum 45 minutes during the day. Looks like she is changing her routine into an older babies. 
I've enjpyed seeing so much of her have you gathered?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar issues here- but hasn't been as hot. And today is wet so the humidty is not such an issue. Have had a wet MArch so far- well over the average and only a third of the way through the month.
> 
> Settlement on our new place should be taking place within the next couple of hours so should be able to get the keys soon.


Congrats!!!! May you be very happy there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do believe you are completely smitten with this little girl.  Enjoy your time with her. They grow so quckly.


darowil said:


> And now she is trying desperately to turn from her back to her front- but can't quite work out what next steps to take after getting onto her side.
> I may have mentioned yesterday that she went to sleep in her cot with no help from me as I fell asleep. Well she slept for 2 hours and needed to be woken so she needn't mess up with her bedtime routine. She normally only sleeps for maximum 45 minutes during the day. Looks like she is changing her routine into an older babies.
> I've enjpyed seeing so much of her have you gathered?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was going to cost me an additional $2000 per eye for the lens and then an additional surgery cost. I know my reading glasses will be a long way from the $850 and if the cheaper ones will work then I'll be happy with that. I 'm glad you were able to get the multifocus lenss. They did sound wonderful but not to my budget. Sad that we often have to look at costs rather than what we would rather health wise but I'm okay with this decision.


Wow, why so much money is my question. If you are on Medicare (and perhaps you are too young) they should pay the costs of the surgery and anesthesia and all you have to pay for is the lens. And I know that they cost $850 (Judy does the billing). Of course, that is $850 for each eye. 
Now, something to ask your doctor, could you do a near sighted lens in one eye and a far sighted one in the other? Often this works well as your brain figures out which eye to use and, once again, you don't need to wear glasses. I did this with contact lens for years before my cataract surgery. Something to think about and consider as a lower cost alternative, and both of those lenses should be paid for my Medicare (if you are old enough to have it). At any rate, cataract surgery, IMHO, is God's gift and a real miracle for sight restoration.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow morning I have my usual mammogram (groan). Afterwards I'm going by the LYS and get some help with the top I'm attempting to make DD. ..


Good luck on the mammogram. Is it a standard two views one, or do you have access to the new Genius one, which is more like a CT scan and does 5 different "slices" of views with each vertical and lateral pass? Supposedly the Genius is a 3-D one and gives a better view and is more likely to catch problems. I await a complete report of how your experience came out. Prayers for you in all your day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.

Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Matthew, you make beautiful yarn bowls and you have captured the essence of your horse's face. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Matthew is so gifted.
Betty, so good to see your post.
Mel, I know it's taken me a day....but I just realized you are knitting again!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And now she is trying desperately to turn from her back to her front- but can't quite work out what next steps to take after getting onto her side.
> I may have mentioned yesterday that she went to sleep in her cot with no help from me as I fell asleep. Well she slept for 2 hours and needed to be woken so she needn't mess up with her bedtime routine. She normally only sleeps for maximum 45 minutes during the day. Looks like she is changing her routine into an older babies.
> I've enjpyed seeing so much of her have you gathered?


Such great entertainment you have right now. I love when the family gets so excited for such great attainments in such young lives.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the pictures found the one with the dogs wearing goggles weird wonder why they were wearing them ?


I think to protect their eyes from snow blindness?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


I'm so sorry Cathy, that is way to young, no matter the cause. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 42.
> 
> Love all the photos and Matthew's drawing.
> 
> ...


Sucks that you have to wait but great that he can get it fixed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> Have been managing to keep up with this TP. For those who asked, I did several hat and cowl sets for Christmas, sorry no photos. Presently I am doing two afghans, one knit for DD1-just working on tying in the ends. The second is crocheted and for DD2. About half done it. Will get photos and post when they are done.
> Am glad to hear Mel's MIL has provided funds for apartment and am crossing my fingers that she and Gage get the it.
> Sounds like all the other daughters' situations are a little better now also.
> Sorry Betty is still having back problems, but do think her dolls are very cute.
> ...


It is such a pleasure to hear from you as well. Doing afghans is very time consuming but they are so beautiful and helpful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh boy, am I behind! I am not sure I have gotten much past page 1, so will have to read quick in the next 2 days! I've been busy here. Prayers for all who need them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i didn't say you had to buy any. it is pretty neat yarn isn't it" ---- sam


 :-D I haven't yet, but I still might place an order.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. I'm going to make some of that moisturizer for sure, I've always got dry cracked skin.
> 
> Thanks to the summary queens for al their hard work,helps wo much to find things again.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have been playing in the old photos, too, this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, I'm sure they'll love them.
> I'm hoping that Tami has a fairly dummy proof method as I could really use sewing for dummies. LOL


I won't know until I see them! I am not great at repairs, or sewing anymore, either, but I can try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> Thank you very much for doing this. I printed several recipes to try, and forwarded 2 to friends of mine. I really appreciate it when you list the sites where the recipes originated; I've signed up for a few as a result of your parties.


Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure how much I'll be on with having company and then heading up to my aunt's house. We will be there on my mother's birthday, so it will help ease the day to be with our special aunt. She is missing mom so much, so she will help us and we will help her. She inspires me so. We were talking and I was saying that I accepted I was getting older with aches and pains but always expect to get better. She told me she had been thinking like that too but decided to just claim health. She'd been to church and reading the Bible and in the old testament it talked about the ailments of getting older, but she got praying and just decided to claim health instead of thinking that way. Mind you, she's nearing 100 at 97. She said this week has been great and that she might as well enjoy her days that she has. What an inspirational lady. I'm always learning from her. She likes it when I tell her that and I could almost see the smile coming through the phone. I love and need to be around people that are inspirational. Now to get to work.


Enjoy your time with your sisters, and aunt. Sending you all hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it's running after so many kids.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Oh no, I hope you recover quickly and don't end up needing meds. Good that you slept the night through, that will go a long way to help you recover.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. It's the day after a wedding in our adopted family.'
> It was a beautiful late summer day, and a great time was had by all.
> The eldest daughter in our adopted family finally got married after over a decade with her man and three gorgeous children later. The wedding was only a few minutes from our home at Totara Park just behind the botanical gardens.
> Julie told me she had her wedding reception there and it was a wonderful setting amongst the trees. This is me all dressed up in a pretty frock, something I don't normally wear. I'm a jeans, shorts, and tee shirt kind of girl usually.


You both clean up really nice :-D . Teasing aside, you are a great looking couple! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


Matthew's work is quite remarkable, Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sisters are on their way home, or perhaps at a mall or unique little shop on their way. It was so wonderful to see them and our visit with our aunt was wonderful. I know my aunt is losing some of her strength and vitality but she is still beautiful, smiling and a fantastic memory. She got diverted while telling us something and still remembered what she was talking about. I can't even do that, as my sisters will attest to. :XD: :XD: Just an amazing inspiration. My cousin took off work and met us for lunch and my the other one came with her DGD in spite of DIL being in the hospital as she felt it was best to go ahead and come and keep DGD occupied. Just a great visit and we talked about mom. She told us some about when mom was born and that mom was such a shy child. It was fun remembering mom and learning more about her. My sister also sent a pdf of family history. Apparently it is the edited version because some people are still alive. I want the unedited version. :shock: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought we immigrated through Canada originally, then thought we came in through the States, but now know our mother's side came in through Canada from Ireland way before the potato famine. Verifies the stories of the French side and marriage in Quebec City, also later in the family, Scotch. I have relatives from one side of the United States to the other and the same with Canada. They lived side by side with Native Americans and there were no telephones, telegraph, cars, etc., and from the sounds of it, no birth control. Tailors, carpenters, farmers and later one relative started the first gas station in Toronto. The original ones were pioneers and lived in Chicago before it was called Chicago. I'm only part way through. Had started it before and lost all the papers when cleaning for company. :roll: I'm quite a mixture with both sides of mom's family and my dad's family as there is Irish, English, Welsh, Scotch, French, Greek and Italian. Could be more, but not mentioned and that's enough anyway.
> 
> Mel, hope you got or get the apartment!!! Sounds like your MIL is being supportive and I'm so thankful for that.
> 
> ...


So glad that you had a great visit with your family, remembering and enjoying the time together. 
How exciting, that is quite an extensive family tree. 
Hope you got some rest, I'm sure it was an emotionally draining time, as much as it was an enjoyable and fun time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the bank and get the certified cheque this morning then to the apt and filled ALL the paperwork for the application out. Over an hour or more but it is done and out of the way.👍 she has to call the references tonight/tomorrow and then send that and everything we filled out to head office. I am hoping to find out by Friday. So I am not asking for prayers but any positive thoughts you would like to send up would be much appreciated.
> 
> Gage is done school in 45 mins so we will go 0ick him up and then I am not sure what is up for tonight. Will check in later on.


Fantastic, I have everything crossed and sending up all positive energies and thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to post this earlier
> 
> ZEN TEACHINGS
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen. We both enjoyed these!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


Matthew is a multi-talented artist! He does beautiful work. I really enjoy seeing the things he has created.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I am asking that no one post about what has happened in the last 24 hours on facebook. Your posts will be deleted by me.
> 
> I have taken the step and Gage and I are out of the apt and safe. We are at a friends and Greg does not know where we are. I am in contact with his mom and sister and they are supporting us. They are supporting him as well to get the help he needs. I am going to be on here often as I can but today thee is stuff I have to take care of.
> 
> ...


Mel, I have missed what has happened in the last few days, but know that you and Gage are always in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry, apparently the rest of my post I didn't cut and paste right.
> Call me if you have any questions about the doll. Gwen has my number in more ways than one. ha ha. Or PM me. (She also has my email address.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Thank you for giving us the modified pattern Betty, we miss you. 
I'm so glad that you are enjoying the dolls and not stressing it, it's a lot ore fun that way. 
Congrats on the weight loss, that's wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sonja and Sam, somebody remarked I look like my mother, and me being me, I replied gosh I hope not she's been dead 9 years lol!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


A lovely couple.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received a pm from caren which follows. i had just been thinking about her. --- sam
> 
> My iPhone has crashed I have t been abLe to stay connected long enough to read much or post. Miss everyone.
> 
> ...


Good to know that is the only reason Caren is missing. Thanks for letting us know. I've been thinking about her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any steam enthusiastic s out there . Well I know Tami is . I'm thinking you would really like to be with me this Thursday . The Flying Scotsman , the most famous steam locomotive in the world is passing . You may know it's been fully restored ( a long 10 years ) and has been back home in the National railway museum at York since Feb 25th . It's beautiful and so big but so are all the others there . Anyone ever visiting York go see the trains well worth a visit and it's free . Any way back to my news the train is on the move to Grosmont another place well worth a visit . Remember I showed pictures of the station that was used in the Harry Potter films .its going to be there for about 10 days travelling the steam railway lines Every single ticket has already been sold out for every day ☹
> I've seen the train stationary and now Thursday I get to see it in motion as to get to Grosmont its passing by us about 10 minutes away . So I have a date 6ish Thursday evening


Thank you for show us this! I have shown it to DH. If you ever get video of it, we would love to see it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd be in trouble in Cleveland, cuz those little suckers aren't going to live in my house, it's either David traps them, or...


I am glad we are not in Cleveland, too, as I freak. DH has to keep any trapped and disposed of.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still driving. Had some health issues to sort out but am doing fine now. Some family issues too, but nothing serious. Mom is back in Arizona after a few months in Florida. Had hernia surgery down there but she is doing well.
> 
> Lila is still with me and keeps me company. She gets playful at times but does like to sleep.
> 
> ...


Stay safe. You are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Got home with about 1 hour left of the Ceremonial start to the Iditarod....and my computer would not take my password! What is that? Where are those Gremlins? Eventually, DH got me calmed down, and he got my computer started...where would I be without him????
> 
> Anyway...the race is on! I'm sure anyone who has been watching/listening to the news, they had numerous reports about Anchorage needing to truck in several train-loads of snow for today's start. One report said 500 truck's worth, 7 coal-car sized train cars. Anchorage has been stockpiling snow since September! The restart and official start of the race is 80 miles to the north. It is reported that there is enough snow for sure!
> 
> ...


Love the pics! Sorry about the news. Will catch up with you on Thursday, if we are still on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi All:
> Just to let you know DD is doing well. She won't be here for another week because she is going to visit a very close cousin first and then another daughter will go and pick her up.
> I talk with her every day and she has a plan and she said she feels like a load has been lifted. She already got the I am so sorry e-mail, please come back so we can work on this. She has no intentions of replying.
> I am trying to figure out how to rearrange some furniture to give her her own private quiet space. DH will not be happy because he hates it when I move stuff but hopefully will see she needs her own space for the next little while. I think it will only be for a couple of months and then she will move on with the next phase of her plan.
> ...


So glad to hear your DD is safe, and doing well. will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Say on the news that snow had to be brought in for the Itidarod.....said it was a first time they've ever had to do that.
> 
> Yesterday we found Alfred kitty dead next to the front porch. He was ony 2-3 years old. Say no signs of external injury so have no idea what happened. He hadn't been sick either. We wondered if possibly he had been hit by a car and just made up to the house and had internal injuries. He was more DH's cat than anyone elses and he felt sad at losing him. Alfred was a sweet kitty and will be missed. So that puts us down to 2 cats and 5 dogs.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about the kitty.

I only have part of my front finished, and started on the back for the workshop. I am enjoying it.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Matthew's bowls are beautiful.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Fan,

I hope you will feel better soon.

Even though I had a flu shot, i was very sick, too. I ended up at urgent care and was diagnosed with bronchitis. I had 10 days of antibiotics and cough medicine. I still have a bit of a cough. This has been going on for a month.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have only finished page 23. I will try to catch up some more tomorrow. Good night. Prayers for all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Fan,
> 
> I hope you will feel better soon.
> 
> Even though I had a flu shot, i was very sick, too. I ended up at urgent care and was diagnosed with bronchitis. I had 10 days of antibiotics and cough medicine. I still have a bit of a cough. This has been going on for a month.


Thank you, I'm a little better this afternoon, feeling hungry so that's a good sign. The herbal remedy Viralex works very well, but you do spend some time in the bathroom, it cleans out the system and kills the virus. I'm making stir fry Veges with chicken nibbles, they are small pieces with bones on them good for dishes like this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

afghans take forever - i have one started - scrap yarn - totem lace pattern - i try to do a few rows every day - so it will eventually get done - no hurry - i have others. it's a great way to get rid of the scrap yarn though. will be anxious to see yours. which would you rather do - knit one or crochet one? --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Have been managing to keep up with this TP. For those who asked, I did several hat and cowl sets for Christmas, sorry no photos. Presently I am doing two afghans, one knit for DD1-just working on tying in the ends. The second is crocheted and for DD2. About half done it. Will get photos and post when they are done.
> Am glad to hear Mel's MIL has provided funds for apartment and am crossing my fingers that she and Gage get the it.
> Sounds like all the other daughters' situations are a little better now also.
> Sorry Betty is still having back problems, but do think her dolls are very cute.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all know how new grandma's are - and lucky baby to have grandma so close. enjoy each day - they really do change from day to day. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now she is trying desperately to turn from her back to her front- but can't quite work out what next steps to take after getting onto her side.
> I may have mentioned yesterday that she went to sleep in her cot with no help from me as I fell asleep. Well she slept for 2 hours and needed to be woken so she needn't mess up with her bedtime routine. She normally only sleeps for maximum 45 minutes during the day. Looks like she is changing her routine into an older babies.
> I've enjpyed seeing so much of her have you gathered?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the bowls are beautiful - well done mathew. you can almost see the wind blowing through the mane - so lifelike - good job mather. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wondered where you were - hope all is fine at your house. how are the rabbits - any bunnies yet? what do you think the odds are? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Oh boy, am I behind! I am not sure I have gotten much past page 1, so will have to read quick in the next 2 days! I've been busy here. Prayers for all who need them.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm watching Hello Dolly and knitting on the blue wrap, I just started skein #3, only one skein to go. 
I planted both types of broccoli seeds today, and then went outside and planted the sugar peas where David wanted them and added a few along the one chain link fencing, won't he be surprised when they pop up. lol
I transplanted my house plants and didn't make too big a mess in the process. 
And started working on the comforter that I want to make for our bed, everything is ironed and cut. No telling when I'll get to sewing it though. 
Ryssa has a vet appointment in the morning for her rabies, we give them their regular vaccines ourselves, only $6.99 at the farm supply store. 
Christopher called, he got 3 or so lbs of catfish and wants to do a family fish fry this weekend, I imagine I'll be doing the frying though, go figure. lol He is a very good cook though, it is in the genes of all the males in my family, from my Dad to both my brothers and Christopher, none of them were ever really taught, they just started early, any chance they got to cook, they took it. lol
Okay, back to getting caught up, I love the songs in Hello Dolly, like "it takes a woman" they are so funny. 
HUGS!
And don't forget to put the lid on the sheep dip! lolol I really hope that that doesn't mean what I think it does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


Oh my, he has been busy, those are wonderful, he is a very talented young man. The horse is coming along beautifully, I agree, I love the texture he puts in. 
I agree with you, that seems a rather long time to wait for surgery when they are concerned it can cause worse problems. I hope that you get some good answers and that they move his surgery date up substantially.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I won't know until I see them! I am not great at repairs, or sewing anymore, either, but I can try.


 :-D :thumbup: 
That works for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad we are not in Cleveland, too, as I freak. DH has to keep any trapped and disposed of.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
Well, I am very hopefully that you will make 50 at least also. 
I do agree, life is definitely full of surprises.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's going to be fun. grandpa putting the kids to bed. --- sam --- have fun at the concert. hope it is a good one.


Just got home, both kids in bed & grandpa out on the couch, no big messes so I guess all went well.
The concert was excellent, maybe the best I've been to there & an added bonus it was the biggest crowd yet, 40 people s the musicians made $800 so they should be happy too. I think as more people get to realize it's worth attending the numbers will go up.

It was terribly foggy coming home, I'm glad no deer decided to jump in front of me :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


Happy anniversary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, it seems to me having to wait a whole month is a bit much, especially with the stone lodged in the liver. I don't understand why they wait so long now, I have 2 friends who had the GB rupture because they waited & both ended up with peritonitis,& were sick for months 
Matthews bowls are lovely & that horse is absolutely amazing, so much talent 
Margaret, seems like you are really enjoying being grandma, it's amazing how they grow & change so quickly.

Gramma Sherry, I'm curious, what part of Ontario do you live in?

Kaye, do you usually plant your garden this early? Or is it an early spring? It will be 2 months before I plant anything outside. I started a bunch of flowers & a few tomatoes a few days ago. Will start more tomatoes, broccoli, cabbage, peppers & melons in early April. I hope what I have started survives on DHs care while I'm away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just got home, both kids in bed & grandpa out on the couch, no big messes so I guess all went well.
> The concert was excellent, maybe the best I've been to there & an added bonus it was the biggest crowd yet, 40 people s the musicians made $800 so they should be happy too. I think as more people get to realize it's worth attending the numbers will go up.
> 
> It was terribly foggy coming home, I'm glad no deer decided to jump in front of me :roll:


Glad you had a great time and a safe trip home. Also glad that the house, hubby, and grands all seem to have made it through with no major mishaps. 
No deer is a major bonus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, it seems to me having to wait a whole month is a bit much, especially with the stone lodged in the liver. I don't understand why they wait so long now, I have 2 friends who had the GB rupture because they waited & both ended up with peritonitis,& were sick for months
> Matthews bowls are lovely & that horse is absolutely amazing, so much talent
> Margaret, seems like you are really enjoying being grandma, it's amazing how they grow & change so quickly.
> 
> ...


The peas say to plant a good 4-5 weeks before the last freeze, and we are pretty mild here, so it's not too long before spring hits us. The broccoli will go out into the big green house when it gets big enough, David has researched everything and just tells me what I'm supposed to do. :roll: But then he did plan on horticulture being his career when he was younger, and then realized he really didn't want to be out in the South Texas heat all day everyday. lol
We won't start any of the other seeds until April probably, but I have them so when he's ready, they are here. The brussel sprouts he didn't pull up last fall are doing well, he found out on accident, he pulled one of the plants up a couple weeks ago and then saw it had baby brussels all over, so he left the other one, it seems to be doing great, the strawberries are coming along well too. 
Well now that I've written another book and the laptop is dying, I'd better head to bed. 
Night all, hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt marilyn - 50 is in your future for you and ray. --- sam


Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whether you play golf or not you really need to watch this - just plain fun. takes place in ireland. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/200-yard-golf-shot.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sounds like it was a great weekend daralene - so glad you got a chance to talk to your aunt about your mother. sending bill tons of healing energy to heal the eye and get it back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Glad you had a lovely visit with your sisters and aunt Daralene 
Sounds like you all had a wonderful time 
Hope the operation is a fantastic success for your husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


All I can say is beautiful, both are so beautiful 
Well done Mathew


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, watching someone struggle to breathe is so hard. She is definitely in a better place & at peace.


Thanks everyone for your kind condolences.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


 Beautiful work from Matthew as always. The bowls look great, I love the eagle head. I can just see a ball of yarn in each one. The horse is amazing, so much movement in it already. Looking forward to the finished picture. Well done Matthew.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

For anyone on Canadian east coast wanting free travel to Alderney, a bit extreme......
http://guernseypress.com/news/2016/03/06/message-in-a-bottle-from-canada-to-alderney/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely photo Caren. OH no, hope you had some of the photos also on your computer. What a loss for sure with the iPhone crashing. Wow, has Seth grown. It must have felt so good to see them all again.


I didn't get a chance to download any photos to the computer, I figured I could do that once I got home. Yes it was good to see everyone again. 
I watched your gransons youtube video, what an amazing voice. Glad you got to spend time with your sisters. Hope your DH's eye surgery is a sucsess.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Went to the bank and get the certified cheque this morning then to the apt and filled ALL the paperwork for the application out. Over an hour or more but it is done and out of the way.👍 she has to call the references tonight/tomorrow and then send that and everything we filled out to head office. I am hoping to find out by Friday. So I am not asking for prayers but any positive thoughts you would like to send up would be much appreciated.
> 
> Gage is done school in 45 mins so we will go 0ick him up and then I am not sure what is up for tonight. Will check in later on.


Sending lots of possitive thoughts your way. Glad you and Gage are safe. Emotional abuse us just as harmful as physical. Hugs to you and Gage. I do hope Greg can accept the help he needs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Sorry to hear that you not well. Glad the Vicks worked for the cough. Get well soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I went to doctor yesterday and have the flu. This is way too early in the year for it. Our GPs won't give antibiotics for it unless there's a serious infection. She told me to get Vit C, fluids rest the usual things. I feel pretty horrible, and tired, so am sleeping a lot.
> Sam suggested Vicks on feet at night, and that worked well I slept right through the night.


Sorry you have the flu- but the saying we used to have about the cold is the same (maybe slightly longer) it takes 7 days to go with antibiotics and 1 week without antibiotics.
Rest is important so ignore all the things that need doing- get DH to organise food etc (and you won't want much anyway for now).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we have a new house. I have Elizabeth duties tomorrow so am at Vicky and Bretts tonight and will go over afterwards. David is staying there tonight.
We had Thainfor tea there with Vicky and Brett. Maryanne after doing so well away has crashed so didn't come.
But I do like the place which is a relief. I started to wonder whether I would wonder what we had done as soon as I saw it. Will wonder that at times I'm sure as we do the major works we are planning.I forgot to take photos! Though I think that David has downloaded the ones from the advertisement so will ask him to forward them. Hope so as we do want some before. Not much might be done tomorrow but in case we do need to take some.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> whether you play golf or not you really need to watch this - just plain fun. takes place in ireland. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/200-yard-golf-shot.htm?utm_source=nl


DH enjoyed that one Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sisters are on their way home, or perhaps at a mall or unique little shop on their way. It was so wonderful to see them and our visit with our aunt was wonderful. I know my aunt is losing some of her strength and vitality but she is still beautiful, smiling and a fantastic memory. She got diverted while telling us something and still remembered what she was talking about. I can't even do that, as my sisters will attest to. :XD: :XD: Just an amazing inspiration. My cousin took off work and met us for lunch and my the other one came with her DGD in spite of DIL being in the hospital as she felt it was best to go ahead and come and keep DGD occupied. Just a great visit and we talked about mom. She told us some about when mom was born and that mom was such a shy child. It was fun remembering mom and learning more about her. My sister also sent a pdf of family history. Apparently it is the edited version because some people are still alive. I want the unedited version. :shock: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought we immigrated through Canada originally, then thought we came in through the States, but now know our mother's side came in through Canada from Ireland way before the potato famine. Verifies the stories of the French side and marriage in Quebec City, also later in the family, Scotch. I have relatives from one side of the United States to the other and the same with Canada. They lived side by side with Native Americans and there were no telephones, telegraph, cars, etc., and from the sounds of it, no birth control. Tailors, carpenters, farmers and later one relative started the first gas station in Toronto. The original ones were pioneers and lived in Chicago before it was called Chicago. I'm only part way through. Had started it before and lost all the papers when cleaning for company. :roll: I'm quite a mixture with both sides of mom's family and my dad's family as there is Irish, English, Welsh, Scotch, French, Greek and Italian. Could be more, but not mentioned and that's enough anyway.
> 
> Mel, hope you got or get the apartment!!! Sounds like your MIL is being supportive and I'm so thankful for that.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that are stronger again now and well done for stepping up the curb alone. 

I hope DH's sight is improved after he heals.

How exciting and interesting learning all about your family history. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping , wishing , positive thoughts and everything crossed that you and Gage get this apartment . Have a good evening Mel


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> If it's anything like here it will be tea and sympathy for those responsible and learn to forgive for the bereaved family!


 :thumbup: mmm hmm :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the sad truth. There is no real consequences for bad behaviour, no wonder things seem to get worse & worse. Some of these young ones need a good kick in the a-- before things get to that state.


Agreed! It is the same here and its getting worse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey grampmas - need a whimsy summer hat - it's still hot in australia you know - take a look at these. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats?omhide=true


They are adorable... My crochet skills arent up to that stage yet though.

I reckon Margaret should do one for Elizabeth.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry cathy - that is way too young. tons of soothing healing energy zooming to surround you the your friend's family and friends with warm healing energy. --- sam


Thanks Sam. The funeral is next Wed. I still cant get my head around it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Similar issues here- but hasn't been as hot. And today is wet so the humidty is not such an issue. Have had a wet MArch so far- well over the average and only a third of the way through the month.
> 
> Settlement on our new place should be taking place within the next couple of hours so should be able to get the keys soon.


Oh wow! So you will have the keys by now then. I hope you get all settled nicely and be very happy in this new home.

We had good steady rain last night and most of today. It only got to 19c, which felt much better. Tomorrow back up to 29c with high humidity.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Oh Matthew, you make beautiful yarn bowls and you have captured the essence of your horse's face. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you had a great time and a safe trip home. Also glad that the house, hubby, and grands all seem to have made it through with no major mishaps.
> No deer is a major bonus.


RE Bonnie.... Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS wrote:
That same naughty sandman visited me a few years back and still hasn't returned my "figure"



Kathleendoris said:


> At last, a credible explanation for what has happened to me, and so many others here! :lol:


AND he is international!! He came here too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


How beautiful and the weather was PERFECT. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, how exciting to get the keys to your new home. I know you will make many wonderful memories there for yourself and your family and your precious DGD.

Bulldog, Whoopee, that is wonderful weight loss. How lovely of you to make such a commitment for children. Knitters are generally such giving people. You are surely one, among so many on here. So sorry about the back pain. With all those nerves along the spine the pain is overwhelming. Hoping you soon can get out of pain!!!!

Gagesmom, Fingers and legs crossed for the apartment. Well, have to take DH to the doctor today and diet appointment, so will uncross legs for a bit. :wink: I'm hoping and wishing and sending loads and loads of good wishes.

DH's surgery was covered for the other eye because it was a normal operation. This wasn't because he needed a special lens because he isn't blind in that eye, but sees very poorly. I guess it was because of needing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we have a new house. I have Elizabeth duties tomorrow so am at Vicky and Bretts tonight and will go over afterwards. David is staying there tonight.
> We had Thainfor tea there with Vicky and Brett. Maryanne after doing so well away has crashed so didn't come.
> But I do like the place which is a relief. I started to wonder whether I would wonder what we had done as soon as I saw it. Will wonder that at times I'm sure as we do the major works we are planning.I forgot to take photos! Though I think that David has downloaded the ones from the advertisement so will ask him to forward them. Hope so as we do want some before. Not much might be done tomorrow but in case we do need to take some.


Looking forward to seeing your new home, quite exciting as well as a bit stressful, no doubt. Have you decided where everything will go, and which is to be your work room? I seem to remember that you'd found a new stove/cooker which suited both David and the style of your house. What fun, but don't get exhausted! You need plenty of spare energy for these beautiful grandkids.
I've just heard that our longtime friends from Sydney will visit in September. Their daughter's whole family will be in Durham for her DH's short term study bursary, so they are helping them settle in. Last time we saw the DD she was still at university and now she has 3 children. Time flies! I'm so excited! We will be able to compare our respective offspring 15 years on from the last time we met - in Australia.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just realized that soho url won't work for you. but here is a url that will work. the scarf i was talking about is the last one on the first row. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/tag/purl-sohos-alpaca-pure/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Alpaca%20Pure%20Scarf%20Patterns%20%7C%20T9&utm_term=Knit


Adorable bunnies and yes, a lovely scarf.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family history documents sound wonderful; what a treasure to have it. I know you must be relishing the reading of it. Hope your DH's eye surgery went well and that he will regain full sight with that eye. Did he have cataract surgery? I know I was given the option of getting the standard lens when I have mine that insurance/medicare will pay for but could up grade to one of two other types. To upgrade no insurance would pay and it would have cost quite a bit more but wouldn't have to wear glasses at all. I am going to have the standard lens put in so will need to wear reading glasses. After so many years of wearing glasses already I didn't think it a big deal to still have to wear reading glasses. Wishing your DH the best during recovery.


Yes, DH had a stint put in for glaucoma, cataract removed and special lens put in. He is not blind in that eye, but almost...doesn't see well at all and never has from birth apparently. If he gets any improvement at all we will be thrilled. He will still have to wear glasses for at least reading as they don't expect it to improve like his other eye did because they don't know how bad it was from birth and how much is deterioration, but we are hoping for at least some improvement. Knowing the possibility was there for him to see better was too good to pass up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey grampmas - need a whimsy summer hat - it's still hot in australia you know - take a look at these. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats?omhide=true


Those are soooo cute.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, SH had a stint put in for glaucoma, cataract removed and special lens put in. He is not blind in that eye, but almost...doesn't see well at all and never has from birth apparently. If he gets any improvement at all we will be thrilled. He will still have to wear glasses for at least reading as they don't expect it to improve like his other eye did because they don't know how bad it was from birth and how much is deterioration, but we are hoping for at least some improvement. Knowing the possibility was there for him to see better was too good to pass up.


Here is hoping for improvement with the special lens. Glasses for reading are not a big deal. Prayers for rapid and successful healing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I had them use the more expensive, multifocal lenses..they are really wonderful, and when I consider the cost of new glasses once a year, they have paid for themselves in just not having to buy glasses. More fun, too, as I can walk in the rain with my face up and not have to worry about being blinded by wet glasses. It is, of course, an individual choice. I believe that in the USA they cost $850.00 (about 3-4 pairs of prescription reading glasses, but lots of the dimestore cheaper reading ones.) Ultimately, it was, for me, a good decision.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Good to hear.
So glad it worked out so well for you and yes, that helps to think of the cost of the expensive glasses. You definitely made the right decision.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Here is hoping for improvement with the special lens. Glasses for reading are not a big deal. Prayers for rapid and successful healing.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to get knitting....going to start a pair of socks with some yarn I bought at the Artisan Fair a few weeks ago. It is gorgeous yarn. I also need to get the elastic in the waist of DGD's skirt. I was waiting for her waist measurement, but since nobody has let me know I will just put some in so it has some structure and then redo it when I see how it fits. I don't think it will be a biggie to redo, but then I haven't done it for years. Can you believe I put my knitting needles away and now I can't find the ones I want. YIKES. Now I will have to clean again to organize and have things where I can find them. How could I do that. Perhaps I put them in my bedroom and maybe if I'm real quiet I can look without waking DH. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's quite a motley crew caren. --- sam


Thank you 😊 one small group of my crew.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Marilyn and Ray!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary to Marilyn and Ray!


Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great picture! Hi James!!!
> Wow! Seth isn't a little boy anymore, look how he's grown. He's still a little cutie though.
> The rest look great too and quite happy to see you. :-D


Seth is growing into quite the little man. They were as was I very happy to see them too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


~~~Comforting hugs and condolences. Sorry to lose a friend so young.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am on medicare and have United Health Care Medicare Advantage Insurance; I'm 63 but disabled. For the standard lens the insurance does pay for it but not for the upgrades. I discussed it with them with my DH present and I could finance it for the upgrade but we are trying to pay down bills not ad to them. I was stunned at the price increase also . The meds that I have to take starting the day before surgery (3 of them) were going to run almost $250 and I called them back and asked if they could prescribe something else. The one they immediately changed and it was less than $5. The 2nd on they said to tell them not to fill it and they will give me samples on the day of surgery, and th 3rd can't be changed and will be about $85. Why they didn't do this to start with I have no idea. I'll call and ask about the two different lens and if that is an option.



flyty1n said:


> Wow, why so much money is my question. If you are on Medicare (and perhaps you are too young) they should pay the costs of the surgery and anesthesia and all you have to pay for is the lens. And I know that they cost $850 (Judy does the billing). Of course, that is $850 for each eye.
> Now, something to ask your doctor, could you do a near sighted lens in one eye and a far sighted one in the other? Often this works well as your brain figures out which eye to use and, once again, you don't need to wear glasses. I did this with contact lens for years before my cataract surgery. Something to think about and consider as a lower cost alternative, and both of those lenses should be paid for my Medicare (if you are old enough to have it). At any rate, cataract surgery, IMHO, is God's gift and a real miracle for sight restoration.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never heard of the Genius one. As far as I know it is the 2 views "smasher" model. I will also ask about the Genius one when I'm there.



flyty1n said:


> Good luck on the mammogram. Is it a standard two views one, or do you have access to the new Genius one, which is more like a CT scan and does 5 different "slices" of views with each vertical and lateral pass? Supposedly the Genius is a 3-D one and gives a better view and is more likely to catch problems. I await a complete report of how your experience came out. Prayers for you in all your day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The yarn bowl are gorgeous and the horse looks like it is running full speed. Matthew is so talented.


pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to say I am stunned they are making DH wait a month before surgery. That just doesn't seem wise with the one stone in his pancreas. Of course I'm no doctor but if he is having pain, sometimes sending him to ER you'd think they would do it sooner.


pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated anniversary Marilyn and Ray! Hoping you reach 50+!



Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love fish fries!! My dad and my DB's FIL were fishing buddies. Every summer there would be a big fish fry. I do miss those. Fish was also so good along with hush puppies an slaw. Can I come?



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm watching Hello Dolly and knitting on the blue wrap, I just started skein #3, only one skein to go.
> I planted both types of broccoli seeds today, and then went outside and planted the sugar peas where David wanted them and added a few along the one chain link fencing, won't he be surprised when they pop up. lol
> I transplanted my house plants and didn't make too big a mess in the process.
> And started working on the comforter that I want to make for our bed, everything is ironed and cut. No telling when I'll get to sewing it though.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


Happy Anniversary to you both. We were married the day before you and had 43 years together.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both. We were married the day before you and had 43 years together.
> 
> *Railyn*, wishing you both many more years together. Hope you're able to continue celebrating for as long as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we have a new house. I have Elizabeth duties tomorrow so am at Vicky and Bretts tonight and will go over afterwards. David is staying there tonight.
> We had Thainfor tea there with Vicky and Brett. Maryanne after doing so well away has crashed so didn't come.
> But I do like the place which is a relief. I started to wonder whether I would wonder what we had done as soon as I saw it. Will wonder that at times I'm sure as we do the major works we are planning.I forgot to take photos! Though I think that David has downloaded the ones from the advertisement so will ask him to forward them. Hope so as we do want some before. Not much might be done tomorrow but in case we do need to take some.


Congratulations on your new house! The whole house buying process sounds so much less complicated than in the UK. 
Hope Maryanne feels better soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy anniversary Marilyn and Ray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy anniversary Marilyn and Ray.


From me too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Happy anniversary Marilyn and Ray.


And congratulations from Guernsey! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations! How exciting to have ownership of your new home. Awaiting pics.
Marilyn and Ray, congratulations, Happy Anniversary.
I'm hosting knitting today so better get busy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> For anyone on Canadian east coast wanting free travel to Alderney, a bit extreme......
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2016/03/06/message-in-a-bottle-from-canada-to-alderney/


That's interesting, I'm sure the young boy who put it in the water is thrilled someone found it. Kind of a neat thing for him to do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I need to get knitting....going to start a pair of socks with some yarn I bought at the Artisan Fair a few weeks ago. It is gorgeous yarn. I also need to get the elastic in the waist of DGD's skirt. I was waiting for her waist measurement, but since nobody has let me know I will just put some in so it has some structure and then redo it when I see how it fits. I don't think it will be a biggie to redo, but then I haven't done it for years. Can you believe I put my knitting needles away and now I can't find the ones I want. YIKES. Now I will have to clean again to organize and have things where I can find them. How could I do that. Perhaps I put them in my bedroom and maybe if I'm real quiet I can look without waking DH. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Did you already buy the elastic? If not, there is a special elastic that has slots in it, you can put a button on one end, then pull it until it fits. I did that with the ruffle yarn skirts I made so they could be adjusted for growth


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of the Genius one. As far as I know it is the 2 views "smasher" model. I will also ask about the Genius one when I'm there.


When I was working we used to make appointments for people to go for mammograms, I told a few ladies it was like getting it caught in a wringer :XD: :XD: I think that's a pretty accurate description.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope you can get settled in the new house quickly. Are there lots of renovations other than the kitchen?
Ohio Joy, I'm glad things are settling for Susan, I hope there is no more trouble.
It's good Tim is back to school, I hope he's not too overwhelmed catching up.

I've spent the morning scrubbing & cleaning, Kimber got into something yesterday that didn't agree with her, had several messes overnight & even though they were cleaned up it still smelled bad in here so I've washed all the floors. I'm beginning to think it was just in my nose as I found no more thank goodness.,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Congratulations on your new house! The whole house buying process sounds so much less complicated than in the UK.
> Hope Maryanne feels better soon.


Congratulations from me to Margaret and I agree with Mary House buying in Australia seems to be much easier than here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Happy anniversary Marilyn and Ray.


Happy anniversary Marilyn and Ray .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been talking to my son . He had his chemo agin today and now he has to go back tomorrow for a blood transfusion . I'm hoping it will give him an extra boost to see him over the worst


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To our Aussie friends, the passing of Jon English is so sad.' There's a topic on main forum about him and link on utube. I just clicked on it and took a big nostalgic trip back to the 70s it was great.
Had a reasonably good sleep last night, the remedy is working and hopefully will be rid of this lurgy soon. Thank you all for concern and kindness, much appreciated.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's interesting, I'm sure the young boy who put it in the water is thrilled someone found it. Kind of a neat thing for him to do


DD and I found message in a bottle in the same area when we were beach clearing about 10 years ago, but this was from the ferry which goes from England to Santander in Spain. (Must mean that the currents draw everything to this inlet. There was also a smelly rotten whale carcass brought in a few years back.) The lad who launched the bottle was from the Glasgow area (Scotland). He and DD exchanged a couple of letters but he wasn't too keen a correspondent and didn't reply after the second letter. They were both around 10 yrs old at the time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have missed the last 2 episodes. Sure hope I can catch up with them somehow.


In case someone hasn't already told you, go to:

http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html

You will get the entire program from season 1 to 6.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it must have taken the scenic route. --- sam



TNS said:


> For anyone on Canadian east coast wanting free travel to Alderney, a bit extreme......
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2016/03/06/message-in-a-bottle-from-canada-to-alderney/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so excited for you darowil - of course i am not the one living through the mess or out of suitcases - but i think it will be so fun remodeling and having the new house the way you want it before you move in. have fun with all that you are doing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well we have a new house. I have Elizabeth duties tomorrow so am at Vicky and Bretts tonight and will go over afterwards. David is staying there tonight.
> We had Thainfor tea there with Vicky and Brett. Maryanne after doing so well away has crashed so didn't come.
> But I do like the place which is a relief. I started to wonder whether I would wonder what we had done as soon as I saw it. Will wonder that at times I'm sure as we do the major works we are planning.I forgot to take photos! Though I think that David has downloaded the ones from the advertisement so will ask him to forward them. Hope so as we do want some before. Not much might be done tomorrow but in case we do need to take some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he play golf? i've watched it a couple of times - i think it is just a fun video - the men seem to be having such a good time. i did wonder though if they kept on to see if someone else could hit it. -- sam



KateB said:


> DH enjoyed that one Sam!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Aurora Borealis from Cumbria- taken from the BBC website.


Wow - that is so beautiful. Wish I could have seen it in person.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


Thanks to you and Julie, we're able to see these beautiful sights.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that Gwen.


And from me. I still miss my kitty and Candy does too. I mentioned Tiger's name today and Candy went looking for her.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you each one for your kind words regarding our anniversary. I will treasure each message.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been talking to my son . He had his chemo agin today and now he has to go back tomorrow for a blood transfusion . I'm hoping it will give him an extra boost to see him over the worst


I hope the transfusion works magic. It's amazing what a difference it can make


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday afternoon Sydney had me worried; both of his eyes were swollen almost shut and all down his snout/nose. Made an emergency call to our favorite vet and left her a message. Bless her heart she called me back even though she was at the Atlanta airport headed out to a conference in Las Vegas NV. Told me to give him benedryl (dose based on his weight) and to let her know how he responded; said not to hesitate to call her back. Long story short texted her several hours later and thisi morning he is fine. Took him into the clinic to be checked first thing this morning and he is fine. Said he probably got stung by a wasp or something. He is due to have his teeth cleaned Friday and one tooth extracted that some how has been injured. I love my big fur baby and I love my vet and all at the clinic. Good people.


So glad Sydney is okay. What a scare.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 10 March '16

Today is Day of Awesomeness. A day for celebrating all things awesome, and everything awesome that you, your friends, and everybody else does. Take a moment to consider everything that youre awesome at, and to recognise feats of awesomeness performed around you for the Day Of Awesomeness.

Today is Pack Your Lunch Day. Many of us buy lunch everyday at work or school, rather than taking 10 minutes in the morning or the night before to make our own. Pack Your Lunch Day celebrates the humble homemade lunch, whether its a sandwich, leftovers, sushi or something altogether different.

The advantages of packing your own lunch are obvious: you can eat whatever you like without being restricted by whats available to buy; you know what is in your food; and over time, youll save a lot of money compared to buying lunch!

The origins of Pack Your Lunch Day are unknown  perhaps it was just invented by a big fan of sandwiches! Some people choose to celebrate the day by donating the money they would have spent on lunch to charity. Another option is to get together with colleagues and all bring a different food item, then have a picnic lunch. Delicious!

Today is Name Tag Day - "Hello - My Name Is'. We live in a world of well over seven billion people, meaning we are surrounded by individuals constantly. However, it is an unfortunate fact that many of us can feel alone, out of place and even anonymous within the hustle and bustle of our daily lives. Nametag Day has been doing its best to do away with this situation since this inception, allowing all of us to visually proclaim Look at me! to the world around us. Thanks to Name Tag Day, countless participants will wear a name tag to the office, while going shopping or during a visit to a new city every single year. Of course, some of these tags are simple while others are inventive and definitely worth a second glance. The end intention is the same; to connect with others who may have simply gone their separate ways. So, what better way to introduce ourselves to the vast world around us than with the use of a bespoke and stunning name tag?

The History of Name Tag Day

Name Tag Day began several years back when an onomatology hobbyist named Jerry Hill decided that names were just not getting as much recognition as they deserved, seeing as how much of a vital role they play in all of our lives all day, every day. Hills fascination with names, however, had actually started years earlier, when he was just a child. In fact, Name Tag Day is not just a day, its a just a part of an entire week called Celebrate Your Name Week (CYNW), devoted to celebrating the names our parents gave us, be they beautiful, unusual, or original, and discovering more about their origins.

How to Celebrate Name Tag Day

A human beings name is a principle component of his person, perhaps a piece of his soul.

Sigmund Freud

Calling someone by their name evokes an almost instant feeling of greater familiarity that referring to them using Mr., Mrs., etc., not to mention the third-person way people who are older or have more authority than we do are addressed in other languages. Calling a person by their first name is also much more personal because, as Freud noted, a name is an extremely integral part of a person. And thats why the world would be a much friendlier, much more open place if we all knew each others names, and chances are wed all feel much safer and more trusting of others. Imagine walking down the street or sitting on the cafeteria at lunch and knowing who youre talking to at all times, and not having to avoid people for fear of awkward encounters spent wondering who this person youre talking to actually is. Its a nice thought, isnt it? Thats why this Name Tag Day dont only wear a name tag yourself, but encourage others to do the same! Get as many people as you can at your workplace or school to join in on this fun initiative that is sure to bring everyone just a little bit closer to each other. Just make sure you dont forget all of the new names youve learned the next day! Another thing you could do is get your family or friends together to do some research into the history of your names, how they have evolved over the centuries, and which famous historical figures may have shared them. Either way, name day is sure to be an educational one that will change the way you see both yourself and other people.

Today is Mario Day. In recognition of everyones favourite pizza-loving Nintendo character, take part in celebrating Mario Day. First appearing in Donkey Kong in 1981, Mario soon became not only the mascot for computer giant Nintendo, but also a worldwide sensation. The hugely successful Super Mario Bros. series, featuring Mario and his brother Luigi, defined the 1980s and the 1990s and Mario himself still remains one of the most adored, world-renowned computer heroes of all time.

So, gather your like-minded, Nintendo-loving friends, don your Mario t-shirts, order in some pizza and get those Nintendo games consoles, Gameboys and DSs out for a whole day of Mario fun. You could even go one step further and host a Mario House Party! With plenty of ideas, games and activities to choose from, such as fancy dress parties and mushroom stomping competitions, you can be sure to make Mario Day a day to remember.

Today is World Kidney Day. Created in 2006 as a joint initiative between the International Society of Nephrology and the International Federation of Kidney Foundations, World Kidney Day is designed as a health awareness campaign. At present, the date is observed in close to 100 countries around the world.

World Kidney Day aims to raise awareness of kidney-related diseases and of the overall importance of our kidneys to our health. It also tries to highlight preventative measures, in an attempt to reduce the frequency and impact of kidney disease and related health problems, on a global scale.

If it is detected early enough, Chronic Kidney Disease is treatable. However, CKD is becoming increasingly prevalent around the world. In addition to educating the public, World Kidney Day is designed to teach or remind medical professionals of the important role they can play in detecting problems and aims to encourage more systematic screening of patients with diabetes.

Here are a couple kidney friendly recipes.

Acorn Squash Baked with Pineapple

Serves 2

Ingredients

1 Acorn squash (cut in half, seeded)
2 Tsp Brown Sugar
2 Tsp Margarine or Butter
3 Tbsp Pineapple (crushed)
1 Tbsp Margarine or Butter

Preparation

1. Place squash with cut side up in greased baking pan.

2. Place one teaspoon butter plus one teaspoon brown sugar in each acorn half.

3. Bake squash, covered, at 400ªF until tender, approximately 30 minutes.

4. Scoop out cooked squash out of shells, leaving 1/4 inch thick shell.

5. Mix cooked squash, pineapple, butter, and nutmeg. Beat until smooth.

6. Spoon mixture into shells; heat at 425ªF for approximately 15 minutes.

About This Recipe: This recipe makes a great warm and sweet side dish. Dinner, Low Phosphorus, High Potassium, Low Protein, Diabetic, Low Sodium

Based on 2 servings per recipe. Nutrition Facts: per serving  Calories  236  Carbohydrates 40g  Protein 2g  Fat 3g  Sodium 92mg  Potassiium 795mg  Phosphorus 80mg

Sodium: All of our recipes are low in sodium because it is hard on kidneys and raises blood pressure. Most people should limit sodium to 1,500 milligrams per day.

http://www.nwkidney.org/recipe/acorn-squash-baked-with-pineapple

Alaska Baked Macaroni and Cheese

Lunch, Low Potassium, High Protein

Based on 8 servings per recipe.

Ingredients

3 cups elbow, small shell or bowtie pasta
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
2 cups milk
1 teaspoon dry hot mustard
1 teaspoon paprika
1 tablespoon fresh thyme or tarragon, chopped
2 cups cheese (gouda, cheddar, or any combo)

Preparation

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Boil pasta in a large pot til al-dente.

2. Meanwhile, in a 2 cup glass measuring cup, measure flour and butter.

3. Microwave about 1-2 miuntes til golden brown.

4. Slowly stir in milk and continue microwaving til thickened.

5. Stir in fresh herbs.

6. Mix drained noodles, sauce, and cheese and put in a greased casserole dish.

7. Bake about 20 minutes.

8. Top with croutons or chopped almonds in the last 5 minutes.

About This Recipe: A new twist on this classic dish.

Nutrition Facts: per serving  Calories 424  Carbohydrates 36g  Protein 22g  Dietary Fiber 2g  Fat 20g  Sodium 479mg  Potassium 237mg  Phosphorus 438mg

http://www.nwkidney.org/recipe/alaska-baked-macaroni-and-cheese-2/

What was the game Bingo originally called?
Zingo
Beano
Bunko
Blinko

Texas is the only state that permits residents to cast absentee ballots from space.

March 10
1983 - Carrie Underwood
1958 - Sharon Stone
1940 - Chuck Norris

March 10, 1864
Ulysses S. Grant became commander of the Union armies during the Civil War.

I can't believe - i guessed right. Sam

Answer: In the US, bingo was originally called "beano". It was a country fair game where a dealer would select numbered discs from a cigar box and players would mark their cards with dried beans. They yelled "beano" if they won. The game was popularized by Edwin Lowe, a New York toy salesman who witnessed a game of Beano at a crowded carnival booth and decided to test playing the game at home before making it his own. Lowe renamed it "bingo" after he overheard someone accidentally yell "bingo" instead of "beano". "I cannot describe the strange sense of elation which that girl's cry brought to me," Lowe said. "All I could think of was that I was going to come out with this game, and it was going to be called Bingo!" The game's history can be traced back to 1530, to an Italian lottery called "Lo Giuoco del Lotto D'Italia."


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the apt and like it. Getting stuff gathered today and possibly tomorrow. It is nice and bright. Available April 1st and basement. Brand new fridge and stove and the bathroom has a new tub/shower combo. Hoping I can do it. It is directly across the street from Gages school.👍
> 
> Greg knows where we are and that we are safe. He was worried.
> Our friend told him I might call tonight and he said he wasn't ready to talk. Fine I get it.


I hope you get the apt. Sounds just right for you and Gage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, just saw this on Facebook - the view you would have just now from that apartment you fancied on our shore front!


Luke is a cutie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks to you and Julie, we're able to see these beautiful sights.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have to share this recipe right now - for all you green smoothie Aficionados i present to you ---- sam

GREEN SMOOTHIE WAFFLES POSTED BY LORI LANGE

YIELD:4 TO 5 WAFFLES
PREP TIME:20 MINUTES
COOK TIME:4 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

1 3/4 cups almond milk (or regular milk)
1 1/2 cups (packed) fresh spinach leaves
3/4 cup Greek nonfat plain yogurt
2 large Eggland's Best eggs
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
warm syrup, for serving

DIRECTIONS:

NOTE: Use a powerful blender for this recipe- one that makes great smoothies and won't leave any spinach leaves unblended!

Preheat your waffle iron.

1. Blend milk, spinach, yogurt and eggs until smooth.

2. Add the remaining ingredients and blend until fully incorporated (scrape sides if you need to).

3. Spray the waffle iron with nonstick spray.

4. Pour the waffle batter into your hot waffle iron, being careful not to add too much.

5. Close the lid and cook for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the waffle is cooked through and slightly crispy on the edges.

6. Serve with warm maple syrup.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2016/03/10/green-smoothie-waffles/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we have a new house. I have Elizabeth duties tomorrow so am at Vicky and Bretts tonight and will go over afterwards. David is staying there tonight.
> We had Thainfor tea there with Vicky and Brett. Maryanne after doing so well away has crashed so didn't come.
> But I do like the place which is a relief. I started to wonder whether I would wonder what we had done as soon as I saw it. Will wonder that at times I'm sure as we do the major works we are planning.I forgot to take photos! Though I think that David has downloaded the ones from the advertisement so will ask him to forward them. Hope so as we do want some before. Not much might be done tomorrow but in case we do need to take some.


Wonderful! Congrats, now to get all settled and get the reno done that you want to get accomplished. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looking forward to seeing your new home, quite exciting as well as a bit stressful, no doubt. Have you decided where everything will go, and which is to be your work room? I seem to remember that you'd found a new stove/cooker which suited both David and the style of your house. What fun, but don't get exhausted! You need plenty of spare energy for these beautiful grandkids.
> I've just heard that our longtime friends from Sydney will visit in September. Their daughter's whole family will be in Durham for her DH's short term study bursary, so they are helping them settle in. Last time we saw the DD she was still at university and now she has 3 children. Time flies! I'm so excited! We will be able to compare our respective offspring 15 years on from the last time we met - in Australia.


Oh what exciting fun to look forward to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love fish fries!! My dad and my DB's FIL were fishing buddies. Every summer there would be a big fish fry. I do miss those. Fish was also so good along with hush puppies an slaw. Can I come?


Come on!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this 'arrowhead' mobius scarf. --- sam

http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/7/4/arrowhead-moebius-cowl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2b0b261ef6-reggae_ombre&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2b0b261ef6-35477713&mc_cid=2b0b261ef6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy nice that you got a visit from a cousin hopefully you both had a nice relaxing visit .
> Hope your daughter and her friend get a new place together as the last thing you need is lots of stress back in your life
> I didn't get to see my son yesterday (Mother's Day ) as he was still feeling the effects of chemo , he must have apologised 3 times for not coming even though I told him not to , he came today for a while and I'm glad to say he wasn't coughing as much as he has been


So glad your son was able to visit you and that his cough isn't as bad. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Anniversary to you both. We were married the day before you and had 43 years together.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get knitting....going to start a pair of socks with some yarn I bought at the Artisan Fair a few weeks ago. It is gorgeous yarn. I also need to get the elastic in the waist of DGD's skirt. I was waiting for her waist measurement, but since nobody has let me know I will just put some in so it has some structure and then redo it when I see how it fits. I don't think it will be a biggie to redo, but then I haven't done it for years. Can you believe I put my knitting needles away and now I can't find the ones I want. YIKES. Now I will have to clean again to organize and have things where I can find them. How could I do that. Perhaps I put them in my bedroom and maybe if I'm real quiet I can look without waking DH. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 42 but must go and do something else. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you can get settled in the new house quickly. Are there lots of renovations other than the kitchen?
> Ohio Joy, I'm glad things are settling for Susan, I hope there is no more trouble.
> It's good Tim is back to school, I hope he's not too overwhelmed catching up.
> 
> I've spent the morning scrubbing & cleaning, Kimber got into something yesterday that didn't agree with her, had several messes overnight & even though they were cleaned up it still smelled bad in here so I've washed all the floors. I'm beginning to think it was just in my nose as I found no more thank goodness.,


Oh yuck! I hope she doesn't get into whatever made her sick again, and you don't have a mess like that again anytime soon. When Buster has tummy issues and diarrhea, it's *aweful*.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been talking to my son . He had his chemo agin today and now he has to go back tomorrow for a blood transfusion . I'm hoping it will give him an extra boost to see him over the worst


I so hope that the transfusion helps him over the hump.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went for the mammogram but because I mentioned some localized pain but no knot/lump they urged me have a diagnostic mammoram verses the standard screening so I've been rescedule for tomorrow morning at 10. Rather be save then sorry since several aunts had breast cancer. Insurance will still cover it. Oh *Joyce* they don't have the Genius screening but do have another newer way that does layers but still the squishing just alledgedly not as painful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working we used to make appointments for people to go for mammograms, I told a few ladies it was like getting it caught in a wringer :XD: :XD: I think that's a pretty accurate description.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well *Sam* I guess today we will celebrate you today since you are pretty awesome the way you manage the KTP!!! *Hooray for Sam!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this and am sure DD will also. Saved it. Thank you!


thewren said:


> check out this 'arrowhead' mobius scarf. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/7/4/arrowhead-moebius-cowl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2b0b261ef6-reggae_ombre&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2b0b261ef6-35477713&mc_cid=2b0b261ef6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got picked up by my best friend and we went to another friends house. Had coffee and chatted and it was fun.

Hoping to hear from apt tomorrow.


Phone is dying and need to charge it. Will check in later&#128077;

Betty I have missed you sooooooooooo much. Congrats on the weight loss&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always hard losing a good friend - it leaves a hole that is never going to be filled again - they take par of you with them when they go and one always feels that loss. sending you hugs and warm soothing energy to cover you like a warm sheep skin blanket. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam. The funeral is next Wed. I still cant get my head around it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bill tons of healing energy and the hope for a bit improvement in sight. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, DH had a stint put in for glaucoma, cataract removed and special lens put in. He is not blind in that eye, but almost...doesn't see well at all and never has from birth apparently. If he gets any improvement at all we will be thrilled. He will still have to wear glasses for at least reading as they don't expect it to improve like his other eye did because they don't know how bad it was from birth and how much is deterioration, but we are hoping for at least some improvement. Knowing the possibility was there for him to see better was too good to pass up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the good wishes for a happy anniversary to marilyn and ray - hope you have a great day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary to Marilyn and Ray!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the knights of columbus have a friday night about twice a month i would like to try - love most kinds of fish. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I love fish fries!! My dad and my DB's FIL were fishing buddies. Every summer there would be a big fish fry. I do miss those. Fish was also so good along with hush puppies an slaw. Can I come?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, praying transfusion helps DS.
Gwen, I tried to schedule mammo this week. Happy dance, not due til Sept.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen - having a blast. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well *Sam* I guess today we will celebrate you today since you are pretty awesome the way you manage the KTP!!! *Hooray for Sam!*


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this 'arrowhead' mobius scarf. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/7/4/arrowhead-moebius-cowl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2b0b261ef6-reggae_ombre&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2b0b261ef6-35477713&mc_cid=2b0b261ef6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


Looks like it could be a fun knit. Have saved it for a later date


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Anniversary to you both. We were married the day before you and had 43 years together.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been talking to my son . He had his chemo agin today and now he has to go back tomorrow for a blood transfusion . I'm hoping it will give him an extra boost to see him over the worst


I sure hope the transfusion works for him. Fingers crossed; positive thoughts heading to your son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A wet day here, but a good one because the plumber is here and he is just now checking the meter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


Absolutely love the yarn bowls Mathew!!👍👍👍❤ The horse is looking very real. 
I can't believe they are making your DH wait an entire month. 😳


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tomorrow morning i am going in with heidi when she goes in to katies - she will drop me off at the coffee shop and then i will walk down to the fifth stitch and knit with ellen the rest of the day. so i will not be on here - the trivia of the day will be a little late but i will still get it done.

i leave the house so rarely - i don't count going over to heidi's as leaving the house. maybe i should say leave the property.

yesterday i went and got a haircut - stopped at office max for a couple reams of paper - stopped at aspen dental to pick up so info on geting a new bottom plate - had a late lunch at bob evans (will not eat there again for a while - i think what i had was frozen and just nuked - the last couple of times i was in there i was disappointed) an then i came home. i was really weary - which kind of irritated me - it really was not that much to do.

then this morning i had a blood draw at the doctor's at 11:15 - checking my potassium after two weeks or so on the medication. i was telling the nurse how huge the potassium pill was and she said i was on the low dose - she said they get bigger as the dose gets bigger. they are dry and crumbly - i find them difficult to take and i have never had trouble taking my medications. anxious to see what the blood draw showed.

being out and about really throws me off kilter - i am used to just being at home putzing around. i even have real clothes on rather than sweats or skivies.

i think i need to get out more. lolol

just saw the school bus - the boys are home. it has been a super dreary overcast rainy day today - it about 56° out and feels really damp. typical nwohio spring day.

bought a couple skeins of tshirt yarn - heidi thinks she wants a purse out of it - one gets no choice in color except to say 'solid' or 'print'. you get the luck of the draw and what ever they have in the storehouse at the time. so it may or may not be what you want - so the purse may be a bit odd in the color category - they sent a medium grey as the solid. have an order in for a few more skeins - will wait and see what i get. right now i am using a aqua and white skein. it is slow going - somewhat difficult to knit with. thought if heidi's purse turned out i might make one for heather - we will wait and see on that one.

does anyone ever order yarn from 'yarn paradise'? http://www.yarn-paradise.com/ goodness is their shipping high. i was going to order some year today and the shipping was over fifty dollars - eight skeins - i think not. wonder why their shipping is so expensive?

you are going to accuse me of writing the next great american novel so i will quit now. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to mention that when i read it - i think all of joy's meals i would like to try - great cook. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> As for cooking fantastic meals , I think all your meals sound fantastic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is really a lovely shawl - with some beading. sam

http://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/8e77371deac8aa28/2fa634d7afd0ff6e?utm_campaign=rubeus_56e1d9d45d24f633d6353786&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is really a lovely shawl - with some beading. sam
> 
> http://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/8e77371deac8aa28/2fa634d7afd0ff6e?utm_campaign=rubeus_56e1d9d45d24f633d6353786&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A wet day here, but a good one because the plumber is here and he is just now checking the meter.


I hope you will now get the water bills sorted out to your advantage. Has the plumber identified and mended the leak?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I hope you will now get the water bills sorted out to your advantage. Has the plumber identified and mended the leak?


The plumber reckons it is a completely different meter, with quite a different ID#- and to be honest it looks like it had not been read for months it was so overgrown.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plumber reckons it is a completely different meter, with quite a different ID#- and to be honest it looks like it had not been read for months it was so overgrown.


Curiouser and curiouser :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Curiouser and curios ear :-(


I've emailed Nasir- but goodness knows how long it will take to sort out.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've emailed Nasir- but goodness knows how long it will take to sort out.


Fingers crossed, then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think shipping is so high with Yarn Paradise because they are located in Turkey, Sam.

I have read up to the end--loved seeing the photos of Matthew's bowls and the progress on the horse. He is doing fine work!

Last night I was going through notebooks and found several patterns I have written with notes that they are knitted, but I'm not sure where the models are...! So that's going to be a project, I guess, going through the boxes of finished knits and looking at what is typed and what isn't.

The summer clothes have been sorted, at least, though winter clothes can't be put away just yet. 

The stove repairman arrived right on schedule this morning and it didn't take him long at all to install the part. DD and I can make our "experimental cookies" now. I'll let y'all know how that goes.

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good to hear that news re meter, now hopefully the pressure is off you re payment.
I'm feeling quite unwell this morning, this virus has really got its claws in deep. Have cooked up chicken soup, with bags of flavour so I thought, and cannot taste anything! But am having some as need to get something inside me to fight it. I've done washing, made bed, dishes in dishwasher and that's it for the rest of today. So tired it's not funny so will take a nap now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this 'arrowhead' mobius scarf. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/7/4/arrowhead-moebius-cowl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2b0b261ef6-reggae_ombre&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2b0b261ef6-35477713&mc_cid=2b0b261ef6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


Some great patterns there. I downloaded the cardinals for the little girl, maybe I'll be silly enough to knit another for my GD that will never get worn :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he play golf? i've watched it a couple of times - i think it is just a fun video - the men seem to be having such a good time. i did wonder though if they kept on to see if someone else could hit it. -- sam


He does Sam, although he is becoming more and more of a "fair weather" golfer as time goes on!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well *Sam* I guess today we will celebrate you today since you are pretty awesome the way you manage the KTP!!! *Hooray for Sam!*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A wet day here, but a good one because the plumber is here and he is just now checking the meter.


Hopefully this solves all the issues with the water bill. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fingers crossed, then.


Thanks Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good to hear that news re meter, now hopefully the pressure is off you re payment.
> I'm feeling quite unwell this morning, this virus has really got its claws in deep. Have cooked up chicken soup, with bags of flavour so I thought, and cannot taste anything! But am having some as need to get something inside me to fight it. I've done washing, made bed, dishes in dishwasher and that's it for the rest of today. So tired it's not funny so will take a nap now.


That is not good, Fran- sorry the 'lurgy has sunk it's claws so deep, hoping you are getting some good rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully this solves all the issues with the water bill. :thumbup:


It sounds like it is going to take some time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been talking to my son . He had his chemo agin today and now he has to go back tomorrow for a blood transfusion . I'm hoping it will give him an extra boost to see him over the worst


I hope so too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just realized that soho url won't work for you. but here is a url that will work. the scarf i was talking about is the last one on the first row. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/tag/purl-sohos-alpaca-pure/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Alpaca%20Pure%20Scarf%20Patterns%20%7C%20T9&utm_term=Knit


That is a nice looking pattern Sam- have saved it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam Yarn-Paradise.com is located in Turkey I believe which is why your postage is so high. Yarn is super inexpensive but you make up for it in the postage. 
Edit: Saw that Sorlenna confirmed it is in Turkey.



thewren said:


> tomorrow morning i am going in with heidi when she goes in to katies - she will drop me off at the coffee shop and then i will walk down to the fifth stitch and knit with ellen the rest of the day. so i will not be on here - the trivia of the day will be a little late but i will still get it done.
> 
> i leave the house so rarely - i don't count going over to heidi's as leaving the house. maybe i should say leave the property.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pleasant afternoon with knitting group. Ah, house tidy, time to play.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Matthew's work is quite remarkable, Mary!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to say I am stunned they are making DH wait a month before surgery. That just doesn't seem wise with the one stone in his pancreas. Of course I'm no doctor but if he is having pain, sometimes sending him to ER you'd think they would do it sooner.


We had gone to ER twice in 10 days. They wouldn't do anything since there wasn't a complete blockage. Today we saw a gastrointestinal doctor and he did not impress me. I think he could have read the information from the labs and scans before we arrived so he had a clue what was going on. He tried to say my DH had hepatitus due to elevated liver enzymes. Then he asked if DH had seen a surgeon. DUH the surgeon referred DH to this doctor to remove traveling stones prior to removing the gall bladder. End result was that this doctor is scheduling DH to have the stones removed that are in the ducts and lodged in the pancreas so we can avoid some serious health issues that could arise. The scheduler knew that the doctor said Tuesday or Thursday next week. She asked what worked for us and I said Tuesday as Thursday is the award luncheon for my work. I also want the stone(s) removed ASAP. The scheduler stated that she didn't know how to do this and wanted to call back tomorrow. I let out a sigh of discouragement as I have had enough of this going on. I hadn't said anything yet this week, but I went to pick up my prescriptions on Monday. One was filled incorrectly so I refused it and asked for the correct prescription. I went three days in a row before getting my meds. On the third day they tried to convince me that I needed to return again the next day. I have not been very happy with the medical world this week.

Thanks for all of the compliments on Matthew's artistic endeavors.

Happy Anniversary to Railyn and Ray.

Swedenme...I do hope your son will be feeling better soon.

Sam...Enjoy your outings. Sorry to hear that Bob Evans has not served you well. Matthew still raves about the Mexican restaurant down the street from there.

Darowil...Congratulations on the new house. I will enjoy hearing of the improvements that you will be making on the house.

June's sister, Dianna and her DH have been visiting the tea party a bit this week to check on the horse drawing. I let Dianna know what page I post the photos on and then she visits to see how it is coming along. Matthew asked her to name the piece as well. As we near the competition we will reveal more information. Dianna was going to let Barb know to view the drawings as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dint Blane you for being disgusted with the medical world, seems like you are getting the run-around & you would think the pharmacy would be tripping over themselves to correct the error rather than cause more problems for you. I would be tempted to make a complaint about them.
I hope they soon get their act together & get your DH fixed up soon.



pacer said:


> We had gone to ER twice in 10 days. They wouldn't do anything since there wasn't a complete blockage. Today we saw a gastrointestinal doctor and he did not impress me. I think he could have read the information from the labs and scans before we arrived so he had a clue what was going on. He tried to say my DH had hepatitus due to elevated liver enzymes. Then he asked if DH had seen a surgeon. DUH the surgeon referred DH to this doctor to remove traveling stones prior to removing the gall bladder. End result was that this doctor is scheduling DH to have the stones removed that are in the ducts and lodged in the pancreas so we can avoid some serious health issues that could arise. The scheduler knew that the doctor said Tuesday or Thursday next week. She asked what worked for us and I said Tuesday as Thursday is the award luncheon for my work. I also want the stone(s) removed ASAP. The scheduler stated that she didn't know how to do this and wanted to call back tomorrow. I let out a sigh of discouragement as I have had enough of this going on. I hadn't said anything yet this week, but I went to pick up my prescriptions on Monday. One was filled incorrectly so I refused it and asked for the correct prescription. I went three days in a row before getting my meds. On the third day they tried to convince me that I needed to return again the next day. I have not been very happy with the medical world this week.
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on Matthew's artistic endeavors.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad things are settling for Susan, I hope there is no more trouble.
> It's good Tim is back to school, I hope he's not too overwhelmed catching up.


We are hoping for the same for Susan, Bonnie. There isn't much that overwhelms Tim--at least as far as school work goes. He just plows along with the assistance of his aide who does a fantastic job of keeping him focused and bringing ou the best in him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to hear Tim is back at school and catching up with all his homework
> 
> I'm also glad that things Seem to have settled down hopefully it will stay like that
> As for cooking fantastic meals , I think all your meals sound fantastic


Thanks for the compliment, Sonja, but you should have been here. They were really delicious and some had been a long time getting back into the recipe rotation. Don says that we eat from so many food cultures that sometimes we forget to remember some of the favorites. So it's such a treat when somebody members that its been a while since we ate this or that.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot to mention that when i read it - i think all of joy's meals i would like to try - great cook. --- sam


Why, thank you, Sam!! We do wish you could join us often and at any time. We usually have ''something warm'' for breakfasts on Saturday, as Tim says. But, since I do so enjoy preparing meals from different food cultures, we do eat a variety of kinds of foods with many varieties of seasonings. Wouldn't it be great fun if we could eat together often? Wow, what an idea!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Moon tonight was cool on the way home from guitar lesson.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only golfing i do is to drive the cart - i could never hit the ball. --- sam



KateB said:


> He does Sam, although he is becoming more and more of a "fair weather" golfer as time goes on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you hugs and tons of warm healing energy fan - hope you are soon back in the pink. the chicken soup should help. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good to hear that news re meter, now hopefully the pressure is off you re payment.
> I'm feeling quite unwell this morning, this virus has really got its claws in deep. Have cooked up chicken soup, with bags of flavour so I thought, and cannot taste anything! But am having some as need to get something inside me to fight it. I've done washing, made bed, dishes in dishwasher and that's it for the rest of today. So tired it's not funny so will take a nap now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really is kind of irritating but i do understand. they do have some lovely yarn though. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam Yarn-Paradise.com is located in Turkey I believe which is why your postage is so high. Yarn is super inexpensive but you make up for it in the postage.
> Edit: Saw that Sorlenna confirmed it is in Turkey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have lost my cool long before now mary - i can only take so much before heads roll. there is no excuse for all the mistakes made here - people just do not take the time anymore to do their jobs well. it's nice to have diana and motor man look in on us from time to time. june is still missed. --- sam



pacer said:


> We had gone to ER twice in 10 days. They wouldn't do anything since there wasn't a complete blockage. Today we saw a gastrointestinal doctor and he did not impress me. I think he could have read the information from the labs and scans before we arrived so he had a clue what was going on. He tried to say my DH had hepatitus due to elevated liver enzymes. Then he asked if DH had seen a surgeon. DUH the surgeon referred DH to this doctor to remove traveling stones prior to removing the gall bladder. End result was that this doctor is scheduling DH to have the stones removed that are in the ducts and lodged in the pancreas so we can avoid some serious health issues that could arise. The scheduler knew that the doctor said Tuesday or Thursday next week. She asked what worked for us and I said Tuesday as Thursday is the award luncheon for my work. I also want the stone(s) removed ASAP. The scheduler stated that she didn't know how to do this and wanted to call back tomorrow. I let out a sigh of discouragement as I have had enough of this going on. I hadn't said anything yet this week, but I went to pick up my prescriptions on Monday. One was filled incorrectly so I refused it and asked for the correct prescription. I went three days in a row before getting my meds. On the third day they tried to convince me that I needed to return again the next day. I have not been very happy with the medical world this week.
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on Matthew's artistic endeavors.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be a real treat joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Why, thank you, Sam!! We do wish you could join us often and at any time. We usually have ''something warm'' for breakfasts on Saturday, as Tim says. But, since I do so enjoy preparing meals from different food cultures, we do eat a variety of kinds of foods with many varieties of seasonings. Wouldn't it be great fun if we could eat together often? Wow, what an idea!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, that much incompetence is certainly exasperating! I had only a small potion of that with pharmacy last week and swore I would never use them again, I hope this is all over for you and DH very soon. 
Kaye, good for you taking guitar lessons. How fun..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plumber reckons it is a completely different meter, with quite a different ID#- and to be honest it looks like it had not been read for months it was so overgrown.


Good heavens... the plot thickens. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Mary(Pacer) you have been through the wringer this week when it comes to the medical community. I am so sorry this has been happening. Sometimes it seems like incompetence is rampant. Hope this gets worked out quick and correctly.


pacer said:


> We had gone to ER twice in 10 days. They wouldn't do anything since there wasn't a complete blockage. Today we saw a gastrointestinal doctor and he did not impress me. I think he could have read the information from the labs and scans before we arrived so he had a clue what was going on. He tried to say my DH had hepatitus due to elevated liver enzymes. Then he asked if DH had seen a surgeon. DUH the surgeon referred DH to this doctor to remove traveling stones prior to removing the gall bladder. End result was that this doctor is scheduling DH to have the stones removed that are in the ducts and lodged in the pancreas so we can avoid some serious health issues that could arise. The scheduler knew that the doctor said Tuesday or Thursday next week. She asked what worked for us and I said Tuesday as Thursday is the award luncheon for my work. I also want the stone(s) removed ASAP. The scheduler stated that she didn't know how to do this and wanted to call back tomorrow. I let out a sigh of discouragement as I have had enough of this going on. I hadn't said anything yet this week, but I went to pick up my prescriptions on Monday. One was filled incorrectly so I refused it and asked for the correct prescription. I went three days in a row before getting my meds. On the third day they tried to convince me that I needed to return again the next day. I have not been very happy with the medical world this week.
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on Matthew's artistic endeavors.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Mary,

Sorry to hear of your problems. I do hope your DH can have his surgery very soon. It is difficult to have this hanging over your heads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick hello. Tried to get on to see a little of the pictures section and get in here quickly too. All is well here on our front and sending hugs and well wishes.

Saw Pacer is having a problem with the medical community. Not what you need when DH is in pain. Hope they help him soon and that there is skill and true help for him.

Julie, glad there is hope that the problem is a completely different meter. That would amazing.

Swedenme, hope the blood transfusion helps your son. How sweet of him to keep calling you on Mother's Day. He sounds very special and thoughtful.

OH Joy, wonderful that things have quieted down with Ben for now and that Tim is getting caught up on things for school.

DH is on Spring Break so he has been working on the music for Scotland continuously, even the same evening he had the surgery. I wish I was more like him. He is amazing. Too cute.

Went to buy a needle for knitting socks but it always surprises me when I go to the LYS that they don't have what I need. Ordered online an it will arrive tonight. I want to make these men's cable socks that Sockit2me posted.

I see that Amy Knits account is disabled and assume she has left KP. She was a talented young lady and it is a shame that no matter who caused the problem, that things disintegrated the way they did. 

My dear brother who is disabled has a job cleaning and when I spoke to him the other day he just cried and cried. It is possible they are going to all lose their jobs. So sad.

Well, I'm off so DH can write his music. Bye for now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone&#128075;

Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday. 

Found out yesterday that even though I didn't ask for a restraining order the police did in a way. Greg told his friend (Tim and Ellen) yes that is where I am staying that the police made him sign papers saying he would not come near Gage and I or near Gages school.&#128077; My friend also said he(Greg) still has the attitude that we will be back together soon. &#128078;

I need to get his sister to take him out tomorrow or Sunday so I can go and get Deuce. I will leave him a letter stating that he is registered to me and he will live with me and Gage. Also he has apparently been sorting stuff. 

Next week is March break and my BFF is going to take Gage with her and her daughters for a day. Will be nice.

Oh yes I almost forgot......Today is one week we have been gone and I feel stronger everyday&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 11 March '16

Today is World Plumbing Day. World Plumbing Day is an international event, initiated by the World Plumbing Council, held on 11 March each year to recognise the important role plumbing plays in societal health and amenity.

The WPC, through its member countries and its partnerships with bodies like the World Health Organisation, works all year round to promote the benefits of safe plumbing, but in 2010 it decided to launch the concept of embedding a single day on the worlds calendar dedicated to plumbing. The idea was that on March 11 each year people all over the world would pause to reflect on the vital role plumbing plays in preserving their health and way of life  in the case of countries like ours  or in building sustainable disease free futures for millions in the developing world.

And so World Plumbing Day was born, and it is big and getting bigger all the time. Today, on the continents of Australia, Europe and Africa events are organised to mark the occasion and draw attention to the importance of good plumbing and sanitation. In China, England, Germany, India, Canada, North and South America and many more places industry leaders  like us here today  governments, policy makers, and community based organisations are promoting World Plumbing Day.

Right now, today, in offices and training colleges, on worksites and in classrooms, and in legislatures and Parliaments around the world, World Plumbing Day is being marked and recognised. In media releases and magazine articles in Chinese, Hindi, English, German and Spanish the message about the link between good plumbing sanitation and human and environmental health is reaching millions of people each March.

Today is Oatmeal Nut Waffle Day. The waffle is a breakfast treat that became popular during the Middle Ages although many of us have replaced this baked delight with a bowl of cereal of a coffee. Oatmeal Nut Waffles Day celebrates this ancient food; the addition of oatmeal and nuts signifies the fact that peasants added these substances to give a bit of extra flavour to what may have otherwise been a relatively bland waffle alone.

Although the exact origins of this event are still unknown, there is no secret in regards to how it can be celebrated. Simply bypass that cup of coffee or egg sandwich and opt for a tasty mixture of oatmeal, nuts and waffles. For a bit of variety, never be afraid to add a bit of fruit, honey or maple syrup. Oatmeal Nut Waffles Day is another time when it is acceptable to splurge a bit on a variety of ingredients. Commemorating these satisfying foods has never been tastier!

Oatmeal Nut Waffles Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 15 min. Bake: 30 min.

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 cups whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
2 tablespoons honey
1 cup quick-cooking oats
1 cup chopped nuts
Sliced fresh peaches, optional

Directions

1. In a large bowl, combine flour, baking powder and salt.

2. Combine eggs, milk, butter and honey; stir into dry ingredients and mix well.

3. Fold in oats and nuts.

4. Bake in a preheated waffle iron according to manufacturer's directions until golden brown.

5. Garnish with peaches if desired.Yield: 8-10 waffles (about 6-3/4 inches).

Originally published as Oatmeal Nut Waffles in Cookin' Up Country Breakfasts Cookbook 1994, p40

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 332 calories, 19 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 77 mg cholesterol, 353 mg sodium, 32 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 12 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/oatmeal-nut-waffles

Today is Middle Name Pride Day. Whether it be Horton, Eunice, or that special family name thats been passed down for the last five generations, your middle name is part of defining who you are, and where you fit in your own family. Celebrate your middle name in all its guts, glory and finery on Middle Name Pride Day!

It may embarrass you, it may describe your personality in some way, or it may be something you actually like and appreciate. Whatever your middle name is, today is the day for you to write it down, share it with someone, or shout it out with pride. After all, your full name is part of who you are  and your middle name was chosen by your parents or loved ones as a way to link your whole name together. It is special, no matter how cringy, and deserves its place in the limelight!

Which musical instrument did Bill Clinton play on The Arsenio Hall Show?
Guitar
Drums
Saxophone
Violin

It is illegal to run out of gas in Youngstown, Ohio.

March 11
1971 - Johnny Knoxville

1931 - Rupert Murdoch
(1936-2016) - Antonin Scalia

March 11, 1888
A blizzard struck the northeastern United States, resulting in some 400 deaths.

Answer: In June 1992, Democratic contender Bill Clinton booked a groundbreaking appearance on The Arsenio Hall Show, to chat with the host and wail on his saxophone for renditions of "Heartbreak Hotel" and "God Bless The Child." Down in the polls, Clinton needed to do something drastic to revamp his image, and came on the show in a bid to get Americans to see how personable he was. The appearance is often considered an important moment in Clinton's political career, helping build his popularity among minority and young voters. The election eventually made history as the first Democratic presidential win following three consecutive Republican landslides in previous presidential elections.

Got up to go into ellen's today - just didn't feel up to par - chest is tight - thought i would just stay in today and go in sometime next week. i think the last two days was enough 'being out' for me. so you are stuck with me all day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be nice for gage to have a day 'out' and have some extra fun.

did you get all your stuff out when you left or do you need to move a bunch of stuff. i wonder what greg has been sorting. hmmm.

take care and don't overdo. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone👋
> 
> Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

R


gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone👋
> 
> Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling stronger Mel , I know there are going to be some ( lots ) of days were you won't feel so strong but know that as long as you can get on a computer there will always be someone here to listen to you wether you want to rant or just talk we will listen 
Still got everything crossed and definitly thinking positive thoughts that you will get that apartment 
Take care Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daralene I'm so sorry to hear how upset your brother was . I'm hoping that he gets to keep his job , fingers crossed 

Julie I hope you finally get your water problem sorted , it's ridiculous how long it's taking . 

Mary you have more patience than me . I would have had to at least say something if they kept telling me to come back the next day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens... the plot thickens. :roll:


Have you ever known things to go straight forward, and simple, in my life, Cathy?- I seem to draw the unusual and complex!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pleasant afternoon with knitting group. Ah, house tidy, time to play.


I've been busy cleaning today . Beautiful spring day so windows open , washing on fixed line and everywhere got a clean 
I then decided to take lazy Mishka for a walk she is being stubborn about leaving the house again . Was going to walk her all round the farm and lake which is about 5/6 miles but when I got to the bottom of the farm I was stuck as it was still flooded and I only had my walking shoes on . So had to turn round with intentions of going other way but Mishka had other ideas and thought turning round meant going home . Oh well at least we got a couple of mile exercise


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone👋
> 
> Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like all is going well for you, you have accomplished a lot in a week. Keep strong girl. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Friday 11 March '16
> 
> Today is World Plumbing Day. World Plumbing Day is an international event, initiated by the World Plumbing Council, held on 11 March each year to recognise the important role plumbing plays in societal health and amenity.
> 
> ...


Had to smile, after reading about Julie's encounter with her plumber, to see it's World Plumbing Day! Hope your plumber knows this Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick hello. Tried to get on to see a little of the pictures section and get in here quickly too. All is well here on our front and sending hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Saw Pacer is having a problem with the medical community. Not what you need when DH is in pain. Hope they help him soon and that there is skill and true help for him.
> 
> ...


Well, that is the opinion of one plumber, and the age of the meter would seem to corroborate his case. The saga continues.
In my experience Amyknits could dish out quite a bit of venom, and she certainly seemed to draw controversy.
Hope you are getting something creative accomplished.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy cleaning today . Beautiful spring day so windows open , washing on fixed line and everywhere got a clean
> I then decided to take lazy Mishka for a walk she is being stubborn about leaving the house again . Was going to walk her all round the farm and lake which is about 5/6 miles but when I got to the bottom of the farm I was stuck as it was still flooded and I only had my walking shoes on . So had to turn round with intentions of going other way but Mishka had other ideas and thought turning round meant going home . Oh well at least we got a couple of mile exercise


Same weather here Sonja. Feels like the first day of spring, lots of blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene I'm so sorry to hear how upset your brother was . I'm hoping that he gets to keep his job , fingers crossed
> 
> Julie I hope you finally get your water problem sorted , it's ridiculous how long it's taking .
> 
> Mary you have more patience than me . I would have had to at least say something if they kept telling me to come back the next day


That seems to be the story of my life, if it can be complex, it will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Had to smile, after reading about Julie's encounter with her plumber, to see it's World Plumbing Day! Hope your plumber knows this Julie!


Don't know I'll ever see him again- different from the last one! But it made me smile too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy cleaning today . Beautiful spring day so windows open , washing on fixed line and everywhere got a clean
> I then decided to take lazy Mishka for a walk she is being stubborn about leaving the house again . Was going to walk her all round the farm and lake which is about 5/6 miles but when I got to the bottom of the farm I was stuck as it was still flooded and I only had my walking shoes on . So had to turn round with intentions of going other way but Mishka had other ideas and thought turning round meant going home . Oh well at least we got a couple of mile exercise


Stubborn, lazy and beautiful, what a dog she is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stubborn, lazy and beautiful, what a dog she is!


She is acting really strange again . The same thing happened a few month back . She has taken to sleeping upstairs most of the night and will only walk so far before she wants to go home again , yesterday she wouldn't go with my son at all , hopefully she will get back to normal again soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is acting really strange again . The same thing happened a few month back . She has taken to sleeping upstairs most of the night and will only walk so far before she wants to go home again , yesterday she wouldn't go with my son at all , hopefully she will get back to normal again soon


Who knows what she is reacting to?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Same weather here Sonja. Feels like the first day of spring, lots of blue skies and sunshine.


I'm hoping it continues had enough of winter weather now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, healing energy sent your way.
Julie, I hope different meter solves problem.
Sonja, Mishka is quite the personality. Looks like a lovely place to walk.
Daralene, praying that your DB, gets a job he likes and is appreciated in.
Got eye of partridge section of heel done yesterday. Hope to turn heel and get set up to finish sock. This has been one of those socks that takes forever even though it's my normal pattern. Also want to fix mistake on shawl so I can move forward.
We are going to Loma Linda to see DH's eye doctor Monday. That means four hours, at least, of good knitting time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping it continues had enough of winter weather now


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I only grabbed clothes,meds and toiletries. Should be grabbing Deuce this weekend. Have asked Nancy his sister to get him out for an hour or so. 

Sam I have no idea what he is sorting. It would be nice if he has my stuff packed for me. Lol. Wishful thinking. 

I know days are ahead where I will not feel as strong and I know I will grieve our 14 yrs and I will get mad and cry. I am praying it will not happen til I get moved and Gage is at school. Yes he needs to see me cry but he also gets so upset when I cry. He says Mom stop crying you are getting too stressed out.

Prayers going up for all who are in need of them. Hugs and love to all.&#10084;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is looking like mishka is getting a little 'damp'. sonja - she is such a beautiful dog - lucky you. i know some days you question that but she is a beauty. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been busy cleaning today . Beautiful spring day so windows open , washing on fixed line and everywhere got a clean
> I then decided to take lazy Mishka for a walk she is being stubborn about leaving the house again . Was going to walk her all round the farm and lake which is about 5/6 miles but when I got to the bottom of the farm I was stuck as it was still flooded and I only had my walking shoes on . So had to turn round with intentions of going other way but Mishka had other ideas and thought turning round meant going home . Oh well at least we got a couple of mile exercise


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is just being a typical woman - dog. oooooh --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She is acting really strange again . The same thing happened a few month back . She has taken to sleeping upstairs most of the night and will only walk so far before she wants to go home again , yesterday she wouldn't go with my son at all , hopefully she will get back to normal again soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And with each passing day you will continue to feel stronger and stronger. I hope your MIL will co-sign with you and that she will continue to be supportive so you can get help getting your and Gage's belongings.


gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone👋
> 
> Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is just being a typical woman - dog. oooooh --- sam


Ooh, you're looking for trouble!! :lol: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mishka looks as if she is having fun in the water.



Swedenme said:


> I've been busy cleaning today . Beautiful spring day so windows open , washing on fixed line and everywhere got a clean
> I then decided to take lazy Mishka for a walk she is being stubborn about leaving the house again . Was going to walk her all round the farm and lake which is about 5/6 miles but when I got to the bottom of the farm I was stuck as it was still flooded and I only had my walking shoes on . So had to turn round with intentions of going other way but Mishka had other ideas and thought turning round meant going home . Oh well at least we got a couple of mile exercise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> she is just being a typical woman - dog. oooooh --- sam


I can't say anything to that because I say the same  
We both came home with mud up to our knee caps


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mishka looks as if she is having fun in the water.


Fresh clean water in her bowl and it's a no thank you 
Dirty puddle water and it's a yes please , I'll drink that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, between your health problems & all the trouble at home it's no wonder you you have been feeling so poorly. Hopefully once you have a new home & are settled you will start. To feel much better.

Daralene, I missed the comment about your brother, I hope he will get to keep his job.

Sonja, when you get done spring cleaning at your house you can pop over to mine.lol. Looks like lots of water around when you had no snow to melt, has it been raining lots again? It's really melting here today, it's 6C/43F & supposed to be a little warmer the next few days & possibly rain.
DH is gone ice fishing, if it stays this warm there will be water on top of the ice making it hard to get around on it. DS may have a hard time getting his camper/ice shack off the lake if it gets too slushy.

My friend bought us tickets to a ladies night/fashion show tonight that is a breast cancer fund raiser. I'm not sure what all is happening but hopefully it will be fun.

I pulled everything out of the bathroom cupboards & sorted & cleaned it. I pulled a bunch of old towels & washcloths out, I'll put some of the stuff in the porch bathroom & send the ratty ones to the shop for rags. IT looks much better now. I just need to get some lemon oil & wipe down the cupboards & it will be done


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished a hat and another hot pad this last weekend


Like your hot pad and the colour scheme is great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am well, thanks Julie. Yes I see the surgeon on Wednesday. X Ray first.
> Will be an all day trip. Ferry out of here at 8:00 and 7:00 back home. I am looking forward to it. Broke my arm on Jan.23 and have only been out 3 times since then for Dr's appt. and a bit of shopping. My DDIL is taking the day off work to take me.😊


Gosh, are you still in a cast? Hope you get rid of it soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not Avery good picture but this is what I've just finished well apart from the other shoe can't make my mind up wether I like it or not suppose i will make the other one and then make my mind up that's if I remember how I made the first one 😄


Another lovely outfit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have one of just Seth on this phone. Most of my photos are on my iphone which crashed.


What a nice family photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, healing energy sent your way.
> Julie, I hope different meter solves problem.
> Sonja, Mishka is quite the personality. Looks like a lovely place to walk.
> Daralene, praying that your DB, gets a job he likes and is appreciated in.
> ...


Having to wait for Monday to make the necessary phonecalls! 
Hope you do get your knitting time- I get motion sick if I try to do anything while travelling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I only grabbed clothes,meds and toiletries. Should be grabbing Deuce this weekend. Have asked Nancy his sister to get him out for an hour or so.
> 
> Sam I have no idea what he is sorting. It would be nice if he has my stuff packed for me. Lol. Wishful thinking.
> 
> ...


Hoping you get Deuce ok, and a few more of your possessions- it is not right that Greg has everything.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie he only has everything right now as I have nowhere to store it. I will be getting my belongings and leaving some things. I know there is a lot of our stuff packed together. I would like to go through it as well.

I have Deuce registered to me and he will have no right or say.

Check in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a free men's sock pattern - sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-soxx?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=name_free_sock_knitting_pattern_and_new_mothers_day_yarn_colorways


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just have to tell you about an App for the iPhone and perhaps other smart phones? It is called Skyview and my sister told me about it. You hold it up to the sky and it shows you what you are looking at. You can set it up to tell you the trajectory. See a scar and tap on it or move it into the little circle and it tells you the name. Enlarges and colors the planets. It even shows you the sky stars and planets on the other side of the earth if you hold it toward the floor. It also puts the names on the stars for the signs and shows the shape of things like Taurus, Sagittarius, Pisces, etc. I absolutely love it and it was free. There is one they charge a very small amount for but go on and look and the next one is free. I found the International Space Station and I found the Hubble Space Station on it. Absolutely amazing.

Hugs to all.

Mel, thinking of you as you move. I know your heart is breaking. No matter the cause and that he is at fault, it doesn't stop you from hurting. Wise to have Gage at school when you let it all out. Please feel my hugs at those moments and love that I'm sure we all feel for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me - said with wide eyes and an innocent look. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, you're looking for trouble!! :lol: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie he only has everything right now as I have nowhere to store it. I will be getting my belongings and leaving some things. I know there is a lot of our stuff packed together. I would like to go through it as well.
> 
> I have Deuce registered to me and he will have no right or say.
> 
> Check in later.


It all is a bit similar to what I went through- hoping for the best for you and Gage.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daralene, I hope your brother gets to keep his job, or is able to get another one suitable soon. 
Melody, keep calm, for your and Gage's sakes. You are doing very well but don't push yourself too hard. 
Sam, get better soon. 
Julie, hope the water saga is resolved soon.
Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Another lovely outfit.


Thank you Liz


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, is it this weekend that your clocks go forward? I think ours change on the 27th (which is also Easter weekend.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Before I go searching has anyone got advice on how to get the stitches back on a needle from a provisional cast on . I didn't read that part when I looked up how to do it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Daralene, I hope your brother gets to keep his job, or is able to get another one suitable soon.
> Melody, keep calm, for your and Gage's sakes. You are doing very well but don't push yourself too hard.
> Sam, get better soon.
> Julie, hope the water saga is resolved soon.
> Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to all.


So do I!!!!!! Next step Monday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am no where near caught up. Here you are on page 87 already. Oh well. Knitting Circle Retreat is tomorrow. I guess I will have to play catch up for this week next week. Or maybe tomorrow evening. 

I am looking for someone willing to teach a workshop for KAP in August. If you are thinking about coming, and are willing to do a workshop for us, please send me a PM! Phyllis is doing basic crochet. KHeinkle is doing a short sock heel demonstration with examples. I need one more, or we will just take the rest of Saturday to sit and visit while we knit. 

I am waiting for Tina to get back with me about classes for Friday evening. Once I have these few last details taken care of, I will open registration! I can't believe that KAP is only FIVE MONTHS away! DH and I have been going over everything that we have on the calendar for travels this summer. OH MY. I don't think I am going to be home very much! 

Talk to you later. It might not be this evening, as I still have a little bit of cooking to do for the retreat tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, is it this weekend that your clocks go forward? I think ours change on the 27th (which is also Easter weekend.)


Yes. We spring forward one hour at 2 AM Sunday our time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you I have a Samsung Galaxy and just downloaded Skyview. Sounds fun and educational. Right now it's cloudy but usually we have great view of stars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. ---- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393447-1.html#8817554


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - ours go forward on Sunday - 13 March. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, is it this weekend that your clocks go forward? I think ours change on the 27th (which is also Easter weekend.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too. Can't wait to give it a try.


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you I have a Samsung Galaxy and just downloaded Skyview. Sounds fun and educational. Right now it's cloudy but usually we have great view of stars.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is acting really strange again . The same thing happened a few month back . She has taken to sleeping upstairs most of the night and will only walk so far before she wants to go home again , yesterday she wouldn't go with my son at all , hopefully she will get back to normal again soon


I am wondering if she doesn't have arthritis and is having pain when she walks. Stairs, once she is up them, would cause pain to go down again. Also, for what it's worth, not only did Molly show these symptoms when her bad knee was found, but also when her arthritis and her diabetes were discovered (not all at once). I think you might want to take her to the vet for a check up just to be sure that she is not in pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you want to dress the table up on easter morning - you could use these to cover your eggs. --- sam

http://www.knitca.com/project/easter-rooster


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an awesome talent he has, Pacer. He just knows...has the whole picture in his head - no planning required. So cool!


pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!


~~~ditto from me, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> In case someone hasn't already told you, go to:
> 
> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> 
> You will get the entire program from season 1 to 6.


~~~Thank you, Liz....I had not gotten that. I appreciate the connection :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he play golf? i've watched it a couple of times - i think it is just a fun video - the men seem to be having such a good time. i did wonder though if they kept on to see if someone else could hit it. -- sam


~~~I really did not expect anyone to hit the gong! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well *Sam* I guess today we will celebrate you today since you are pretty awesome the way you manage the KTP!!! *Hooray for Sam!*


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to hear Tim is back at school and catching up with all his homework
> 
> I'm also glad that things Seem to have settled down hopefully it will stay like that
> As for cooking fantastic meals , I think all your meals sound fantastic


~~~Ditto! Triple Ditto!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> does anyone ever order yarn from 'yarn paradise'? http://www.yarn-paradise.com/ goodness is their shipping high. i was going to order some year today and the shipping was over fifty dollars - eight skeins - i think not. wonder why their shipping is so expensive?
> 
> --- sam


~~~Holy Cow! That is ridiculous! Haven't bought from them before...and won't yet! You might tell them they lost a lot of sales....I'm sure no one here wants to pay S&H fees like that!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot to mention that when i read it - i think all of joy's meals i would like to try - great cook. --- sam


~~~Hmmm? Maybe we should arrange for a dinner party at Joy's? I agree, her dinner descriptions do make me drool...we could bring some treats....appetizers, a bottle of wine, maybe.... to ease the work load? Whadaya' think, Joy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are hoping for the same for Susan, Bonnie. There isn't much that overwhelms Tim--at least as far as school work goes. He just plows along with the assistance of his aide who does a fantastic job of keeping him focused and bringing ou the best in him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~So glad Tim has a dedicated aide. Plus a supportive, loving family. :thumbup: :thumbup: You provide the environment for him to flourish...that is invaluable! Kudos to you & Don!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Moon tonight was cool on the way home from guitar lesson.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: very nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would have lost my cool long before now mary - i can only take so much before heads roll. there is no excuse for all the mistakes made here - people just do not take the time anymore to do their jobs well. it's nice to have diana and motor man look in on us from time to time. june is still missed. --- sam


~~~I so agree, Sam! I expect people to perform their jobs competently! Especially, when they are dealing with people's lives and well-being!

I miss June, too. I'm glad we are keeping some kind of connection with her sister.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone👋
> 
> Well I have not been turned down for the apt but the head office who has final say says I need an indemnifier (Co signer). So I phoned my MIL last night and had to leave a msg. Need to go and pick up the application today and hopefully have it done and back by Monday.
> 
> ...


~~~Strength to you, Mel! This is tough, but I believe you are making the right decisions...and doing the best. I know Gage feels secure in your care. Greg is being forced to deal with a reality that he has denied for a long time. You have the KTP's arms around you in supportive and loving hugs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My dear brother who is disabled has a job cleaning and when I spoke to him the other day he just cried and cried. It is possible they are going to all lose their jobs. So sad.
> 
> ~~~I am sorry. Is he living close to you? Is he younger than you? I wish him much good fortune


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Had to smile, after reading about Julie's encounter with her plumber, to see it's World Plumbing Day! Hope your plumber knows this Julie!


~~~give him some cookies (biscuits?)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I only grabbed clothes,meds and toiletries. Should be grabbing Deuce this weekend. Have asked Nancy his sister to get him out for an hour or so.
> 
> Sam I have no idea what he is sorting. It would be nice if he has my stuff packed for me. Lol. Wishful thinking.
> 
> ...


~~~You are in need of the prayers, too. Please know they are all around you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am no where near caught up. Here you are on page 87 already. Oh well. Knitting Circle Retreat is tomorrow. I guess I will have to play catch up for this week next week. Or maybe tomorrow evening.
> 
> I am looking for someone willing to teach a workshop for KAP in August. If you are thinking about coming, and are willing to do a workshop for us, please send me a PM! Phyllis is doing basic crochet. KHeinkle is doing a short sock heel demonstration with examples. I need one more, or we will just take the rest of Saturday to sit and visit while we knit.
> 
> ...


~~~are we doing the Christmas stockings?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A few wedding photos off my iPhone so not the best due to movement and my poor efforts


Lovely pictures of the bride and groom. Cake looks pretty too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind once again. Tomorrow DH sees the second surgeon so I will go with him to that appointment. Surgery is scheduled for April 11th so I will have questions for the surgeon tomorrow. Waiting an entire month with a stone lodged in the pancreas bothers me.
> 
> Matthew has been busy. He wants me to share what he has been up to lately.


Matthew - your work is absolutely wonderful. The horse looks so life like. You did a great job on the yarn bowl.

Since I am so far behind, I'm wondering how your DH is. I hope he can keep the stone from moving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> afghans take forever - i have one started - scrap yarn - totem lace pattern - i try to do a few rows every day - so it will eventually get done - no hurry - i have others. it's a great way to get rid of the scrap yarn though. will be anxious to see yours. which would you rather do - knit one or crochet one? --- sam


I've finished my sweater but just can't seem to sew it together. Not one of my favourite things to do. So I have left it and am working on a shrug. The pattern says I only need 6 oz of yarn but I am still working on 4" of the bottom and am finished using 3 oz. I think I miscalculated on the needle size. Instructions just say size 5 needle - not mm, US. and no swatch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, DH had a stint put in for glaucoma, cataract removed and special lens put in. He is not blind in that eye, but almost...doesn't see well at all and never has from birth apparently. If he gets any improvement at all we will be thrilled. He will still have to wear glasses for at least reading as they don't expect it to improve like his other eye did because they don't know how bad it was from birth and how much is deterioration, but we are hoping for at least some improvement. Knowing the possibility was there for him to see better was too good to pass up.


I didn't know there was such a thing as a stint for glaucoma. My DH had it and the opthalmologist never mentioned anything like that. I am so happy that your DH has the opportunity for this. Will keep everything crossed that it works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary to Marilyn and Ray!


Sorry I missed your anniversary but wishing you all the best for many more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well *Sam* I guess today we will celebrate you today since you are pretty awesome the way you manage the KTP!!! *Hooray for Sam!*


I second that even though I'm 4 days late.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> t
> 
> then this morning i had a blood draw at the doctor's at 11:15 - checking my potassium after two weeks or so on the medication. i was telling the nurse how huge the potassium pill was and she said i was on the low dose - she said they get bigger as the dose gets bigger. they are dry and crumbly - i find them difficult to take and i have never had trouble taking my medications. anxious to see what the blood draw showed.
> 
> ...


I went to the lab last week. The tech couldn't get any from my right arm so went to the left. Don't know what she did but it felt like she was pinching my wrist. My wrist has been sore ever since. I have to go again this week. Sure hope I don't get the same tech. Did you get the results of your potassium yet? We have a system here where I can go in and get the results on the computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The plumber reckons it is a completely different meter, with quite a different ID#- and to be honest it looks like it had not been read for months it was so overgrown.


Hopefully it's someone else's meter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hopefully it's someone else's meter.


Still don't know for certain!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations on your new house! The whole house buying process sounds so much less complicated than in the UK.
> Hope Maryanne feels better soon.


It sure is easier here. Spoken from personal experience.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh thank you, I will do that, then he could at least wear them for fishing and camping, at least.


Did you ever send me a photo of the ripped jeans?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking of August in Defiance, when will we get the registration forms, Tami? Or have I somehow missed them?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You have not missed them. I still need some information to finish them. Good thing my nephew was able to back up my files! Now I don't have to start over.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations Mary you are a winner already for being nominated. I'm glad they are letting you know how much they appreciate what hard work you do
> Hope your husbands surgery is soon so that he can be on his way to recovering and pain free but obviously not on the day of your luncheon
> Good luck Mary hope you win


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These were taken of our skies last night . I woke my son up to see them . Husband thought we were mad but he enjoyed looking too


Beautiful! Did you take them?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yesterday we had an eye, but today that eye has a face!!!!


I will need to buy one from Matthew so I can remember our June!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh everyones very chatty again this week... I am way behind.
> 
> My friend with the Motor Neurone Disease sadly passed away today. Only 52. It took hold of her very very fast and she had been in respiratory failure for seven days. So sad.


My sympathies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> wondered where you were - hope all is fine at your house. how are the rabbits - any bunnies yet? what do you think the odds are? --- sam


No bunnies! Praying not! Fix date is April 5


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> On this date, March 9, in 1969 Ray and I got married. It has been quite a life. We have moved more times than I can count, raised 4 kids and now have 10 grandchildren and a great-grandson. We celebrated our "big day" by getting take out chicken and going to the dr. Life is full of surprises and I never dreamed ours would go the way it did but we have had a great life. Hope we make 50 but at this point, it seems unlikely. Will just have to see what the next 3 years bring.


Belated Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~are we doing the Christmas stockings?


If someone wants to teach it, we can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the lab last week. The tech couldn't get any from my right arm so went to the left. Don't know what she did but it felt like she was pinching my wrist. My wrist has been sore ever since. I have to go again this week. Sure hope I don't get the same tech. Did you get the results of your potassium yet? We have a system here where I can go in and get the results on the computer.


Be sure you are well hydrated before any blood work. If fasting, make sure to do it as late as possible the day before. Hope you had better luck.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If someone wants to teach it, we can.


~~~Oh I hope so....I really would like to do this...and I need supervision!


----------

